# Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

Habe auf meinem Kontoeinzug eine Transaktion von einem Vanilla Verlag GmbH über 9,95€! Im Verwendugszweck ist eine Rechnungsnummer und eine Kundennummer angegeben sowie die Aussage: Zeitraum 04.05.06-03.06.06!! Gehe also davon aus das jetzt monatlich abgebucht wird!

Das Problem ist jetzt: Habe keine Ahnung um was es sich da handelt bzw. wüsste ich nicht wann und wo ich ein Abo über 9,95€ abgeschlossen habe!!

Telefonnummer ist auch angegeben aber nie jemand zu erreichen!

Was kann ich jetzt machen damit ich wenigstens weiß für was mir das Geld abgebucht wird?!

mfg
Christoph


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Der Firmenname taucht im Forum unter "DVDen de und andere DVD Abos" auf, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39452
Hilft das der Erinnerung?

Ansonsten gibt es noch folgende Kontakt Infos auf der Homepage


> Für Fragen rund um den Vanilla Verlag benutzen Sie bitte folgende Emailadresse: [email protected]
> 
> Hotline
> Den Vanilla Verlag erreichen Sie montags bis freitags in der Zeit von 9 - 20 Uhr, samstags zwischen 10 und 18 Uhr sowie sonn- und feiertags zwischen 12 - 20 Uhr:
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Beim Vanilla-Verlag handelt es sich wohl um einen Verlag für erotische Literatur. Google mal danach.
Wenn du dort nichts bestellt hast, veranlasse, dass deine Bank die Lastschrift zurückgehen lässt. Kostet nix.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

...der Geschäftszweck hat sich wohl der Zeit angepasst - das ist Vanilla in der 2. Auflage! Zum Thema selbst war hier vorgestern schon einemal eine Anfrage, lest selbst > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Nein hat nix mit DVDen zutun!

wie mach ich denn so ein Einschreiben? 
Was ist da zu beachten?

E-mail und telefon hab ich alles schon versucht aber keine Regung!

Müsste dann doch also zur Bank und dann denen sagen die sollen da was machen?

Sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste dann doch also zur Bank und dann denen sagen die sollen da was machen?
> 
> Sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus


Es reicht in der Regel die Bank anzurufen und um Stornierung dieser Lastschrift zu bitte. Geht problemlos.
Und dann erst aml alles weiter abwarten.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

OK werd ich dann mal machen! 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Hallo,

habe auch eine solche Abbuchung, aber ich habe fast gleichzeitig eine Email mit angehängter Rechnung erhalten, incl. IP-Adresse, wo ich angeblich online sein sollte. Laut meinem Provider war da überhaupt keiner online. 
Habe das der absender Email-Adresse auch mitgeteilt, aber ohne Reaktion. Werde nachher den Verlag noch mal anmailen und nächste Woche geht der Einzug zurück. Aber vielleicht sollte man doch mal über eine Betrugsanzeige nachdenken, bei einer GmbH müßte schließlich irgendjemand dafür gerade stehen...

so long,
Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch ! Hab die Lastschrift zurückgeholt.
Daraufhin kam heute die Mahnung.
Ich hätte angeblich auf adultmoviebox.de eine mitgliedschaft beantragt !
Jetzt verlangen die von mr insgesamt 18,70 € incl. mahngebühren.
Woher haben die Meine Bankverbindung ?
Wer ist das ?
Wie kann ich mich wehren ? Ich habe nie irgendwo etwas mit denen zu tun gehabt. 
Wer ist noch betroffen ?


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist das ?


Die Frage ist, wer hat Deine Daten dort eingegeben? Sehr beliebt sind übrigens derzeit die vollständigen Datensätze, die man bei Geschäften über eBay erhält (Adresse, Bankverbindung).


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

a*m*b*.de ist ein hauseigenes Produkt...


> Deutsche Hardcore Filme, jetzt auch mit gratis Download, Video on Demand - unzensiert und in voller Spielfilmlänge!
> Auszug: kategorie teens 18 kategorie amateure kategorie fetish kategorie lesbian...


Ist halt SB-Igitt. Und wenn sich da jmd einfach so als jmd anderer anmelden kann, ists wohl SB's -Pech !? (wenn jmd anderer nicht zahlen will/muss)

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147509#post147509
insbesondere
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147734#post147734
ich würde Letzteres aber NIEMALS ohne Kontakt zu der Firma machen. Denn irgendwer hat sich ja wohl dort angemeldet...


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Ich habe die Lastschrift auch zurück geholt. Heut kam das gleiche schreiben wie bei meinem Vorredner. 

--> Ich wäre am 04.05.06 um 22.48 Uhr auf der Bezahlseite von ***.a*m*b*.de gewesen. Meine E-Mail Addy ist XX mit der IP-Adresse XX. Der Betrag hat sich jetzt inklusive Rückführungsgebühren auf 18,70 € erhöht. Also ich für meinen Teil treibe mich nicht auf solchen Seiten rum. 

Ich würde natürlich auch sehr gerne wissen woher sie die Daten haben.

Ach ja ich habe im Vorfeld den ganzen Tag über angerufen. Da geht nie jemand dran. Als besetzt war habe ich das Telefon auf Rückruf gestellt. Es Klingelt, es hebt jemand ab..... und legt auf. Nach der Aktion habe ich das Geld zurück geholt.

Wäre es Sinnvoll damit schon mal direkt zu einem Anwalt zu gehen?


----------



## TheCatcher (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Hallo auch bei mir das gleiche Spiel!
Nur einen Fehler haben die gemacht die haben eine eMail Adresse benutzt, die es so nachweislich schon seid  2 Jahren nicht mehr gibt! (Die dazugehörige Domain wurde vor 2 Jahren gekündigt) - Aber der Witz ist sonst könnte alles stimmen! die haben meinen Provider drin stehen und auch der Rest der Daten stimmt.

Es liegt hier 100%ig der [ edit]  vor.
Werde diese Wochen ( leider kaum Zeit) Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizei machen. Ra hab ich leider nicht.
_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Ich nochmal habe da noch eine ergänzung zu dem o.g. Fall.

Ich habe mir eben den Brief nochmal durchgelesen (sehr lustig ist ja der Abschnitt "Ist nach Ablauf der gesetzten Frist bei uns keine zahlung eingegangen, werden wir Ihre Forderungsakt unserer *GERICHTS- und ANWALTSABTEILUNG* übergeben. Das sagt mir ein Unternehmen welches telefonisch nicht erreichbar ist??? :wall: 

Naja was mir da noch aufgefallen ist und das finde ich viel Interessanter war das ganz klein gedruckte unterhalb der Kostenaufstellung:

"Ihre Mitgliedschaft wurde von der Support- & Buchungsabteilung zum 03.06.2006 beendet.

Also meine Rechnung bzw. die Mahnung (ich hatte nie eine Rechnung oder ähnliches erhalten bzw. der Spamfilter hat das Ding direkt gekillt) lautet auf einen Zeitraum vom 04.05.06 bis 03.06.2006 dass bedeutet die wollen nur den einen Monat bzw. Sie haben das ja nu mehr oder weniger selbst gekündigt... Bin mir aber nicht sicher was der Passus rechtlich bedeutet. 

Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das ich immer noch nicht verstehe woher Sie die Daten von mir haben. Also wäre es der Fall mit der Gratis CD (vorausgesetzt da ist kein adult-schrott drauf) könnte ich mir Vorstellen Jung du hast dich verar***** lassen aber Adultmoviebox hört sich doch sehr schmudelig an.

Ich gehe am Freitag mal beim Verbraucherschutz vorbei lieber zahle ich da 22 € für ein Beratungsgeschpäch mit nem Anwalt als 9,95 € für etwas was ich nie genutzt habe und genauso wenig nutzen werde.

Sorry wegen dem langen Text ich könnte weiter schreiben aber ich bin hier um zu Arbeiten.... 

Bis dahin


----------



## DJ-Dance (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch ! Hab die Lastschrift zurückgeholt.
> Daraufhin kam heute die Mahnung.
> Ich hätte angeblich auf adultmoviebox.de eine mitgliedschaft beantragt !
> Jetzt verlangen die von mr insgesamt 18,70 € incl. mahngebühren.
> ...



Ich... Habe das Selbe Schreiben bekommen...

Vor allem auch das nette ist, die IP Adresse stimmt nicht weil ich die seit mehr als einem Jahr lückenlos mitlogge und die , die ich DEN Tag gehabt haben soll stimmt absolut nicht überein mit der die ich hatte...

Mal sehen...
Man sollte wirklich eine Massenklage wegen Betruges einleiten...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				DJ-Dance schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte wirklich eine Massenklage .... einleiten...


das hatten wir noch nicht... Massenklage ist neu, gibt es aber auch nicht...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## hilker (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch ! Hab die Lastschrift zurückgeholt.
> Daraufhin kam heute die Mahnung.
> Ich hätte angeblich auf adultmoviebox.de eine mitgliedschaft beantragt !
> Jetzt verlangen die von mr insgesamt 18,70 € incl. mahngebühren.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
habe selbes Problem, schicke heute schriftlichen Widerspruch mit samt der Mahnung zurück.


----------



## sphings (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Auch ich bin betroffen ...
Auch 9,95 ...
Seit 2 Wochen nur 1x jemanden am Telefon gehabt ... und bestimmt jeden tag 100x angerufen ...

Geld zurückgebucht und jetzt ne Mahnung bekommen ...

Ich werde morgen früh Anzeige erstatten!


Gruß

Dennis


P.S.: Vielleicht könnte mal nen Mod den Theard Titel in was sinvolles umbenennen!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				sphings schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Vielleicht könnte mal nen Mod den Theard Titel in was sinvolles umbenennen!


Mach einen Vorschlag, der Thread ist nicht von uns gestartet worden. 
Für redaktionelle Nachbearbeitung sind Moderatoren eigentlich nicht zuständig.
Gefunden haben es die Poster bisher auch mit diesem Titel.

ww


----------



## hilker (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*

Dennis und alle anderen,

wie schon gesagt, schickt das Ding mit Widerspruch zurück, und logt euch bloß nicht mit den aufgeführten Daten (email und pw) auf der genannten homepage ein,denn dann habt Ihr den "Service" in anspruch genommen.


----------



## sphings (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> sphings schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit "Seltsame Abbuchung von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95" oder so in der Art ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJ-Dance schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem auch das nette ist, die IP Adresse stimmt nicht weil ich die seit mehr als einem Jahr lückenlos mitlogge und die , die ich DEN Tag gehabt haben soll stimmt absolut nicht überein mit der die ich hatte...


Nun, dann liegt doch der Verdacht nahe, dass sich jemand mit fremden Daten angemeldet hat.



			
				sphings schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde morgen früh Anzeige erstatten!


Wieso nur wollen hier so viele zur Polizei rennen? Es liegt an dem Anbieter solche Schritte zu unternehmen, an niemand sonst. Eine Entlastung aus der Rechnung kann man mit einer Strafanzeige nicht erzielen, das läuft parallel.
Wer sich (seiner Meinung nach) nirgends angemeldet hat, dem obliegt es lediglich der Forderung oder/und der Lastschrift zu widersprechen, fertig. Es ist Aufgabe des Anbieters einen bestehenden Vertrag nachzuweisen.


----------



## sphings (22 Mai 2006)

*Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wusstest du das es eine Straftatbestand ist von einem Konto Geld abzubuchen ohne eine Einzugsermächtigung zu haben ?!?
Übrigens auch unaufgeforderte Post kann ab nem gewissen maß als Belästigung gelten ...
Das meiste ist zwar Zivilrecht aber auf den Schlipps treten kann man Sochen "Briefkasten Firmen" Leuten immer ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				sphings schrieb:
			
		

> Wusstest du das es eine Straftatbestand ist von einem Konto Geld abzubuchen ohne eine Einzugsermächtigung zu haben ?!?


Soooo, welcher denn?

Für das automatisierte Lastschriftverfahren braucht es nicht mal eine Unterschrift irgendwo sondern nur die übliche Kontrolle durch den Kontoinhaber. Bei ungeklärter Buchung hat er die Möglichkeit des Widerspruchs bei seiner Bank und die Kosten dafür gehen zu Lasten des Abbuchers, nicht des Kontoinhabers - das ist die einzige Strafe, die mir in dem Zusammenhang einfällt.


----------



## Ferdl (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

bei mir das gleiche Spiel!
Scheint ausser mir noch ne Menge anderer Betroffener zu geben. Müsst nur mal nach Vanilla Verlag Gogglen !
Was mich wundert ist, dass die mir ne Email an eine Email Adresse geschrieben haben, die direkt von meinem Provider ( [email protected]) stammt, und noch nie von mir genutzt worden ist. Ich wusste gar nicht mehr dass ich die habe.

Woher haben die also meine Daten ? Klar, Kontonummer kein Problem. Ebay usw. lässt grüßen.
Aber woher diese Email Adresse ?

Was ich auch gerne von den Betroffenen wissen würde, was macht ihr jetzt ?
Hab keine Lust wegen solchen Abzockern extra meine Zeit beim Anwalt verbringen zu müssen, und die 18,70 € zahlen kommt ja wohl auch sicher nicht in Frage 

PS: Was steht denn bei euch genau als Termin, an dem ihr euch eingetragen habt ?

Bei mir wäre es am 04.05.2006 um 22.50.35 Uhr gewesen.


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> sphings schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimme ich Reducal in jedem Fall zu. Du kannst eine Lastschrift bis zu 6 Wochen von der Bank zurück holen lassen. Die Rücklastschrift kostet 5 € und ein paar gequetschte. Sollte sich rausstellen das das Geld rechtens abgebucht wurde kann dir der Empfänger diese Rücklastschriftgebühr abverlangen. Es gibt keine § soweit ich weiß der einer Firma vorschreibt das sie eine Unterschrift brauchen für LS.


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Bei mir am 04.05 um 22:36:17 Uhr.

Die E-Mail Addy ist die die ich für private Zwecke verwende. Also nichts was mit kaufen und verkaufen zu tun hat sondern auschließlich Private Dinge...... Naja egal.

Wiederspruch -> Verbraucherschutz -> Abwarten und ein bischen "Vanille-Tee" trinken *gg*


----------



## s_panisch (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Guten hallo!

Ach herrjeeeeeee heute fand ich auf meinem Konto auch so ne Lastschrift :wall: 
Ich weiss von überhaupt nix!
Mir ist jetzt aber nicht ganz klar was ich machen soll nachdem ich hier die Beiträge gelesen habe...
Lastschrift zurückholen, aber was wenn sich jemand doch mit meinen Daten angemeldet hat? Dann zahl ich 18 statt 9,95€...
und nützt ein blinder schriftlicher Widerspruch? Ich weiss zwar nicht was ich fürn Abo haben soll aber ich weiss ja zumindest die Kundennummer falls KD diese ist und kann alles widerrufen (und/oder kündigen) was diese betrifft? Kann ich damit zumindest größeren Schaden verhindern oder ist es nur reine Geldverschwendung?  (Einschreiben mit Rückschein is ned billig -.-)
Wat mach ich denn nu??:unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Melchior schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst eine Lastschrift bis zu 60 Wochen von der Bank zurück holen lassen. Die Rücklastschrift kostet 5 € und ein paar gequetschte.


Stimmt weder noch , es gibt überhaupt keine  Frist , wie  der BGH  bereits 2000
entschieden hat. ( Anderslautende Behauptungen in unendlich vielen Foren und Postings sind schlichter Unfug )  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift


> Widerruf
> 
> Der Zahlungspflichtige kann der Belastung aus einer Lastschrift widersprechen. Der Belastungsbetrag wird dann mit derselben Wertstellung seinem Konto wieder gutgeschrieben und dem Konto des Zahlungsempfängers wieder belastet. Der Widerruf muss unverzüglich nach Entdeckung der fehlerhaften Buchung erfolgen. Nach Ablauf von sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Rechnungsabschlusses ist eine Rückgabe jedoch nicht mehr möglich, so die AGB der meisten Banken. *Diese Klausel ist jedoch unzulässig und damit wirkungslos, wie der BGH entschied (BGH, Urteil vom 6. 6. 2000 - XI ZR 258/99 in NJW 2000, 2667). Der Widerruf ist unbefristet möglich bis zur Genehmigung durch den Kontoinhaber. *(Die Genehmigung kann dabei - *auch wenn es die AGB anders formulieren *- nicht im Schweigen des Inhabers gesehen werden, so der BGH in der angegebenen Entscheidung). Die Zahlstelle ist berechtigt, der ersten Inkassostelle für die Rückgabe eine Gebühr in Rechnung zu stellen. Diese wird dann meist durch die erste Inkassostelle an den Zahlungempfänger weitergegeben.


der Widerrufskosten trägt der nicht der Bezogene,  sondern der Lastschriftabrufende. 

cp


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Ferdl schrieb:
			
		

> Woher haben die also meine Daten ? Klar, Kontonummer kein Problem. Ebay usw. lässt grüßen.
> 
> Aber woher diese Email Adresse ?





			
				TheCatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Nur einen Fehler haben die gemacht die haben eine eMail Adresse benutzt, die es so nachweislich schon seid 2 Jahren nicht mehr gibt! (Die dazugehörige Domain wurde vor 2 Jahren gekündigt)



Diese Frage wegen der E-Mail-Adresse wird Euch nur der Anbieter oder stellvertretend für den die Vanilla beantworten können. Da wurde womöglich von jemanden der Dienst genutzt, bei dem man lediglich eine E-Mail-Adresse angeben sollte. Viele Billigdienste im Internet haben aber die Eigenschaft, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse gar keine Bedeutung für die Anmeldung hat, da diese Anmeldung (und damit der angebliche Vertrag) bereits mit dem Absenden der Daten einsetzt.
Die etwas "bessern" Dienste nutzen die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse, um zumindest über einen zugesandten Bestätigungslink oder PIN-Verfahren die Anmeldung erst abzuschließen.

Aber in allen beiden Fällen gilt - der Anbieter muss in der Lage sein einen gültigen Vertrag mit dem Kunden nachzuweisen. Damit´s aber schneller geht, verzichten viele auf ernstzunehmende Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Das Protokollieren allen, nutzt denen eigentlich gar nichts.

Ich will die Angelegenheit nicht beschönigen, das Problem freilich stellt sich. Auch einen gewissen Anfangsverdacht gegen Forderungssteller bzw. Anbieter möchte ich nicht völlig vom Tisch fegen. Der Sache dienlich wäre mal eine eingescannte, anonymisierte Rechnung von Vanilla.


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Melchior schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da merke ich wieder wie lange ich keine Probleme mehr hatte mit LS.

CP kennt sich aus das merkt man :-p  Aber immerhin gab es die 6 Wochen regel mal lag ich doch nicht so falsch.


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich hoffe die Rechnung ist halbwegs zu lesen.


----------



## s_panisch (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So hab jetzt erstmal die Lastschrift storniert -.-
Also abwarten jetzt oder gleich Widerruf mit Rückschein aufsetzen um ganz sicher zu gehen? Für den Widerruf stehen mir wie gesagt nur Rechnungsnummer und Kundennummer zur Verfügung da ich nie eine Rechnung per Email oder sonst was erhalten habe. Ich würde gerne auf die Mahnung warten aber vllt verstreichen bis dahin irgendwelche Fristen. Die sind ja mit allen Wassern gewaschen! Hab keine Lust nen ganzes Jahr 9,95 im Monat zu zahlen :wall:


----------



## DJBarracudaz (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe das gleiche Problem. 9,95€vom Konto abgebucht, habe es zurückbuchen lassen und heute eine Mahnung bekommen über 18,70€ (inkl. dem "freundlichen" Hinweis, dass ich innerhalb einer Woche zahlen soll, sonst geht das Ding zur Gerichts- und Anwaltsabteilung).
Mir sagt dieses online-Angebot auch nix, war nie auf dieser besagten Homepage und vor allem war ich am besagten 04.05. um 20:06:03 noch nicht mal zuhause. 
Erreiche dort niemanden telefonisch.... hat von euch schon mal mit jemanden gesprochen??


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Melchior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe die Rechnung ist halbwegs zu lesen.


Klasse, hat prima geklapt.

Die Seiten habe ich soeben mal besucht. Leider ist das Angebot von damals nicht mehr dabei. Auffällig ist aber, dass auch dort wieder ein Basic-Angebot für 0,00 € platziert ist. Vanilla gibt in der Rechnung auch deutlich an, das es "IHR" angebot sei - sie also nicht nur Forderungssteller sondern angeblich auch der Anbieter des Inhalts. Blos, welcher Art die genutzte Zugangs-Dienstleistung gewesen sein soll, darüber sagt die Rechnung nichts aus. Also das explizite Projekt oder die Kategorie wurde nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJBarracudaz schrieb:
			
		

> Erreiche dort niemanden telefonisch....


Das Telefonieren halte ich persönlich für unsinnig - es gehört zum Weichspülersystem, die Kunden nicht unbedingt aufklären zu wollen. Da geht mEn absichtlich keiner ran, da die Mitarbeiter u. a. mit dem Beantworten der schriftlichen Widersprüche beschäftigt und telefonische Diskussionen ohnehin für die Katz sind.


----------



## Melchior (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ Reducal
hast du dir mal den letzten Satz durchgelesen ganz unten links neben dem SALDO. 

Da steht doch das die Mitgliedschaft vom Support & Buchhaltungsabteilung zum 03.06.06 beendet wurde... 

Das bedeutet für mich eigendlich nach dem was da steht einmal blechen und gut ist. Was ich aus Prinzip nicht machen werde da streite ich lieber ein bischen mit denen :sun:


----------



## s_panisch (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hat eigentlich jemand die 18 €ier bezahlt? Und war damit die Sache auch wirklich erledigt?


----------



## DJBarracudaz (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DJBarracudaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das befürchte ich auch. Aber da auf emails keine Antworten kommen (habe übrigens auch keine email mit Rechnung, Zugangsdaten etc. bekommen, sondern nur eine email mit Zahlungsaufforderung nach Stornierung der Buchung), weiß ich nicht, was ich noch machen soll.
Ich finde es vor allem verwunderlich, dass alle Anmeldungen am gleichen Tag, also dem 04.05. zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr geschehen sein sollen. Alle Mitgliedschaften wurden freiwillig vom Anbieter sofort zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt gekündigt und in dem ersten Kontaktschreiben fand man schon das Wort "Anwalt"... Schließe das Anmelden durch Hacker eigentlich aus, da die Reaktion des Anbieters für sich spricht (nämlich gar keine.. außer Mahnungen und dem Androhen des Anwalts)


----------



## s_panisch (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

steht bei dir denn auch dass die die mitgliedschaft zum xx.xx.xx beendet haben?


----------



## DJBarracudaz (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja, in der email nach der Stornierung und jetzt auf der Mahnung wurde eine Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft zum 03.06.2006 bestätigt...


----------



## Speedy (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo!

habe gerade eben auch aus heiterem himmel die abbuchung von 9.95 auf meinem auszug entdeckt.
google suche nach "vanilla verlag" hat mich gleich zu diesem threat katapultiert.
ist anscheinende eine recht aktuelle sache...
hat irgendwer von euch schon etwas unternommen, bzw. weitere infos?
ich habe mich DEFINITV nicht irgendwo angemeldet u. oder registriert...
die besagte rechnung per email ist auch noch nicht angekommen...
werde wohl erstmal versuchen die lastschrift zurückzurufen und dann evtl. anzeige wegen betrug erstatten, so plane ich das jedenfalls mal....

absolute unverschämtheit sowas!!! :fg2: :abgelehnt: 

MfG


Speedy


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

gelöscht


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber außerdem noch interessant ist (für die Wühlmäuse hier) ist die Anschrift in der Gotthelfstr. 83.


Die Adresse in Steinhausen (am Autobahnbeginn der 94er) verwenden die doch schon, seit ich sie kenne... Aber kommt SB nicht aus Augsburg? Er ist wohl erst ungefähr März 2004 umgezogen, oder sogar später? Müsste man mal die denic fragen... Ob die Post noch ankommt?


> Businnesscenter am Oskar-von-Miller-Ring


 ist das da, wo diese große af*-Werbetafel ist...?


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

gelöscht


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Businnesscenter am Oskar-von-Miller-Ring
> 
> 
> ist das da, wo diese große af*-Werbetafel ist...?


Hausnummer 33, dort soll es zumindest auch ein Firmenschild von Vanilla geben. Fahre doch mal mit´m Radl vorbei, die frische Luft tut eh ganz gut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

....


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das schon hier steht, wird man wohl wenig finden.


...wüsste auf Anhieb auch niemanden, der da suchen würde.


----------



## Freefall (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hausnummer 33, dort soll es zumindest auch ein Firmenschild von Vanilla geben. Fahre doch mal mit´m Radl vorbei, die frische Luft tut eh ganz gut.


Hallo,

nun hat es mich heute auch mal mit der nettn Abbuchung von 9,95Euro erwischt. Leider kann ich mich nicht erinnern irgendein Angebot genutzt zu haben, geschweige denn eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben.
Zum Glück gibt es in meiner Familie einen Rechtsanwalt, der mir geraten hat gelassen zu sein. Denn wenn es Herr B.  der Mann hinter Vanilla Verlag, ernst meint wird er schon ein Gerichtsverfahren anstreben. Und in diesem wären seine Karten wohl sehr schlecht.Hier mal eine kleine Info über ihn:

Zum anderen hatte ich eine Dame an der auf dem Auszug angegebenen Nummer am Telefon. Diese war leider nicht in der lge mir irgendeine Auskunft zu geben oder mir die angebliche Rechnung zukommen zu lassen. Sie meinte nur das die abbuchung ihre Berechtigung hätte.
Nun gut, ich werde mir morgen das Geld zurückholen, die einzige Gefahr dabei ist, dass das Konto leergeräumt ist.
Leider weiß ich  nicht wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind, weil ich diese Konto eigentlich nicht für ebay etc benutze. Denke abr das es wohl genug Datenhändler gibt.
Würde auf jedem Fall hier keinem Raten, die in der Mahnung geforderten 18Euro zu bezahlen, schlussendlich hat ja keiner das Angebot genutzt.

Gruß freefall

Leider wurde der Link gelöscht der zur Info Seite des Chefs von Vanilla führt. sorry.....

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe  NUB modaction 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

....


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Freefall schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, ich werde mir morgen das Geld zurückholen, die einzige Gefahr dabei ist, dass das Konto leergeräumt ist.


Unsinn, dann müsste die Bank der Firma in Vorleistung treten und sich die Rücklastschrift beim abbuchenden Kunden holen - das ist für die ein leichtes. Allerdings steht sowas hier derzeit nicht zu befürchten.


----------



## Freefall (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja, sei Dir versichert, dass man den Herren schon ganz gut kennt...
> Willste seine ICQ-Nummer zum Plaudern?


ach die icq nummer hab ich auch schon......es wäre aber echt mal lustig wenn hier alle eine strafnazeige stellen. ich glaube da würde selbst er sich das nochmal gut überlegen. immerhin kann das was er macht mit bis zu 8jahren verurteil werden.
naja aber das deutsche rechtssystem gibt ihm wahrscheinlich noch recht......


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Freefall schrieb:
			
		

> ... immerhin kann das was er macht mit bis zu 8jahren verurteil werden.


Was macht der denn? Derzeit kann ich nur was mit Rechnungen erkennen, die von den Empfängern als unberechtigt angesehen werden. Den Hintergrund wird man mMn erst noch analysieren müssen. Interessant wird es erst dann, wenn hinter einer gespeicherten IP-Adressen entweder die zuordenbare Session eines Rechnungsempfängers ermittelt wird oder gar eine fremde, die mit ihm nichts zu tun hat. Für den ersten Fall sollte auf jeden Fall der Rechner zur Beweismittelsicherung bereitgehalten werden - man wird wissen wollen, auf welchen Seiten sich der User im Moment der protokollierten Session bewegt hatte. Sollte der Rechner nicht zur Verfügung stehen, ist´s Essig mit der Anzeigerei.


----------



## Freefall (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

[......]
ich für mich weiß, dass ich keins der von ihm vertretenen angbote genutzt habe und heute lange über meinen kontoauszug gegrübelt habe.....
und so wie es aussieht war ich nicht der einzigste....

_Wegen schwerer rechtlicher Bedenken editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## TheCatcher (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> sphings schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sogar über google  

Ganz ehrlich ich wüsste nicht warum ich ein Schreiben (was per Einschreiben/Rükschein ordentlich Geld kostet und von niemanden wiederbekomme) an diese Firma schicken sollte.

Es wird morgen Anzeige wegen (Versuchten)Betruges gemacht. Ende der Geschichte den eins ist bei mir 100%ig die email adresse mit der ich angeblich das gemacht haben soll ist schon lange nicht mehr meine -  da Domain gekündigt (schon vor 2 Jahren).


Find ich echt Krass mit was die Leute heute versuchen (und wohl auch schaffen) Geld zu machen!


Sobald Anzeige gemacht veröffentliche ich hier die Aktenummer.
Dann kann jeder wenn er die Anzeige macht angebend das unter dem und dem Aktenzeichen auch schon anzeigen laufen und eventuell auf das Forum hier verweise 

ps.:  Vanilla Verlag ist nciht das erstemal in der Schusslinie - vor eingier zeit berichtete Bizz ein goiles Magazin von Pro 7 über Abzocke durch selbige  

http://www.google.de/url?sa=U&start...d=168170&PHPSESSID=67d5ff5615f840105a&e=14977
http://www.google.de/url?sa=U&start...abzocke-mit-gratis--dvds---dvdende/4/&e=14977


----------



## TheCatcher (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ach so witzig ist das der Scan von @Melchior das gleiche Datum wie bei mir sogar nahezu die selbe Uhrzeit aufweist wo wir angeblich den Service genutzt haben!

Hier mal mein schreiben und nen Kontoauszug...


Mich würden Eure Daten Interessieren 
Wann habt Ihr angeblich den Service genutzt Datum und Uhrzeit


Edit:
Versucht doch mal diese Nummer: gerade bei der deNIC gefunden ist eine andere als im Schreiben stehend:
   Telefon:  +49-89-92989693 <-- anders
   Telefax:  +49-89-92989981 <--- gleiche

Noch mehr  http://www.vanilla-verlag.de/impressum.php


Edit:
Was mir gerade nach mehrmaligen lesen auffällt ist:
Ich habe einen Doppelnamen - nix besonders. Aber den einen mag ich nicht den andern schon .
Den den ich nicht mag -  muss ich aber bei amtlichen Sachen nutzten.  Den anderen nutzte ich für den Rest des Lebens!
Der Brief wurde auf den Namen ausgestellt, den ich im Inet SO nicht verwende (da nehme ich nur den schöneren) entweder NUR ein „D.“ aber dann mit dem anderen Namen zusammen oder gar nicht. aber niemals alleine! da frag ich mich nun Wo haben die meine Adressedaten her?!


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				TheCatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald Anzeige gemacht veröffentliche ich hier die Aktenummer.
> Dann kann jeder wenn er die Anzeige macht angebend das unter dem und dem Aktenzeichen auch schon anzeigen laufen .....




Nur gut, dass es hier prima Moderatoren gibt, die das erfolgreich zu verhindern wissen werden.


----------



## DJBarracudaz (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe ich denn eine Beweispflicht, dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe? Ich habe nämlich keine Möglichkeit meinen Rechner zur Beweissicherung zur Verfügung zu stellen, da ich täglich auf ihn angewiesen bin. Außerdem wäre ich auch nicht damit einverstanden, dass jemand auf meinem Rechner rumwühlt..

Oder muss der Anbieter mir beweisen, dass ich mich dort angemeldet haben soll? Hat er da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit?

Lohnt sich eine Anzeige oder lass ich es besser auf sich beruhen und harre der Dinge die da kommen? Durch mein Azubigehalt habe ich leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten einen Anwalt zu Rate zu ziehen und somit sehe ich der Möglichkeit vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden mit Schrecken entgegen - vor allem: wie soll ich dann erst die finanziellen Forderungen durch meinen Zahlungsverweigerung(Mahngebühren etc.) begleichen?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJBarracudaz schrieb:
			
		

> Oder muss der Anbieter mir beweisen, dass ich mich dort angemeldet haben soll?


Wer von mir Geld haben will, muß die Forderung beweisen, notfalls vor Gericht. Nach den bisher zur Verfügung
 stehenden Informationen, haben es bislang alle in diesem Forum "Allgemeines" diskutierten Anbieter 
peinlichst vermieden, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu verschicken,  geschweige denn  nach 
Widerspruch durch ein deutsches Gericht   ihre Geschäftsmodelle überprüfen zu lassen und klärende Worte aussprechen zu lassen
Das mag jeder  entsprechend interpretieren...

cp


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJBarracudaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nämlich keine Möglichkeit meinen Rechner zur Beweissicherung zur Verfügung zu stellen...



Ich schließe mich CP an. Das Problem liegt hier im Detail. Zivil- und Strafrecht folgen unterschiedlicher Erfordernisse und da hier im Thread so hohe Erwartungen von Amts wegen (bei Strafanzeige) gelegt werden, sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass der Anzeigenerstatter eine gewisse Mitwirkungspflicht hat. Nur im Strafverfahren könnte der Computer des Rechnungsempfängers eine Rolle spielen, zivil ist der egal.


----------



## DJBarracudaz (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DJBarracudaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verwunderlich ist, dass ich bis heute weder eine Rechnung, noch eine Bestätigungsemail oder eine Email mit den Zugangsdaten erhalten...

Ich habe keine hohe Erwartung an eine Strafanzeige. Ich bekomme halt nur ein bischen Muffensausen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich im Ernstfall beweisen könnte, dass ich es nicht war. Wenn ich aber nicht aktiv zu werden brauche, dann beruhigt mich das schon ein wenig. Für mich sind diese 9,95 oder 18,70 ein Schweingeld.. sonst hätte ich sie glaueb ich schon eher bezahlt, um den ganzen Stress zu vermeiden. Habe nur keine Ahnung, wo ich sie hernehmen soll. (Ganze Azubigehalt geht für den Haushalt und laufende Kosten drauf) Bin halt ein wenig verzweifelt (was garantiert auch die Absicht dieser $/%/$"!§ (Selbstzensur) ist)


----------



## schelle (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Einen verregneten Gruß aus Hamburg,

auch ich habe eine Abbuchung gleicher Höhe erhalten. Bin gespannt wie das hier weiter geht. Habe auf jedenfall erst einmal widerrufen. Habe allerdings bisher auch weder was per Post erhalten noch per Email (da es sich ja in den meisten Fällen anscheinend auch um veraltete email adressen handelt, verwundert mich letzteres natürlich auch nicht).

Ich hoffe die Kunden lassen mich heute in Ruhe, damit ich mit gleicher Ruhe den Thread noch mal durcharbeiten kann ^^


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJBarracudaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme halt nur ein bischen Muffensausen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich im Ernstfall beweisen könnte, dass ich es nicht war.


 (Noch) leben wir formal in einem Rechtsstaat. Wenn jemand Vorwürfe erhebt, dann muß er auch den Beweis antreten, das diese zutreffen.(*)

Also: Keine Panik. Die Spanische-Inquisition wird nicht über dich hereinbrechen.

MfG
L.

(*) Vorwürfe von Politischem- u. Raubkopier-Terrorismus ausgenommen.


----------



## schelle (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ah noch weitere betroffene ^^

http://board.gulli.com/thread/498012-neue-abzocke-mit-gratis--dvds---dvdende/4/


----------



## DJBarracudaz (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> DJBarracudaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die versuchte Beruhigung  Bin echt mal gespannt, was dabei rumkommt... Werde jetzt mal die Füße stillhalten und das nächste "Lebenszeichen" des besagten Unternehmens abwarten..


----------



## sotorion (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Will mich mal zu euch gesellen, habe auch diese abbuchung über 9,95 € vom Vanilla Verlag erhalten, obwohl ich nie irgendwelche seiten besucht oder meine daten irgendwo eingegeben habe, habe den Betrag grad wieder zurück buchen lassen. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Zur Anmerkung:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....interessant ist die Anschrift in der Gotthelfstr. 83. Was ist mit der Adresse im Businnesscenter am Oskar-von-Miller-Ring in München geworden?



Warum die "alte" Anschrift noch auf den derzeitigen Briefköpfen steht, erklärte ein Mitarbeiter der Vanilla mit eigener Nachlässigkeit im Zuge des Umzugs. Die Post erreicht aber auch über diese Adresse den Empfänger. Die aktuelle Anschrift ist:


> Vanilla Verlags GmbH
> Oskar-von-Miller-Ring 33
> 80333 München


----------



## M.O.R (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo!

Ich werde mich auch mal zu euch gesellen..hab heute mal auf mein konto gelinst und siehe da, 9,95 € für vanilla [edit]. Wirklich seltsam..ich hatte im letzten Jahr schon von dieser [edit] Firma gehört und mich mal prompt mit 'nem Kollegen vor den Rechner gesetzt und es ausprobiert. Zu der Zeit war es ein 3-Tage-Testzugang für 5 eus oder so. Hatte vorher mit einem guten Bekannten(Anwalt&Richter) gesprochen..es ist nie was passiert..jetzt aufeinmal steht auf meinem Konto dieser Müll..vom 18.05. bis 17.06. soll der Zeitraum sein. Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen..das ganze is so blöde aufgezogen von denen..die haben zu dicke Lücken in den AGB's und das wissen se ganz genau..das is doch immer so bei dem ganzen Phishing-Kram im Internet..wenn man 1 Million Leute mit dem Richter droht, dann bezahlen die meisten eh die scheiss 9,95 €, weil se schiss haben. 1 Million x 9,95€ = ui , ne Menge...und heute Bankverbindungen etc. zu bekommen, das ist im Netz jawohl das kleinste Problem..falls die 18 € , die Ihr bezahlen sollt(ich ja bestimmt auch in den nächsten Tagen), von denen eingeklagt werden, dann geht vor Gericht..diese ganzen Fakten, dass alle am selben Tag den Service genutzt haben sollen, nicht mehr gültige email-addis und ip's ..etc..alles schrott..ich hab auch keine bestätigungsmail bekommen, oder passwörter, oder was auch immer..ich war im letzten jahr auf ner seite, die etwas mit Vanilla zu tun hatte..und nu aufeinmal soll ich blechen??obwohl meine kündigung damals bestätigt wurde??Nee nee..da freu ich mich schon auf den Termin bei Barbara Salesch...sorry für den langen Text...
gruß
M.O.R


----------



## replacer7 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute!

Ich gehöre auch zu dem ahnungslosen Opfern die eine Abbuchung über 9,95 € bekommen haben.Rückbuchung veranlasst - daraufhin eine Mahnung über 18,70 € bekommen mit dem Standard Text am 04.05.2006 um 19.53 Uhr mit xxxxx Ip vom Provider XXXyyy und zagangsdaten etc... Meine Mitgliedschaft wurde auch zum 03.06.2006 gekündigt und die drohen mir mit Anwaltsabteilung fals keine Zahlung kommt usw... telefonisch erreiche ich auch niemanden seit Tagen.
Ich hingegen war bereits bei Verbraucherzentrale hier in Bochum und habe das Ganze vorgelegt und sogar paar Ausdrücke aus diesem Thread und aus anderen auch.
Habe anschliessend für übermorgen den 26.05.2006 einen Termin bei deren Anwalt bekommen. 
Bin ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Wenn jemand aus meiner Ecke kommt bitte einfach melden. Vielleicht können wir zusammen mehr ausrichten.

Ich finde es ziemlich erschreckend wie meine Daten in die falsche Hände geraten konnten.


Ich berichte später was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## M.O.R (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja wenn was ist, dann sag bescheid. Komm aus Wuppes.


----------



## DJBarracudaz (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				replacer7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bericht was daraus geworden ist.



Das wär klasse. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Freefall (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So mal wieder was nettes neues von unserem herrn b. habe da heute mal ne e-mail hingeschrieben, dass ich nicht wüsste wie er dazu kommt mir geld abzubuchen.
als antwort kam dann, dass meine widerrufsfrist abgelaufen sei. komisch danach hatte ich gar nicht gefragt. und zweites hat man doch ein 14-tägiges widerrufsrecht und laut kontoauszug begann mein angebliches abo am 18.05.06 und wenn ich richtig rechne sind seitdem noch keine 14tage rum....
naja herr b. scheint da anders zu rechnen oder auch nicht wie mans nimmt......
mal abwarten was er noch so von sich hören lässt....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Kann es sein, dass bei Vanilla verschiedene Abrechnungen durcheinander gehen? Es macht so den Eindruck, als wüssten die gar nichts von dem Rechnungsversand über die 9,95 für die adultmoviebox. Das Projekt wird zudem wohl derzeit gar nicht beworben.


----------



## Diego540 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich hab mindestens einen genauso Großen Hals wie ein Gorilla.Wenn ich irgendwann mal diesen B[edit]   und seine kollegen treffe dann.....Ich muss sagen,ich hab diese Sache hier im Forum gut verfolgt und kann das ganze bestätigen.04.05.-03.06.2006 erst 9,95 jetzt 18,70 usw. usw.Für die 18,70 würde ich ihm gern mal so richtig auf den Schlips treten,sofern er einen trägt Fakt ist:Irgendwer will uns ans Bein pinkeln.Was kann man da nur machen?Wenn wir ihn verklagen könnten,worauf warten wir dann noch??Der soll richtig bluten.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## s_panisch (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Tja heute kam ne Mail angeschissen in der steht dass die meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt haben und die nächsten Tage eine Mahnung ins Haus flattert die ich doch lieber bezahlen sollte bla bla..
ich könnt blatzen vor wut aber auf der andren seite werd ich wohl zahlen weil ich genug probleme habe und keine weitere sekunde mich mit [..........] beschäftigen will/kann :wall:

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Hotstepper13 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute,

danke Google habe ich euch gefunden.

Ich kann eure Geschichte sogar noch toppen 

Vorweg.. ich habe auch die 9,95 Abbuchung. Aaaaber.. ich war tatsächlich bei einer erotikbezahlseite angemeldet. Anfang des letzten Jahres hab ich mich da angemeldet und in geistiger Umnachtung ein Jahrespauschalangebot eingekauft. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dabei stand das sich das ding NICHT automatisch verlängert. Naja.. nach 3 oder 4 Monaten hab ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und insgesamt auch keinen wirklichen "bedarf" mehr gehabt diese Seiten zu besuchen. Dieses Jahr buchen die dann einfach nochmal ab. Darauf hin habe ich das Geld zurückgebucht. Kurz darauf kam die Mahnung und endlich mal ein Link mit Hinweis auf die Firma. Nach einigem hin und her habe ich die Rechnung dann für ein weiteres Jahr bezahlt (der Vertrag ist auch dabei gekündigt worden). Ich bekam ein schreiben von einem Anwalt, das mit einer gescannten Unterschrift nicht wirklich unterschrieben war und habe das ganze dann mit denen "geregelt".

Sprich.. ich habe zwar einen Vertrag mit denen der noch bis nächstes Jahr läuft, dieser ist aber komplett bezahlt 

Ich habe Herrn [...] (es gibt da meines wissens nur ihn) eine Mail geschrieben und ihn mit Hinweis auf diverse Quellen im Internet darüber informiert das, sofern keine klärende Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb von 36 Stunden erfolgt, ich das Geld zurückbuchen werde und mir weitere rechtliche Schritte vorbehalte.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_

Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

Edit by Hotstepper13:
Ooops.. sorry. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## alphac (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

He he.....

Das Forum scheint ja momentan sehr viele Neuanmeldungen zu haben.

Naja ich hatte auch diese Woche das Vergnügen. Am 22.05 wurde 2x 9,95 € abgebucht!
Aber auch 2 mal?! Hallo? Wenn ich dafür wenigstens mal was gescheites gesehen hätte.....naja ok, aber so....!
Habe mich noch nie auf solchen Seiten rumgetrieben. Habe aber jetzt irgendwie 2 Abos.
Werde am Freitag das Geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen und warte dann mal gespannt auf die Mahnung. Aber dank euch weiß ich ja schon was drin steht.

Werde dann mal ne Anzeige starten. Spätestens nächste Woche.
Achja und dann mal ein Vorschlag: (Vielleicht gab es den ja schon - egal dann nochmal)
Ne Sammelklage ist nicht möglich ( hab ich ja hier gelernt)
Was wäre denn wenn man sich mal irgendwie zusammenschließt und sich mal an die Medien wendet?! Mit würde da spontan das "Fass ohne Boden" von BIZZ auf Pro Sieben einfallen (gibts das Format noch?!)
Dann wird das mal öffentlich.

Also werde euch dann auch mal weiter auf dem Laufenden halten.
Aber ihr könntet ja meinen Vorschlag mal aufgreifen! Schaue morgen mal rein.
BIs denn......troztdem noch nen schönen Vatertag und was noch viel wichtiger ist: Ein schönes langes Wochenende!


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Diego540 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir ihn verklagen könnten,worauf warten wir dann noch?http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


Bestenfalls sucht man sich für so ein Vorhaben einen Anwalt und zieht die Sache ordentlich mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage durch.  Empfindlich für den Rechnungssteller ist das aber nicht und zur Ader lassen wird ihn damit auch niemand. Falls du aber das Erstatten einer Anzeige meinst, dann nur zu!


----------



## guni5 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

mir ist das auch pasiert hab auch ein router und hab immer gedacht das geht nich aber mann sieht das es geht aber ich hab denn eine geile mail geschickt und die war so
An:
info[at]vanilla-verlag.de
Datum/Uhrzeit:
(Versand) 23.05.2006 / 19:09 
Betreff: Beschwerde 
Sehr geehrte Damen und herren 
Ich habe heute auf meinen Kontoauszug gesehen das sie ein Betrag von 9,95 Euro versucht haben 
abzubuchen.ich habe bei Ihnen nix bestellt nix gemacht habe nix bekommen und will auch nichts haben 
Fals sie das noch ein Mal versuchen werde ich sofort mein rechtsanwalt einschalten.Was sie da treiben ist eine Unverschämtheit.Ich bin bei fernseh beschäftigt da legen sie sich grade mit dem richtigen an. 
Ich habe grade mal über Googel über ihre Firma gelesen die ganzen Forums was sie da treiben ist ein fall für Bizz. Und der Verbraucherzentralle werde ich das auch mal Melden. 
 und das kamm von den
Von:
Support-Hotline <support[at]ad**tmoviebox.de>
Hallo [....]

wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen [........] gekündigt. 

Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am ( 17.06.2006, 20:22 Uhr ) aus. 
Bis zum Ende Ihrer Mitgliedschaft steht Ihnen der Memberbereich in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung. 

Die Kündigung wurde von unserem System automatisch durchgeführt da die Lastschrift von Ihrer Bank aus folgendem Grund: "2" nicht ausgeführt wurde.Sie erhalten in den nächsten Tagen von uns eine Mahnung per Post. Um weitere Kosten (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid) zu vermeiden empfehlen wir Ihnen diese umgehend zu begleichen. 

Falls Sie mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an unseren Support. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß weiterhin bei [..........]

Ihr Support-Team von der 
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH 
Ihr Support-Team von der 
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH 

------------------------------------------------------- 
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH 
Gotthelfstrasse 83 
81677 München 

Telefon: 089/92989974 
Fax: 089/92989981 

[.......]

Geschäftsführer: [.......]
Amtsgericht München, HRB 141284 
Ust.ID.-Nr.: DE 813399556 
Steuer Nr.: 826/21665 
 [.......] ich freu mich schon wenn der brief kommt hab schon mit ein anwalt geredet sobal ich was mehr weiß schreib ich euch und ich hoffe es zahlt keiner bis dann guni

_Mailadressen, persönliche Daten usw. editiert bzw. gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR _


----------



## replacer7 (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DJBarracudaz schrieb:
			
		

> replacer7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo....Also... Der weg zu Verbraucherzentrale hat mich echt beruhigt.
Vanilla Verlag ist mittleweile auch da bekannt - und deren Anwalt hatte schon einen vorgefertigten Musterbrief für mich.
:sun: Anscheinend war ich nicht der einzige:sun: 
Deren Anwalt hatte  mir erstmal geraten Widerruf selbst zu machen da ich für seinen Anwaltsschreiben 12 Euro extra bezahlen muss.

Grundsätzlich: Die Mahnung widerrufen und Vanilla Verlag auffordern es zu beweisen. 

Die Dynmische IP Adressen etc. ist NICHT Beweis genug. Wenn es stimmt - dann war mal höchstens online zu dem Zeitpunkt auf dieser Site aber das wars auch. DIE MÜSSEN ES BEWEISEN DAS genau die betroffende Person zugestimmt hat. 
Aber... dazu kommt es eh nicht... solche [edit]  Vereine sollen wohl auf die "LEICHTE FISCHE" aus sein. Geanu die Arme Sau die sagt:
  "komm ich habe keine Lust & Zeit mich damit rum zu ärgern - lass uns mal lieber bezahlen"... 
Daher geht die Verbraucherzentrale davon aus, das nach dem ordentlichen Widerspruch eh keine Reaktion mehr kommen wird.
Das einzige was bei uns "besonders" sei - ist die Sache mit der Bankdaten. Das ist wohl ein wenig erschreckend.
Aber dazu wurde ich geraten eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten. 
Na mal schauen... Bock hätte ich schon dazu:devil: 
Auf jeden Fall kann ich etwas ruhiger schlafen jetzt...
Ein Anschreiben per Rückschein habe ich heute bereits abgeschickt.
Hier ein MUSTER BESPIEL für euch:



> _Absender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo.. ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen und freue mich darauf weitere Widersprüche an Vannilla Verlag GmbH:-D 
Ich bin ja echt gespannt ob die reagieren...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## DJBarracudaz (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Vielen Dank für die Info, werde mich am Montag direkt dran setzen und den Widerruf aufsetzen...

Gruß


----------



## Ferdl (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Sorry Leute, aber ich versteh euch nicht !
Wieso nehmt ihr Kosten auf euch (Porto, evtl Einschreiben Gebühr) und gebt eure Zeit dafür her, denen einen Widerruf zu senden ?
Ich hab absolut keine Lust und Zeit, denen noch extra ein Schreiben zu senden !


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Laß sie doch, es muß jeder selber entscheiden, womit er seine Freizeit verbringt. 
Nicht jeder hat die Nerven, es so ungerührt durchzustehen wie du.
An anderer Stelle hab ich es auch schon mal gepostet, wer von mir Geld haben
 will, muß es beweisen und wenn es vor Gericht wäre, was aber bekanntlich bisher noch nie geschehen ist.
 Aber das ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung, ob er sich ein Brikett an die Backe nageln läßt. 

cp


----------



## Freefall (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Ferdl schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute, aber ich versteh euch nicht !
> 
> Wieso nehmt ihr Kosten auf euch (Porto, evtl Einschreiben Gebühr) und gebt eure Zeit dafür her, denen einen Widerruf zu senden ?
> Ich hab absolut keine Lust und Zeit, denen noch extra ein Schreiben zu senden !



Tja genau das verstehe ich auch nicht...das sind dann wieder knapp 5euro plus die Zeit die man benötigt aus dem Fenster geschmissen.
Und ändern tut das ja eh nichts..mit der Rücklastschrift kündigen die das angebliche Abo ja eh selbst und wenn sie dann noch was wollen sollen sie ruhig vor gericht gehen.
Da sie das aber eh nicht tun ist es mit dem Ärger und der rücklastschrift eigentlich schon genug...
aber man soll sie nicht aufhalten.....wer die Zeit und Lust dazu hat...bitte.....
ich werde mich schön zurücklehnen und abwarteas passiert
In dem Sinne noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Brueni (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> Das stimme ich Reducal in jedem Fall zu. Du kannst eine Lastschrift bis zu 6 Wochen von der Bank zurück holen lassen. Die Rücklastschrift kostet 5 € und ein paar gequetschte. Sollte sich rausstellen das das Geld rechtens abgebucht wurde kann dir der Empfänger diese Rücklastschriftgebühr abverlangen. Es gibt keine § soweit ich weiß der einer Firma vorschreibt das sie eine Unterschrift brauchen für LS.



Die Frist von 6 Wochen ist ein scheinbar nicht auszurottender Irrtum. Eine solche Frist gibt es grundsätzlich nur zwischen den Kreditinstituten nach dem Lastschrift-Abkommen.
Dem ist der Kunden aber nicht beigetreten, für ihn gilt das, was er mit seinem Kreditinstitut vereinbart hat.

Christoph


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Brueni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frist von 6 Wochen ist ein scheinbar nicht auszurottender Irrtum.


der existiert seit über  5 Jahren, aber auch das stimmt nicht 


			
				Brueni schrieb:
			
		

> für ihn gilt das, was er mit seinem Kreditinstitut vereinbart hat.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift


> Widerruf
> 
> Der Zahlungspflichtige kann der Belastung aus einer Lastschrift widersprechen. Der Belastungsbetrag wird dann mit derselben Wertstellung seinem Konto wieder gutgeschrieben und dem Konto des Zahlungsempfängers wieder belastet. Der Widerruf muss unverzüglich nach Entdeckung der fehlerhaften Buchung erfolgen. Nach Ablauf von sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Rechnungsabschlusses ist eine Rückgabe jedoch nicht mehr möglich, so die AGB der meisten Banken. *Diese Klausel ist jedoch unzulässig und damit wirkungslos, wie der BGH entschied (BGH, Urteil vom 6. 6. 2000 - XI ZR 258/99 in NJW 2000, 2667). Der Widerruf ist unbefristet möglich bis zur Genehmigung durch den Kontoinhaber. *(Die Genehmigung kann dabei - *auch wenn es die AGB anders formulieren *- nicht im Schweigen des Inhabers gesehen werden, so der BGH in der angegebenen Entscheidung). Die Zahlstelle ist berechtigt, der ersten Inkassostelle für die Rückgabe eine Gebühr in Rechnung zu stellen. Diese wird dann meist durch die erste Inkassostelle an den Zahlungempfänger weitergegeben.



cp


----------



## s_panisch (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

kam die Mahnung als Einschreiben oder normal?


----------



## SEP (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Es wäre bereits aus Kostengründen ungewöhnlich, wenn Mahnungen per Einschreiben kämen.

Ich weiß es hier aber nicht konkret. Warum willst du's wissen?


----------



## s_panisch (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre bereits aus Kostengründen ungewöhnlich, wenn Mahnungen per Einschreiben kämen.
> 
> Ich weiß es hier aber nicht konkret. Warum willst du's wissen?


ich erwarte ne mahnung und heute war son wisch von der post da (war niemand zuhause) angekreuzt war "1 Brief mit Zusatzleistung".. kann ich aber erst morgen abholen und die neugier zerreist mich


----------



## DJBarracudaz (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Meine Mahnung kam als gewöhnlicher Brief!


----------



## flelsner (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen bin uach ein opfer

Bei mir haben sie einfach ungelesen meine Mail gelöscht werde jetzt erstmal zur bank gehen.


----------



## hase (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hat den jemand schon mal einen Brief von der Inkasso oder nem Rechtsanwalt bekommen??
Warum mailt den niemand mehr in der sache wie es nun weiterging.
Bitte leute postet doch mal.
Ich habe auch eine ABBUCHUNG bekommen ohn e je auf der seite gewesen zu sein oder sonst was.
habe auch von niemanden eine email bestätigung bekommen das ich einem club beigetreten bin oder sonst was also das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
Beim Verbraucherschutz ist der Verlag längst bekannt und negativ aufgefallen.
[ edit]  sage ich euch auf keinen fall die sind nur auf leute aus die sagen, ja gut dann zahl ich halt bevor es ärger gibt...
Ich habe bei meiner Nabk angerufen und den Vorfall gemeldet in der gleichen minute war das Geld zurückgebucht auf meinem Konto.
Nun warte ich die mahnung ab.

Bitte postet auch eure erfahrungen dazu.
Hase

_aus rechtlichen  Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## sphings (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So ich war gestern bei der Polizei (früher hab ichs leider nicht geschafft) und habe Anzeige wegen Betruges erstattet.
Der Sachbearbeiter bei der Polizei meinte er wolle mal versuchen von T-Com den Anschlussinhaber der IP zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung zu ermitteln ... 
Er  meinte die Chance wäre noch recht gut da noch keine 3 Monate vergangen sind!

Interessanterweise habe ich heute eine Mail von vanilla bekommen (die antwort auf meine erste mail vom 9. Mai 2006 da streht



> Sehr geehrter Herr N******,
> 
> so wie es aussieht haben Sie auf einen Newsletterlink geklickt und somit
> eine verg?te Mitgliedschaft aktiviert.
> ...



Aber ich hatte die garnicht um Zugangsdaten gebeten!
Und schon garnicht auf nen Link aus nem Newsletter geklickt den ich garantiert nicht bekommen habe ...

Ich werde jetzt mal gespannt abwarten was denn nun weiter passiert XD


----------



## B_JOE (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute!
Von mir haben sie auch 9,95€ abgebucht,hab ich gleich wieder stoniert mittlerweile ist auch schon eine Mahnung da über 18,70€.Interessiert mich aber wenig weil zahlen tu ich eh nicht!Hab mich schon informiert bei Verbraucherzentrale und Rechtsanwalt,die sagten erst mal einen Brief per Einschreiben hinschicken(Widerruf)dann sind die erst mal in der Beweispflicht!
Oder gleich am besten Strafanzeige erstatten,um so mehr Anzeigen gegen die um so besser!Von mir aus schicken die noch ein paar Mahnungen dann fang ich halt zum tapezieren an!Nur keine Panik Leute die können uns mal am...!


----------



## nisemmok (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo, also ich bin auch geschädigt worden und habe den betrag zurück buchen lassen. heute kam nun die mahnung.

das einzige was stimmt ist der email-name vor dem @, alles andere gibts nicht.

habt ihr schon mal geschaut, zu welchem provider die angegebene ip-adresse gehört. meine gehört der deutschen telekom. schade aber auch dass das nicht mein anbieter ist und ich somit auch nicht eingeloggt gewesen sein kann.

bleibt nun nur die frage: abwarten oder der rechnung widersprechen?


----------



## SEP (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				nisemmok schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt nun nur die frage: abwarten oder der rechnung widersprechen?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Loros (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Bei mir hat der Vanilla Verlag am 8.5 abgebucht, ohne jemals einen Vetrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Gleich daraufhin habe ich die Sache mit "DVDen" aus dem Netz ausgegraben.
Auf der Website des Verlages sind sehr großzügige Anrufzeiten angegeben. Also habe ich an einem Tag dreimal dort angerufen (innerhalb der Geschäftszeiten), ohne das jemand geantwortet hat. Da ich also von meiner Seite aus bestrebt war die Sache zu klären, aber mein angeblicher Vertragspartner nicht zu erreichen ist, wurde das Geld zurückgebucht. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch nicht bereit, anfallende Mahngebühren zu erstatten. Hier trifft den Anpruchssteller, meiner Meinung nach, die Schuld.

Die Vanilla GmbH verweißt in ihrem Mahnschreiben auf ein Anmeldedatum und eine Anmeldeuhrzeit. Zu besagtem Zeitpunkt war ich auf der Arbeit. Das ist nachweisbar. Zu besagtem Zeitpunkt war es mir also unmöglich über das Internet irgendwo einen Vertrag zu schließen. 

Die Firma droht in ihrem ersten Mahnschreiben direkt mit ihrer "Gerichts- und Anwaltsabteilung". Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob eine Firma, die es noch nicht einmal fertig bekommt das Telefon zu besetzen, so eine Abteilung überhaupt besitzt. 

Ich habe an den Verlag eine kurze Mail geschrieben, in dem ich darauf hinweis, dass ich nie einen Vertrag mit ihnen geschlossen habe. Es gab keine Reaktion, mal abgesehen von dem Mahnung per Post.


Momentan werde ich abwarten was weiter passiert. Gezahlt wird erstmal nichts.

Grüße,
 Loros


----------



## preterax (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Erstmal Grüße ich alle hier im Forum. Leider habe ich auch diese Abbuchung erhalten (am 22.05.06).:wall:   Habe natürlich mir das Geld über Lastschrift wieder zurückgeholt.:sun: [...] Am besten wäre natürlich an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und das werde ich auch versuchen. Am besten natürlich wie ich hier schonmal im Forum gelesen habe zu BIZZund dem Faß ohne Boden. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt! [...]
Auf der Bank bei mir habe ich mich da auch mal schnell kundig gemacht. Ich konnte ja dort noch nicht einmal den zugriff von Vanilla auf mein Konto sperren lassen!(SPARKASSE) Warum das verstehe ich auch nicht. Anschließend fragte ich ob ich nicht lieber mal eine Anzeige auf der Polizei machen sollte und da sagte mir der Bankangestellte es seie Zwecklos da die Polizei in diesem Falle Feststellen würde daß eh kein schaden entstanden ist weil ich ja das geld eh wieder zurückbekommen habe.Ich habe jetzt erstmal keine Anzeige erstattet.Falls jemand von euch eine Anzeige erstattet hat dann schreibt doch einmal bitte was die da gesagt haben.:roll: 
Ach ja und noch was. Habe keine mahnung oder ahnliches bis heute von der [...] firma bekommen. Die sollen sich ja zusammen reißen! [...]

Liebe Grüße an alle hier in diesem Forum!

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. Das Studium der NUBs wird dringend angeraten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## sotorion (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo aus Biedenkopf,  nachdem ich ja den betrag von 9,95 €  habe zurück buchen lassen, habe ich gestern nun auch die besagte Mahnung erhalten. Allerdings haben die einen fehler gemacht, die zeit die die angegeben haben wo ich online gewesen sein soll, war ich garnicht zuhause sondern am arbeiten. Werde denen das mal mitteilen und bin dann mal gespannt wie das weiter geht.


----------



## grenns (5 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Guten Morgen! 
Auch ich habe vergangenen Freitag die Besagte Mahnung bekommen.
Einige Sachen sind mir gleich etwas seltsam vorgekommen, wie z.B Der Provider,
Ich soll mich über Tiscali eingelogt haben, (Nutze ich nicht), die e-Mail Adresse wurde von mir Persönlich per Einschreiben schon vor zwei Jahren bei WEB.de gekündigt und gelöscht. Dann kam noch der Zeitpunkt wann der Vertrag abgeschloßen wurde, um 20:20:43 Uhr, auch ich war zu dieser Zeit im Dienst (mit Dienstplan belegbar, und unter Zeugen) und zu guter Letzt die Bankverbindung. Meine Bankverbindung hatte sich schon vor über einem Jahr geändert, wo die jetzt die alte Verbindung bzw. meine Adrese her haben, keine Ahnung.
Werde mir mal ein paar nette Zeilen einfallen lassen und per Einschreiben versenden. Und unseren Freunden und Helfern einen kleinen Besuch abstatten.
Je mehr Anzeigen desto besser!

MFG   Gregor :wall:


----------



## Melchior (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe meine Mahnung ja schon vor geraumer Zeit erhalten. Das Zahlungsziel war der 30.05.06. Ich habe bis jetzt nichts weiteres bekommen und denke auch nicht das da noch einmal was kommt.

Was habe ich gemacht: Nichts, ausser 10 mal angerufen keiner ging ran, Geld zurück geholt -> und nun aussitzen.

Ich fande es schon lustig in der Mahnung stimmte alles: E-Mail Addy (die ist nun schon gut 6 Jahre alt und ich werde sie nicht wechseln), KontoVerbindungen sind auch schon sehr alt, der Provider hat auch gepasst also sogar die uhrzeit könnte hinkommen 22 Uhr bin ich öfters Online.

Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern irgendwas abgeschlossen zu haben also warte ich nun auf den Nachweiß von den Damen und Herren das sie Geld von mir zu bekommen haben.

Also ich denke mal Ruhe bewahren ist erst einmal das beste.


----------



## dogger (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, guten Tag,

auch ich wurde durch eine Suche bei Googel auf dieses Forum aufmerksam. Erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich von der Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft eine Mahnung erhalten. Jedoch läuft es bei mir etwas anders als bei einigen Usern: Von meinem Konto sind bislang keine 9,95 Euro abgebucht worden, was möglicherweise daran liegt, dass ich nie eine Gratis-DVD angefordert und die entsprechende Seite besucht habe.

In der Mahnung heißt es, ich hätte am 18. Mai 2006 um 20.28 Uhr eine Mitgliedschaft auf adultmovie_edit_
 beantragt und diesen Service in Anspruch genommen. Dass ich das nicht getan habe, weiß ich unter anderem deshalb so genau, weil die in der Mahnung genannte Mailadresse, die zu den Zugangsdaten zählen soll, nicht existiert.

Ich habe mich mit den genannten Zugangsdaten auf adultmovie_edit_
 nicht eingeloggt und möchte auch jedem davon abraten, dies mit "seinen" Daten zu versuchen. Ich habe lediglich versucht, mir an die genannte Mailadresse "mein" Passwort schicken zu lassen. Aber das war nicht möglich, weil, so war es danach zu lesen, kein gültiger Account für diese Adresse existiere. Hört, hört!

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich jetzt tun werde. Entweder schicke ich dem Verlag vorab eine E-Mail mit einem Widerspruch, den das Unternehmen anschließend als Einschreiben erhält, oder ich reagiere zunächst nicht. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, die in der Mahnung genannte IP-Adresse vom Provider überprüfen zu lassen.

_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## sphings (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Der Provider macht da nix ... der loggt auch nix ...
habe auch schon an abuse @ PROVIDER.de geschrieben ... hat aber nix gebracht....

eMails werden bei Vanilla erst so nach 4 Wochen gelesen und beantgwortet und wenn du glück hast steht "XYÜÜ?" drin.
Eine meiner Mails haben sie sogar abgelehnt ...
Selbst einschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt in der 7 Tage Frist ...


----------



## hase (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo
Was kann ich den nur machen wenn mein Vorredner recht hat dann logt ja mein Provider nichts mit wie um soll ich den dann gegen Vanilla den Beweis antreten das es nicht stimmt mit der IPO Adresse oder dem zeitpunkt des abschluss eines Vertrages.
ich habe nie etwas abgeschlossen mit denen und habe aUCH NIE zgangsdaten bekommen wie kann ich es beweisen im ernstfall.
hat schon jemand mehr als eine Mahnung erhalten was von einem Rechtsanwalt oder einer Inkasso Firma bekommen.
Erzählt doch mal darüber bitte ich habe langsam angst, nicht das ich zum Schluss noch alle anwalts und Gerichtskosten zahlen muss und dann sind aus 9,90 euro mal kurz 1000 euro geworden.
Wer hat schon was vom Anwalt oder Inkasso bekommen bitte berichtet darüber ich wäre euch sehr dankbar leute.
Gruss an alle...


----------



## hase (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Noch eine Frage, ich habe einen schriftlichen Wiederspruch per email an Vanilla zugeschickt.
Reicht das aus oder muss ich es Schriftlich machen per einschreiben und dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben.
Auf meinen Wiederspruch haben sie schon Reagiert und per email geantwortet, bzw  bestätigt und mich zum Monatsende gekündigt.Reicht das dann als Beweis aus vor Gericht oder was meint ihr leute.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gute nacht alle zusammen.


----------



## hase (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				sphings schrieb:
			
		

> Der Provider macht da nix ... der loggt auch nix ...
> habe auch schon an abuse @ PROVIDER.de geschrieben ... hat aber nix gebracht....
> 
> eMails werden bei Vanilla erst so nach 4 Wochen gelesen und beantgwortet und wenn du glück hast steht "XYÜÜ?" drin.
> ...


Hallo was wird da nicht mitgelogt wie meinst du das bitte erzähl dfoch mal habe angst kann nicht schlafen mich macht das alles voll fertig. ich bedanke mich bei dir.


----------



## Wembley (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@Hase

1) Ganz allgemein: Ein Anbieter muss einen Vertragsabschluss beweisen und nicht der Kunde den Nichtabschluss. Stell dir vor, ein Autohaus behauptet, dass jemand einen nagelneuen BMW gekauft hätte. Ohne Vertrag mit Unterschrift etc. wird das Autohaus kaum seine Forderungen durchbringen. Wie sollte denn der Kunde auch die Nichtexistenz eines Vertrags beweisen? Die Beweisführung, dass es auf der ganzen Welt keinen derartigen Vertrag gibt, der im Zusammenhang mit diesem Kunden steht, dürfte ziemlich schwierig sein. Bei diesen Verträgen im Internet ist es dasselbe: Man braucht Beweise, schwache Indizien sind da zu wenig.

2) Obwohl ich mich mit dieser Geschichte nicht allzu intensiv beschäftigt habe, dürfte es sich hier auch um eine neues Phänomen handeln. Das bedeutet, die Zeit ist zu kurz, um zu beurteilen, wie die in weiterer Folge handeln werden. Aus der Erfahrung mit anderen Fällen, ganz allgemein gesagt ohne auf diesen Anbieter Bezug zu nehmen und über seine Art Verträge abzuschließen eine Aussage zu treffen, lässt sich aber sagen: Wenn ein Vertragskonstrukt eines Anbieters auf schwachen Beinen steht, dann scheuen diese das Gericht wie ein Vampir das Tageslicht. 

3) Auch wieder ganz allgemein ohne mich auf diesen Anbieter zu beziehen: Rechtsanwälte und Inkassobüros können mehr oder weniger "nette" Briefe schreiben, die beim Empfänger ziemlich ungute Gefühle hervorrufen können. Aber ohne Gericht ( gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid etc.) sind die, wenn man es genau betrachtet, zahnlos.

4) Abschließend: Don't panic. Es gibt wahrlich Schlimmeres. Es gilt: Falls jemand wirklich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, sollte die Sache ja klar sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sphings (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				hase schrieb:
			
		

> sphings schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Provider also T-Online, Congster, Freenet, Aol und wie sie alle heißen, loggen bei einer Flatrate die dir zugewiesene IP nicht mit, da sie diese für die Abrechnung nicht brauchen ...
Aber da diese dir den Anschluss nur "vermitteln" loggt zum beispiel in meinem Fall die T-Com meine IP. (Mein Provider ist Congster)
Diese wird bei der T-Com 3 Monate gespeichert.
Es läst sich als unter Umständen in der 3 Monatsfrist feststellen wer es war ...
*UND GANZ KLAR: DU MUSST NICHTS BEWEISEN!
BEWEISPFLICHTIG IST VANILLA!*


----------



## grizu24 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich hab das ganze etwas besonnener angegangen...

am 13.5. oder so hab ich ne mail geschrieben mit der bitte mir doch die zugangsdaten, seite etc mal mitzuteilen, hatte da wohl auch mal irgendwann ein testabo, aber das ist ewig her

auf telefon mail etc kam keine antwort

am 16.5. einschreiben mit dem verbot der abbuchung und nachweis über vertragsschluss---wieder nichts (Postzustellung ist laut deutscher Post am 17.5. erfolgt-Postzustellungsverfahren)

jetzt sehe ich das sie schon wieder abgebucht haben....


also kann das spiel beginnen... geld zurückbuchen und auf mahnung warten, und wenn ich diese [....] bei bizz sehe die die fässer bekommen dann freue ich mich darauf endlich mal einen von den zu sehen...

Einer schreib von dem verbot der abbuchung...ist das wirklich nicht möglich?

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## SickSAM616 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi 

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliesen habe letzten monat denen auch geschrieben. habe nie ne antwort bekommen habs auch via telefon probiert auch nix.

hab also eben bei der bank angerufen und mein geld zurückgeholt .

jetzt warte ich was kommt und wenn ich das tolle schreiben vor mir hab werde ich mal meine gute freund den RA besuchen und es ihm vorlegen und ihn um hilfe bitten bzw. um rat.

aber was mich interesieren würde bei den leute die das geld schon zurück geholt haben und die manung kamm was ist bei euch passiert ?

mfg

Sammy


----------



## starfrench (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo allerseits

Und noch einer den es erwischt hat, selbe Masche selbe Vorgehensweise.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht reagiert, harre der Dinge die da kommen.
Habe Geld zurückgeholt und anschließend eine Mahnung bekommen.

Bin bei congster, wollte mal meine IP herauskriegen zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt, aber die werden nur 90 Tage von der T-Com gespeichert und nicht an mir herausgegeben:wall: (nur an Staatsanwaltschaft und [...])
Hab erstmal Anzeige erstattet bei der Polizei-Online auf:
https://www.polizei.hessen.de/internetzentral/nav/88f/broker.jsp?uMen=88f701d6-8d2a-6001-03e0-7e7b48205846&invalidateus=true&sid=1009639627

Ob's was bringt keine Ahnung.
Auf jedenfall werde ich keine müde Mark investieren und irgendwelche Einschreiben abzuschicken oder irgendwo irgendwen hinterherzutelefonieren :scherzkeks: 
Vielleicht werde ich den hier im Board genannten Brief noch faxen aber sonst mach ich nichts weiter.

gruß

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Derf I amool was persönliches doh anbringa?

Reschpekt, Herr B*, jetzt hosch fascht mehr Echo hier ois da Grieche und da "Spanier" mittanand. Do merggt da Grieche, dasch'd es drauf hosch, aba jetzt ischs z'schpääd, jetzt machsch es alloi. Odder bisch am End wägam bessra Gschäft ganga? A feehrs Abbo nach em feehra Diala... A bomba Sach, Schappoh!


----------



## grizu24 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen....


Heute habe ich auf meine Mail vom 9.5. mit der Bitte um Zusendung von Anmeldedaten folgendes bekommen:

Sehr geehrter xxxx,

So wie es aussieht haben Sie auf einen Newsletterlink geklickt und eine vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft aktiviet, da wir eine Buchung im System haben, die nur dann erscheint, wenn dieser Link angeklickt wurde. Diese Buchung kann manuell nicht verändert werden.


Laut System haben Sie sich bereits vor einiger Zeit mal mit Ihren Adress- sowie Kontodaten angemeldet. Nachdem Sie den Link in der Email von unserem Händler w*w.adultmoviebox.de aktiviert haben, kam die Mitgliedschaft zustande.

Wenn Sie den Service nicht mehr nutzen möchte, dann informieren Sie uns kurz per Email und wir kündigen für Sie Ihre Mitgliedschaft.

:wall: So, und jetzt bin ich richtig sauer, da mein Einschreiben bei denen am 17.5. nachweislich eingegangen ist. Darin stand das ich weder Abbuchungen dulde, das ich eine Info wegen der Anmeldung möchte und das ich sofort alle etwaigen Verträge und Abbuchungsaufträge kündige!

Jetzt habe ich denen nochmal die mail geschickt und die bekommen das auch noch per Einschreiben (auch wenn es geld kostet ist so rechtlich muss es sein und 3€ ist nicht die Welt)

Wie kann man nur so blöd sein mir am heute nach 4 Wochen auf meine Mail zu antworten und mir eine Kündigung anzubieten wenn Sie die schon am 17.5. bekommen haben????

Ein Vertrag der mit anklicken von einem Link zustande kommt???Wo leben wir denn???

In Brasilien haben die Bauern einfach mal das Büro gestürmt, also erst Büro stürmen und dann in den Biergarten gehen, wer kommt mit?:scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Derf I amool was persönliches doh anbringa?
> 
> Reschpekt, Herr B*, ....


...ob der Sachse das versteht? Ist aber auch egal, genauso wie ihm dieses Board hier.


----------



## grizu24 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Der "Sachse" ist ein Bayer, kommt jawohl aus Schwabing, vielleicht kennt er HErnn b ja auch:scherzkeks: 

Habe mich jetzt nochmal etwas ausführlicher mit allem beschäftigt, unter fernabsatzgesetz.de kann man alles nachlesen:

z.B.:
312b BGB Fernabsatzverträge


(1) Fernabsatzverträge sind Verträge über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen einschließlich Finanzdienstleistungen, die zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen werden, es sei denn, dass der Vertragsschluss nicht im Rahmen eines für den Fernabsatz organisierten Vertriebs- oder Dienstleistungssystems erfolgt. Fi-nanzdienstleistungen im Sinne des Satzes 1 sind Bankdienstleistungen sowie Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit einer Kreditgewährung, Versicherung, Altersversorgung von Einzelpersonen, Geldanlage oder Zahlung.

(2) Fernkommunikationsmittel sind Kommunikationsmittel, die zur Anbahnung oder zum Abschluss eines Vertrags zwischen einem Verbraucher und einem Unternehmer ohne gleichzeitige körperliche Anwesenheit der Vertragsparteien eingesetzt werden können, insbesondere Briefe, Kataloge, Telefonanrufe, Telekopien, E-Mails sowie Rundfunk, Tele- und Mediendienste

Und jetzt das wichtigste:
§ 312 c BGB Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernsabsatzverträgen



(1) Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Vertragserklärung in einer dem eingesetzten Fern-kommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich und unter Angabe des geschäftlichen Zwecks die Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, für die dies in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 240 des Ein-führungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmt ist.
Der Unternehmer hat bei von ihm veranlass-ten Telefongesprächen seine Identität und den geschäftlichen Zweck des Kontakts bereits zu Beginn eines jeden Gesprächs ausdrücklich offen zu legen.

§ 355 Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen

(1) Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt, so ist er an seine auf den Abschluss des Vertrags gerichtete Willenserklärung nicht mehr gebunden, wenn er sie fristgerecht widerrufen hat. Der Widerruf muss keine Begründung enthalten und ist in Textform oder durch Rücksendung der Sache innerhalb von zwei Wochen gegenüber dem Unternehmer zu erklären; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung. 

(2) Die Frist beginnt mit dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem dem Verbraucher eine deutlich gestaltete Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht, die ihm entsprechend den Erfordernissen des eingesetzten Kommunikationsmittels seine Rechte deutlich macht, in Textform mitgeteilt worden ist, die auch Namen und Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist, und einen Hinweis auf den Fristbeginn und die Regelung des Absatzes 1 Satz 2 enthält. Wird die Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss mitgeteilt, beträgt die Frist abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 2 einen Monat. Ist der Vertrag schriftlich abzuschließen, so beginnt die Frist nicht zu laufen, bevor dem Verbraucher auch eine Vertragsurkunde, der schriftliche Antrag des Verbrauchers oder eine Abschrift der Vertragsurkunde oder des Antrags zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ist der Fristbeginn streitig, so trifft die Beweislast den Unternehmer. 


Und jetzt das beste!!!!
(3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate nach Vertragsschluss. Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger. Abweichend von Satz 1 erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist, bei Fernabsatzverträgen über Finanzdienstleistungen ferner nicht, wenn der Unternehmer seine Mitteilungspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 Nr. 1 nicht ordnungsgemäß erfüllt hat.

So, damit hätten wir alles, in meinem Fall per Linkklick, bei anderen einfach so, mal sehen was seine Rechtsabteilung damit macht...

Also zurückbuchen und ihm das fernabsatzgesetz zuschicken...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

//off topic ///
aka = Schwabe, ehemals aus Augsburg, heute München
Herr B = ???, ehemals aus Augsburg, heute München
Ist B denn Sachse? Wenn man ihn liest, hört man das ja nicht.
Ich kenne B nur aus Foren und dort habe ich mehr über ihn gelesen als von ihm - eben z.B. dass er und "der Grieche" getrennte Wege gehen. Schon länger als 1 Jahr. War neu für mich und ich bin froh, dass der dänisch-magische Herr W* (bzw. der Z***u) mir das mitgeteilt hat, sonst hätte ich mich in diesem Thread bis auf die Knochen blamiert 
vergesst das schnell, hat nichts mit der aktuellen Sache zu tun - ebensowenig wie der "Grieche", hoffe ich... ..für ihn...

/// zur Sache ///

Zur Sache ist das hier wichtiger:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149038#post149038

und auch das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149279#post149279

Was soll man denn groß weiter sagen?


----------



## grizu24 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

so das spiel geht weiter, habe 3 mails in 16 stunden bekommen...rekord!!! Überlegung: Schärfe der Mails erzeugt Reaktion...

Aber kapieren tun sie das nicht, auf meine Mail das ich Mitte mai gekündigt habe kam die antwort wenn ich ich schriftlichen Einspruch eingelegt hätte würde dieser brief auch vorliegen und sie würden um Geduld bitte...hallo?

Ich habe keinen Einspruch eingelegt, sondern gekündigt. Ich könnte den einspruch auch an die senden, sie würden es dann weiterleiten an den Händler, die Tatsache ist aber, das die abgebucht haben.

Auf Anforderung die Adresse des Händlers zu schicken kam natürlich nur wischiwaschi...

Ist schon jemand bei den Mahnungen weitergekommen?


----------



## Fraudanalyst (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				grizu24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Sie den Link in der Email von unserem Händler w*w.adultmoviebox.de aktiviert haben, kam die Mitgliedschaft zustande.





			
				grizu24 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Anforderung die Adresse des Händlers zu schicken kam natürlich nur wischiwaschi...



...das ist schon klar! Eine vorsichtige Anfrage beim Vanillachef ergab, dass diese ...box deren eigenes Projekt ist.


----------



## Cyrus (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, ich habe auch geguckt wie ein Besoffenes Pferd  als ich den Kontoauszug gesehen habe, 9,95 € für ??? Ich werde die Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen. Aber mich würde viel mehr interresieren woher Diese Vannila Verlag GmbH meine Kontodaten hat!!! und erstrecht eine Einzugsermächtigung. Ich Überlege eine Anzeige gegen Die Firma zu machen wegen Betrugs. Wenn jemand erfahrungen mit der Firma hat dann bin ich sehr Dankbar für Infos. Oder wäre eine Sammelklage besser? MfG Cyrus:-?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Cyrus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mich würde viel mehr interresieren woher Diese Vannila Verlag GmbH meine Kontodaten hat!!! und erstrecht eine Einzugsermächtigung.



Letzteres von dem, der sich dort angemeldet hat und der hatte auch die Kontodaten. Also Anzeige gegen die Firma (oder eher gegen deren Vertreter) kann man zwar in Betracht ziehen, ist aber womöglich nicht erfolgversprechend. MMn ein riesen Aufwand für die Ermittler, um nichts.


----------



## Cyrus (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ist ja richtig, aber hier mal die Abbuchung  so sieht der Auszug aus.

VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
[.......]
VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
ZEITRAUM 07.06.06-07.07.06
[......]
-9,95 €
Habe bei 1 und 1 nachgefragt und auch in der Chronik von Mozilla geschaut
ich war innerhalb der letzten 14 Tage Auf Keiner Seite wo ich mich anmelden musste das Letzte war meine Anmeldung bei razyboard.com meinem Clan Forum Sonst nix!!!

_Daten gelöscht und Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Fraudanalyst schrieb:
			
		

> Eine vorsichtige Anfrage beim Vanillachef ergab, dass diese ...box deren eigenes Projekt ist.


whois? Da hätte ich mir für vorsichtige Fragen anderes aufgehoben. zB eine Erklärung der Häufung von Leuten, die sagen, nichts mit Vanilla zu tun zu haben - und doch eine Abbuchung haben. Es gibt doch viele Projekte aus dem Geschäftsumfeld des Herrn B*, die so abrechnen - warum häufen sich hier die Beschwerden so auffällig?


----------



## Maik26 (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Einen schönen guten tag auch ich bin ein geschädigter und habe erstmal das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und warte jetzt mal ab was in der mahnung wenn ich sie erhalten sollte so alles drin steht


----------



## Schnippi (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Jungs,

ja auch ich bin ein Opfer hat schon 2 mal bei mir abgebucht
das lasse ich Montag zurück Buchen.

Pro7 Bizz hat so eben ein nettes Mail von mir bekommen
die Poizei Mülheim, und mein Anwalt auch

möge die macht mit uns sein

MFG
Schnippi


----------



## ChriLan82 (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo allerseits,
wie ich sehe, bin ich bei weitem nicht das einzige Opfer von dieser äußerst seriöser Firma.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wollte ich mich vor ca. einem halben Jahr mal für einen 3 Tage Testzugang angemelden. Allerdings sind die Zugangsdaten nie angekommen, worauf ich erstmal nichts mehr unternommen habe. Bis ich dann die Abbuchung (ca. 30 €)auf meinem Kontoauszug sah.
Im kleingedruckten stand dass sich bei Nichtkündigung der Vertrag um einen Monat verlängert . :wall: 
Nach einem anschließenden Emailgefecht, -da ich diesen Zugang nie nutzen konnte-, habe ich schließlich klein bei gegeben und gekündigt und mein Geld bei Vanilla gelassen weil ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann.
Diese Kündigung wurde auch akzeptiert und ich habe dann auch nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Heute habe ich in meine Kontoauszüge gecheckt und bereits 2 mal diese ominösen 9.95 € von Vanilla gesehen. Ich weiß 10000% ig, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet, keine DVD angefordert noch mir irgendwas dergleichen bestellt habe.
Ich werde diesen Lastschriften erstmal wiedersprechen und eine Mail schreiben.  
Wie geht das? 
Kann das an irgendwelchen Trojanern o.Ä. auf meinem Rechner liegen? Wenn ja, wie ist die Rechtslage ? Oder ist das Vanilla ? Ich schätze ein Stück von beidem, denn []

MfG Christoph

*[Virenscanner: Halbsatz entfernt]*


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				ChriLan82 schrieb:
			
		

> _Kann das an irgendwelchen Trojanern o.Ä. auf meinem Rechner liegen? Wenn ja, wie ist die Rechtslage ? Oder ist das Vanilla ? Ich schätze ein Stück von beidem.
> 
> MfG Christoph_



Komischer Trojaner wäre das. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Möglichkeit bei der Bank, dein Konto für die Abbuchungen durch bestimmte Firmen zu sperren. Mit anderen Worten, du kannst deier Bank verbieten, Abbuchungsaufträge für Vanilla auszuführen. Am Besten, du gehst mal zur Bank, schilderst denen deine Vermutung, was es mit dieser Firma auf sich hat, und läßt dich beraten, was man da tun könnte. 

Möglichkeiten gibt es da allemal. 

Viel Erfolg - und poste mal zurück, was die gesagt haben.


----------



## Hellraiser2607 (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo
habe am freitag auch so ne lastschrift über 9,95 bekommen.Eine rechnung habe ich nicht erhalten.Soll ich einfach ne rückbuchung machen?


----------



## preterax (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				King W. schrieb:
			
		

> Komischer Trojaner wäre das. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Möglichkeit bei der Bank, dein Konto für die Abbuchungen durch bestimmte Firmen zu sperren. Mit anderen Worten, du kannst deier Bank verbieten, Abbuchungsaufträge für Vanilla auszuführen. Am Besten, du gehst mal zur Bank, schilderst denen deine Vermutung, was es mit dieser Firma auf sich hat, und läßt dich beraten, was man da tun könnte.
> 
> Möglichkeiten gibt es da allemal.
> 
> Viel Erfolg - und poste mal zurück, was die gesagt haben.


Hallo Allerseits.

Weil es nun gerade darum ging bei der Bank die Abbuchung von Vanilla zu sperren,kann ich nur so viel dazu sagen daß ich genau das selbe von meiner Bank verlangt habe (Sparkasse) und die mir sagten das ginge nicht. Was ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehe und werde höchstwarscheinlich wenn ich nocheinmal solch eine Abbuchung bekomme vielleicht besser mal mit dem Bank-Chef sprechen.

Falls hier in diesem Forum irgendjemand die Abbuchungszugriffe von Vanilla aufs eigene Konto über die eigene Bank sperren lassen konte,dann sagt doch bitte mal bescheid. Wäre Interessant zu wissen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## DJBarracudaz (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hellraiser2607 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> habe am freitag auch so ne lastschrift über 9,95 bekommen.Eine rechnung habe ich nicht erhalten.Soll ich einfach ne rückbuchung machen?



_edit_, für weitere Infos einfach die vorhergehenden Antworten durchlesen...

_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte keine Rechtsberatung. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Bento (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				preterax schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es nun gerade darum ging bei der Bank die Abbuchung von Vanilla zu sperren,kann ich nur so viel dazu sagen daß ich genau das selbe von meiner Bank verlangt habe (Sparkasse) und die mir sagten das ginge nicht.
> 
> Falls hier in diesem Forum irgendjemand die Abbuchungszugriffe von Vanilla aufs eigene Konto über die eigene Bank sperren lassen konte,dann sagt doch bitte mal bescheid. Wäre Interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Ich versuchte die mal in einem anderen Fall. Beine Bank konnte das auch nicht im Vorfeld sperren. Über das warum wurde mir erklärt, das es im System nicht vorgesehen ist und die Mitarbeiter keine Möglichkeit haben, derartige Sperren einzutragen. Software halt . Aber dafür reichte dann immer ein Anruf und wenn der Betrag sich änderte. Denn einmal rückgeforderte Beträge der selben Firma mit der selben Höhe wurden nicht mehr angenommen. Nur durch beaufschlagte Mahngebühren veränderte Summen sind dann wieder belastet worden. Es kostete dem Abbucher einige Rüklastschriften, bis er endlich den Fehler in seinem System bemerkte, dass er die Bankdaten und Adressdaten falschen Verträgen zugeordnet hatte  Auf den Schriftlichen Antrag stand Herr Meier und im System hatte er den Antrag mir zugeordnet. Das bemerkte er aber erst, als ich auf Zusendung des Schriftlichen Antrags mit meiner Unterschrift bestand


----------



## replacer7 (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Soooo Leute!!!!

Ich melde mich wieder zurück.... Es gibt neuigkeiten von meinem Widerspruch auf die Mahnung. Hatte es per Einschreiben mit Rückschen abegschickt am 26.05.2006.
Heute am 12.06.2006 kam es zurück mit dem Vermerk "Nicht abgeholt/Annahme verweigert - Zurück an Absender)...

Ist das nicht Lustig...:wall: :wall: :wall:

Naja... Damit habe ich alles rechtliche getan und die können mir absolut gar nichts. 
Wenn´s aber nochmal vorkommen sollte das auch nur "1 cent" von meinem Kto abgebucht wird- werde ich eine Strafanzeige erstatten...
Ich bin ja gespannt wie es weitergeht............:sun:


----------



## Melchior (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich wollte nur mal bescheid geben das ich von denen NICHTS mehr gehört habe seiddem ich mir das Geld zurückgeholt und die Mahnung in die Ablage P gelegt habe.

Ach ja Zahlungstermin war der 30.05.06


----------



## olli_kiel (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

moin alle, habe heute eine lastschrift von den vanilla [...] entdeckt und sofort zurückgebucht. [...] so etwas!!!!!!!!

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hocksteiner (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, heute stellte ich fest, dass ein Betrag von EUR 9,95 von meiner Bankverbindung abgebucht wurde...

Nach kurzer Email an Vanilla dass ich mich nirgends angemeldet habe und Bekanntgabe der Rechnungs- sowie Kundennummer erhielt ich folgende Mails:

1.
Sehr geehrter Herr [...], 

So wie es aussieht haben Sie auf einen Newsletterlink geklickt und eine
vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft aktiviet, da wir eine Buchung im System haben,
die nur dann erscheint, wenn dieser Link angeklickt wurde. Diese Buchung
kann manuell nicht verändert werden.


Laut System haben Sie sich bereits vor einiger Zeit mal mit Ihren Adress-
sowie Kontodaten angemeldet. Nachdem Sie den Link in der Email von unserem
Händler w*w.adultmoviebox.de aktiviert haben, kam die Mitgliedschaft
zustande.

Wenn Sie den Service nicht mehr nutzen möchte, dann informieren Sie uns
kurz per Email und wir kündigen für Sie Ihre Mitgliedschaft.

Der offene Betrag steht jedoch noch aus.

------------------------------------------

2.
Hallo Herr [...],

Die Zusendung Ihrer Logindaten erfolgt vom System automatisch. Ebenfalls
haben wir im System eine Buchung über die Aktivierung der Mitgliedschaft,
die in einer Email von unserem Händler angeboten wurde.
Gern können Sie schriftlich Einspruch einlegen. Dann können wir nachprüfen,
von welchem Computer, welche Zeit usw. die Buchung aktieviert wurde.



Viele Grüsse 
[...]
Risk Management


Ich habe nur auf adult.... nichts bestellt etc. pp. und schon garnicht am Samstag 10.06.2006 als ich nicht mal im Internet war!

Habe sofort per Email gekündigt und warte nun auf die Bestätigung, falls überhaupt noch was kommt!

Meine Frage ist nun, hat einer Erfahrung mit der Rückholung des Geldes??? Es folgt eine Mahnung mit Drohung des Anwaltes... Aber was kommt dann? Hat einer Probleme mit dem Anwalt etc. bekommen? Hier sind vielleicht auch mal Erfahrung notwendig, wie die Zahlungsfrist im März oder April 2006 abgelaufen ist, da ein Schreiben per Anwalt etc. auch einige Zeit braucht!

MfG

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nicht Kündigen, erst mal hier lesen... dann merken das man einen nicht geschlossenen Vertrag nicht kündigen kann. Und dann entsprechend richtig reagieren indem man sich Notfalls fachliche Hilfe z.B bei einer Verbraucherberatung holt, wenn man mit dem lesen alleine nicht klarkommt.


----------



## hase (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hocksteiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, heute stellte ich fest, dass ein Betrag von EUR 9,95 von meiner Bankverbindung abgebucht wurde...
> 
> Nach kurzer Email an Vanilla dass ich mich nirgends angemeldet habe und Bekanntgabe der Rechnungs- sowie Kundennummer erhielt ich folgende Mails:
> 
> ...




Einfacvh dasgeld zurückbuchen lassen dann kmmnt ne mahnun g über 18,70 die ignorieren und es kommt nix mehr den die sinda uf die dummen aus... nicht auf die die einpruch einlegen..


----------



## SEP (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Liebe Lesenden (und Schreibenden) -

jetzt schreibt ihr nicht mehr "was soll ich tun?", sondern "Tut nix!".

Das ist natürlich nur euer Lebenserfahrungsrat, denke ich - oder will jemand die Haftung übernehmen, dass dies rechtlich die beste Vorgehensweise ist?

Natürlich nicht - also: Vorstehende Tipps ersetzen keine rechtliche Einzelfallprüfung und stellen auch nur einen auf heutiger Lebenserfahrungen basierenden Vorschlag dar. Keine Beratung. Keine garantierte Empfehlung.

Und vor dem Hintergrund dieses Postings hier (das meinige, gerade jetzt) für die Zukunft: *Ab sofort wird editiert, wenn jemand einfach schreibt "Nix tun, abwarten. Die tun nichts".* 

Denn ob Aussitzen wirklich die beste Vorgehensweise ist, weiß hier niemand.

"Gelbe Karte" 
_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SickSAM616 (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi hatte bevor ich das geld zurück gebucht hatte mal versucht via E-mail zu kündigen.

heute bekam ich folgende antwort





> Sehr geehrter Herr ----,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung.
> 
> ...



bin mal auf die mahnung gespannt mein anwalt freut sich auch schon hab mit ihm telefoniert :smile: 

bis den 

sammy


----------



## Hocksteiner (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				SickSAM616 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hatte bevor ich das geld zurück gebucht hatte mal versucht via E-mail zu kündigen.
> 
> heute bekam ich folgende antwort
> 
> ...




Hallo... mich würde mal interessieren von welcher Person (NAme) diese Kündigung bestätigt wurde!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hocksteiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo... mich würde mal interessieren von welcher Person (NAme) diese Kündigung bestätigt wurde!?


dies bitte nur per "PN"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php?do=newpm


----------



## SickSAM616 (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hocksteiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo... mich würde mal interessieren von welcher Person (NAme) diese Kündigung bestätigt wurde!?


Hast ne PN

mfg 

sammy


----------



## Hocksteiner (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo nochmal... 

1. Frage:   Ich habe DSL bei Arcor! Kann ich ohne weiteres dort die IP-Adressen rausbekommen die ich am 10.06.2006 von mir aus benutzt habe?

2. Frage:   Auf meiner Lastschrift stand Zeitraum 10.06.2006 - 10.07.2006 ! Sollte dann eine evtl. Anmeldung am 10.06.2006 erfolgt sein oder am schon früher?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort...


----------



## spiqz (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

habe ebenfalls diese abbuchung erhalten ohne was angemeldet zu haben, werde morgen sofort zur bank und es rückbuchen lassen, sowie versuchen das sperren zu lassen.

[........]



> Lastschrift (Einzug)
> 9,95EUR
> VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
> RE/******* KD/******
> ...


_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hocksteiner schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Frage:   Ich habe DSL bei Arcor! Kann ich ohne weiteres dort die IP-Adressen rausbekommen die ich am 10.06.2006 von mir aus benutzt habe?


Nein.



			
				Hocksteiner schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Frage: Auf meiner Lastschrift stand Zeitraum 10.06.2006 - 10.07.2006 ! Sollte dann eine evtl. Anmeldung am 10.06.2006 erfolgt sein oder am schon früher?


Anmeldung könnte am 10.06. gewesen sein, wenn aber eine Testphase (z. B. 3 Gratis-Tage) davor lag, verschibt sich das Anmeldedatum. Die genauen Daten sollte dir der Forderungssteller mitteilen können.


----------



## lotze (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

HI bei mir das selbe Spiel vom zeitraum eines Monats abgebucht!!! 

[.......] Wenn was kommt hallö Anwalt!

Cio

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## lotze (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hocksteiner schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi also!!! Wenn du nach 3 Tagen die Kündigung nicht über die Seite machst, dann ja!! Habe meine Kündigung aber schon nach 3 Tagen gemacht!! und mich schon seit nem jahr nicht auf einer seite blicken lassen!!


----------



## sunyo (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo habe diese sache auch bekommen, habe aber telef. jemand erreicht. man soltle dann telefonisch kündigen. angeblich kommt eine bestätigung das man gekündigt hat. werde aber trotzdem meine band veranlassen, diesen betrag zurückzunehmen.


----------



## dewitto36 (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: HILFE! Lastschrift aber wofür??*



			
				hilker schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis und alle anderen,
> 
> wie schon gesagt, schickt das Ding mit Widerspruch zurück, und logt euch bloß nicht mit den aufgeführten Daten (email und pw) auf der genannten homepage ein,denn dann habt Ihr den "Service" in anspruch genommen.




kann mir jemand weiter helfen habe auch probleme mit Vanilla Verlag , die haben 9,95€ abgebucht obwohl ich nichts bestellt habe und garnicht weiß was das sein soll.Bitte hat jemand die Adresse Fax Telefonnummer oder emailadresse des [.......]Vanilla Verlag ??


danke

_Bezeichnung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## dewitto36 (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				lotze schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wie soll ich denn über die seite kündigen wenn ich nicht weiß welche ?


----------



## dewitto36 (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

seht mal hier interressant oder:

*ww.j*ginfor*m.de/archive/index.php/t-31074.html

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sunyo (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo unter dem bankauszug steht die nr drin von vanilla verlag


----------



## sunyo (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

nr sollte Tel.: :089 / 255 537 - 220 sein von vanilla


----------



## Schnippi (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Moin moin

ich habe das was nettes bekommen nach 
dem ich 2 buchungen zurückgeholt habe.
nur wie ich auf die seite gekommen bin geschwiege mich da angemeldet
habe das weiss ich noch nicht genau

Hallo C.  xxxxxxxxxx

wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen christian*xxxxxxx.de gekündigt.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am ( 03.07.2006, 19:34 Uhr ) aus.
Bis zum Ende Ihrer Mitgliedschaft steht Ihnen der Memberbereich in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung.

Die Kündigung wurde von unserem System automatisch durchgeführt da die Lastschrift von Ihrer Bank aus folgendem Grund: "3" nicht ausgeführt wurde.Sie erhalten in den nächsten Tagen von uns eine Mahnung per Post. Um weitere Kosten (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid)  zu vermeiden empfehlen wir Ihnen diese umgehend zu begleichen.

Falls Sie mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an unseren Support.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß weiterhin bei [...]!

Ihr Support-Team von der
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH

-------------------------------------------------------
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Gotthelfstrasse 83
81677 München

Telefon: 089/92989974
Fax: 089/92989981

Internet: [...]
Email: [...]

Geschäftsführer: [...]
Amtsgericht München, HRB 141284
Ust.ID.-Nr.: DE 813399556
Steuer Nr.: 826/21665

_[Persönliche Daten und kommerzielle Links entfernt. (bh)]_
Das Studium der NUBs wird angeraten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## dewitto36 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

wie hast du gekündigt??


----------



## Schnippi (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

na gar nicht, ich weiss das ich mich da nie angemeldet habe 
sondern ein 2,50Euro Abo bei für ein tag oder so

afendis AG

Zamdorferstr. 100
81677 München
Deutschland


seid dem bucht halt der Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH 
bei mir 9,95 Euro ab 

das geld habe ich mir zurückgeholt
dazu hat man 6 Wochen nach abbuchung Zeit


----------



## dewitto36 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich hab mich ja auch nie da angemeldet ,aber was hast du gemacht seid bei dir 9,95€ abgebucht wird?


----------



## Schnippi (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich habe nur das Geld von meiner Bank zurück buchen lassen

mehr nicht

nun soll ich ja nen Mahnung bekommen
auf die ich gern warte


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Schnippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich weiss das ich mich da nie angemeldet habe
> sondern ein 2,50Euro Abo bei für ein tag oder so
> afendis AG [...] seid dem bucht halt der Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
> bei mir 9,95 Euro ab


??? siehe PN


----------



## patrick070279 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo habe heute auch eine Abbuchung von Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft entdeckt. Habe die Buchung sofort zurückgehen lassen. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie sowas passieren kann. 
Das einzige was sein kann ist, wir sind im Klinsch mit Flexfon, und da steht drin das sie daten an Dritte weitergeben können. Weil wir wurden auch schon von Ihr-Wuschurlaub.de telefonisch belästigt.
Ich wäre für eine Sammelklage!!!
Bitte um Antwort bin verzweifelt.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## GeeDogg (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Halli Hallo!

Mir wurden ebenfalls 9,95 von Vanilla Verlag GmbH abgebucht. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem schonmal mit probeking.de.

Ich bin froh das ich mit diesem Problem nicht der einzigste bin...


----------



## Bartho (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi
Ich habe in den letzten tagen ebenfalls eine Abbuchung dieser [.........] Firma erhalten. Ich war vor 2 Jahren einmal auf einer seite dieser Firma registriert, daher hatten Sie auch noch meine Kontodaten im System. Damals hatte ich mit dieser Firma jedoch kein Problem in dieser Art.

Dies ist jetzt, nach einem Versuch im letzten Jahr, das 2.te mal, das ich eine ungerechtfertigte Abbuchung dieser Firma erhalten und sofort zurückgebucht habe(mahnungen blieben aus..). 
Die Sache ist sofort zu meinem Anwalt gegangen, da ich der Firma breits nach dem ersten mal schriftlich eine förmliche Warnung habe zukommen lassen, das ich juristisch gg sie vorgehen würde, falls sich dieser vorfall wiederholen sollte. 

[.......]

Bei mir hat sich nämlich meine emailaddy geändert und ich will doch mal sehen, wie sie begründen, das an eine nicht mehr vorhandene addy meine "bestellten" zugangsdaten gesendet wurden.. 

Also lasst euch nicht verrückt machen und geht einfach mal den bürokratischen weg.

mfg
Bartho

_Ausdruck und Passage wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Traffix (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen

Bei der heutigen überprüfung meines Kontos ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch mir vom "Vanilla-Verlag" 9,95€  am 13.06.06 abgebucht wurden. Abrechnungszeitraum war wie scon oben beschrieben 09.06.2206-09.07.2006.
Abwesenheit am ersten abotag genau belegn durch Fahrkarten der dt. Bahn

Nachdem ich den oben genannten Verlag gegoogelt habe bin ich direkt hier auf das Forum gestossen. Natürlich werde auch ich das Geld von meiner Bank zurückholen lassen.

Aber.....
Vor ziehmlich genau einem Jahr hatte ich in geistiger umnachtung  ein probeabo von 3 Tagen bei "erotic2day.de" abgeschlossen und innerhalb der 3 Tage wieder gekündigt. Zu meinem Glück habe ich damals eine Kopie der Kündigungsbestätigung gemacht. Hab leider keinen scanner deswegen muss kann ich es nur abtippen:


Bestätigung der Kündigung bei www..erotic2day..de

Wir bedanken uns für die Mitgliedschaft und haben diese in unserem System beendet. Blablabla irgendwas von verbesserngen im Memberbereich...
Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am 17.06.2005 15.56Uhr aus. bis zum ende ihrer Mitgliedschaft stehen ihnen der Memberbereich in vollem umfang zur verfügung.

interressanterweise ist die url. von der ich einen ausdruck gemacht habe www..vanillacash.de/kündigung..php

Aber was bringt jetzt eine Anzeige?

Naja ein paar, hoffentlich interessant informationen.

MFG Tx


----------



## timmi280 (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute,

ihr habt mir ganz schön weitergeholfen. Auch ich habe einen Betrag von 9,95 abgebucht bekommen, ohne dass ich eine Rechnungsbestätigung durchs Internet bekommen habe. Eine solche Rechnung ist auf jedenfall Vorschrift. 
Das letzte Mal habe ich vor zwei Jahren eine Abbuchung gehabt für eine Internetseite. Diese Seite wird nun aber nicht mehr durch Vanilla betreut sondern durch X-check. Die Kündigung hab ich damals übers Internet gemacht mit www.v*nillacash.de. Die Seite gibt es jedoch gar nicht mehr. Telefonisch erreiche ich auch niemanden, weshalb ich den Verdacht habe dass die dort Probleme beim System haben oder es ist pure Absicht. Mal sehen was die zu meiner E-mail sagen. 
Ich plädiere allerdings aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden hier dafür dieses Problem public zu machen, BIZZ wäre auf jedenfall eine geeignete Sendung. Oder eine Sammelklage, denn alleine wird kaum jemand Erfolg haben, es sei denn er kann sich Topanwälte leisten. Solchen Firmen MUSS gedroht werden, solange sie noch erreichbar sind. Möglich dass die in einem Jahr gar nicht mehr in München sitzen. Werde ihnen auf jedenfall mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen. Auf einen Juristischen Krieg hab ich aber keine Lust, dass kann ich mir
finanziell nicht leisten.
Jetzt ist jeder von uns gefragt.
Im Übrigen: diese Firmen haben nicht dass Recht Geld abzubuchen weil man
Banner angeklickt hat, mann Angebote anderer Firmen einholt und Kontodaten dürfen definitv NICHT 2 Jahre lang gespeichert werden, ich glaube 3 Monate sind zulässig.
Manche eurer Schilderungen reichen gewaltig nach Betrug.
Werde auf jedenfall versuchen dass Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen, mal sehen was Vanilla dazu meint.
Vielleicht ordnen die aufgrund von Serverabstürzen Bankkontodaten falschen Personen zu, was natürlich nicht passieren darf.

Timmi


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				timmi280 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder eine Sammelklage,


zum 1461. mal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## darkwell (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, 

also ich hatte am 13.6.2006 eine Abbuchung von dieser Vanilla Verlags GmbH, Betrag wurde zurückgebucht von meiner Bank. So nun mein Problem ich habe denen defintiv keine Kontoeinzugsermächtigung erteilt und bin auch nie einen Vertrag eingegangen. Jetzt habe ich mich bei der Kripo München erkundigt was zu tun ist. Die meinten ich soll sofort Strafanzeige stellen zusammen mit der Abbuchung, gesagt getan. Strafanzeige läuft. Jetzt würde mich aber mal unabhängig davon interessieren ob das schon mal jemand von den betroffenen getan hat. ich mein Anwaltskosten hin oder her. Das sind Sammelklagen, selbst der Verbraucherschutz meinte gar nicht diskutieren, Strafanzeige fertig. Ich habe ja das problem, dass ich noch nicht mal auf ne email Adresse antworten kann weil ich gar keine habe. Genau so wie ne Anschrift, nicht einmal im Handelsregister sind die gemeldet.
Ich hoffe es melden sich Betroffene denn es geht mir jetzt auch primär darum wo die meine Kontodaten herhaben. Ich habe lediglich bei ebay meine Kontodaten hinterlegt, nun ist es aber so, dass die ebay server sicherer sind als die der Deutschen Bank. Da kann der fehler also nicht liegen.
Zudem ist ne Strafanzeige erstmal nicht mit Kosten verbunden, lediglich wenn man Privat klagen würde, den Prozess führt nämlich die Staatsanwaltschaft man selber ist nur Zeuge. Euer Geld habt ihr ja alle anscheinend zurückgebucht.

mfg darkwell


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				darkwell schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Sammelklagen,


Glaube nicht, dass eine VZ so einen Blödsinn verzapft 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
Das gibt es: 


> Sammelverfahren
> Ein solches Verfahren kennt das deutsche Recht. Es handelt sich, darum dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem zusammenlegt und unter einem Aktenzeichen führt. Es ist die Bündelung mehrerer notwendigen Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem.


 ansonsten gehört [ er hat Jehova gesagt ]  in das Reich der amerikanischen Fernsehserien


----------



## darkwell (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja eben nicht, weil es hierbei nicht um eine Zivilrechtliche Klage handelt, sondern um eine Strafanzeige, Prozess führend wäre dann der Staat(anwalt), das heisst man gibt die Sache zur Anzeige und die Staatsanwaltschaft prüft ob es zu einer Klage gegen Vanilla Verlag GmbH kommt. Was anders wäre es wenn ihr euer Geld einklagen wollt, weil ihr es nicht mehr zurückbuchen könnt, das wäre aber Zivilrecht und in der Tat langjährig und wegen 10 Euro nicht lohnenswert.

So wenn nun mehrere Strafanzeige stellen dann kommt die Staatsanwaltschaft eher unter zugzwang, im übriegn wer kein Bock hat zur polizei zu latschen kann den Vorgang auch online zur Anzeige bringen.

mfg


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				darkwell schrieb:
			
		

> So wenn nun mehrere Strafanzeige stellen dann kommt die Staatsanwaltschaft eher unter zugzwang....



Weil sich Staatsanwaltschaften (von denen es in D etliche geben soll) ja auch zwingen lassen ....:scherzkeks:

...und das Ding mit der Onlineanzeige kannste gleich knicken, da das die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit gleich ganz in den Keller jagt - wie willst du damit eigentlich die erforderlichen Belege übermitteln?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das Ding mit der Onlineanzeige kannste gleich knicken, da das die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit gleich ganz in den Keller jagt - wie willst du damit eigentlich die erforderlichen Belege übermitteln?


per mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft? (also mail an StA *und nicht online Anzeige erstatten bei der Polizei*)  

Zumindest scheitert so was nicht an der Art der Übertragung und auch die Verzögerung ist dann nicht immer dem Übertragungsweg zuzuschreiben (*bösestgenmünchenschau*)

e-mail-Adressen:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf

*P.S.: Dies beinhaltet in keinster Weise eine Bewertung zu Sinn oder Unsinn eines Schreibens an die StA - sondern gibt nur Tipps, wie man das machen könnte *


----------



## markinix (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi Allerseits!

Auch ich habe jetz eine schöne Rechnung über 9,95 € erhalten und 
werde diese natürlich umgehend zurückbuchen lassen!

Ich habe nirgendwo ein Abo abgeschlossen und irgendwo auf einer mir nicht
bekannten Seite meine Bankverbindung mitgeteilt!

[.......]

UND: Wir wollen hierbei mal nicht vergessen, wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. [.......]

Nun, es ist doch so, dass wenn ich ein Abo eingehe, dieses doch wissentlich tue. Zu diesem gehört dann, im Zuge der Modalitäten, natürlich die Angabe meiner Bankverbindung. Sollte ich, wie auch immer, auf ein fake-Abo reinfallen, so würden mir diese Gebühren doch über meinen Provider abgebucht werden.  Dies ist hier jedoch nicht der Fall.

Ich werde mich mal mit Sat 1 - hier Akte - in Verbindung setzen und noch Strafantrag stellen. 

WICHTIG ist: Irgendwo hat haben die Bankdaten her, die ich jedoch denen niemals mitgeteilt habe! Also Leute, wo ist der Schwachpunkt???

_Passagen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				darkwell schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eben nicht, weil es hierbei nicht um eine Zivilrechtliche Klage handelt, sondern um eine Strafanzeige, Prozess führend wäre dann der Staat(anwalt), das heisst man gibt die Sache zur Anzeige und die Staatsanwaltschaft prüft ob es zu einer Klage gegen Vanilla Verlag GmbH kommt. Was anders wäre es wenn ihr euer Geld einklagen wollt, weil ihr es nicht mehr zurückbuchen könnt, das wäre aber Zivilrecht und in der Tat langjährig und wegen 10 Euro nicht lohnenswert.
> 
> So wenn nun mehrere Strafanzeige stellen dann kommt die Staatsanwaltschaft eher unter zugzwang, im übriegn wer kein Bock hat zur polizei zu latschen kann den Vorgang auch online zur Anzeige bringen.
> 
> mfg


Würg bitte nicht so Gequirltes: kein Staatsanwalt führt einen Prozess, er klagt allenfalls an.
In dem  Zitat gehen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht so schrecklich durcheinander, dass es nicht mehr entwirrbar ist.
Vergesst den Beitrag. Er verwirrt nur und ist inhaltlich völlig daneben.


----------



## patrick070279 (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo 
ich habe herausgefunden, das diese Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mindestens 3 adressen besitzt, komplett unteschiedlich, zwar in München, aber nicht unterschiedliche Strassen und Hausnummern. Habe denen nicht nur ne Email sondern auch einen Brief per einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt und warte jetzt mal auf Antwort ab. Wenn das nix hilft, gehe ich auch eine Anzeige erstatten.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				patrick070279 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das nix hilft, gehe ich auch eine Anzeige erstatten.


Und, was soll die dann helfen? Es gibt derzeit nur eine einzige Anschrift der Firma und zwar die am Oskar-von-Miller-Ring. Natürlich kannst du auch die anderen verwenden, da dort Umleitungen installiert sind oder der Cheffe nimmt die Zusendungen an ihn nach Hause dann mit ins Büro.


----------



## darkwell (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich will hier in diesem Forum ja keinen persönlich angreifen, aber die letzten 2 Beiträge zeigen mal wieder warum es solche [........] so leicht haben. 

Zum ersten lassen sich natürlich Staatsanwaltschaften nicht unter Druck setzen, jedoch ist es nunmal so wenn mehrere Anzeigen auf ein und die selbe Firma auflaufen wird sich die Staatsanwaltschaft schneller um eine Anklage bemühen. Im übrigen ist das eine Aussage der Kripo München. 

Zum zweiten. Die online Anzeige ist identisch der Anzeige auf einem Polizei-abschnitt, der wird nämlich spätestens am nächsten Tag bearbeitet und geht dann zur zuständigen Behörde. Die notwendigen Daten, also zuerst einmal die Abbuchung kann man ja wohl in die mail mit reinkopieren, was meint ihr wie das bei einer Anzeige auf nem Abschnitt läuft. Man bekommt bei Abschluss auch ein Aktenzeichen/ Eingangsbestätigung.

Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass sich all die Betroffenen von solchen [.......] wie den letzten beiden nicht abschrecken lassen und wirklich Anzeige erstatten, auch wenn das Geld zurückgebucht wurde und sich die Firma nicht mehr meldet. Mich stören die 10 Euro auch nicht, auch weiß ich um die Rechtsgrundlage, aber mich nervt, das es überhaupt dazu gekommen ist.

mfg

_Unpassender Ausdruck entfernt und Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## darkwell (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

und im übrigen geht es mir hier nicht darum, wer nun genau Anklage erhebt. fakt ist aber, dass bis jetzt alle Polizeibehörden gesagt haben man soll sofort Anzeige erstatten. Es handelt sich um [...] und solche Firmen lassen sich von mails oder Einschreiben Einzelner nicht stören.

Unter folgendem link ein Beispiel um eine Strafanzeige zu stellen: 

https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/index.php

mfg

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				darkwell schrieb:
			
		

> und im übrigen geht es mir hier nicht darum, wer nun genau Anklage erhebt. fakt ist aber, dass bis jetzt alle Polizeibehörden gesagt haben man soll sofort Anzeige erstatten. Es handelt sich um [...] und solche Firmen lassen sich von mails oder Einschreiben Einzelner nicht stören.
> 
> Unter folgendem link ein Beispiel um eine Strafanzeige zu stellen:
> 
> ...


Onlineanzeige würde ich nicht machen. Siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=153265#post153265


----------



## crea (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

TV- Verbraucherschutzmagazin sucht Betroffene

Lieber Besucher,
wir sind eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus Hürth und produzieren seit 10 Jahren "Ein Fall für Escher" (MDR). Wir setzen nun ein ähnliches öffentlich-rechtliches Magazin für NRW fort. Haben Sie ihren Wohnsitz in NRW? Fühlen Sie sich ungerecht behandelt von Behörden, Firmen oder Krankenkassen? Nimmt Ihr Briefwechsel kein Ende und sind Sie auf der Suche nach einem starken Mitstreiter? Mithilfe kompetenter Fachanwälte bemühen wir uns, Streitfälle zum Vorteil der Betroffenen zu schlichten. Kontakt: [email protected] oder 02233 - 207 - 344
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Pascal Grötzsch


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Das obige Posting erfolgt mit Zustimmung der Betreiber 

tf


----------



## phantom3000 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt bin ich auch plötzlich Kunde von adultmoviebox.de :roll: 
Angeblich soll ich auf ´nen Link in einer Email geklickt haben und deshalb wurde eine Mitgliedschaft aktivert. Ich war vor ewigkeiten mal bei erotic2day angemeldet ( ca. 2 Jahre her ) und deshalb hätten Sie noch meine Daten. 
Also so kann das ja nicht angehen. Erstens habe ich niemals auf so einen Link geklickt. Und zweitens wüsste ich noch nichteinmal, dass ich eine solche Email bekommen habe. Außerdem kann es doch nicht angehen mit Uraltdaten über dubiose Wege  wieder eine Mitgliedschaft zu aktiveren.
Gibt es eigentlich was neues von anderen Geschädigten?

Gruß


----------



## patrick070279 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo, 
hatte gestern eine Kündigung meiner Mitgliedschaft bekommen (obwohl ich noch nie mitglied war!!! wohl gemerkt) und in den nächsten Tagen soll eine Mahnung kommen. So nun habe ich mich schon mit dem Gedanken gefasst die 9,95 zu überweisen, damit ich meine Ruhe habe, andererseits kann es doch nitt sein, das die damit durchkommen. Hat das jemand auch schonmal mitgemacht und wie habt ihr reagiert?
Gruß patrick


----------



## phantom3000 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

ja ich habe einspruch eingelegt. Erst mal per Email. Sie sollenb mir sagen welche Daten von mir in Ihrem System gespeichert sind. Zudem sollen Sie mir beweisen, wann ich angeblich auf diesen Link geklickt haben soll. Nachdem ich nicht gehört hatte, habe ich die Mail nochmals verschickt und bekam darauf die Antwort, die ich im obrigen Post geschrieben habe. Zudem wurde mir gesagt, ich solle schriftlich Einspruch erheben. Dies habe ich nun getan.
Ich habe auch erst mal kurz überlegt die 9,95 € zu zahlen, aber ich denke da nicht dran. Wenn das jeder machen würde. Ich bin jetzt mal auf die Raktion gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## patrick070279 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi, 
ja ich denke auch, ich zahle nicht und warte mal ab, ich sehe ja bestimmt auf der Mahnung wann ich mich angemeldet habe, dann kann ich es mit der Auflistung meines Providers vergleichen. Optimal wäre es ja, wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht nitt online war, dann habe ich was in der Hand gegen sie und werde Anzeige erstatten. Habe gerade mit einem der  Anwälten der ARAG gesprochen, hatte mir dazu geraten, er sagte mir wenn ich es belegen kann, werden wir sogar jede Kleinigkeit an Zusatzkosten einklagen (Einschreiben, etc.)
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Link (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo
Ja so einfach ist das heutzutage etwas vom Konto per Lastschrift abzubuchen. Dazu braucht man eigentlich nur den Namen und die Kontonummer. Auch diese zu beschaffen ist nicht sonderlich schwer
Wenn man überlegt, dass man bei jeder Ebay Aktion seine Kontodaten an unbekannte Personen weitergibt, darf es einen nicht wundern.
Bei mir wurden die 9.95€ abgebucht nachdem ich einem Scheinbieter meine Kontodaten zugemailt habe. Von ihm habe ich nie etwas gehört. Möglich wäre es zumindest, so an meine Kontodaten zu kommen.
Im Fall Vanilla Verlag Gmbh aber habe ich keine bedenken irgendwelche Shierigkeiten zu bekommen. Der einzigste der Schwierigkeiten bekommt ist ein gewisser S*[...]* S. welcher sich als Geschäftsführer bezeichnet und zum anderen auch Webmaster bei Adultmoviebox ist. Denn meine Anzeige wird nicht die einzigste sein, die in München einläuft. Ich hoffe das zumindest, dass ihr euch wegen diesen [....] nicht einschüchtern lasst. Weder durch Zahlungsaufforderungen Mahnungen oder anderen Drohungen.
Was da gemacht wurde ist *[...]*, dreist und höchst naiv.
Das Argument man habe auf einen Link gedrückt auf dem eure Daten noch gespeichert waren ist (und das auch noch für  mehrere Jahre) ist einfach großer Schwachsinn. So könnte sich ja jeder im Internet mit euren Daten 
bedienen. Und dann natürlich auch Jugendliche, die ja nich geschäftsfähig sind. Ein Passwort zum Zugang auf Adultmoviebox habe ich nie bekommen - obwohl ich ja jetzt Mitglied sein soll. Bei einer Nachfrage sagte mir eine nette Frau W*[...]* sie hätte es gerade getan. Auf meine Frage an welche email Adresse denn bitteschön gab sie mir eine alte email adresse an die schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr exestiert (mit der domain epost.de) Das ist schon sehr lustig. Auch kennen die bei Vanilla Verlag auch meine Adresse nicht. Denn dort wo ich wohnen soll, wohne ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr. Wie soll ich denn dann eine schriftliche Bestätigung meines Abonnement Vertrages erhalten. Denn diese schriftliche Bestätigung ist in Deutschland Gesetz.
Ich hoffe doch das alle Geschädigten das Geld zurückfordern und Anzeige erstatten. Da glaubt wohl jemand besonders schlau zu sein und will *[...]*.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Peterx1 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute :roll: 
habe auch eine Lastschrift erhalten,weiß zwar auch nicht wofür,lasse die zurückbuchen 9,95 von 3.6-3.7.06 habe von denen nichts erhalten,und nehme an da werde ich auch nicht bekommen.Das beste ist geht zur einer Rechtberatung bei Gericht kostet 20 Euro die helfen euch weiter.Laßt euch nicht einschüchtern.

Peterx1:scherzkeks:


----------



## DJGrimmi2006 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

halso mir wurden heute auch 9,95 € abgebucht.. schätze mal das sind die folgen aus irgendeinen testaccount auf einer girls-online seite... test account wurde aber schon nach 1 tag wieder gekündigt und ich habe antwort bekommen das die daten gelöscht wurden ect. ist aber alles schon monate her

ich habe mir heute die 9,95 € zurückgeholt und werde sonst nichts weiter machen.. werde wenn ne mahnung kommt schriftlich wiederspruch einlegen und das wars...

hat schon einer erfahrung gemacht was nach verweigerung der mahnung passiert... also ist irgendjemand wegen der sache schon tatsächlich beim inkasso gelandet oder rechtliche schritte wurden von der firma gegen euch eingeleitet?? 

sowas hat hier noch keiner geschrieben... weil ich will ungern zur bullerei um strafanzeige zu stellen noch will ich geld bezahlen.. und wenn mir jemand sagen kann das er aus eigenen erfahrungen weiss das trotz mehrfacher mahnung und androhung nichts schlimmes passiert, dann kann ich auch besser schlafen..

also ich warte auf eure antworten..


----------



## seawolf (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi lol habe es heute auch bekommen 21.06
      21.06.06
      LASTSCHRIFT -9,95 EUR 
      VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
ZEITRAUM 19.06.06-19.07.06
na ja wurde schon zu rück gebucht glaube [......]

_2 Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Leute diese Lastschrift für 9,95 € verzeichnen, ohne auf den Seiten gewesen sein zu wollen. Nach den ersten Meldungen (Anfang Mai) hatte ich mir das Projekt bereits näher betrachtet und versehentlich kommt da mMn niemand so einfach in die Kostenfalle. Also kommt in etlichen Fällen eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit in Betracht, dass ein fremder die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat - doch wer soll das sein? Vanilla wird sich gegen derartige Vorwürfen verwehren und unbekannte PP-Nutzer gibt es in dem Spiel ja auch noch.

Wenn man die Postings verfolgt, dann gibt oft es belastete Konten aber keine Rechnungen - das lässt den Schluss zu, dass lediglich richtige Bankdaten zu falschen Kundendaten verwendet worden sind. Nur selten sind alle Daten stimmig und es kommt eine Rechnung beim Inhaber des belasteten Kontos an.

Wenn die Forderung strittig ist, dann liegt es allein an der Vanilla Verlag GmbH, den Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. Ist schon einmal erlebt worden, dass die zumindest einen Versuch dazu unternommen hätten?


----------



## dobbi (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo
habe das gleich festgestellt wir ihr
nur was macht mann jetzt am besten.
habe erstmal das geld zurück gefordert und werde ein strafanzeige stellen
mailt mir doch vieleicht kann man gemeinsamm was unternehmen
*[...]*

mfg
ingo

*[E-Mailadresse gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Nach User-Registrierung hier können Persönliche Nachrichten (PN) ausgetauscht werden]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## soeren (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo alle miteinander,

als erstes vorweg - mich hat es heute auch erwischt.
Da ich mir nun diese Vielzahl der Geschädigten hier anschaue und bei vielen Ratlosigkeit und Angst feststgestellt habe, möchte ich versuchen, hiermit etwas dagegen beizutragen.

_[Spekulationen und unpassende Vergleiche oder Ratschläge entfernt. Vor dem Posten bitte erst die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_

PS:Seid Euch sicher, dass die Firma hier mitliest! Haltet also mit Euren Ängsten hinter dem Berg!!!


----------



## Oxandrolon (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi Leute, Vorab mir gehts genau so wie euch allen

habe gestern ne Buchung von meinem Konto festgestellt >> 9,95€ an einen mysteriösen  Vanilla Verlag für den Zeitraum vom 19.09.06 - 19.07.06 (Wer auch immer sich dahinter verbergen mag)

Leider konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden welche Dienstleistung ich in Anspruch genommen haben soll zumal ich vom 14.06 an im Krankenhaus war und erst gestern also am 21.06 wieder mal ins I-Net geschaut habe

kommt mir also alles ziemlich spanisch vor...

hab das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und warte jetzt was passiert.

Wäre vielleicht mal n Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale bzw. nen Staatsanwalt


Greetz


----------



## patrick070279 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi,
das kann ich mir denken, das die Firma mitliest.
Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert, *[...]*
Ausserdem habe ich ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein weggeschickt, das war am 16.06.06. Weder Rückschein noch Antwort, noch Mahnung angekommen.
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf, bin vorbereitet.
Übrigens wenn es sein muß, werde ich mir die Arbeit machen und auch das Geld in die Strafanzeige stecken, wenn es überhaupt soweit kommt. Aber wozu hat man Rechtschutz.
gruß

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Oxandrolon (22 Juni 2006)

*AW:Vanilla Verlag sucht Textlinks und Popup´s über andere Foren*

*Ich nachstehendem Forum fand ich zufällig folgendes:*

h**p://www.jaginforum.de/archive/index.php/t-31074.html

_[Vollzitat aus einem fremden Forum entfernt. (bh)]_

*Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen weiter*   :sun:


----------



## z-rick (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja somit gehöre ich nun auch zu den "glücklichen" die angeblich eine Dienstleistung der obigen Firma genutzt haben soll. Hab sofort die Lastschrift rückgängig gemacht und da mal angerufen, da ging auch prompt jemand ans Telefon. Die junge Dame wusste sogar aus welcher Stadt ich komme und sagte mir das ich mich über eine .hotmail Adresse aus angemeldet hätte. Das komische dabei ist, dass ich zwar eine solche Adresse besitze aber da NICHT meine richtigen Daten enthalten sind. Also weder Name noch Wohnadresse etc.


@Oxandrolon
wollte grade das selbe Posten


----------



## Oxandrolon (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

haben die dir irgendwas zum weiteren Ablauf der ganzen Geschichte erzählt?

_[Unpassende Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_

@z-rick


----------



## z-rick (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ja haben sie. Ich hab zu denen gesagt das ich das Geld zurückbuchen lassen hab. Die meinten. dann müsste ich das Schriftlich wiederrufen oder würde eine Mahnung bekommen. Ich lass das mal auf die Mahnung ankommen. Werd mich die Tage mal von meinem Anwalt beraten lassen wie ich weiter verfahren werde oder soll.


----------



## soeren (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

was soll ich denn widerrufen?!
Den einzigen Widerruf den man machen muss, ist der bei seiner Bank.
Eine Rechnung bzw. Dienstleistung die ich nicht erhalten habe, kann ich doch nicht wiederrufen.
Auf dem Kontoauszug steht lediglich eine Rechnungsnummer und eine Kundennummer. DAS IST KEINE RECHNUNG!!
Ich habe auf meine gestrige mail heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass meine Mitgliedschaft erloschen ist und keine weiteren Abbuchungen erfolgen.
Die haben mich wohl nicht verstanden:wall: .
Antwort von mir folgte dann sofort - der Wortlaut würde hier editiert werden.
Die Rücklastschrift ist auch heute erfolgt.

Eine Rechnung würde ich auch nur den jenigen stellen, die unsinnigerweise bezahlt haben.
Ich kann ja auch nur das versteuern, wass ich mir ehrlich erarbeitet habe.
Eine zu frühe Rechnungsstellung wäre einfach zu viel verlorene Zeit. 
Da kann ich ja besser noch ein paar Konten belasten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Leute diese Lastschrift für 9,95 € verzeichnen, ohne auf den Seiten gewesen sein zu wollen. (...)Also kommt in etlichen Fällen eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit in Betracht, dass ein fremder die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat - doch wer soll das sein? Vanilla wird sich gegen derartige Vorwürfen verwehren und unbekannte PP-Nutzer gibt es in dem Spiel ja auch noch.


 Warum "trifft" es so oft die Vanilla? Dazu würde ich den Herrn S*B* gerne mal befragen. Das kann doch nicht mehr Zufall sein...
Herr B*, will sie jemand ärgern?


----------



## vince (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Die Masche der Vanilla GmbH ist nicht nur naiv sondern in meinen Augen auch sehr dumm.

Das Internet ist schon lange kein Rechtsfreier Raum mehr und solche Abbuchungen sollten die Internetbenutzer eigentlich im Jahr 2006 (leider Gottes) auch nicht mehr Abschrecken.

Aber das sind die Probleme die die neue Technik und Transparenz des Internet mit sich zieht.

Ich selber habe auch eine ABbuchung in Höhe von 9,95€ bekommen.
Woher die meine Daten haben kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen.
Vor etwa 8 Monaten hatte ich eine ABbuchung in Höhe von 4,95€ dieser Firma. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lief alles mit rechten dingen zu.

Ich selber habe die Firma angeschrieben, das sie mir doch bitte eine Rechnung zustellen sollen. Da ich ansonsten den Betrag zurückbuchen werde.


Was mich aber wiederum bei der ganzen Sache stutzig macht, ist das die Internetseite der Spaßigen Firma nur aus 3 Seiten besteht.

Falls es jemanden Interessiert oder die Seite nicht kennen soll !

Woher auch ! Steht ja auf dem Kontoauszug auch nicht drauf 

h**ps://www.vanillapay.com/ ist die "Internationale Seite"
Wo man zwischen den Ländern
_Deutschland
Österreich
Schweiz_
wählen kann.
Man benötigt keinen Schulabschluss um zu merken das diese 3 Links alle auf einer Seite landen !

Richtig !
Dem Vertrauenserweckendem Impressum.
h**p://www.vanilla-verlag.de/impressum.php

Wobei man wiederum hier anmerken muss, das die Telefonnummer vom Kontoauszug nicht mit der Nummer auf dem Impressum übereinstimmt !

Telefonnummer vom Impressum
_TEL 089/92989974_

Telefonnummer vom Kontoauszug
_Tel.: :089 / 255 537 - 220_

Wem langweilig ist darf sich auch ncoh die 3. Seite unserer Firma des Vertrauens anschauen.
h**p://www.vanilla-verlag.de/

Bitte nicht wundern aber das einzige was man hier ("außer sich das schöne Design anzuschauen") machen kann, ist auf den Impressumlink zu klicken.


Und für Ihr weiteres vorgehen sollten sie nicht so viele abgeschlossene ABO´s auf ein und denselben Zeitraum legen.

Das könnte verdächtig wirken ! 


Ich möchte mich auch nicht weiter über diese Masche und die Firma lustig machen....


Aber eins habe ich noch für unseren Geschäftsführer Herrn S.B.

Sie haben einen Schreibfehler in Ihrem Metatag !
_<meta name="company" content="Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, München">_
Dort haben  sie ein "G" vergessen.


----------



## SEP (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				vince schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben einen Schreibfehler in Ihrem Metatag !
> _<meta name="company" content="Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH, München">_



Außerdem: Das "g" steht davor, ausgeschrieben: "-gesellschaft" - das passt schon so.


----------



## vince (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Dann tut es mir unendlich leid.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keine Abbuchung in Höhe von 9,95€ wegen übler Nachrede.


----------



## soeren (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

soebend ist meine mail, als ungelesen markiert, zurückgekommen.
Ich nehme stark an, dass man sich inzwischen um zusätzliche Mitarbeiter bemüht, um der Flut eingehender Post Herr zu werden.
So hat die Sache wohl doch noch ein gutes - Sie belebt vielleicht den Arbeitsmarkt.


----------



## unsympath (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

habe auch eine solche abbuchung auf meinem konto gehabt.hab mir das geld direkt wieder zurückbuchen lassen.
bin mal gespannt ob in nächster zeit was mit der post oder so von denen kommt.
bin absolut nicht gewillt das geld zu zahlen,leider hab ich noch keine rechtschutz...das wäre dochmal ein guter grund sich eine zuzulegen!

naja,bin dann mal sehr gespannt was jetzt noch so passiert.


----------



## z-rick (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Sooo dann meld ich mich nochmal zu Wort. Hab gerade mit dem Anwalt meines Vertrauens telefoniert. Der sagte mir ich soll erstmal gar nichts machen. Weder auf Mahnungen noch (falls das wirklich eintrifft) auf Inkasso reagieren soll. In dem Punkt klingt das auch sehr plausibel, denn ich kann mir weniger vorstellen das die besagte Firma gegen x hundert oder sogar tausend Leute Klagen wird und mein Geld hab ich ja wieder zurückbuchen lassen.
Das einzige was mich immer noch brennend interessiert ist, woher kommen die an meine Daten ran. Zumal die eine email Adresse von mir haben mit der ich NIE irgendwelche online Geld geschichten mache. Noch ist bei dieser Adresse mein richtiger Name angegeben..... naja mal kucken wie das ausgeht


----------



## Luppi (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo

Heute hat es mich auch erwischt. Hatte eine Unerklärliche Lastschrift von der Firma.

Lastschrift (Einzug) 
 VANILLA VERLAG GMBH 
[........]
 VANILLA VERLAG GMBH 
 ZEITRAUM 19.06.06-19.07.06 
 TEL 089/92989974 

Werde morgen das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Und auf die Mahnung warten.

Sollte man nun auf die Mahnung reagieren oder nicht ?

_Daten zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tom030 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
[.........]
VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
ZEITRAUM 19.06.06-19.07.06
TEL 089/92989974


dem schliesse ich mich an.. Geld zurückgebucht.. bleibe dran..:scherzkeks:

_Daten zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## SEP (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

... Ihr müsst jetzt nicht alle mitteilen, wie bei euch der Verwendungszweck der Abbuchung aussah...


----------



## Tom030 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

wer jobmäßig beim Vanilla-Verlag einsteigen möchte.... http://www.jobboerse.at/jobsuche_su...ry_show_frame_center&STELLENANZEIGE_NR=153493

vielleicht kann man dann dort auch telefonisch auf "HOT"-line erreichen:wall:


----------



## Oxandrolon (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

habe der Firma gestern eine "freundliche" Mail geschrieben in der ich klargestellt habe, dass ich nie Kunde bei ihnen war und auch keine Billigung für eine Rechnungslegung (die ja auch nicht erfolgt ist) besteht. Desweiteren habe ich darauf hingewiesen das das Geld von meiner Bank zurückgebucht wurde und das ich mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalte... Und siehe da ich bekam prompt ne Mail in der man mir Mitteilte das man zukünftig nicht mehr abbuchen würde und meine "Mitgliedschaft" erloschen sei.

1. Geld zurück holen
2. ne freundliche Mail schreiben am besten sachlich und mit verweis auf die entsprechenden Gesetzestexte (ich sag nur Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, Multimediagesetz usw.)
3. ggf noch ne Onlineanzeige bei eurer Zuständigen Polizei auflaufen lassen

und schon is der Drops gelutscht........


lasst euch nicht unterkriegen bei sowas muss man gegenhalten aber mit NACHDRUCK :sun:


----------



## Oxandrolon (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Zum Thema Mahnung... verschiedene Verbraucherschutzzentralen raten man soll nicht reagieren. Denn selbst ein Inkassonternehmen kann im endeffekt nicht mehr als Briefe schreiben. Der eigentliche Gang zum Gericht muss über den Gläubiger (also die Vanilla) laufen. Und da zuvor genannte sich mit ihrer Geschäftspraktik auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegt, wird es dazu nicht kommen....


----------



## dewitto36 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

der Hammer ist jawohl die neue Internetseite von denen und die Jobanzeige, tun auf seriös und sind die [edit]

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## DJBarracudaz (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mittlerweile gab es sogar Antwort auf meine Email vom 16.05. 
S.B. fragt mich nach meiner Kundennummer, um meinen Fall zuordnen zu können. Den absoluten Hohn, finde ich, dass er seinen Satz mit einem Smilie abrundet. :wall: 

Welcher seriöse Geschäftsinhaber veröffentlicht außerdem in seiner Signatur seine ICQ-Nr und seinen Skype-Benutzernamen?


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Oxandrolon schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Mahnung... verschiedene Verbraucherschutzzentralen raten man soll nicht reagieren. Denn selbst ein Inkassonternehmen kann im endeffekt nicht mehr als Briefe schreiben. Der eigentliche Gang zum Gericht muss über den Gläubiger (also die Vanilla) laufen. Und da zuvor genannte sich mit ihrer Geschäftspraktik auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegt, wird es dazu nicht kommen....


Es sei denn die Forderung wurde abgetreten.


----------



## Turrican76 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Super, jetzt bin ich auch dabei, habe folgende Mail erhalten:

Hallo X,

wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen (meine E-Mail Adresse)gekündigt.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am ( 19.07.2006, 19:52 Uhr ) aus.
Bis zum Ende Ihrer Mitgliedschaft steht Ihnen der Memberbereich in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung.

Die Kündigung wurde von unserem System automatisch durchgeführt da die Lastschrift von Ihrer Bank aus folgendem Grund: "1" nicht ausgeführt wurde.Sie erhalten in den nächsten Tagen von uns eine Mahnung per Post. Um weitere Kosten (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid)  zu vermeiden empfehlen wir Ihnen diese umgehend zu begleichen.

Falls Sie mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an unseren Support.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß weiterhin bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de!

Ihr Support-Team von der
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH

Die Seite w*w.adultmoviebox.de hab ich noch nie gehört. Gut ist auch, dass die Abbuchung ins Leere gelaufen ist, weil ich im September 05 bereits meine Bankverbindung geändert habe, alleine das zeigt doch schon, dass da was faul ist. Im Verlauf dieses Threads habe ich was von erotic2day gelesen, unter Umständen war ich da vor Jahren auch mal kurzfristig angemeldet und die haben daher meine Daten. Ich werde auch erstmal nicht reagieren. Wenn die meine Daten von damals haben, haben die noch nicht einmal meine aktuelle Adresse und die Mahnung, wenn sie denn eine schreiben würden, würde mich auch nie erreichen. :-p Die sollen erstmal machen, werde die jetzt auch nicht anschreiben, denn das bringt ja wohl nichts, wenn man die Beiträge hier so verfolgt, oder?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## inspecteur (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

GUTEN TAG

ich bin auch durch google auf diese seite gekommen.

mein fall ist der gleiche wie bei dem ersten poster oben.

VANILLA VERLAG GMBH  
RE/10575** KD/2381** 
VANILLA VERLAG GMBH  
ZEITRAUM 19.06.06-19.07.06  
TEL 089/92989974 

Betrag 9.95€

Habe durch einen anruf den betrag rückbuchen lassen.

Ich denke mal das von denen nichts mehr kommt, da ich mich auch zu keinen zeitraum bewusst bin irgend eine derartige sache abgeschlossen zu haben....


----------



## bashtovoy (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Der ist ja lustig!

Hobbys von S.B. : Porsche fahren und Golf spielen

Ich würde es mal anders herum versuchen- dann kneifts auch nicht in der Geldbörse.:-D


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Hobbys von S.B. : Porsche fahren und Golf spielen


Nur kein Neid, das machen andere hier auch.


----------



## vince (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Neues aus dem Hause Vanilla .

Folge 14685




> laut System, wurde Ihnen von unserem Händler eine Email mit dem Angebot über eine vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft zugeschickt.
> 
> Hallo Herr  *****,
> 
> ...



Den Service das sie für mich das ABO kündigen wollen finde ich auf jedenfall sehr nett :wall: 



> Hallo Frau ****,
> 
> 
> ich kann die ganze Sache nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...




Schade eigentlich .
Ich hatte mich doch so auf eine Antwort gefreut. :sun: 

Abgesehen davon das ich nie eine Mitgliedschaft sowie Zugsngsdaten noch eine Rechnung oder andere Daten oder Hinweise bekommen habe, ist es meines erachtens nicht rechtsgültig, das ein Kaufvertrag durch ein Linkklik zustande kommt !
Doch in der Hinsicht kenne ich mich leider zu wenig aus, aber das kann man ändern.


Ich habe die Rücklast eingeleitet und freue mich schon auf jeden weiteren Papierkirieg der jetzt auf mich zukommt.
Das ist doch mal eine gelungene Abwechslung :-D


----------



## bashtovoy (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> bashtovoy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, da hast Du natürlich recht.Ist ja bei mir auch nicht anders. 

Aber an seinen Hochschulen bin ich zugegebenermaßen nur vorbeigelaufen.Hat mir aber nicht geschadet.

In den nächsten Tagen habe ich sicherlich mal wieder in München zu tun.Vielleicht schaue ich mir dann den Laden mal aus der Nähe an. Das wird aber erst nach der WM sein.

Falls die Firma hier mitlesen sollte - Ihr habt also noch etwas Zeit!!

Ach so - ich bin auch geprellter - natürlich mit Rücklastschrift.
Da ich schon immer ein schlechtes Gefühl mit Lastschriften aus dem Internethandel hatte, habe ich für diesen Fall ein separates Konto eingerichtet.Dieses ist nun gesperrt.
Vanilla sei Dank.


----------



## Krangh (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi Leute.

Also mich hat es am 12.06 erwischt. Ich habe daraufhin bei der Nummer angerufen die auf dem Kontoauszug stand.
Nach 3maligem Durchklingeln ging auch jemand ran.

Die Dame konnte mich seltsamerweise zuordnen, obwohl ich Ihr NUR meinen Namen sagte. Telefonnummer kann Sie nicht kennen, da ich bei meiner Freundin war.
Ich sagte der Dame also dass ich diesen Betrag zurückbuche, und dass ich Anzeige erstatte wenn Sie mich mahnen.
Daraufhin bekam ich 2 Mails. Einmal mit meinen angeblichen Zugangsdaten und eine Kündigungsmail.
Woher wusste die Dame wer ich bin? Es gibt soviele in Deutschland mit meinem Nachnamen!

Ein paar Tage später kam eine Mail mit einer Art Mahnung. Den Text dieser Mail werdet Ihr ja schon kennen. Naja jedenfalls habe ich dann Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt, die mir gesagt haben ich soll denen noch ne Mail senden wo ich alles widerrufe und denen ne Frist setzen soll (7 Tage) in denen die mir mitteilen soll was meine Kundennummer ist etc..

Die Mail wurde auch beantwortet, und zwar so:


> Sehr geehrter Herr H.
> 
> Bitte schicken sie mir ihre Kundennummer, damit ich den Vorgang bearbeiten kann.
> 
> ...


Diese Mail wurde ja oben auch beschrieben. Sind das alles Vorlagen? Merkwürdig. [.......] Wozu brauchen die ne Kundennummer, wenn ich EINDEUTIG durch meinen Namen am Telefon identifiziert wurde? An einem Telefon was mir nicht gehört. Dann kann es nur der Name sein, der ausschlaggebend war.

Naja, nun warte ich was die Kripo sagt. Ich werde wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal dazu vernommen sagte man mir.

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden ausser mir der Strafantrag gestellt hat? Wenn ja könnte man ja per PN die Aktenzeichen austauschen und so eine Art Sammelklage machen!

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden mit meinem Erfolg gegen diese "Firma".

_Namen gekürzt. Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Lies´ doch mal die paar Seiten zuvor hier durch, dann wirst du schnell erkennen, dass ettliche wohl Anzeige erstattet haben dürften. Brauchbare Ergebnisse waren dabei bislang jedoch nicht zu erfahren.


----------



## bashtovoy (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Was ist denn der Sinn einer Anzeige? - Man strebt ein Strafverfahren an.

Und was weiss man über laufende Verfahren? Richtig! Keine weiteren Informationen.Und schon gar nicht in öffentlichen Foren, wenn man den Erfolg nicht gefährden will.

Da in diesem Forum ständig Gäste angemeldet sind, gehe ich davon aus, das einer davon die "Firma" ist, hoffentlich einer die Staatsanwaltschaft und es sich beim Rest um Betroffene handelt.

Diese sollten sich hier mindestens einfach nur kurz melden, damit man das Ausmaß einschätzen kann.


----------



## T-Bone (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi mir ging es genau so wie euch nur wurden mir gleich 34,95€ abgebucht weil ich zulange gewartet habe. dann war ich auf der bank um das geld zurück buchen zu lassen und eine woche später bekam ich post vom rechtsanwalt.
woraufhin ich dann selbst mit dem anwalt gedroht habe. darauf hin habe ich 2jahre nix mehr von ihnen gehört und vor 1woche ging es wieder los.
ich würde sagen das wir uns alle einmal zusammen tun und eine sammelklage gegen diese ich sag mal [ edit]  einreichen sollten.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction 
Sammelklagen gibt es nicht in Deutschland modinfo
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882_


----------



## bashtovoy (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				T-Bone schrieb:
			
		

> hi mir ging es genau so wie euch nur wurden mir gleich 34,95€ abgebucht weil ich zulange gewartet habe. dann war ich auf der bank um das geld zurück buchen zu lassen und eine woche später bekam ich post vom rechtsanwalt.
> woraufhin ich dann selbst mit dem anwalt gedroht habe. darauf hin habe ich 2jahre nix mehr von ihnen gehört und vor 1woche ging es wieder los.
> ich würde sagen das wir uns alle einmal zusammen tun und eine sammelklage gegen diese ich sag mal [ edit]  einreichen sollten.
> 
> ...



Womit hat es wieder angefangen?
Ist der alte Fall wieder aktuell, oder bist Du jetzt mit 9,95 EUR wieder neu im Rennen?


----------



## masterchief (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Forum,


Habe mich extra wegen diesem Thame angemeldet.
Wunderbares Forum, super!

Auch ich habe heute von meiner Hasubank einen Zahlungsbeleg über die 9,95€ bekommen.
Nur hat die Bank nicht bezahlt.
Werde mal abwarten, was passiert.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				masterchief schrieb:
			
		

> Nur hat die Bank nicht bezahlt.


Wegen fehlender Kontendeckung?



			
				T-Bone schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe ich 2jahre nix mehr von ihnen gehört und vor 1woche ging es wieder los.


Das ist dieses Phänomen, das es hier gilt, im Auge zu behalten. In Folge vorheriger Postings drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass ein Datenstamm aus alten Zeiten eine Rolle spielen könnte - wer auch immer den verwendet?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Der Datenstamm würde dann ja aus einer Zeit stammen, in der Herr S*B* noch näher an anderen Münchner Firmen "dran war". Aha, aha,... Wie haben sich "die" und "S*B*" eigentlich getrennt? Ist da jmd was bekannt? (bitte eher PN)


----------



## Lutz (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Allerseits,

ich muss mich nun auch leider zu den "Glücklichen" dieses "seriösen" Geschäftsgebarens zählen. 
Ich hatte auch vor ca. 2 Jahren mal aus juks :wall:  sonen "3 Tage Testaccound" bei erotikblabla gemacht, fristgerecht Gekündigt und Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Nun muste ich mit ebenfals diese,meiner Meinung nach illegale und unseriöse, Abbuchung auf meinem Kontoauszug feststellen (Zeitraum 10.06.06-10.07.06 9,95€).
Daher werde ich auch am Montag das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und Strafanzeige stellen,nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wo ich diese stelle auf dem lokalem Polizeirevier oder doch besser in München?
hat da Jemand einen rat für mich?

MFG Lutz


----------



## Insider (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Bei deinem örtlich zuständigen Revier, die fragen dann eh in München nach. Beachte aber dabei, dass eine Strafanzeige die zivile Angelegenheit eher nicht tangiert.


----------



## Lutz (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> Beachte aber dabei, dass eine Strafanzeige die zivile Angelegenheit eher nicht tangiert


 kannst du mir das bitte noch mal genauer erkären was du damit meinst, kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen:roll:


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...er meint damit, dass durch eine Strafanzeige die Forderungssache (also die Rechnung oder die Lastschrift) nicht beeinflusst wird. Darum muss sich der von der Rechnung bzw. die Abbuchung betroffene selbst kümmern - das ist eine zivile Angelegenheit zwischen den Parteien. Im Strafverfahren geht es um die Aufklärung einer strafbarenen Handlung und (falls dem so ist) der Bestrafung eines Täters. Die Behörden gehen dabei nicht zu dem Forderungssteller hin und sagen ihm, er soll seine Forderung für sich behalten, das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger.


----------



## masterchief (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> masterchief schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja :-D


----------



## omfg (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

w*w.techno-house-electro.de/thread.php?threadid=5267


----------



## omfg (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Die alles und entscheidende Frage auf die es bisher keinerlei Antwort gegeben hat:

Wie kommt der gute Herr an unsere persönliche Daten:

E-Mail
IP-Adresse/ Provider
Transaktionsdaten
EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG


----------



## masterchief (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

naja, ich werde nun mal abwarten ob denn eine Mahnung ins Haus flattert. :scherzkeks: 

Werde euch darüber berichten.


----------



## omfg (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Die Mahnung ist ja bei jedem gleich... das wird keine Überraschung bringen. Nur du wirst höchstens darüber überrascht sein, was sie alles für angebliche Daten von dir haben.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				omfg schrieb:
			
		

> E-Mail
> IP-Adresse/ Provider
> Transaktionsdaten
> EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG


Den letzten Punkt kannste wohl streichen. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, das bei auch nur einem der hier aufgeschlagenen Fälle, eine Einzugsermächtigung tatsächlich erteilt wurde. Es ist unüblich, das sich die Banken da einen unterschriebenen Wisch vorlegen lassen. Das Ganze geschieht eher auf "treu und glauben". Wenn aber ein großer Teil der Einzüge geknickt wird, dann kann es sein, das die Firma künftig vom Einzugsverfahren ausgeschlossen wird.

MfG
L.


----------



## omfg (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nur weil er im Auftrag einer sogenannten GmbH  handelt, gibt es ihm noch lange keinen Freifahrtsschein für Abbuchungen auf diversen Konten.

Da kann sich meine Bank aber auch noch was dementsprechendes anhören.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				omfg schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann sich meine Bank aber auch noch was dementsprechendes anhören.



Was kann deine Bank dazu? Die kriegt nur den Datensatz von der Bank, bei der Vanilla das Konto führt. Deine Bank hat exakt garkeine Möglichkeit, zwischen seriösen und unseriösen Abbuchungen zu unterscheiden. Du könntest höchstens mal versuchen, der Bank die bei dir abbuchen will den Marsch zu blasen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				omfg schrieb:
			
		

> Die alles und entscheidende Frage auf die es bisher keinerlei Antwort gegeben hat:
> 
> Wie kommt der gute Herr an unsere persönliche Daten:
> 
> ...


Einige Antworten gibt es hier schon. Allerdings bewegen die sich eher im Reich der Spekulation. Ich kann dir aber verraten, wie es die Vanilla erklären würde: 





> ...ein Nutzer hat das Portal adultmoviebox.de besucht und dort unter Eingabe der persönlichen Daten des Lastschrift-/Rechnungsempfängers das Angebot bestellt.


Die Frage ist und bleibt für die Vanilla, wer der Nutzer tatsächlich war, mit dem sie einen vermeintlichen Vertrag hat. In ettlichen Fällen hier ist der Vertragsnehmer offensichtlich nicht der Lastschrift-/Rechnungsempfänger sondern anscheinend ein unbekannter, der die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hatte. Ob der Unbekannte z. B. die Vanilla selbst ist, ein PP-Nutzer (also Partner, die s. g. Leads für jeden Kunden von der Vanilla erhalten) oder gar böse Konkurrenz im Spiel ist, sollten die Ordnungshüter in München herausfinden, wobei die Vanilla zum derzeitigen Stand der Informationen hier mMn als geschädigter Zeuge zu bewerten wäre. Ziviel wird man hier keine Klärung herbei führen können, so dass der einzige Weg zu den wahren Hintergründen tatsächlich die Strafverfolgung ist.


> Die Frage ist und bleibt für die Vanilla, wer der Nutzer tatsächlich war, mit dem sie einen vermeintlichen Vertrag hat.


Und gemäß den hier einschlägigen Gesetzen ist es die Aufgabe der Vanilla den Vertragsschluss zu beweisen - nicht die des Lastschrift-/Rechnungsempfängers.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> Ob der Unbekannte z. B. die Vanilla selbst ist, ein PP-Nutzer (also Partner, die s. g. Leads für jeden Kunden von der Vanilla erhalten) oder gar böse Konkurrenz im Spiel ist, sollten die Ordnungshüter in München herausfinden


 Rot ist mein Favorit... schon länger... 

Was anderes:
Was wurde eigentlich aus der Gruppe der "Prätorianer"? Die meldeten sich doch vor zwei Jahren und berichteten von ihren Aktionen gegen Versandhäuser, Ebay und Stromkonzerne. Zu meinem Erstaunen war die Liste der Firmen um zwei Anbieter von P0rno ergänzt...


> Unsere Gruppe , die wir Prätorianer genannt haben,  hat sich immer wieder in große firmen wie , Afen***, Eb**, Vis** x, Neck*,  Ot*, Qu* und Kars* eingeschlichen um nur einige zu nennen (...)
> Wir haben viel mehr versucht, den gesamten online Usern einmal  zu zeigen , wie unsicher das Geschäft im netz für Firmen und Kunden ist.


War das ein Fake oder echt? (Man hat nie mehr davon gehört)


----------



## Oxandrolon (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> Daher werde ich auch am Montag das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und Strafanzeige stellen,nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wo ich diese stelle auf dem lokalem Polizeirevier oder doch besser in München?
> hat da Jemand einen rat für mich?
> ...




Um dir den weg zur Pol zu sparen such mal bei google nach der so genannten Onlinewache deines Bundeslandes... da kannste dann die Strafanzeige ganz bequem von zu Hause aus erledigen.


MfG


----------



## masterchief (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So, nun habe ich auch die Mahnung per Email bekommen.
Mit drohung von Anwalt und pi pa po....

Aber keine Angaben zu IP Provieder oder sonst etwas.
Nur da sie mir die Mitgliedschaft kündigen, da ich nicht bezahlt habe...

Was nun?


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				masterchief schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Angaben zu IP....


Dann frage doch mal nach (Zeitangabe nicht vergessen) und vergleiche die Recherche > HIER < mal mit deinem Provider. Wir können das Thema hier gern gemeinsam durchkaspern.


----------



## SickSAM616 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi leute

ich habe bis heute noch keine Manung bekommen die mir ja angdroht wurde am 13.6.2006

ich mich jetzt auch mal beim Ct magazin gemeldet konkreter bei Vorsicht kunde und die waren auch intersiert dran vieleicht sollte ihr das auch machen so das dahinter mehr steht als nur 1 User und wer weis ein verlag der nachfrag  bekommt vieleicht mehr heraus.

mfg

sammy


----------



## wednet65 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo alle zusammen bin jetz mal die ganzen seiten überflogen habe heute nachdem ich das <abgebuchte geld wieder zurückgeholt hatte> auch eine mahnung bekommen...<<<


> Hallo name,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen mail-addy gekündigt.
> 
> ...





>>>>>>>>>>>ich überlege jetz was ich mache abwarten oder gleich erstmal ne antwort an den [edit]  schicken??? :wall: :wall:

_persönliche Daten, aktive Links und ein Wort gelöscht, siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction _


----------



## stephan.richter (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Lutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> ich muss mich nun auch leider zu den "Glücklichen" dieses "seriösen" Geschäftsgebarens zählen.
> Ich hatte auch vor ca. 2 Jahren mal aus juks :wall:  sonen "3 Tage Testaccound" bei erotikblabla gemacht, fristgerecht Gekündigt und Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Nun muste ich mit ebenfals diese,meiner Meinung nach illegale und unseriöse, Abbuchung auf meinem Kontoauszug feststellen (Zeitraum 10.06.06-10.07.06 9,95€).
> ...



Hallo Leute,

auch mir geht es so wie Lutz.

Ich habe Mitte des Jahres 2005 mal aus Fun mit einem Kumpel so ein Testaccount gehabt, den ich natürlich gekündigt habe und dafür sogar noch die Bestätigung habe.

Am XX.06.2006 hat der Vanilla Verlag auf einmal 9,95 EUR abgebucht. Ich war natürlich sehr verwundert. Also habe ich dort angerufen. Ich habe wirklich (ungelogen) ca. drei Stunden auf Wahhlwiederholung gedrück (Telefonnummer auf Abbuchung). Keine Chance. Dann habe ich die Telefonnummer gewählt, die auf der Seite von w*wvanilla-verlag.de steht auch mehrere Stunden gewählt und dann hat ich endlich eine Dame dran.

Sie sagte mir, dass mein Account am 19.06.2006 um 19:56 aktiviert wurde. Das Kuriose daran ist, dass ich an diesem Tag Geburtstag hatte und zu dieser Zeit gar nicht zu Hause war, da ich mit acht Freunden meinen Geburtstag in einer Gaststätte gefeiert habe.

Habe gleich daraufhin einen Brief (Einschreiben mit Rückantwort) fertig gemacht, indem ich den Sachverhalt geschildert habe und dass ich Anzeige wegen Verdacht des Betruges erstatten werde, sobald Sie noch einmal Geld von meinem Konto abbuchen, sofern ich Ihnen nicht schriftlich die Genehmigung erteilt habe. Des Weiteren habe ich den vanilla Verlag aufgefordert sämtliche Daten zu meiner Person aus ihrem system zu löschen.

Auch, dass ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz gewendet habe, teilte ich mit. Dem ist auch wirklich so.

heute bekam ich folgende Mail:

Hallo Stephan Richter,

wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen [email protected] gekündigt.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am ( 19.07.2006, 19:56 Uhr ) aus.
Bis zum Ende Ihrer Mitgliedschaft steht Ihnen der Memberbereich in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung.

Die Kündigung wurde von unserem System automatisch durchgeführt da die Lastschrift von Ihrer Bank aus folgendem Grund: "Widerspruch" nicht ausgeführt wurde.Sie erhalten in den nächsten Tagen von uns eine Mahnung per Post. Um weitere Kosten (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid)  zu vermeiden empfehlen wir Ihnen diese umgehend zu begleichen.

Falls Sie mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an unseren Support.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß weiterhin bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de

Ihr Support-Team von der
Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH

---

Ich kann hundertprozentig sagen, dass ich dieses Account nicht an diesem Tag eröffnet habe und schon gar nciht zu dieser Zeit. [.......]
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Mahnung oder (wenn überhaupt) eine schriftliche Stellungnahme zu meinem Brief und dann werde Anzeige erstatten.

Grüße
Stephan

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## masterchief (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frage doch mal nach (Zeitangabe nicht vergessen) und vergleiche die Recherche > HIER < mal mit deinem Provider. Wir können das Thema hier gern gemeinsam durchkaspern.


da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar dafür!


----------



## stephan.richter (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				SickSAM616 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> 
> ich habe bis heute noch keine Manung bekommen die mir ja angdroht wurde am 13.6.2006
> 
> ...



Hallo Sammy,

wo hast du dich hin gewendet?

Danke und Grüße
Stephan


----------



## SickSAM616 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hast ne PN


----------



## masterchief (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Die hätten wir evtl. alle gern! :-D :-D


----------



## SickSAM616 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

sorry leute aber die regeln sagen nein





> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
> 
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung vorher mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.



auser ein mod erlaubt es dan poste ich sie aber gebt mal in googel Ct magazin ein dan findet ihr was oder unter Vorsicht Kunde.

mfg

sammy


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*Lösungsversuch i. S. Vanilla-Lastschrift, masterchief*



			
				masterchief schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.K., dann schreibst du eine E-Mail an die Vanilla und bittest um Übermittlung der vollständigen Verbindungs- und Bestandsdaten, die zu der Anmeldung geführt hatten. Frage gleichzeitig, ob eine Verifizierung des Dienstes über eine E-Mail-Adresse erfolgt ist und welche ggf. dafür vom Nutzer angegeben wurde.
Sollte man aus "Datenschutzgründen" nicht oder nicht hinreichend antworten, dann kann man da nichts machen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf verweisen, dass als vermeintlicher Kunde ein Rechtsanspruch auf die Auskunft der Daten besteht.


_Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung. Der Versuch hier dient lediglich der Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes und nicht der Abwendung einer Forderung._


----------



## Krangh (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich hab ja wie schonmal erwähnt Strafantrag gestellt gegen die. Das lustige ist, dass die auf meine Mail mir eine EXAKTE Auskunft über meinen angeblichen Vertrag nur gesagt haben, dass ich einen Link HÄTTE anklicken können. Und da eine Buchung im System ist, habe ich den Link angeklickt.
Anscheinend haben die überhaupt keine Daten um zu beweisen dass eine Buchung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ Krangh, was schreibst du hier? Ich zumindest kann dir nicht so recht folgen. Was für einen Link meinst du? Kann es sein, dass die Dame mit der du telefoniert hattest, meinte, dass der Nutzer (also nicht unbedingt du) einem Link zu dem Projekt gefolgt ist und dann deine Daten dort eingegeben hatte? 

Natürlich gibt es Daten für die Anmeldung und selbstverständlich auch für die Buchung von einem Konto in München, sonst hättest du ja jetzt das Problem nicht. Ob diese allerding beweisfähig sind und einen Vertrag mit dir persönlich untermauern können, ist zweifelhaft - wie bei nahezu allen anderen Nutzern auch.


----------



## Krangh (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Krangh, was schreibst du hier? Ich zumindest kann dir nicht so recht folgen. Was für einen Link meinst du? Kann es sein, dass die Dame mit der du telefoniert hattest, meinte, dass der Nutzer (also nicht unbedingt du) einem Link zu dem Projekt gefolgt ist und dann deine Daten dort eingegeben hatte?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Daten für die Anmeldung und selbstverständlich auch für die Buchung von einem Konto in München, sonst hättest du ja jetzt das Problem nicht. Ob diese allerding beweisfähig sind und einen Vertrag mit dir persönlich untermauern können, ist zweifelhaft - wie bei nahezu allen anderen Nutzern auch.


Ich meine diese Mail hier:
Ihrer Bitte um Aufklärung der aktuellen Buchung kommen wir wie folgt
nach:

Laut System, wurde Ihnen von unserem Händler eine Email mit dem Angebot über eine vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft zugeschickt. Die Daten wurden bereits von Ihnen bei einer anderen Mitgliedschaft eingetragen, Ihre Postadresse und Ihre Kontodaten waren daher seitdem gespeichert. 

In der Email unseres Händlers adultmoviebox.de wurde die Mitgliedschaft angeboten und hätte durch einen Link aktiviert werden können. Da wir eine Buchung im System haben, wurde dieser Link auch aktiviert. 

Der Betrag beträgt 9,95 EUR pro Monat. Den aktuellen Buchungszeitraum finden Sie auf Ihrem Kontoauszug.


Ich finde einige Sätze darin äußerst zweifelhaft. Gar nicht zu sprechen von dem "Sie hätten den Link anklicken können". Ich hätte mir auch ein Auto kaufen können. Aber habe ich das?

Vanilla muss es mir beweisen, das ich das war.

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Krangh (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Lustig auch diese Mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> wie gesagt, schreiben wir "hätte aktiviert werden können", da nur eine Überprüfung der IP-Adresse etc. 100%ig Aufschluss gibt, ob Sie den Link aktiviert haben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon 2mal geschrieben dass Strafanzeige vorliegt. Lustig auch, dass mir nun die angebliche Managerin schreibt.
Naja, bin mal gespannt wie die Polizei weiterverfährt.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon 2mal geschrieben dass Strafanzeige vorliegt.


Das ist eben das nächste Problem, dass eine Strafanzeige die ziviele Forderung nicht beeinflusst. Oder gehst du davon aus, dass die Vanilla Respekt zeugt, nur weil mit den Behörden gedroht wird?

Auf Anfrage bei der Vanilla teilt diese wahrscheinlich den Behörden die IP-Daten mit und erklärt, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Wenn die Daten nun nicht stimmig sind, liegt es an den Behörden, den Sachverhalt aufzuklären - wenn sie dazu in der Lage sind.


----------



## samba02 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Auch bei mir wurden ungerechtfertigt 9,95 abgebucht. Geld hab ich selbstverständlich sofort zurück gebucht. Die Mahnung wurde mir auch schon angedroht.

Auf meine Nachfrage wegen Datum, Zeit, Provider und IP-Adresse der angeblichen Aktivierung der Mitgliedschaft bekam ich folgende Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> bitte reichen Sie Ihren Einspruch schriftlich per Fax oder Post ein, in dem Sie eidesstattlich versichern, die Mitgliedschaft und somit den Link nicht aktiviert zu haben.
> 
> Unser Händler überprüft dann, wann und wo, welche IP Adresse benutzt wurde.



Gibt es bestimmt Formulierungen für solche Erklärungen? Hat so eine Erklärung irgendwelche (rechtlichen) Konsequenzen? Sollte ich die Erklärung abgeben um an die Daten zu kommen?

Die Daten würden mich ja schon interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				samba02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Daten würden mich ja schon interessieren.


Anscheinend bekommst du die aber nicht, die wollen lediglich von dir, dass du dich als Nichtkunde bekennst - Auswirkungen haben solche Erklärungen für dich nicht, selbst wenn sie nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechen sollten.



			
				samba02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Unser Händler überprüft dann, wann und wo, welche IP Adresse benutzt wurde.


Das kann er schon machen, doch hinter der IP verbirgt sich lediglich ein Provider (Internetdiensteanbieter) aber nicht dessen Kunden - wer der Kunde ist, wird der "Händler" über die IP-Adresse nie erfahren.

Apropos "*Händler*" - warum bezeichnet sich die Vanilla Verlag GmbH eigentlich als ihr eigener Kunde? Die Adultmoviebox ist (nach Angabe des GF) ein Projekt der Vanilla selbst. Sollte das tatsächlich nicht deren Projekt sein, dann würde die Vanilla Verlags GmbH ein unerlaubtes Inkasso nach dem RberG durchführen, da sie die dafür erforderliche Erlaubnis mWn nicht hat. 





> (1) Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung _und der Einziehung fremder_ oder zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen, darf geschäftsmäßig - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist


----------



## samba02 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ok...danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## soeren (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe heute auch die Androhung Anwalt, etc. erhalten und daraufhin Anzeige erstattet.

Geht online ganz prima.

Nochmals an alle die es erwischt hat - nicht nur hier lesen und Infos sammeln - anmelden und sich zu Wort melden!!!


----------



## bashtovoy (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

c`t ist ein guter Tip.Habe gerade eine mail hingeschickt.Vorsicht Kunde ist genau das Richtige für so etwas.

ctmagazin [at] hr-online.de 

Da seid Ihr sofort bei der richtigen Adresse.

Ross und Reiter sollten schon genannt werden.


----------



## Muhadiep (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Auch mich hat es Erwischt.

Kontoauszug kontrolliert und aus allen Wolken gefallen.

Zur Bank spaziert und Geld zurück buchen lassen.

Heute die Email vom Vanilla Verlag bekommen. --> Zahlen oder Mahnung kommt.

Das komische ist nur die haben meinen Nachnamen falsch geschrieben.

Das könnte nun Zufall sein.

Allerdings gebe ich auf einigen Seiten die die Daten angeblich nicht weiterverwenden nicht die korrekten Daten an.

- Im Namen nen Buchstabendreher etc.

[...]

Warte jetzt auf den Brief und werde dann zum Anwalt marschieren. Wozu ist man sonst Rechtschutzversichert?

Es muss ja eine hohe Dunkelziffer von Personen geben, die nicht dagegen angehen, bzw. denen die Abbuchung nicht auffällt, sonst fürde der Vanillaverlag das ja wohl nicht machen.

_[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## masterchief (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

habe ehute mal denen geschrieben. Und ich wollte nicht meine Ip oder sonst was wissen, ich habe nur mit Anwalt und Polizei gedroht, und das sie doch bitte alle Daten zu meiner Person löschen sollen,da ich ncihts mit ihnen zu tun habe.

Daraufhin kommt folgende Mail:


Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Sie die Mitgliedschaft bei unserem
Händler adultmoviebox.de nicht aktiviert haben, können Sie gern
schriftlich per Post oder Fax Einspruch einlegen. Unsere Händler überprüft
dann, von welcher IP Adresse die Aktivierung vorgenommen wurde.

Gern können Sie auch Ihren Anwalt bzw. die Polizei verständigen.
Wir klären gern mit der entsprechenden Person den Vorgang.




Viele Grüsse

xxx xxx
Managerin
Customer Care Center




Denen it das doch wirklich egal, oder wie soll ihc das sehen.
Warte mal ab, ob etwas per Post kommt.

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## wednet65 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

doch diese adultmovie...blablabla ist schon von vanilla verlags GmbH.!!


----------



## vince (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Anscheind wird die Firma momentan von eMails überflutet.
Sonst würden sie nicht das standard schreiben austeilen, das alles schriftlich eingereicht werden soll.

*Aber nocheinmal zu den IP Adressen zu kommen.*
Wenn sie mir jetzt irgendeine IP Adresse vorlegen sollten kann man wie ich mitbekommen habe den Provider bestimmen.
Davon haben sie und ich aber auch nichts, da ich nun mal bei meinem Provider nicht der einzige Kunde bin.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei seinem Provider nachzufragen ob ich an diesem Tag um diese Uhrzeit die IP Adresse besaß´?
Ich kann es leider nicht selber ausprobieren (ansonsten hätte ich es getan) da weder Mahnung noch andere Daten preisgegeben wurden.
Vielleicht hat jmd. Erfahrung ob ein Provider diese Daten überhaupt speichert bzw. wie lange archiviert und ggf. freigibt ?!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				vince schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat jmd. Erfahrung ob ein Provider diese Daten überhaupt speichert bzw. wie lange archiviert und ggf. freigibt ?!


Die Speicherung von IP-Daten kann u.U sogar rechtswidrig sein. 
http://www.jurablogs.com/meldungen/2005/12/20/45501/


> JurPC: AG Darmstadt, Urteil v. 30.06.2005 (Az.: 300 C 397/04)
> “Die Speicherung dynamischer IP-Adressen ist unzulässig, soweit sie nicht mehr für die Ermittlung der Abrechnungsdaten erforderlich ist.
> Dagegen ist die Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten wie Beginn und Ende sowie des Volumens der übertragenen Daten bis zum Ablauf der Einwendungsfrist gegen die Abrechnung zulässig.”


Abrechnungsdaten beziehen  sich auf den Provider, nicht irgendwelche externen angeblichen Anspruchsteller.

cp


----------



## bashtovoy (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				masterchief schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe ehute mal denen geschrieben. Und ich wollte nicht meine Ip oder sonst was wissen, ich habe nur mit Anwalt und Polizei gedroht, und das sie doch bitte alle Daten zu meiner Person löschen sollen,da ich ncihts mit ihnen zu tun habe.
> 
> ...



Dieser Beitrag lässt schon fast den Schluss zu, dass die einlenken wollen.
Das mit der IP Adresse ist großer Blödsinn. Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.Sollte jemand meine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet haben, kann er das von jedem Rechner diese Welt tun - natürlich auch in I-net-Cafes,etc..

Viel wichtiger wäre doch zu wissen, ob überhaupt jemand Zugangsdaten erhalten hat und diese dann auch nutzte.Das scheint mir hier bei keinem der Fall zu sein.

Auch ich habe bis heute keine Zugangsdaten erhalten - aber angeblich einen Account vom 19.06.2006 eingerichtet bekommen.Dann am 21.06. die Abbuchung, am 22.06. per mail (nach meiner Androhung der Strafanzeige und Rücklastschrift),das Versprechen, mir meine Zugangsdaten in wenigen Minuten zu versenden.Bis heute nichts - und da pochen die auf Vertragserfüllung?!

Die wissen genausogut wie jeder andere auch, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Von der c`t habe ich folgende mailadresse erhalten, die für eine schnellere Bearbeitung sorgen soll:  [email protected]

Meldet Euch dort einfach mal zu diesem Thema.Die scheinen interessiert zu sein.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				vince schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei seinem Provider nachzufragen ob ich an diesem Tag um diese Uhrzeit die IP Adresse besaß´?


Die wenigen Provider, die derzeit tatsächlich speichern, erteilen ihren Kunden diese Auskunft in der Regel nicht sondern nur ggü. Behörden mit berechtigtem Interesse. Man fährt hier eine einheitliche Linie, derartige Kundenanfragen würden den Rahmen des Supports sprengen und Missbrauch wäre möglich (getürkte Anfragen durch Dritte).

Bei welchem Provider bist Du?




			
				Vanilla schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mitgliedschaft bei unserem
> Händler adultmoviebox.de....


Wer ist dieser Händler überhaupt? Wenn Vanilla so argumentiert, dann sind nicht die Vanilla der Vertragspartner sondern der angebliche Händler und Vanilla macht mMn ein unrechtmäßiges Inkasso ohne erforderlicher Erlaubnis. Wenn schon Anzeigen erstattet werden, dann sollten die Anzeigenerstatter diesen Tatbestand den Behörden gleich mit zur Prüfung erwähnen, so dass die ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft auch hier Handlungsbedarf erkennen möge. Interessanter Weise gehört jedoch selbst die Domain der Vanilla und der Domaininhaber hat schon verlauten lassen, dass es sein eigenes Projekt sei.


----------



## stephan.richter (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Meldet Euch dort einfach mal zu diesem Thema.Die scheinen interessiert zu sein.



Hi,

auch meine Aktivierung war am 19.06. und die Abbuchung am 21.06.

Weißt du, wann dein Account aktiviert wurde?

grüße
Stephan


----------



## bashtovoy (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@stephan.richter

Ich kann nicht sagen, wann der Account aktiviert wurde, da ich - genau wie Du vermute ich mal- keine Zugangsdaten erhalten habe um das bestehen eines Accountes zu prüfen.Allerdings hätte ich es dann trotzdem nicht getan -denn dann hätte ich ja das Angebot genutzt. 

Ich weiss nur, dass ich dort tatsächlich mal einen Testaccount laufen hatte.Ordnungsgemäß gekündigt und dann nichts mehr von denen gehört - weil ich mails von denen gleich als Spam ausfiltern ließ.Das ist mindestens ein halbes Jahr her.
Aber ich weiss dadurch wenigstens wo die meine Daten her haben.


----------



## stephan.richter (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja, das wissen wir. Ich weiß auch, dass mein Account am 19.06.2006 um 19:56 aktiviert wurde. Das hat mir einen MItarbeiterin vom Vanilla verlag mitgeteilt. Das kann aber nicht sein, da ich an diesem Tag Geburtstag hatte und in einer Gaststätte gefeiert habe. 

Aber mal ehrlich. Das beunruhigt mich etwas, dass die meine Bankverbindung haben. Du sieht ja selber, was man dadurch für Arbeit hat. Was ist, wenn die das irgend wann wieder versuchen. Man kommt ja aus dem Schriftverkehr gar nicht mehr raus.

Habe denen ja schon ein 2seitiges Schreiben zukommen lassen, worauf sie jedoch nicht reagiert haben.

Deshalb habe ich jetzt meine Rechtsschutzversicherung mal in Anspruch genommen.

Ich glaube, um wirklich Ruhe zu haben, muss man gerichtlich gegen diese Firma vorgehen.

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nur, dass ich dort tatsächlich mal einen Testaccount laufen hatte. Das ist mindestens ein halbes Jahr her.
> Aber ich weiss dadurch wenigstens wo die meine Daten her haben.


Damit stellen sich mir die Fragen, was in der Zwischenzeit mit den Daten so alles passiert ist und wie die neuerliche Aktivierung des Accounts (vor allem von wem oder durch was) bewerkstelligt wurde. Gibt es womöglich ein Datenbankproblem bei der Vanilla?

Wie kommt man eigentlich zu dem adultmoviebox-Angebot? Über die Website mit der de-Domain halte ich das für nicht realistisch für die meisten Beschwerdeführer hier, da dort ja noch der x-check (AVS) von Coolspot für Neunutzer davor geschaltet ist.


----------



## Hotstepper13 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Damit stellen sich mir die Fragen, was in der Zwischenzeit mit den Daten so alles passiert ist und wie die neuerliche Aktivierung des Accounts (vor allem von wem oder durch was) bewerkstelligt wurde. Gibt es womöglich ein Datenbankproblem bei der Vanilla?
> 
> Wie kommt man eigentlich zu dem adultmoviebox-Angebot? Über die Website mit der de-Domain halte ich das für nicht realistisch für die meisten Beschwerdeführer hier, da dort ja noch der x-check (AVS) von Coolspot für Neunutzer davor geschaltet ist.


Früher (letztes Jahr) war da noch kein X-check. Ich selbst hatte mich auf einer Seite angemeldet und da war so ein kram noch nicht drauf. Diese X-Check geschichten sind also erst innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate drauf gekommen. [.....]

Was mich vielmehr interessieren würde:

Gibt es bei einem der Leute die Ihrerseits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet oder Anzeige erstattet haben schon irgendwelche Neuerungen ?

Ich selbst hatte denen nur eine eMail geschrieben inder ich darauf hingewiesen habe das ich das Geld zurückbuchen würde wenn keine Antwort erfolgt. Es kam keine Antwort also habe ich mein Geld zurück gebucht. Als dann die Mahnung kam (komischerweise nicht direkt vom Inkassoanwalt mit ner eingescannten Unterschrift wie bei einem anderen Problem mit denen) habe ich diese wohlwollend ignoriert (das war MEINE Reaktion.. jeder muss sich selbst überlegen was er/sie/es macht).

Bisher habe ich nix mehr von denen oder ihrem vermeindlichen Inkassobüro gehört. 

P.S: Ich glaube die Inkasso leute haben auch noch die gleiche Telefonnummer nur mit ner anderen Durchwahl. (bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher da die unterlagen in den Müll gewandert sind)

_Teil wegen nicht bewiesener Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## kum (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

[email protected],

auch ich bin einer der geschädigten. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mich irgendwann letztes jahr für eine Testangebot dort registriert habe. Ordnungsgemäß bezahlt und gekündigt. Danach kamen dann zwar regelmäßig emails aber sonst nix. Dann am 09.06 abbuchung in Höhe von 9,95€. Auf meine Nachfrage per Email, wurde mir mitgeteilt das ich eine Email erhalten hätte in der ich auf einen Link geklikt haben soll und dadurch käme die Abbuchung zu stande. Da ich aber auf keinen Link geklikt habe und auch der Meinung bin das ein einfaches klicken auf einen Link nock keine rechtsverbindliche Willenserklärung darstellt habe ich die Abbuchung zurückbuchen lassen und denen einen netten Brief geschrieben. Mal abwarten wie das weitergeht


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Hotstepper13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es bei einem der Leute die Ihrerseits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet oder Anzeige erstattet haben schon irgendwelche Neuerungen?


Das würde hier im Forum wahrscheinlich zuerst stehen, doch hier war noch nichts interessantes zu lesen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				kum schrieb:
			
		

> ich mich irgendwann letztes jahr für eine Testangebot dort registriert habe
> Ordnungsgemäß bezahlt und gekündigt
> Danach kamen dann zwar regelmäßig emails aber sonst nix.
> wurde mir mitgeteilt das ich eine Email erhalten hätte in der ich auf einen Link geklikt haben soll und dadurch käme die Abbuchung zu stande.



Jetzt kommt doch etwas Bewegung um den Sachverhalt und dieses Posting könnte auch eine Erklärung liefern, woher in einigen Fällen die zum Nutzer passenden IP-Adressen stammen, da das Öffnen einer Nachricht u. U. mit einer automatischen Rückmeldung an den Absender verbunden gewesen sein könnte. Spammer kennen sich mit sowas am besten aus.


----------



## wednet65 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also is ja mal fakt das die wie es z.b. bei DAdirekt (autoversicherung) gang und gebe ist....an einem bestimmten datum einfachmal an alle die auch irgendwie nur minimal im zahlungsrückstand sind eine vorzeitige kündigung raussemmeln, doch bei der Kfz-Versi. rufst du nur an sagst dann und dann bezahlst du und das ding is gelaufen, die sagen die auch glei das diese kündigung an ca. 50.000 andere rausgegangen ist......... was du dir ja wie bekannt ist bei vanilla voll im sand verläuft, weil kein schwein ran geht an das dringelpfhon :roll: (wohl aus gutem grund) also quasi buchen die beispielsweise bei 20.000 usern eines bestimmten providers ab und warten, wer sich wehrt bekommt erstmal angst gemacht und nochmal abwarten was der "user" jetze macht wenn das vielleicht 15.000 von den überhaupt nicht machen und einfach alles abbuchen lassen kommt man schnell auf ne stolze ca. summe von 149 250 € wenn das mal jeden tag gemacht wird kann sich das jeder weiter ausrechnen....... man :wall: warum is mir das nicht eingefallen :scherzkeks: scherz leute bin genauso geprellt wie ihr


----------



## Krangh (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo. Ich habe etwas neues zu berichten, wenngleich auch nicht sonderlich viel.

Mein Strafantrag ist mittlerweile in München, beim Polizeikommisariat 422 angekommen. Stand heute in einem Brief. Zukünftig soll ich mich dann dorthin wenden.

Oben im Briefkopf war auch Platz für ein Sammelaktenzeichen. Ich weiss nicht genau wie man zu einem Sammelaktenzeichen kommt, aber es hört sich so ähnlich an wie eine Sammelklage (ich weiss dass es eine Sammelklage nicht gibt). Wenn mich mal jemand aufklären könnte darüber?

Vielleicht könnte man dann ja so ein Sammelaktenzeichen eröffnen oder so. Damit die ganzen Strafanträge mal gebündelt sind.
Wenn ich mich irgendwie komisch ausgedrückt habe, liegt das daran dass ich mich mit der Materie nicht so sehr auskenne.
Also bitte entschuldigt das. :smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> Oben im Briefkopf war auch Platz für ein Sammelaktenzeichen. Ich weiss nicht genau wie man zu einem Sammelaktenzeichen kommt, aber es hört sich so ähnlich an wie eine Sammelklage (ich weiss dass es eine Sammelklage nicht gibt). Wenn mich mal jemand aufklären könnte darüber?
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man dann ja so ein Sammelaktenzeichen eröffnen oder so. Damit die ganzen Strafanträge mal gebündelt sind


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


> Sammelverfahren
> Ein solches Verfahren kennt das deutsche Recht. Es handelt sich, darum dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem zusammenlegt und unter einem Aktenzeichen führt. Es ist die Bündelung mehrerer notwendiger  Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem.


cp


----------



## bashtovoy (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Weil hier immer wieder das Thema IP-Adresse aufgegriffen wird- googelt doch mal nach "Standort der IP-Adresse".
Gleich auf der ersten Seite findet Ihr alles was Ihr braucht.Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, was man alles über seine IP erfährt bzw. viel wichtiger- nicht erfährt. 

Für alle die, die sich Fragen, woher die die Bankdaten haben:
Ich habe mir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wo ich schon alles eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt habe.Es ist ja wirklich erstaunlich wie oft das so passiert.Miete,Auto,Telefon,Stadtwerke,Wasserversorger,Müllabfuhr,Versicherungen,etc..

Jedem der jetzt Zugang dazu hat und Dir nicht wohlgesonnen ist, fehlt jetzt nur noch eine gefakte e-mail Adresse mit Wohnort in Timbuktu.(Geht ganz einfach!) und der Voodoo kann losgehen.

Die Sache hat nur einen Haken - in Deutschland reichen Kontoverbindung und e-mail Adresse nicht aus um einen Vertrag miteinander zu schließen.(Auch auf vorangegangenen Seiten nachzulesen-Fernabsatzgesetz)

Na ja.Bei mir stellt sich die Frage nicht.Ich habe denen ja selber die Daten für den Testaccount gegeben.

@stephan.richter

[........]Gibt mir aber die Chance von vielen Zeugen weitab jeden Computers gesehen worden zu sein.

_Wegen unbewiesener Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## synapse306 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mich hat es auch erwischt, allerdings war ich weder auf dvden.de noch auf adultmoviebox oder irgendeiner Seite. der Betrag ist auch anders als bei euch, 29,50€ habe die mir abgebucht. Ich habe meinem Anwalt bescheid gegeben, zurückbuchen lassen, werde mal zur Polizei gehen und an hr-online schreiben. Ich werde schreiben was dadraus geworden ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Strafantrag ist mittlerweile in München, beim Polizeikommisariat 422 angekommen.
> 
> Oben im Briefkopf war auch Platz für ein Sammelaktenzeichen. Ich weiss nicht genau wie man zu einem Sammelaktenzeichen kommt, aber es hört sich so ähnlich an wie eine Sammelklage (ich weiss dass es eine Sammelklage nicht gibt). Wenn mich mal jemand aufklären könnte darüber?


Das ist das Komissariat 422, eines von denen, die in Sachen Computerdelikte nicht zuständig sind.  :stumm:

Was das Feld für Sammelaktenzeichen betrifft, so ist das immer dort, für den Fall, dass mal eines einzutragen wäre - hier jedenfalls nicht. Der Briefkopf ist eigentlich immer gleich.


----------



## bashtovoy (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Krangh schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie sind aber verpflichtet es an die entsprechende Abteilung weiterzuleiten.Nur sollten Sie das rechtzeitig tun - damit es nicht so viel zu tragen gibt.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Da (wahrscheinlich) ein Betrug angezeigt wurde, ist das schon die richtige Stelle (die Hintergründe müssten dann erst ermittelt werden). Die Polizei ist nur zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen verpflichtet, wie ein Vorgang bearbeitet wird, obliegt nur dem Sachbearbeiter oder dem später zu entscheidenden StA.

Wenn Krangh auch eine Werbemail von Vanilla erhalten hatte und nun ungeahnter Weise mit der Forderung konfrontiert ist, dann sollte er die Nachricht vollständig parat haben, damit sie durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen analysiert werden kann - am besten gleich mit samt dem Rechner.


----------



## Krangh (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da (wahrscheinlich) ein Betrug angezeigt wurde, ist das schon die richtige Stelle (die Hintergründe müssten dann erst ermittelt werden). Die Polizei ist nur zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen verpflichtet, wie ein Vorgang bearbeitet wird, obliegt nur dem Sachbearbeiter oder dem später zu entscheidenden StA.
> 
> Wenn Krangh auch eine Werbemail von Vanilla erhalten hatte und nun ungeahnter Weise mit der Forderung konfrontiert ist, dann sollte er die Nachricht vollständig parat haben, damit sie durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen analysiert werden kann - am besten gleich mit samt dem Rechner.


Dazu reicht schon aus, dem Staatsanwalt eine Vollmacht für den eigenen E-Mail Account zu geben. Und da ich nur einen nutze, ist es auch einfacher für Ihn.  
Dann kann der Staatsanwalt gleich alle E-Mails nachschauen und prüfen ob ich mal ne Mail bekommen habe (was definitiv NICHT der Fall ist).

Wozu soll ich denn meinen Rechner abgeben? Das ist doch total unnötig!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ Krangh, es geht um diese Art von E-Mails > HIER <. Wenn du lediglich eine Abbuchung oder eine Rechnung erhalten hattest, so ist das freilich nicht bedeutend. Was den Rechner betrifft, so soll es Leute geben, die die rufen ihre Nachrichten mit einem Programm (z. B. T-Online oder Outlook) ab und diese sind dann (falls nicht gelöscht) am Rechner vorhanden. Die Hintergrundfunktionen dieser E-Mails wäre mMn derzeit das bedeutenste Indiz für einen Missbrauch.


----------



## bashtovoy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ruft mal die Nummer auf Eurem Kontoauszug an - heute kriegt Ihr was zu lachen!

Wie war das eigentlich mit dem Wahrheitsgehalt bei Angaben im Impressum!? 

Ich lass das morgen mal prüfen.Eine Abmahnung würde mir jetzt richtig Spaß machen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Ruft mal die Nummer auf Eurem Kontoauszug an - heute kriegt Ihr was zu lachen!
> 
> Wie war das eigentlich mit dem Wahrheitsgehalt bei Angaben im Impressum!?


Da ist bauerbestzt, wenn du die hier meinst:





			
				Tom030 schrieb:
			
		

> VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
> [.........]
> VANILLA VERLAG GMBH
> ZEITRAUM 19.06.06-19.07.06
> TEL 089/92989974



Was gibt es denn da und was hat hier was mit einem Impressum von wo zu tun?


----------



## bashtovoy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also bei mir geht so etwas wie ein AB ran und erzählt mir etwas von einem Testanruf.

Das selbe ist mir heute Nachmittag schon mit der Rufnummer aus dem Impressum  von vanillaverlag.de passiert.

Aber ich teste das gerne nocheinmal.


----------



## bashtovoy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir geht so etwas wie ein AB ran und erzählt mir etwas von einem Testanruf.
> 
> Das selbe ist mir heute Nachmittag schon mit der Rufnummer aus dem Impressum  von vanillaverlag.de passiert.
> 
> Aber ich teste das gerne nocheinmal.



Sorry, Kommando zurück!

Dafür hatte ich jetzt die nette Dame am Telefon.Die konnte mir wenigstens sagen wann der Account aktiviert wurde.Deckt sich fast zeitgleich mit Vorrednern.Natürlich über "Newsletter".


----------



## bashtovoy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

nach meinem unkonstruktiven Beitrag:wall: , möchte ich nun mal etwas gutes Beitragen.
Ein guter Freund von mir, der in einem bekannten Computerclub sein Dasein fristet, hat mir gerade ebend erklärt, dass ich zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt nicht an meinen Rechnern war.Noch besser - die waren nicht einmal eingeschaltet als ich angeblich den Account bestätigt haben soll.

Wer sich selber davon überzeugen möchte - hier die Anleitung:
(jedenfalls für XP möglich)

Rechtsklick auf "Arbeitsplatz", dann auf "Verwalten".
In der Computerverwaltung auf "Ereignisanzeige" und dann auf "System"

Dort stehen nun eine große Menge Einträge mit einem Datum davor.
Viele davon haben den Namen "eventlog".
Beim Hochfahren des Rechners werden davon zwei angelegt und beim Herunterfahren einer.

Steht dort also folgendes:

19.06.06    18.00  eventlog
19.06.06    18.00  eventlog
19.06.06    .....................
19.06.06    .....................
19.06.06    .....................
19.06.06    19.00  eventlog

heißt das nichts anderes, als das der Rechner um 18.00 Uhr gestartet und um 19.00 Uhr ausgeschaltet wurde.Was dazwischen steht hat in diesem Fall keine Bedeutung.

So, jetzt noch ein schönes Beweisfoto und dafür sorgen, dass man zu Hause war.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, wie man das Abbild unmanipulierbar sichern kann.Ich habe jetzt keine Lust in Hamburg anzurufen - Die lachen schon.:sun:


----------



## max_ (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über ? 9,95*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich bin ein betroffener und froh (auch wenn ich es niemandem gönne) nicht alleine damit zu sein. Wenn ich so hier lese, dann fällt mir auf, dass beinahe alle kontakt zu VANILLA VERLAG GmbH aufgenommen haben. Ich befinde mich noch in einer frühen phase dieses ärgernisses, bei mir wurden gerade erst die berüchtigten ?9.95 vom konto abgebucht - worauf ich rüchgebucht habe. bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen brief bzw.e-mail von denen erhalten. was meint ihr passiert denn, wenn ich gar nicht auf die reagiere falls ich post bekommen sollte? denkt ihr, dann stehen irgendwann irgendwelche inkasso-typen vor meiner tür, oder mein schuldenberg wächst immer mehr? 
nur zur information - auch ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst einen vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben.

[...]

vielen dank für eure reaktion
max

_[Ein Abschnitt entfernt. Bitte VOR dem Schreiben die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## onkelmarco (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo!

So nun gehört Papa auch zu diesem Abbuchungs Thema.

Bei mir ist es aber so, dass ich den Vanilla Dienst wirklich mal genutzt hatte.
Und zwar 09.07.05-12.07.05.
Da hat mich so ne nette Blondiene dazu überredet mal ein 3 Tage Abo für 4,99 zu nutzen.
Das habe ich dann auch gemacht. Aber da das Angebot sowas von schlecht war, habe ich das ganze am anderen Tag gekündigt.
Ich habe nur leider diese Bestätigungs E-Mail nicht mehr.:wall: 

Naja nun habe ich am 13.06.06 gesehen das die wieder was abgebucht haben, und zwar diese 9,95.
Erst heute habe ich reagiert und meine Bank gebeten das Geld zurück zu buchen.
Das ist dann auch sofort passiert.

Ich denke dann auch das ich die nächsten Tage einen Brief bekommen werde.

Was mich allerdings beim Überpürfen meine Kontoauszüge stutzig machte war, das ich 2 Kundennummer nun bein unseren Freunden habe.
Wie kann denn das?? Einen Link meine ich nicht angeklickt zu haben in einer E-Mail wenn es da um Frauen usw. ging.
Allerdings weiß ich auch noch nicht wofür mir die 9,95 in Rechnung gestellt werden.

Ich frage mich nun echt, ob man durch drücken eines Links oder ähnlichem einen Rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen ist und einen Dienst von Vanilla in Anspruch genommen hat.

Leider habe ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung, sonst wäre ich morgen schon beim Anwalt. Eigentlich bin ich auch so ein Typ dem die 9.95 jetzt egal gewesen wären. Aber nun bin ich scharf drauf zu sehen was passiert und wie man mir die beiden unterschiedlichen Kundennummern erklären will.

Off Topic.
Jemand einen Tip für eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung???

@Topic
Da steht auch ne Rechnungsnummer in der Abbuchung für das Probe Abo.
Ist ne Firma eigentlich verpflichtet so ne Rechnung zu speichern, so dass ich Theoretisch ne kopier bekommen könnte oder man bei einem Rechtsstreit nach dieser Rechnung verlangen könnte um zu sehen welchen Dienst ich wirklich wie lange genutzt habe und was passiert ist mit diesem Kunden?

Naja bin sehr sehr sehr gespannt was das alles noch gibt und ich werde hier das Thema weiter beobachten.
Wer bock hat kann sich ja mal per PN melden. Eventuell sollten sich ein paar von uns zusammen tun und mal so Redaktionen wie Bizz oder Akte anzuschreiben. Eventuell auch ein paar andere Medien.

In diesem Sinne, ne gute Nacht und kopf hoch es wird alles gut :-p


----------



## Juri (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Off Topic.
> Jemand einen Tip für eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung???


Die sind in einer der letzten Ausgaben von Finanztest (Stiftung Warentest) getestet worden. Nützt aber nur für die Zukunft "Ein brennendes Haus kann man nicht mehr gegen Feuer versichern".


----------



## stephan.richter (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> So nun gehört Papa auch zu diesem Abbuchungs Thema.
> 
> ...



Klar müssen Sie die Rechnungen speichern. Nur nützt uns das nicht viel. 

Mir erging es genau wie Dir.

Und nach dem stundenlang die Rufnummer auf der Homepage vom Vanilla Verlag gewählt habe, hatte ich auch endlich mal eine Dame dran. 
Ich bat Sie um Kopie der Rechnung, die ich bis heute nicht habe.

Als ich fragte, warum ich eine neue Kundennummer bekommen habe, sagte Sie mir, dass ich einen neuen vertrag abgeschlossen hätte und dadurch eine neue Kundennummer vergeben wurde. Wenn das so ist, wie sieht denn dann die Datenbank vom Vanilla Verlag aus.  So ein Schwachsinn. Ich bin selber in der Buchhaltung tätig und weiß, dass das so nicht läuft.

Und Sie sagte mir auch noch, dass es sich um die gleiche Leistung handelt, wie das Probeabo vor einem Jahr. Wie jeder andere Betroffene hier auch, weiß ich ganz sicher, dass ich nichts Neues bei/mit denen abgeschlossen habe, denn wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, war das Angebot so sch..., dass ich das nie wieder tun würde.

Grüße


----------



## Herbstsonne (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

habe auch eine Lastschrift über 9,95 EUR für eine Mitgliedschaft vom 9.6.06-9.7.06 erhalten und diese zurückgebucht.Sehr fraglich ist die tatsache, dass der Firma meine Bankverbindung bekannt ist. Laut email der Firma Vanilla muss der Widerspruch per Fax oder Brief erfolgen. Dies wurde ebenfalls erledigt. Des weiterenhandelt es sich hierbei offensichtlich um einen [ edit] ll, aufgrund dessen wir die Angelegenheit an die IHK Abt. Wirtschaftskriminalität weitergeleitet haben. Es ist also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit... Also bei ungerechtfertigter Lastschrift schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen, um nicht ins Mahnverfahren zu rutschen !
Ein schönes Wochenende an alle hier,

Herbstsonne

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Spekulation gelöscht modaction _


----------



## kai.g (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Und wieder einer....

Gehöre auch in den Kreis der "Geschädigten"

Habe eben eine Mahnung bekommen wo die 9,95€ nun noch mit zusätzlichen 8,75€ Bearbeitungsgebühren gepusht werden. Witzig finde ich ja, dass weder die IP mit meiner hier vor Ort übereinstimmt und zudem noch nicht mal der Provider. Der angegebene Provider ist seit ca. 3 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell.. Das einzige was stimmt, ist die Email Adresse. Hab mal eben im Postfach nachgesehen und KEINERLEI Hinweise über eine Registratur oder sonstiges gefunden. Weder nen Monat vorher noch bis zum jetzigen Tag. Das wird in der Tat ein Festschmaus für meinen Rechtsanwalt :sun:


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wie die Postings der unterschiedlichen Betroffenen , insbesondere seit der letzten Woche, aufzeigen, gibt es derzeit drei Arten von "Kunden", die da wären:

_Kunde 1_ hatte voriges Jahr ein Testabo, dass er bezahlt und ordentlich gekündigt hat. Ungeahnter Weise wird jetzt erneut abgebucht und eine neue Rechnung für einen neuen Vertrag gestellt. Die Kundendaten sind in der Regel stimmig, die Bankverbindung passt zum Testabonenten.
_Kunde 2_ weiß nichts von dem Angebot. Die Daten passen in einigen Fällen nicht zusammen - manchmal erfolgt eine Abbuchung von einem Konto und keine weitere Rechnung, da Kontoinhaber und Rechnungsempfänger nicht identisch sind oder letzterer gar nicht existent ist.
_Kunde 3_ ist bei der Vanilla mit vollständigem Datenstamm (wie bei 1.)registriert und erhält regelmäßig einen Newsletter. Allein der Empfang der Nachricht oder das Betätigen eines darin befindlichen Links löst die 9,95-€-Lastschrift aus. Finanzverfügung und Rechnung müssen nicht stimmig sein, wie bei Kunde 2.


----------



## soeren (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

heute habe mich dann doch noch aufgerafft und denen ein Fax mit Wiederspruch zugeschickt.
Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Aufforderung abgegeben, mir alle Buchungsrelevanten Daten, die darauf schließen könnten das ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, zu übermitteln.Darüberhinaus habe ich um eine Kopie der besagten "Newsletter" mit dem orginalen Versanddatum gebeten.
Lt. "Ereignisanzeige" auf meinem Rechner muss ich mir nicht einmal Ansatzweise vorwerfen lassen, am besagten Tag, auf einen link geklickt haben zu können.

Wenn jetzt wirklich Post kommt, weiss ich wenigstens ob ich Geschädigter der Kategorie 1 oder 2 bin. 

An alle neu dazugekommenen der letzten Tage - macht eine Anzeige!

Mein Anruf dort, hat nur bestätigt, dass man in keinster Art und Weise Kompromissbereit ist.
Kein Wort von Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes oder ähnlichen.Auf den Hinweis meinerseits, wohl nicht der einzige zu sein der sich meldet, tat man nur erstaunt.
Im übrigen habe ich bis heute keine Zugangsdaten erhalten - genausowenig wie einen Newsletter.

Das ein bestehender Kundenstamm mit neuen Kundennummern versehen wird ist ja lächerlich.Ich veruche mir gerade vorzustellen, was in meiner Firma für ein Chaos herrschen würde wenn das passiert.Die Tanten von der regelmäßigen Steuerprüfung würden hier gleich alles dichtmachen, wenn alte Rechnungen im System nicht mehr zugeordnet werden könnten.:wall:


----------



## phantom3000 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen,

so, heute hatte ich nun die Mahnung im Briefkasten. 18,70€ sind es mittlerweile. 
Jetzt hätte ich aber mal eine Frage. Als Provider wird bei mir DXXX.d.pppool.de angegeben ( XXX sind zahlen ). Nach meiner jetztigen Recherche scheint dies der Freenet AG zu gehören. Wenn dem so ist, kann ich das niemals gewesen sein. Ich habe mich 2004 bei Erotic2Day angemeldet und sofort wieder gekündigt. Damals war ich bei Freenet......seit nunmehr zwei Jahren jedoch komplett bei Arcor. Ich denke man kann sich denken aus was ich aus bin. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch Bestätigt bekommen, dass der Provider, der mir von Vanilla angegeben hat wird wirklich Freenet ist. Kann mir dies jemand Bestätigen? Die Domain ist jedenfalls auf Freenet registriert.
Zudem wurde die Mahung an meine alte Adresse geschickt. Dort wohne ich ebenfalls seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr, aber ich habe einen netten Postboten...der leitet alles weiter :-p 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Freenet ist ein Provider, dieses DXXX-Dingsda ist eher unbekannt - was soll das sein? Was wichtig wäre ist die IP-Adresse der Anmeldung, alles andere führt ins Nirwana. Was hat dir Vanilla genau mitgeteilt?


----------



## soeren (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Freenet ist ein Provider, dieses DXXX-Dingsda ist eher unbekannt - was soll das sein? Was wichtig wäre ist die IP-Adresse der Anmeldung, alles andere führt ins Nirwana. Was hat dir Vanilla genau mitgeteilt?



Dann kann es mir ja wohl egal sein, mit welcher IP die mir kommen.Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, könnte es wohl höchstens die IP des Providers sein?
Ist es nicht mein Provider - alles i.O.
Ist es mein Provider, kann ich lückenlos nachweisen, dass mein Rechner zum Zeitpunkt der angeblichen Anmeldung nicht angeschaltet war und ich auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Möglichkeit hatte überhaupt an irgendeinem Rechner zu sitzen.

Besser geht es wohl kaum.:sun:


----------



## Antidialer (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Freenet ist ein Provider, dieses DXXX-Dingsda ist eher unbekannt - was soll das sein? Was wichtig wäre ist die IP-Adresse der Anmeldung, alles andere führt ins Nirwana. Was hat dir Vanilla genau mitgeteilt?



Das ist die bei der Anmeldung gespeicherte Hostadresse des Providers. Eine Denic Abfrage bestätigt, das diese Domain (pppool.de) auf Freenet registriert ist.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Freenet ist ein Provider, dieses DXXX-Dingsda ist eher unbekannt - was soll das sein?



So sehen die Namen aus, zu denen die Dialup-IPs aus dem Freenet-Pool auflösen.

MfG
L.


----------



## onkelmarco (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Postings der unterschiedlichen Betroffenen , insbesondere seit der letzten Woche, aufzeigen, gibt es derzeit drei Arten von "Kunden", die da wären:
> 
> _Kunde 1_ hatte voriges Jahr ein Testabo, dass er bezahlt und ordentlich gekündigt hat. Ungeahnter Weise wird jetzt erneut abgebucht und eine neue Rechnung für einen neuen Vertrag gestellt. Die Kundendaten sind in der Regel stimmig, die Bankverbindung passt zum Testabonenten.
> _Kunde 2_ weiß nichts von dem Angebot. Die Daten passen in einigen Fällen nicht zusammen - manchmal erfolgt eine Abbuchung von einem Konto und keine weitere Rechnung, da Kontoinhaber und Rechnungsempfänger nicht identisch sind oder letzterer gar nicht existent ist.
> _Kunde 3_ ist bei der Vanilla mit vollständigem Datenstamm (wie bei 1.)registriert und erhält regelmäßig einen Newsletter. Allein der Empfang der Nachricht oder das Betätigen eines darin befindlichen Links löst die 9,95-€-Lastschrift aus. Finanzverfügung und Rechnung müssen nicht stimmig sein, wie bei Kunde 2.



Ist den Kunde 3 nun einen Rechtsgültigen Vertrag damit eingegangen?
Ich weiß es nicht und kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen.
Das wäre ja mal der Hammer.


----------



## soeren (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Allein der Erhalt der Nachricht kann niemals ein Vertragsverhältnis auslösen.
Sonst hätten wir ja paradisische Verhältnisse - Nach dem Motto "Das ist Ihr neues Auto!"

Wie es mit der Bestätigung eines links aussieht, hängt ganz sicher davon ab, was mir vor der Bestätigung alles so mitgeteilt wird.Was dieses sein muss, ist eindeutig im Fernabsatz-Gesetz beschrieben.

Trotzdem habe ich dann als Kunde das Recht, diesen Vertrag im nachhinein zu widerrufen.Natürlich sollte ich dann aber das Angebot nicht genutzt haben.
Dieses Widerrufsrecht darf auch nicht durch Klauseln in den AGB`s eingeschränkt werden.
Das Widerrufsrecht gilt so lange, bis ich mit meiner Bestätigung, über mein Widerrufsrecht aufgeklärt worden bin.Erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt greifen Fristen.

Mal ganz was anderes - hat überhaupt mal jemand die versprochenen Zugangsdaten erhalten???

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.(muss ja immer so schnell gehen)


----------



## ItsNotFunny (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Gehöre jetzt auch zu dem betroffenen Personenkreis. Bei mir lief es wie folgt. Ich habe auf meinem Zweitkonto die Abbuchung der 9,95€ mit dem Buchungstag 21.06.06 für den Rechungszeitraum 19.06.06 - 19.07.06 erhalten. Soweit ich das alles hier gelesen habe gibts einige mit den gleichen Angaben. Wie die Leutz an meine Kontodaten gekommen weiß ich auch sehr genau weil ich dieses Konto nur einmal für eine Onlinebuchung verwendet habe. Und das war für ein Probeabo von Erotic2Day   Die Kündigungsmail von denen hab ich auch noch und da ist mir aufgefallen das dass auch vom Vanilla Verlag ist. Hab meine Bank vorgestern angewiesen das Geld zurück zu buchen und heut kam dann auch die Email die hier schon so oft erwähnt wurde.

Ich habe jetzt das Problem das ich an diesem Tag auf jeden Fall online war und ich bekomme auch oft Mails von dieser besagten Adultmoviebox. Allerdings habe ich in diesen Mails nie etwas angeklickt.

Weiß jemand Rat wie das jetzt läuft wenn die mir eine Mahnung per Post schicken? Ich denke mal diese wird an die meine alte Adresse geschickt wo ich schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr wohne und der Nachsendeauftrag ist auch vorbei. Steigt da der potentielle Schuldenberg immer weiter an, obwohl ich garnichts weiß von den ihren schriftlich Mahnungen?

Soll ich da am besten auch noch Strafanzeige stellen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## soeren (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@itsnotfunny

Da ich Dir hier keine Tips geben darf, fasse ich mal kurz zusammen was ich und viele Betroffene schon getan haben.

Wiederruf per Fax (bzw. Post) an die vanilla als Anspruchsteller.
Anzeige bei der Polizei / geht auch online (mal nach online Polizeirevier googeln)
Geld zurückbuchen- geht solange bis die Bank das Konto wegen ständiger Rücklastschriften sperrt- also ziemlich zügig 

Wenn die Post ständig zurückgeht ist das Schuld der Vanilla.Sie wäre verpflichtet gewesen, sich vom Kunden die Richtigkeit seiner Daten bestätigen zu lassen.(reiner Formfehler)Macht Sie nun ja auch - durch die Vorschaltung einer Seite auf Ihrer a..m..b...
Erst recht, wenn man unaufgefordert newsletter an alte Kunden verteilt.Da ist die Möglichkeit eines Umzuges schon mal vorprogrammiert.Du hast also auch keine falschen Angaben gemacht.

Ansonsten gilt mein vorangegangener Beitrag.

Ach So, auf der Wiederufserklärung habe ich aus Versehen meine Adresse vergessen.Aber e-mail Adresse und "Kundennummer" sollten reichen.
Reichte ja auch für die Abbuchung und zu glauben, wir hätten einen Vertrag miteinander.:sun:


----------



## stephan.richter (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				ItsNotFunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Gehöre jetzt auch zu dem betroffenen Personenkreis. Bei mir lief es wie folgt. Ich habe auf meinem Zweitkonto die Abbuchung der 9,95€ mit dem Buchungstag 21.06.06 für den Rechungszeitraum 19.06.06 - 19.07.06 erhalten. Soweit ich das alles hier gelesen habe gibts einige mit den gleichen Angaben. Wie die Leutz an meine Kontodaten gekommen weiß ich auch sehr genau weil ich dieses Konto nur einmal für eine Onlinebuchung verwendet habe. Und das war für ein Probeabo von Erotic2Day   Die Kündigungsmail von denen hab ich auch noch und da ist mir aufgefallen das dass auch vom Vanilla Verlag ist. Hab meine Bank vorgestern angewiesen das Geld zurück zu buchen und heut kam dann auch die Email die hier schon so oft erwähnt wurde.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe mal mit dem Verbraucherschutz München telefoniert und die haben mir folgendes geraten. Neben der Anmerkung, dass du nicht dieses Angebot nicht in Anspruch genommen hast u.s.w., soll man reinschreiben, dass man "rein hilfsweise" vom Widersprcuhsrecht Gebrauch macht. das bedeutet kein geständnis (!) aber gleichzeit bist du abgesichert. Denn, Sie müssen dir den gesamten Betrag zurück zahlen, sofern du das Angebot nicht genutzt hast. Und das betrifft ja wohl die meisten hier, da sie von der Abbuchung überrascht wurden.

Ich glaube aber, ich kann dich beruhigen. Auch meine Aktivierung war am 19.06. und ich habe nie ne Mail von denen bekommen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich nicht einmal zu Hause sondern in einer Gaststätte. Mein Computer war zwar an aber direkten Zugang hat keiner, da ein 1-Personen-Hauhalt. und die Warscheinlichkeit, dass jemand indirekten Zugang hatte, schließe ich aus und ganz besonders in Hinblick auf eine Accountaktivierung.

Mit der Strafanzeige würde ich (persönlich) warten bis die erste Mahnung kommt und dann zum Anwalt und zur Polizei Anzeige erstatten.

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## stephan.richter (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stephan.richter schrieb:
			
		

> ItsNotFunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das kommt davon, wenn man nebenbei Fern sieht.

ich meine natürlich:

1. ... dass du nicht dieses Angebot nicht in Anspruch genommen hast ...
-> nicht zweimal nein, da anonsten bejaung  (nicht direkt nach "... das du" gehört weg.)

2. ...vom Widersprcuhsrecht Gebrauch macht ...
-> es heißt natürlich Widerrufsrecht und zweitens war es völlig verwirrt geschrieben 

Entschuldigt bitte meine Unaufmerksamkeit


----------



## phantom3000 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen,

dann ist doch alles klar für mich. Ich soll am 9.6.2006 einen Adultmoviebox Zugang über Freenet aktivert haben. Als ich mich vor knapp zwei Jahren bei Erotic2Day angemeldet habe, hatte ich Freenet. Mittlerweile habe ich einen ganz anderen PRovider. Sehr seltsam  [.....]
Leider erreicht man Telefonisch da keinen, um mal eine direkte Stellungsnahme zu erreichen.

_Rechtlich bedenkliche Vermutung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ItsNotFunny (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stephan.richter schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon, wenn man nebenbei Fern sieht.
> 
> ich meine natürlich:
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Rückbuchung ist bereits erfolgt und morgen geht das Einschreiben was ich hier im Forum gefunden habe (natürlich ein wenig abgeändert) raus. Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit dem "hilfsweise". Genutzt habe ich definitiv nichts da ich ebenfalls keinerlei Bestätigungsmails oder Zugangsdaten erhalten habe.


----------



## BlackJack (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Allein der Erhalt der Nachricht kann niemals ein Vertragsverhältnis auslösen.
> Sonst hätten wir ja paradisische Verhältnisse - Nach dem Motto "Das ist Ihr neues Auto!"
> 
> Wie es mit der Bestätigung eines links aussieht, hängt ganz sicher davon ab, was mir vor der Bestätigung alles so mitgeteilt wird.Was dieses sein muss, ist eindeutig im Fernabsatz-Gesetz beschrieben.
> ...





Hallo, bei mir wurde vor 2 Wochen auch 9,95 Euro abgebucht. Habe mich mal schlau gemacht und diese Seite gefunden. Ich find diese Seite super.

Ich habe dann gleich per Online Banking rückbuchen lassen. Darauf hin bekam ich eine Mail, dass die mir gekündigt haben und eine Mahnung zuschicken. Darauf hin habe ich mal meine Zugangsdaten und alles zuschicken lassen. Ich habe die Daten bekommen. Und habe mich dann mal eingeloggt wo ich da gewesen war. Das ist schon 2 Jahre her. Und neues gibt es dort auch nichts. Ich habe darauf wieder geantwortet und habe denen gesagt die sollen alles von mir löschen. Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail bekommen und die wussten auf einmal nicht mehr wer ich war. 

Mir ist das alles egal. Und eine Mahnung wird bei mir sowieso nicht eintreffen, da ich damals noch 17 war und eine frei erfundenen Namen, Adresse und sonst alles angeben haben. Was sie nur machen können ist weiter Geld abbuchen, aber wenn wieder was abgebucht wird, lass ich mir eine neue Kontonummer geben.

Also ich würde da nicht viel geschieß machen. Einfach Geld zurück buchen und fertig. Wenn Mahnungen kommen, wegwerfen.

Wenn man mal überlegt, was man alles anstellen könnte, wenn ich zum Beispiel von jedem einen Euro abbuchen würde, wieviele das Geld nicht rückbuchen würden, bzw. von der anführungszeichen Mahnung dann doch bezahlen, da wär ich ja reich :-D . Aber egal.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wie BlackJack bestätigt, werden hier offensichtlich alte Kundenkonten neu eröffnet, ohne dass der Kunde davon weiss und das tatsächlich möchte. Derzeitiger Favorit ist Kunde 1.


----------



## bashtovoy (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

jedenfalls wird dieses Forum hier dazu beitragen, dass ein gewisser Herr S.B. demnächst die Folgen seines Handelns spüren wird.

In *sehr* speziellen Foren wird bereits offen darüber geredet, bestehende bzw. beabsichtigte Geschäftsbeziehungen genauer zu prüfen.


----------



## stephan.richter (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> jedenfalls wird dieses Forum hier dazu beitragen, dass ein gewisser Herr S.B. demnächst die Folgen seines Handelns spüren wird.
> 
> In *sehr* speziellen Foren wird bereits offen darüber geredet, bestehende bzw. beabsichtigte Geschäftsbeziehungen genauer zu prüfen.



Ich welchen denn. Würde mich mal interessieren.

Danke
Stephan


----------



## bashtovoy (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Kann ich im Moment auch nicht genau sagen.
Ich habe einfach mal nach Firmennamen,Geschäftsführer,Projekten der Firma gegoogelt.Dabei findet man zahlreiche XXX Seiten und Hinweise auf Foren.Man muss sich nur etwas Zeit nehmen - man wird nicht gleich auf den ersten Seiten fündig.
Probiere es einfach selber aus.


----------



## ItsNotFunny (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute,

wie gestern schon angekündigt habe ich ein Schreiben aufgesetzt. Mich würde mal interessieren an welche Adresse ich das schicken soll?

In der Email mit der Androhung der Mahnung steht die Gotthelfstrasse. Wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe ist die aber nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## stephan.richter (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				ItsNotFunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie gestern schon angekündigt habe ich ein Schreiben aufgesetzt. Mich würde mal interessieren an welche Adresse ich das schicken soll?
> 
> In der Email mit der Androhung der Mahnung steht die Gotthelfstrasse. Wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe ist die aber nicht mehr aktuell.



Nimm die hier:

ht*p://vanilla-verlag.de/impressum.php

Grüße


----------



## Escoba (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo bei mir ist es das selbe !


----------



## Escoba (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also so sieht es aus ich habe mich am 6juni 06 bei ein er seite angemeldet aber da stand kostenlose registrierung und jetzt haben die einfach 9.95eu abgebucht habe sie heute wieder zurückgebucht ! wie sieht es aus wenn ich auf den aktivierungslink geklickt habe ! muss ich dann zahlen weil da ja gestanden hat KOSTENLOSE REGISTRIERUNG ! könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## ItsNotFunny (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stephan.richter schrieb:
			
		

> ItsNotFunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, danke nochmal. Werd das schreiben nachher mal in die Post geben. Hab ja mal versucht online über den Handelsregistereintrag die passende Adresse zu finden aber die beiden HRB Nummern haben nichts gebracht. Werd es jetzt also auch an den Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring schicken.


----------



## bashtovoy (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Interessant ist immer noch die Tatsache, dass in den mails von denen die falsche Adresse angegeben wird.Ich nenne das [......] - und gerade auch deshalb, wenn ich jemanden auffordere, sich schriftlich per Post zu äußern.

Aber mit den neusten postings zeichnet sich auch eine Kundenkategorie 4 ab.
_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bashtovoy (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Escoba schrieb:
			
		

> also so sieht es aus ich habe mich am 6juni 06 bei ein er seite angemeldet aber da stand kostenlose registrierung und jetzt haben die einfach 9.95eu abgebucht habe sie heute wieder zurückgebucht ! wie sieht es aus wenn ich auf den aktivierungslink geklickt habe ! muss ich dann zahlen weil da ja gestanden hat KOSTENLOSE REGISTRIERUNG ! könnt ihr mir helfen ?




*Hast Du bei Deiner Registrierung die Kontonummer angegeben??!! *


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich würd mal sagen: Die Registrierung ist kostenlos, kostet ja auch nix, sich registrieren zu lassen, die "Mitgliedschaft" ist dann nicht mehr kostenlos. 

Evt. wäre da eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums möglich, wenn bei der Anmeldung die Kosten der Mitgliedschaft nicht mitgeteilt wurden ?


----------



## awada (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Heute hab ich auch gesehen, das am 21.06.06 9,95 € von dem Vanilla Verlag abgebucht wurden. Ich gehöre zu dem Kundenstamm 1. Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahre, anfang diesen Jahres auch mal einen 3 Tag Testaccount, allerdings vergessen zu kündigen, hat sich dann um einen Monat verlängert und diesen dann korrekt gekündigt. Vorgestern hab ich dann im Rahmen, eines aufräumens meines Mailkontos auch diese Mails gelöscht, da ich nix mehr von denen hörte und nun das. Da die Bank leider schon zu hatte, muss ich warten bis Montag, bis ich das Geld zurückbuchen lassen kann. Ich hab mich durch die meisten Seiten gewühlt und werde schauen, was dann auf mich zu kommt. Da allerdings von den ersten Postern, die ja schon im Mai Probleme mit dem Vanilla Verlag hatten, nix mehr von sich hören liesen, denke ich dass sich das nichtbeachten der kommenden Mahnung, nicht weiter auswirkt. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Escoba schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe mich am 6juni 06 bei einer seite angemeldet....


Lässt dich nachvollziehen welche Site das gewesen ist, welche URL verwendet wurde?


----------



## Luppi (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo

Ich habe habe das Geldauch zurückbuchen lassen. Aber ich habe bis jetzt noch keine E-Mail von dennen bekommen.?

Und hier wird von nem Einschreiben berichtet das man an die Vanilla GmbH schicken soll wo finde ich das.?


----------



## fragile (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Luppi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe habe das Geldauch zurückbuchen lassen. Aber ich habe bis jetzt noch keine E-Mail von dennen bekommen.?
> 
> Und hier wird von nem Einschreiben berichtet das man an die Vanilla GmbH schicken soll wo finde ich das.?


Ich habe auch die Lastschrift von Vanilla zurückgehen lassen. Heute bekomme ich eine schriftliche Mahnung, daß ich angeblich am 18.5.2006 unter einer IP-Adresse mit meiner (richtigen) EMailadresse w*.w.adultmoviebox.de  in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Habe ich definitiv nicht !! Die können sich ja irgendwelche Angaben zusammenreimen in Ihrer Mahnung, wie erreiche ich eine VERLÄSSLICHE und rechtlich verbindliche Auskunft über meine Zugangsdaten, z.b. von deren Provider ? SOll ich doch erstmal zahlen ? Bin ein wenig ratlos und bitte mal die Experten hier um Hilfe...

Thx

_Link deaktiviert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				fragile schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ein wenig ratlos und bitte mal die Experten hier um Hilfe...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## soeren (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				fragile schrieb:
			
		

> Luppi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann hast Du die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen?(Nur um einmal zeitlich einzugrenzen wieviel Zeit zwischen Rücklastschrift und Mahnung vergeht.)
Ich habe von denen jedenfalls die Kopie der Aktivierungsmail und eine Kopie des angeblichen Angebotes verlangt.Bis heute habe ich nichts gehört von denen.

Die wünschen einem viel Spaß mit Ihrem Angebot - und vergessen doch glatt einem die Zugangsdaten zu versenden. 
Allein diese Tatsache entspricht der "Nichterfüllung" und müsste hier mal zum Nachdenken anregen, wer hier eigentlich wem eine Mahnung zukommen lassen sollte.

*ODER HAT JEMAND ZUGANGSDATEN?!*


----------



## bashtovoy (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe mich zum Thema Lastschrift mal ein wenig umgehört.Die einhellige Meinung war durchgehend, dass eine Belastung per Lastschriftverfahren mind. 3-4 Werktage in Anspruch nimmt, ehe die Belastung zu sehen ist.
Da meine Bank eh nicht die schnellste ist, wundert mich nun doch diese Blitzüberweisung.Am 19.06. abends Aktivierung am 21.06. morgens die Belastung.

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wann der Lastschriftauftrag bei der belastenden Bank in Auftrag gegeben worden ist.

Desweiteren fordern seriöse Unternehmen grundsätzlich eine Aktualisierung der Bankdaten um Folgekosten durch Rücklastschriften für sich selbst oder Ihre Kundschaft zu vermeiden.


----------



## soeren (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So Leute, die Post ist da. 
Und damit das obligate Mahnschreiben.

Jetzt lege ich es auf ein Mahnverfahren an, um die in die Knie gehen zu sehen.

Die versendete IP verweist auf unser Firmennetzwerk.Die Firma gehört zu einem großen Bayrischen Konzern, der eines der best überwachtesten und protokollierten Netzwerke der Welt hat.

Zu der angegebenen Zeit gibt es weder einen Zugriff noch war jemand in der Firma anwesend.Das wird durch unseren externen Wachdienst bestätigt werden.

Der letzte Rechner in der Firma ist am 19.06.2006 um 18.35 Uhr heruntergefahren worden.Und der einzige Rechner der meiner Person zuzuordnen ist, weil ich ein privates Notebook nutze nachweislich um 18.13 Uhr.Später wurde es dann erst wieder um 21.00 Uhr eingeschaltet.

Damit ist für mich klar, dass es sich hier nicht um ein Versehen handeln kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt lege ich es auf ein Mahnverfahren an, um die in die Knie gehen zu sehen.


Falls  du den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid meinst, wirst du mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit  vergeblich warten.


			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Die versendete IP verweist auf unser Firmennetzwerk.Die Firma gehört zu einem großen Bayrischen Konzern, der eines der best überwachtesten und protokollierten Netzwerke der Welt hat.


was auf wenig professionelle Auswertung der IP weist....


----------



## soeren (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ach so , falls sich nun jemand fragt, wie die nun an die IP gekommen sind:

Da ja hier schon oft davon gesprochen worden ist, hier die Erklärung.

Es ist mir von dem besagten Netzwerk aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht und niemals möglich, private Nachrichten über meine private Mailadresse zu beziehen.Weder Empfang noch Versand.Das heist, dass ich selbst wenn ich zur besagten Uhrzeit noch anwesend gewesen wäre den besagten link in Verbindung mit der IP nicht erhalten haben kann.

Deshalb habe ich in voller Absicht meine Beschwerdemails aus der Firma mit der Firmenadresse versand.

Ergebniss - prompt reingefallen.Jetzt schnell noch die alten Daten mit der IP Adresse mischen und ein Mahnschreiben aufgesetzt. Schön dumm. 

Ich hoffe, dass jetzt auch der letzte weiß was zu tun ist. Ich werde jedenfalls das heutige Schreiben meiner Anzeige beifügen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=155489#post155489
auch hier nochmal der Hinweis: Die ganze IP-Debatte ist IMHO irrelevant. Würde mir jemand damit kommen,
bekäme er die Antwort, sie sich einzurahmen und   an die Backe zu nageln.

cp


----------



## soeren (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Natürlich hast Du Recht.
Aber in meinem Fall ist die IP schon mit mir in Zusammenhang zu bringen da ich nun einmal Mitarbeiter der Netzwerkbetreibenden Firma bin.Nur aus obigen benannten Gründen, hätte ich in diesem Netzwerk auf meine private Adresse halt nichts empfangen bzw. bestätigen können.

Privat nutze ich das Kabelnetzwerk und habe dort seit Ewigkeiten die selbe IP Adresse - die ich mir aber mit vielen anderen teile.
Aber auch dann hätte ich nachweisen können, das der Rechner nicht eingeschaltet war.

Falls es jemanden interessiert : 195.145.81.73 :sun:


----------



## masterchief (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich nun meine Mahnung per post erhalten.
18,70€

Was nun, wie sollen wir denn dann vorgehen (die die jetzt immer mehr zahlen sollen)


----------



## Krangh (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe nun mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung bekommen.
Es handelt sich bei mir auch um 8,70 €.

Das lustige an dem Brief ist, dass die Adresse meine alte ist (ich bin nämlich umgezogen) UND dass der Provider T-Online ist (t-dialin). Und den nutze ich seit meinem Umzug nicht mehr.

Ich werde nun also dieses Schreiben und die Mails von Vanilla den Behörden übergeben, die sich ja schon mit meinem Strafantrag befasst haben.

Lustig ist auch, dass auf meine Mail mit dem Hinweis zum Fernabsatzgesetz nur Gewäsch zurückkam, von wegen ich müsse schriftlich Einspruch einlegen oder zur Polizei gehen.


----------



## nienstock (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Moin#

Habe auch eine solche Abbuchung bekommen. Hab dann über google zu diesem Post gefunden.
Habe das Geld am selben Tag zurück buchen lassen nach einer Woche kam dann die Mahnung mit dem Betrag von insg. 18.70 €.
Werde nix an diesen kleinen [...] zahlen. 
Und weiter diesen Post hier verfolgen.

Danke schon mal an computerbetrug.de

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## phantom3000 (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> *ODER HAT JEMAND ZUGANGSDATEN?!*



Hi,

also in meiner Mahnung die ich per Post bekommen habe, haben Sie mir Benutzername und Passwort zugesendet. Da ich jedoch noch nicht mal ´nen X-Check Account habe, könnte ich das Angebot noch nicht mal nutzen  

@Krangh

Genauso geht es mir. Alte Adresse, alte Bankverbindung, alter Provider in der Mahnung angegeben. Auf Anfrage bei einem Anwalt, meinte dieser ist solle nichts machen. Erst wenn ein Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird, sollte man handeln. 
Das können Sie gerne tun. Das ich bei diesem Provider ( der in der Mahnung angegeben ist )schon seit Ewigkeiten gekündigt habe und ich diesen Provider technisch nicht mehr nutzen kann beweise ich denen gerne :sun: 
Hat eigentlich jemand nochmal telefonisch bei denen was erreicht?

Gruß


----------



## soeren (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

In der Mahnung sind mir jetzt auch die Zugangsdaten mitgeteilt worden.[........] Dafür gibt es ja eine separate Anmeldung.

Im übrigen habe ich auch noch mal unseren Firmenserver checken lassen der sich mit der IP unseres Providers in Verbindung bringen und auch als einziger die Möglichkeit gibt sich mit diesem zu verbinden - keine Aktivitäten zu angeblichen Zeitpunkt.(Hätte mich auch gewundert - sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen auch keine Verbindung mehr zulassen!)

Allerdings zeichnet sich mit meiner Zuordnung der IP ein Schema ab.

Dazu später mehr.

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bashtovoy (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Schon mal einer ne zweite Mahnung erhalten?:scherzkeks:


----------



## trulli (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich beobachte die Diskussion hier schon sehr lange, und komme zu folgendem Schluß:

ICH MÖCHTE KLARSTELLEN, DASS ES SICH DABEI UM MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG HANDELT.

Mir ist beim lesen des Forums folgendes aufgefallen:

[......]
Die meisten Betroffenen hatten eindeutig einen Probe- Abo.

Aber alles in allem sagen die IP`s nichts über die Person des Absender`s von Nachrichten aus. Und von einem Kunden kann ein Provider nicht leben. 

Obwohl die ersten hier schon im Mai gepostet haben, scheint keiner bis jetzt eine zweite Mahnung erhalten zu haben.

Viele wissen nach Feststellung der Abbuchung nicht wofür Sie bezahlt haben, da es keinen Hinweis auf die Zugangsdaten gibt.

UND ES ERSTATTEN NICHT ALLE ANZEIGE!!!

Dann bis zur nächsten Lastschrift !!!

Euer Trulli

_Auch persönliche Meinungen können, da veröffentlicht, wegen unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen rechtlich bedenklich sein. Daher wurden Teile des Postings editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Krangh (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				trulli schrieb:
			
		

> edit


Falsch! Ich habe mich vor der Mahnung per Mail an Vanilla gewandt, und habe eine T-Online Adresse in der Mahnung stehen (t-dialin)! Und das obwohl ich T-Online nachweislich schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr nutze.


----------



## bashtovoy (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung bekommen.
> Es handelt sich bei mir auch um 8,70 €.
> 
> Das lustige an dem Brief ist, dass die Adresse meine alte ist (ich bin nämlich umgezogen) UND dass der Provider T-Online ist (t-dialin). Und den nutze ich seit meinem Umzug nicht mehr.
> ...



Nicht ODER sondern UND!!!:-p


----------



## Escoba (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also die seite hieß irgendwie private amateure ! ich denke mal das dies die seite ist weil ich mich sonst nirgends regestriert habe und das nur wegen nem dumnmen joke also wie sieht es aus ?


----------



## Escoba (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

nein ich habe keine kontonummer angegeben ! war schonmal angemeldet bei einer seite wo vanilla abgebucht hat aber nie ohne grund weil ich habe alle künndigungsschreiben und deswegen kann das nicht sein !!! danke meldet euch


----------



## soeren (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Es scheint so, als ob tatsächlich alte Beziehungen wieder aufgefrischt werden sollen.

Das Verhalten vom Vanilla Verlag schädigt allerdings die gesamte Branche.Ich werde jedenfalls nie mehr irgendwo meine Kontonummer hinterlegen. Der Verkauf von Leistungen über das Internet wird durch solche Aktionen nur erschwert.Das Misstrauen wächst.

Kein Wort, welches einen Fehler einräumt - stattdessen der Hinweis doch zur Polizei zu gehen. Solch unprofessionelles Verhalten habe ich ja noch nie erlebt.

Der Hammer sind die mit smilies bestückten e-mails!!!!

Im übrigen weist das Mahnschreiben kein Datum auf und die Aktivierung über den benannten Provider ist bei mir technisch und praktisch nicht möglich.

Ich werde denen am Montag per Fax den Wiederspruch zur Mahnung zukommen lassen.Alles weitere sollen dann die Gerichte klären.Spätestens wenn gegen den ersten hier ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eröffnet wird, sollten wir uns mal persönlich schreiben.Die Masse der Betroffenen kann ja wohl nicht ignoriert werden und stellt die Rechtmäßigkeit erheblich in Zweifel.
Wenn das Angebot damals wenigstens gut gewesen wäre, hätte man sich ja vielleicht noch mal breitschlagen lassen. 
Aber hier tauchen ja sogar Leute auf, die trotz laufenden Abo noch einmal zur Kasse gebeten worden sind.:wall:


----------



## BlackJack (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> fragile schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo, ich hatte Zugangsdaten bekommen. Das war ein [......] und hat sich automatisch nach 3 Tagen gelöscht. Hatte vergessen Sie zu sichern.
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## soeren (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung bekommen.
> Es handelt sich bei mir auch um 8,70 €.
> 
> Das lustige an dem Brief ist, dass die Adresse meine alte ist (ich bin nämlich umgezogen) UND dass der Provider T-Online ist (t-dialin). Und den nutze ich seit meinem Umzug nicht mehr.
> ...



@Krangh

wenn das von Dir benannte Gewäsch und der Hinweis auf die Polizei per mail kam, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du diese mal posten könntest oder per PN an mich weiterleitest.

Danke


----------



## fragile (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> @Krangh
> 
> wenn das von Dir benannte Gewäsch und der Hinweis auf die Polizei per mail kam, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du diese mal posten könntest oder per PN an mich weiterleitest.
> 
> Danke


Das kam jetzt per Briefpost als "Mahnung". Jetzt wollen Sie, daß ich per Post Einspruch erhebe, damit sie das an den Provider weiterleiten können.. die IP-Adresse ist definitiv falsch, da ich eine statische habe, die nach außen hin nicht sichtbar ist. Die IP unserer Proxy ist es auch nicht. Meiner privaten Meinung nach sind _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## trulli (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

_[Vollzitat eines fremden Textes entfernt.

Hier reicht ein Link zum Original.

(bh)]_


----------



## Krangh (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> @Krangh
> 
> wenn das von Dir benannte Gewäsch und der Hinweis auf die Polizei per mail kam, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du diese mal posten könntest oder per PN an mich weiterleitest.
> 
> Danke


Ok, hier einmal die Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> wie gesagt, schreiben wir "hätte aktiviert werden können", da nur eine Überprüfung der IP-Adresse etc. 100%ig Aufschluss gibt, ob Sie den Link aktiviert haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> > da nur eine Überprüfung der IP-Adresse etc. 100%ig Aufschluss gibt, ob Sie den Link aktiviert haben.


Das stimmt nicht, denn jeder x-beliebige Nutzer des Internetanschlusses, der womöglich zu Krangh führt, könnte der Anwender des Dienstes gewesen sein. An der Stelle kann z. B. an unverschlüsselte Accespoints bei der Nutzung von WLAN oder zahlreiche Nutzer in der Familie selbst erinnert werden.



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> > Fakt ist, er wurde aktiviert, da wir eine Buchung im System haben und diese nicht manuell beeinflusst werden kann.


Was erst noch zu beweisen wäre! Die Buchung allein ist allenfalls ein Anscheinsbeweis - Tatsachen sprechen aber eine andere Sprache und Manipulationsmöglichkeiten sind manigfaltig.



			
				Krangh schrieb:
			
		

> > Sie können gern schriftlich Ihren Einspruch per Fax oder Post zu uns schicken. Gern können Sie auch zur ortsansässigen Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt stellen. Die Polizei soll sich dann bitte zur Klärung mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


Wobei der Einspruch (soll wohl Widerspruch heißen) nichts mit der Anzeigenerstattung zu tun hat - das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Natürlich wird die Polizei dann die Verbindungsdaten bei Vanilla einholen aber was sollen die beweisen? In dem Thread hier stehn jetzt schon einige abenteuerliche Ansatzpunkte, wohin die IP führen könnte, wenn sie denn überhaupt recherchierbar ist.


----------



## Krangh (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nicht, denn jeder x-beliebige Nutzer des Internetanschlusses, der womöglich zu Krangh führt, könnte der Anwender des Dienstes gewesen sein. An der Stelle kann z. B. an unverschlüsselte Accespoints bei der Nutzung von WLAN oder zahlreiche Nutzer in der Familie selbst erinnert werden.


Das stimmt, allerdings war ich zu der in der Mahnung angegebenen Zeit, wo ich dieses Abo angeblich abgeschlossen habe nachweislich weit von zu Hause entfernt und habe Geburtstag eines Bekannten gefeiert.
Jemand anderes außer mir und meiner Freundin kann nicht an den PC und wir waren beide weg.
Desweiteren kommen bei mir ja noch 2 andere Sachen dazu wie falsche Adresse und falscher Provider (nicht wirklich falsch aber ca. 1 Jahr alt).


----------



## GeeDogg (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So, meine Mahnung ist heute auch gekommen. 

Kann mir einer sagen welcher Provider t-ipconnect.de ist? Ich benutze nämlich AOL. Gehört der dazu? Und wie kann ich meine IP-Adresse rausbekommen?

Wäre für Informationen dankbar. Kenn mich damit nämlich nicht so aus,

Auf alle Fälle werde ich den Mahnbetrag nicht zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				GeeDogg schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen welcher Provider t-ipconnect.de ist? Ich benutze nämlich AOL. Gehört der dazu? Und wie kann ich meine IP-Adresse rausbekommen?


t-ipconnect ist T-Com.  AOL verwendet  verbindet über Proxies. Das heißt, viele User werden 
über relativ wenige IPs  verbunden. Nur AOL weiß,  wer zu welchem Zeitpunkt über welchen Proxie im WWW war.


----------



## Muhadiep (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So habe heute die schriftliche Mahnung vom Vanilla Verlag bekommen. 

Das komische ist nur, das ich vor 3 Monaten umgezogen bin und die an meine "alte" Adresse schreiben. Hab die Faxen dicke. Rechtsanwalttermin am Mittwoch.  Mal schauen ob ich dann noch was höre?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				GeeDogg schrieb:
			
		

> ....t-ipconnect.de....


Das steht für Provider, die das DSL-Netz der T-Com verwenden, z. B. 1&1 oder Congster. Steht da t-dialin, dann handelt es sich um eine T-Online-Session über die T-Com. AOL, wie in deinem Fall, hat ganz eigene IP-Adressen, wie CP schon schrieb.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Muhadiep schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische ist nur, das ich vor 3 Monaten umgezogen bin und die an meine "alte" Adresse schreiben.


Dann gehörst du zur Kategorie Kunde 2. Irgendwer, wenn nicht du selbst, verwendet deine "alten" Daten.


----------



## spiqz (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand "Mehr" post von vanilla bekommen?

habe heut den brief mit der Mahnung erhalten und soll 18,70€ überweisen, Eine Bekannte die bei der Postbank arbeitet meinte, alleine durch die "Bearbeitungsgebühren" wegen der rücklastschrift von 8,75€ sind deutlich zu hoch und weisen auf Betrug hin.

Also soll ich jetzt einfach zuhause sitzen bleiben und nichts tun ?!

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...da hat deine Bekannte aber reichlich übertrieben oder meinst du die kennt sich im Strafrecht aus? Die Rücklastschriftgebühr liegt nämlich zwischen etwa 4 und 12 €, von Bank zu Bank verschieden.
Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der gesamte Rechungslauf mEn einen unseriösen Touch hat, sind Bearbeitungsgebühren in dieser Höhe durchaus üblich. Wenn du dir sicher bist, keinen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein, dann brauchst du die letztendlich ja nicht zu zahlen - zuvor sollte der Forderungssteller jedoch auf Widerspruch hin nachweisen, dass du tatsächlich dessen Kunde bist. Wie die bisherigen "Kunden" hier im Forum jedoch bestätigen, lohnt der Widerspruch kaum, da die Vanilla eher nicht zum einlenken bereit ist. Der nächste ernsthafte Schritt wäre ein _gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid_, doch davon war hier noch nie etwas zu lesen. Ob weitere E-Mails oder womöglich Briefe eintrudeln ist dabei eher bedeutungslos und würde allenfalls dem Zweck dienen, den vermeintlichen "Kunden" doch noch zu einer Zahlung zu bewegen.


----------



## Luppi (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Heute hab ich die Kündigung per Email erhalten.

Habe das Geld am 28.06.2006 zurückbuchen lassen. Naja warten wirs mal ab


----------



## onkelmarco (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

[noparse]Ich habe dann heute per Mail folgendes bekommen.

Welcher Händler soll das bitte gewesen sein?
Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie dieser E-Mail sowie eine Aufstellung aller bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten über mich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: info || vanillapay.com [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Montag, 3. Juli 2006 18:40
An: 
Betreff: AW: Kündigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de 

Sehr geehrte/r ,
ihrer Bitte um Aufklärung der aktuellen Buchung kommen wir wie folgt
nach: 

Laut System, wurde Ihnen von unserem Händler eine Email mit dem Angebot über eine vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft zugeschickt. Die Daten wurden bereits von Ihnen bei einer anderen Mitgliedschaft eingetragen, Ihre Postadresse und Ihre Kontodaten waren daher seitdem gespeichert. 

In der Email unseres Händlers w*w.adultmoviebox.de wurde die Mitgliedschaft angeboten und hätte durch einen Link aktiviert werden können. Da wir eine Buchung im System haben, wurde dieser Link auch aktiviert. 

Der Betrag beträgt 9,95 EUR pro Monat. Den aktuellen Buchungszeitraum finden Sie auf Ihrem Kontoauszug



Viele Grüsse 
.....
Customer Care Center

_____________________________
Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring 33
D-80333 München

fon:    +49-89-255 537***
fax:    +49-89-255 537 ***
mail:   [email protected]
web:    w*w.vanillapay.com 






-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----

Gesendet: Montag, 3. Juli 2006 15:31
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Aw: Kündigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de

 Bitte lassen Sie mir alle Vertragsrelevanten Daten per Post oder E-Mail zu kommen.
Besonders bitte die Unterlagen, in dem Sie meine Unterschrift haben zur Mitgliedschaft.
Ich werde das ganze meinem Rechtsanwalt zu Prüfung übersenden.

mfg



----- Original Nachricht ----
Von:     Support-Hotline <[email protected]>
An:      
Datum:   03.07.2006 12:08
Betreff: Kündigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de 

> 
> wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen 
> gekündigt.
> 
> Ihre Mitgliedschaft läuft am ( 09.07.2006, 17:00 Uhr ) aus.
> Bis zum Ende Ihrer Mitgliedschaft steht Ihnen der Memberbereich in 
> vollem Umfang zur Verfügung.
> 
> Die Kündigung wurde von unserem System automatisch durchgeführt da die 
> Lastschrift von Ihrer Bank aus folgendem Grund: "Widerspruch" nicht 
> ausgeführt wurde.Sie erhalten in den nächsten Tagen von uns eine 
> Mahnung
per
> Post. Um weitere Kosten (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid)  zu vermeiden empfehlen 
> wir Ihnen diese umgehend zu begleichen.
> 
> Falls Sie mit der Kündigung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich
bitte
> vertrauensvoll an unseren Support.
> 
> Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß weiterhin bei w*w.adultmoviebox.de
> 
> Ihr Support-Team von der
> Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
> Gotthelfstrasse 83
> 81677 München
> 
> Telefon: 089/92989***
> Fax: 089/92989***
> 
> Internet: 
w*w.adultmoviebox.de/
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Geschäftsführer: ....
> Amtsgericht München, HRB 141284
> Ust.ID.-Nr.: DE 813399556
> Steuer Nr.: 826/21665
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
>

Benutzername und E-Mail Adresse habe ich hier mal gelöscht.
Ich werde mich die Tage mal hinsetzen und alle Daten zusammen fassen und einem Anwalt übergeben. Mich wundert es echt wie die einem mitteilen, man habe eine Mail mit einem Angebot bekommen und hier nen link angeklickt und damit ist alles klar.
Ich kenne mich rechtlich leider nicht aus. Aber sollte da nicht ein Hinweis kommen das man nun einen Kostenplichtigen Teil aktiviert?
Ich erinner mich nicht im letzten Monat sowas bekommen zu haben. Und wenn es auch so wäre und ich hätte den Link angeklickt, UND???
Ist das denn Rechtsgültig? Naja mal sehen was einer sagt der sich auskennt.[/noparse]

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, Links deaktiviert modaction_


----------



## onkelmarco (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

persönliche Daten gelöscht, Links deaktiviert modaction

wollte den Text noch Editieren und meine Daten und die Links abändern. Sorry!!!!

Habe nun aus langeweile glaube ich alles Redaktionen von solchen Fernseh Magazinen angeschrieben die ich kannte.
Mal sehen ob es war bringt.

Damals hatte ich Probleme mit dem Online Spiel World of Warcraft und die Spielebild hat es gedruckt und mich danach noch weiter betreut.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Händler soll das bitte gewesen sein?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, gibt es den Händler überhaupt oder ist der Händler der Veranstalter selbst?



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es auch so wäre und ich hätte den Link angeklickt, UND??? Ist das denn Rechtsgültig? Naja mal sehen was einer sagt der sich auskennt.


Auskennen tun sich hier einige, musst nur ein bisschen hier rumlesen - eine Einzelantwort auf deine Frage gibt es nicht.



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das denn Rechtsgültig?


Siehe > HIER <!


----------



## onkelmarco (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ahh danke für den Link. Sehr interessant was dort steht.
Habe mich nun Entschieden mal abzuwarten wann mich die Mahnung erreicht.
Bin Umgezogen im Oktober 05 und weiß nicht ob der Brief hier ankommen wird.
Mal sehen.

Habe auf Grund des Links aber auch schon mal meinen Widerruf vorgeschrieben.
Ich warte aber bis die Mahnung da ist.
Oder sollte ich es jetzt schon schicken?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sollte ich es jetzt schon schicken?


Wegen einer Lastschrift etwa? Womöglich habe die Abbucher ja eine nicht zuordenbare Adresse und dann würde der unnütze Schriftverkehr ins Leere laufen - da wirst du doch nicht etwa Vorschub leisten wollen, oder? :scherzkeks:


----------



## GeeDogg (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> GeeDogg schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha,also ist der Provider schonmal falsch. Dann brauch ich ja auch nicht zu wissen ob die IP stimmt. Sehe ich doch richtig oder?

Ich hatte vor ca. 1,5 Jahren mal 1&1.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

und hier auch nochmal mein Kommentar dazu 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=155489#post155489


----------



## DasB (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo!

Auch ich bin ein 'Opfer'. Ich habe mich definitiv nicht irgendwo angemeldet oder irgendeinen Link angeklickt. 

Abbuchung von 9.95 Euro am 13.06.
Mitglied Zeitraum 10.06.-10.07.
Lastschriftrückgabe 6 Tage später
Mahnung kam am 03.07.

Ich verfolge diesen Thread fast von Anfang an. Unglaublich wieviel Geschädigte es gibt.
Mir fällt auf, dass immer wieder x-check erwähnt wird. Dort habe ich mich mal vor Jahren
angemeldet und später fristgemäß gekündigt und seitdem nie wieder etwas von denen gehört.

In der Mahnung wird eine eMail Adresse genannt, die ich schon sehr lange nicht
mehr habe. Doch weiß ich, dass ich mich damals mit dieser eMail bei x-check angemeldet hatte.
Auch das erwähnte Passwort im Schreiben der Mahung kommt mir bekannt vor. Zumindest weiß ich noch,
dass es damals eine Zahlenkombination bei x-check war. Woher nun die veralteten Kundendaten
stammen, dürfte klar sein, oder?

Es ist auch interessant, dass das Angebot von w*w.*dult*ovie*ox.de über x-check läuft.


Übrigens...

Auszug wikipedia
'Die Mahnung ist an keine Form gebunden, aus Beweisgründen empfiehlt sich aber Schriftform und, zumindest in wichtigen Angelegenheiten, Zustellung durch Einschreiben mit Rückschein, da der Gläubiger für den Zugang der Mahnung beweispflichtig ist.'

Habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten?! ...ich glaube nicht. 
Ich werde erst bei einem Mahnbescheid, wenn er denn kommen sollte, Widerspruch einlegen.

Auszug wikipedia
'Ist der Mahnbescheid erlassen, stellt die Landesjustizkasse im automatisierten Mahnverfahren eine Kostenrechnung aus, die dem Antragsteller auf dem normalen Postweg übermittelt wird. Parallel wird der Mahnbescheid dem Antragsgegner zugestellt. Dieser hat dann zwei Wochen Zeit, Widerspruch einzulegen. Solange die Kostenrechnung vom Antragsteller nicht an die Landesjustizkasse ausgeglichen ist, wird ein Vollstreckungsbescheid vom Zentralen Mahngericht nicht erlassen. Im manuellen Mahnverfahren sind die Kosten schon bei Stellung des Mahnantrags bezahlt worden.'

Hat sonst jemand Neuigkeiten?

es grüßt euch
DasB


----------



## Skooter (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Tja auch wenn es keiner mehr lesen kann auch ich gehöre diesem Kreis an.:roll: 


Vor ca. 1 Jahr mal auf irgendeiner Seite ein Angebot bestellt und dieses gleich wieder gekündigt da sich das angebot bei nicht Kündigung in ein Abo umwandelt.
Dann war auch eigentlich Ruhe. Und nun diese Abuchung die ja allen hier wohl bekannt ist. Diese habe ich zurück buchen lassen. Nun warte ich mal auf die Mahnung die ja auch kommen wird. Auf diese Mahnung werde ich nicht reagieren da normalerweise immer eine zweite (erneute Aufforderung) kommen müßte. Da ja die erste "Welle" von Vanilla im Mai war ich hier aber nichts lesen konnte das irgendeiner ein Mahnbescheid gekriegt hat werde ich also nichts machen. Kommt der Mahnbescheid hat man auch da noch 14 Tage Zeit bis zur Vollstreckung und diesen Zeitraum würde ich dann nutzen um dann einen Anwalt 
hinzu zu nehmen.Alles andere mit Ip und hin und her würde ich mir im moment keinen Kopf machen. Wie gesagt hier hat noch keiner geschrieben das er einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat .

Hier zielt man wohl darauf das man es auf den Konto übersieht und man probiert es noch ein zweites mal mit der Drohung vom Mahnbescheid um die 9.95 zu bekommen aber weiter geht man wohl auch da nicht.

Wartende Grüße Skooter


----------



## wollux (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				wollux schrieb:
			
		

> Skooter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





edit --- habe mal die urls ausgebaut


----------



## onkelmarco (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wieso antworten Sie nicht auf meine Frage? 
Gerne wiederhole ich meine bitte. 
Welcher Händler soll das bitte gewesen sein? 
Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie dieser E-Mail sowie eine Aufstellung aller 
bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten über mich. 
Bitte übermitteln Sie mir ebenfalls die Zugangsdaten für diese Account. 
Diese sind bei mir nie eingegangen. 

mfg 





----- Original Nachricht ---- 
Von: "info || vanilapay.com" <[email protected]> 
An: > 
Datum: 04.07.2006 08:22 
Betreff: AW: Kündigung Ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei wx.adultmoviebox.de 

> Sehr geehrte/r , 
> 
> der Vorgang wird von auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige 
> IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands 
> über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen. 
> 
> Sollte sich bei der Überprüfung durch unsere Rechtsabteilung 
> herausstellen das Ihre Daten Missbraucht wurden sind, wird von uns 
> Strafanzeige bei der Zuständigen Polzei gestellt. Computerbetrug ist 
> kein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern eine ernstzunehmende Straftat und wir 
> werden alles daran setzen unsere Händler vor kriminellen Individuen zu 
> schützen. 
> 
> Sollte sich bei der Überprüfung ebenfalls herausstellen das Sie die 
> Abbuchung unrechtmäßig einen Widerspruch oder uns falsche Tatsachen 
> mitgeilt haben, werden wir diesen Vorgang ohne weiteren Schriftverkehr 
> unseren Anwälten übergeben und gegen Sie ebenfalls eine Strafanzeige 
> wegen Betrug einreichen. 
> 
> Sind Ihre Daten also Missbraucht wurden und Sie völlig zu unrecht 
> beschuldigt wurden möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle schon einmal im 
> Voraus entschuligen und verbleiben, 
> 
> mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
> 
> Viele Grüsse  
> S. B.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> > > Sollte sich bei der Überprüfung durch unsere Rechtsabteilung herausstellen das ...


Von einer Rechtsabteilung kann man erwarten, dass dort zumindest rechtlich sichere oder gar studierte Mitarbeiter vorhanden sind. Bei der Firma, die hier behauptet eine Rechtsabteilung zu haben, vermisse ich beides.


----------



## fragile (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Rechtsabteilung kann man erwarten, dass dort zumindest rechtlich sichere oder gar studierte Mitarbeiter vorhanden sind. Bei der Firma, die hier behauptet eine Rechtsabteilung zu haben, vermisse ich beides.


ich habe auch obige Email bekommen nach der Mahnung. Wenn ich mir sicher bin, daß ich den Dienst nicht genutzt habe, wieso sollte ich dann wegen Betrugs angezeigt werden ? Sie könnten doch höchstens einen Titel gegen mich bei Gericht bewirken. Den Providerauszug - und nicht in ein Postschreiben eingefügte willkürliche Daten - sind sie mir immer noch schuldig. Ich bin gespannt. Kann man denen eine Frist setzen, Beweise zu erbringen und sie danach anzeigen ?


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				fragile schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denen eine Frist setzen, Beweise zu erbringen und sie danach anzeigen ?


Wegen was? In fast allen Threads  werden hier  sehr oft Strafrecht und Zivilrecht durcheinandergemengt.
Das Stellen einer Forderung ist reines Zivilrecht. Auch wenn sie unberechtigt ist, ist das noch kein Straftatbestand. 

j.


----------



## fragile (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen was? In fast allen Threads  werden hier  sehr oft Strafrecht und Zivilrecht durcheinandergemengt.
> Das Stellen einer Forderung ist reines Zivilrecht. Auch wenn sie unberechtigt ist, ist das noch kein Straftatbestand.
> 
> j.


Wenn sich herausstellt, daß die IP-Daten etc. veraltet oder falsch sind, ist das dann kein Betrug ? wie komme ihc übrigens von der in der Mahnung angegebenen IP-Adresse auf den Provider ? nslookup führt ins Leere... meine derzeitige IP-adresse kann man nicht nach außen sehen...


----------



## fragile (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				fragile schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich herausstellt, daß die IP-Daten etc. veraltet oder falsch sind, ist das dann kein Betrug ? wie komme ihc übrigens von der in der Mahnung angegebenen IP-Adresse auf den Provider ? nslookup führt ins Leere... meine derzeitige IP-adresse kann man nicht nach außen sehen...


update : hab die IP-Adresse untersucht, es ist tatsächlich die von der Einrichtung, in der ich jetzt gerade sitze, allerdings die der Firewall/Proxy...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				fragile schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich herausstellt, daß die IP-Daten etc. veraltet oder falsch sind, ist das dann kein Betrug ?


Sei vorsichtig mit dem Wort Betrug. Es ist ein  vielgebrauchtes und leicht dahin
 gesagtes   Wort,  ist aber in aller Regel sehr schwer zu beweisen. Das   
zivilrechtliche Problem ist wichtiger, so es denn  überhaupt eins ist. 

cp


----------



## husselhart (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,
jetzt mal ganz langsam!
Bin nun schon eine Stufe weiter. 
Wen interessiert hier IP.. hin oder her!
[ edit] 
Also habe jetzt 2/3 der Vanilla- [ edit] durchschritten und werde sehen wer zuletzt lacht. 
Den Spaß gönne ich mir, selbst wenn es mich ein paar Euro kostet !
Wo nix ist kann nichts geholt werden !
Mich haben sie 2 mal beim Bock gekriegt, habe Rückbuchung veranlaßt und jetzt Mahnung bekommen mit 8,75 + 9,95 Euro pro Noplink !
ES BLEIBT SPANNEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nun habe ich gestern Einspruch erhoben! 
Will mal sehen wie kompetent die Rechts- Abteilung von Vanilla ist !
Melde mich noch einmal, sobald ich den Berg erklummen habe!

_rechtlich problematische Aussagen editiert modaction _


----------



## Turrican76 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nichts für Ungut, aber das es sich bei Vanilla um pure [ edit] handelt dürfte wohl klar sein. :wall: 

Ich hab nach der E-Mail auch ne schriftliche Mahnung bekommen. An die Adresse bei meinen Eltern, da wohne ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, mit einer IP Adresse von Versanet, ich bin Arcor-Kunde, was soll man dazu noch anderes sagen? Zumal der Abbuchungsversuch über mein, bereits vor einem Jahr erloschenes, altes Konto gelaufen ist. :roll: 

Da sollen die mir nicht erzählen es hätte sich irgendwer anders eingelogt, oder ich hätte das versehentlich über einen Link in einer E-Mail aktiviert. Schwachsinn!! Ganz klar!!! :wall:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## trulli (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> der Vorgang wird von auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige
> IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands
> über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen.
> 
> ...



So ein Blödsinn.Selbst wenn es so wäre, könnte das bestimmt nicht Ihre "Rechtsabteilung".Das könnten dann natürlich nur Ermittlungsbehörden tun.

Mir hat man angeboten, dass Ihr "Kunde" (also selbst ) sich darum kümmern will.Von Rechtsabteilung und Computerbetrug keine Rede.

Mir scheint, dass man einlenken will, da man inzwischen einräumt, dass auch dritte dieses Disaster ausgelöst haben könnten.(Habe ich schriftlich.)

Ich habe hier von jemanden gelesen, dass die IP die eines Routers bzw. proxy`s war.
Dann mal viel Spaß bei der Ermittung des Rechners.


----------



## roby-nator (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Mitbetroffene!

Nachdem ich die dubiosen 9,95 € wieder habe zurückbuchen lassen, kam gestern die Mahnung mit 8,75 € Bearbeitungsgebühr. Weiß jetzt allerdings echt nicht, was ich als nächstes machen soll. Kann jemand evtl. ein Muster für ein Widerspruch posten? Dann kann jeder seine Meinung abgeben und wir haben am Ende ein druckreifes Muster. Na ja, habe auch überlegt, die Mahnung einfach wegzuwerfen. Ich kann es gar nicht gewesen sein, da ich seit mehr als nem Jahr Arcor habe und die mir vorwerfen, mit nem Telekom-Anschluss (pD9E4B88A.dip.t-dialin.net = Telekom, oder???) den Service genutzt zu haben. Ich glaube, dass wie schon einige vermuten, die einfach []! Bin echt mal gespannt, wie weit die damit kommen...

*[Virenscanner: "Vermutung" vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## trulli (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ein Tip an Vanilla, 

schreibt uns doch einfach, dass Euer Zentralrechner in Eurem Hochleistungs-Rechenzentrum verrückt gespielt hat und das es Euch leid tut. Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns ja mal wieder als Kunden begrüßen.(Aber nicht per link )
Für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten schickt Ihr uns dann einfach eine nette DVD aus einem Eurer anderen Projekte.(Aber nicht als Abo )

Das ganze dann noch von der Rechtsabteilung unterzeichnet - und aus die Maus.

Das leiten wir dann natürlich auch an die Polizei weiter.

Dann werden wir in aller Ruhe noch schnell Weltmeister und kümmern uns danach um Mutti.Und wenn Mutti nicht will - gibts ja immer noch die a**m**b**.


----------



## Cyrus (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo habe am 09.06.06 auch die Lastschrift auf meinem Konto gehabt und einen Tag später zurück buchen lassen als ich dann 7 Tage später per email die Mahnung bekommen habe schrieb ich eine email an die Vanilla mbH hier die heutige Antwort von Vanilla:
Sehr geehrte/r ,

der Vorgang wird von auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige
IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands
über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen.
Sollte sich bei der Überprüfung durch unsere Rechtsabteilung
herausstellen das Ihre Daten Missbraucht wurden sind, wird von uns
Strafanzeige bei der Zuständigen Polzei gestellt. Computerbetrug ist
kein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern eine ernstzunehmende Straftat und wir
werden alles daran setzen unsere Händler vor kriminellen Individuen zu
schützen.Sollte sich bei der Überprüfung ebenfalls herausstellen das Sie die
Abbuchung unrechtmäßig einen Widerspruch oder uns falsche Tatsachen
mitgeilt haben, werden wir diesen Vorgang ohne weiteren Schriftverkehr
unseren Anwälten übergeben und gegen Sie ebenfalls eine Strafanzeige
wegen Betrug einreichen.Sind Ihre Daten also Missbraucht wurden und Sie völlig zu unrecht
beschuldigt wurden möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle schon einmal im
Voraus entschuligen und verbleiben,

mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Viele Grüsse 
[...]

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## trulli (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Googelt mal nach Vanilla Verlag - am 21.06.2006 sind denen die Mitarbeiter ausgegangen.

Für eine Firma dieser Größe(mit Rechtsabteilung, u.s.w.) ergibt sich für die eine gesuchte Kraft aber ein verdammt großes Aufgabenfeld.

Hoffentlich wissen die Bewerber was da auf Sie zukommt.Allein mit der Post!Au weia!

Übrigens wird kein Anspruch an einen Schulabschluß gestellt.Soll aber nichts aussagen.


----------



## trulli (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				trulli schrieb:
			
		

> Googelt mal nach Vanilla Verlag - am 21.06.2006 sind denen die Mitarbeiter ausgegangen.
> 
> Für eine Firma dieser Größe(mit Rechtsabteilung, u.s.w.) ergibt sich für die eine gesuchte Kraft aber ein verdammt großes Aufgabenfeld.
> 
> ...




Ups, da war schon wieder einer schneller!
Herr B. unterzeichnet jetzt selbst - und ein neuer Text.
Hat sich keine Sekretärin beworben?

Ich sag doch, die lenken ein!
Ohne weiteren Schriftverkehr- na klar, rechnet sich auch nicht!!


----------



## Olaf1977 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi,

interessant ist auch dieser Link

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25287

man weiss es nicht ....

Ich habe auch den ganzen Krams gekriegt und werde warten was als nächstes kommt und natürlich dieses Forum weiter interessiert verfolgen. 

MFG

Olaf1977


----------



## bashtovoy (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Olaf1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> interessant ist auch dieser Link
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade von Vorsicht Kunde (c`t magazin) eine Mail erhalten.Die interessieren sich jetzt für eine Schilderung des Sachverhaltes.Werde ich nachher gleich erledigen.
Die scheinen mir einen Schritt weiter zu sein, woher die ungeklärten Bankdaten stammen.Nehmt doch selbst mal Kontakt auf!
Der obere Beitrag belegt das.


----------



## Olaf1977 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich habe denen von CT heute auch ne Email geschrieben und geschildert wie der Sachverhalt bei mir ist. Und da das ja bei uns allen hier ziemlich ähnelt bin ich ja mal gespannt was da passiert. Ich habe gehört das unsere Firma  vor kurzem auch bei BIZZ war in der Rubrik "Fass ohne Boden" ? Naja da mir die finanziellen Mittel fehlen um zum Rechtsanwalt zu gehen und mir Rechtsbeistand zu holen warte ich erstmal ab was passiert. Weil bei mir gibts eh nix zu holen.


----------



## spamme0815 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo,
verfolge das thema hier sehr interessiert. habe auch die lastschrift zurück buchen lassen und eine mahnung (ohne datum) erhalten.
laut dieser soll ich um eine uhrzeit die bestellung abgegeben haben, zu der ich laut einzelverbindungsnachweis meines providers NIE online war.
ich werde die email von VANILLA abwarten und mich dann hier wieder melden.
viel erfolg euch allen !!!


----------



## Tom030 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich weiß noch nicht ob es gut ist oder schlecht.. da ich in den letzten Jahren viel umgezogen bin und ich meine Emailadressen ebenfalls häufig wechsle, hab ich nie irgendeine Nachricht von denen bekommen(nur meine BV hab ich seit 15 Jahren).... Auch keine Mahnung bis heute.....  Ich würde sagen der Datensatz ist echt ziehmlich alt... Aber auch ich war vor Jahren bei X-Check mal angemeldet (weil dies hier jemand erwähnte)


----------



## onkelmarco (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

nächste antwort.

Sehr geehrter xxxxx

hierbei handelt es sich um unseren Händler wxw.adultmoviebox.de . 

Eine Aufstellung Ihrer bei uns gespeicherten Daten können wir aufgrund des 
Datenschutzgesetzes nicht per Email übermitteln. 

Haben Sie bereits schriftlich Einspruch per Fax oder Post eingelegt? Dann 
wird der Vorgang noch einmal von unserem Händler überprüft. 



Viele Grüsse 

[...] 
Customer Care Center 
_____________________________ 
Vanilla Verlag GmbH 
Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring 33 
D-80333 München 

fon: +49-89-255 537 220 
fax: +49-89-255 537 222 
mail: info @ vanilla-verlag.de
web: w*w.vanilla-verlag.de 

Ein wundert mich jetzt aber.......
wo ist der Smilie in der Mail geblieben?
Nichts mehr zu lachen bei Vanilla?

Ich warte jetzt mal auf die Mahnung und werde dann was Unternehmen.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt und kommerzielle Links deaktiviert. Bitte die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## onkelmarco (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ja dann schicken Sie mir die Daten doch einfach per Post.
Da ich ja auch ne Mahnung bekommen soll, liegen meine Daten ja wohl bei Ihnen vor.

mfg 
Marco Schulze

Meine antwort nun an Vanilla!


@Moderator

Wie kann ich einen Beitrag bearbeiten? Will nicht jedesmal meinen Spam in einem neuen Post da lassen.

_[Einfach die Hilfe befragen. (bh)]_


----------



## onkelmarco (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ahh ok nur fehlt bei mir der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Button!


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> > Eine Aufstellung Ihrer bei uns gespeicherten Daten können wir aufgrund des Datenschutzgesetzes nicht per Email übermitteln.


Eine gern bemühte Rechtsauffassung der "seriösen" Geschäftsleute - mMn aber ohne tatsächlichem Bestand. Firmen in diesem Biz unterliegen nicht dem Datenschutz in der erwähnten Weise.


----------



## derlalla (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> onkelmarco schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe am 3.12.05 bei webgirls-online.com einen 3-Tage Testzugang bestellt, dafür auch eine ordentliche Rechnung erhalten (4.95 €) wurde von meinem Konto abgebucht. Eine Bestätigung der Mitgliedschaft hebe ich per Email erhalten. (Beendigung für 3Tage-Zugang bestätigt)
Am 13.06.09 erfolgte bekannte Abbuchung per Lastschrift von 9,95 €, die ich am 16.06. zurückbuchen ließ. Am 19.6. habe ich dann Tel.-Nr. lt. Kontoauszug angerufen. Ich bekam den Hinweis per Telefon, eine kurze Schilderung meines Falls anzugeben, sowie um eine Überprüfung der Angelegenheit zu bitten. Daraufhin folgendes Schreiben per Fax gesendet: (Fax-Nr. wurde mir im telefongespräch mitgeteilt, habe aber bisher keine Bestätigung erhalten)
[.......]


Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Fax: 089 / 2 555 37 222


										Berlin, 19.06.2006

Betrifft:	[.......]
		[........] von 9,95€
		Zeitraum 09.06.-09.07.06 



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

im Telefongespräch am 19.06.06 mit einer ihrer Kollegin, bekam ich den Hinweis dieses Fax an Vanilla Verlag GmbH zu schicken.

Am 13.06.06 wurde meinem Konto eine mir unerklärliche Lastschrift von 9,95 abgebucht.
Das Geld habe ich am 16.06.2006 durch meine Sparkasse zurückbuchen lassen.
Ich bitte hiermit um eine Überprüfung dieser Angelegenheit, da ich diesbezüglich keinerlei Verpflichtung meiner Kenntnis nach eingegangen bin. Weder mit webgirls[at]online.com noch mit adult[at]moviebox.de
Anfang des Jahres 2006 (Januar/Februar) hatte ich lediglich einen 3-Tage Test-Zugang für Euro 4,99 € gekauft. Diese Summe wurde ordnungsgemäß von meinem Konto abgebucht. Danach habe ich nichts mehr gekauft bzw. genutzt oder vertraglich abgeschlossen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Angelegenheit hiermit für mich als beendet betrachten kann.


Mit freundlichem Gruß



[.......]


Am 04.Juli 2006 flatterte die bekannte Mahnung ins Haus, natürlich ohne Datum, aber mit der "alten" KD-Nr. weiterhin:
- veraltete IP -Nummer, 
- keine Angabe der Bestellungs-ID
Aber... ein anderes Passwort, als bei der Bestellung von 2005! 
(natürlich klar, weil ja damals der Preis 4,95 € und nicht 9,95 € lautete!)
Mich wundert nur, das dieses Mahnschreiben ziemlich aufwendig ist, also gleich mit Überweisungsschein dran usw.
Ich habe jetzt aber durch dieses Mahnschreiben eine Email-Adresse erhalten, die mir vorher nicht bekannt war. Nun werde ich nochmals das Faxschreiben (siehe oben) per Email an den Vanilla verlag zumailen.
Ansonsten warte ich ab, bis eine evtl. 2. Mahnung kommt oder gar ein Mahnbescheid ? Dann allerdings sollte ich wohl per Anwalt reagieren oder???
Hat jemand noch diesbezüglich neue Informationen ? Ich bin auch per Email erreichbar. [.......]
PS: bleibt 

_Mailadresse und weitere persönliche Angaben zum Schutz des Users editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## trulli (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

"Und klar das Geschäft wird mit Erotik schwieriger aber nicht unmöglich. Es wird halt nur weniger geben die dann das Geschäft machen, die anderen sitzen dann da und wundern sich wie man nun das Kanninchen aus dem Hut gezaubert hat."

"Jeder der in dem Bussines arbeitet ist Selbstständig und wie das Wort schon sagt " arbeite selbst und ständig" und etwas gedanken für die Entwicklung der Zukunft hat noch niemanden geschadet oder wie denkst du sind Unternehmen wie Bertelsmann, Microsoft oder Daimler zu Weltkonzernen gewurden."

*Ratet mal wer das in einem Forum so veröffentlicht hat.
*
Der ist ja total krank.Vergleicht sein Schaffen mit den von Weltkonzernen.Mit diesem Persönlichkeitsprofil gibts glatt eine Freispruch.


----------



## bashtovoy (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mich wundert nur, das dieses Mahnschreiben ziemlich aufwendig ist, also gleich mit Überweisungsschein dran usw.


Also von meiner Bank bekomme ich die umsonst.

Für den privaten Bereich hast Du mit Sicherheit auch noch nichts für einen Überweisungsträger bezahlen müssen.Wenn doch sollte das dann der letzte Anreiz sein die Bank zu wechseln.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Jetzt häng dich doch nicht an diesem Überweisungsträger auf - das ist üblich so. Wenn ich im Katalog was bestelle, bekomme ich den auch immer mit, obwohl ich nur Onlinebanking mache. Das soll den überweisungsfreudigen Kunden einfach nur bei seiner Entscheidung unterstützen.


----------



## bashtovoy (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Der erste Satz sollte eigentlich ein Zitat werden.:wall: 

Ich wollte das eigentlich auch als nichts aussagend darstellen.

Aussagekräftiger erscheinen mir da schon die Beiträge von Hr. S.B. in den zuvor benannten Foren.Hab nach S.B. gegoogelt und gleich auf der ersten Seite alles gefunden.

Wer sich so im Markt behaupten will, schädigt sich doch nur selbst.Eine alte kaufmännische Weisheit besagt: "Wer alles will, hat am Ende nichts."
Oder wie meine Landsleute sagen :"Mich besch*** man nur einmal.":bang: 

Ob er jetzt der Zauberer oder das Publikum ist bleibt zu klären.:-D


----------



## el_Grille (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi,

ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Vanilla GmbH. Also, meinem 15 jährigen Bruder wurden am 21.06.06 9,95 per Lastschriftverfahren vom Konto abgebucht. Vom "VANILLA VERLAG GMBH". Da er sich nicht bewusst war, woher dieser Betrag stammt, ging er zur Bank und stornierte die Buchung.

Heute am 06.07.06 erhalte ICH (18 Jahre) eine Rechnung über 18,70 EUR von der Vanilla Verlag GmbH. Mir ist aber ebenfalls nicht bewusst, dass ich die Seite jemals besucht haben soll. Bild der Rechnung: http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/673/vanilla1ok.jpg.

Der angegebene Hostname stimmt mit meinem überein, was sich bei der IP wohl ähnlich verhalten wird, das kann ich aber nicht mehr überprüfen, da die sich ja geändert hat.

Ein bisschen merkwürdig kommt mir vor, dass die von dem Konto meines Bruders abbuchen und mir die Mahnung zusenden. Denn wenn die meienn Namen haben, können die ja nix vom Konto meines Bruders abbuchen. Bzw. wenn die den Namen meines Bruders haben, wieso bekomme ich dann die Mahnung? Ausserdem steht auf der Mahnung kein Datum ...

Was halten ihr davon?


----------



## steyvo (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi

Bei mir das gleiche 9,95 euro abgebucht worden habe das geld zurückbuchen lassen und heute die mahnung bekommen soll jetzt 18,70 euro bezahlen was ich aber nicht vor habe .Auf der Mahnung ist ja auch der Provider angegeben nur bin ich bei dem provider , der auf der mahnung steht schon seit 2 monaten nicht mehr und die emailadresse nutze ich schon seit ca 4 jahren nicht mehr .
Nun was soll ich tun bzw. was habt ihr gemacht ??

Mfg steffen


----------



## spamme0815 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich hab VANILLA darauf hingewiesen, das ich den sachverhalt nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann und auch, daß ich laut einzelverbindungsnachweis meines providers zu der angegebenen uhrzeit nicht online war.

die antwort:
"Sehr geehrter ***,

dazu bräuchten wir halt einen Einspruch per Fax oder Post, damit unser Händler die Daten ermitteln kann.

Viele Grüsse

....
Customer Care Center
_____________________________
Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring 33
D-80333 München

fon:    +49-89-255 537 220
fax:    +49-89-255 537 222
mail:   [email protected]
web:    www.vanilla-verlag.de"

wieder viel arbeit, obwohl der sachverhalt klar ist 
naja nun nochmal ALLES per Fax und mal schaun.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## TimoH (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

bei mir wurden auch die 9,95 Euro vom Vanilla Verlag abgebucht, habe daraufhin sofort zurückbuchen lassen und habe heute die schriftliche Mahnung bekommen.
Ich hatte im März mal einen Testaccount bei webgirls-online oder so ähnlich und habe dieses fristgerecht gekündigt und danach nie wieder emails bekommen. Nun soll ich mich am 19.06.2006 um 20:24:05 Uhr bei adultmoviebox angemeldet haben. Von meiner Anmeldung im März habe ich noch alle emails aufbewart und musste interessanter Weise feststellen, dass die IP auf der Mahnung mit meiner dahmaligen IP bei der Anmeldung übereinstimmt. 

MfG
Timo


----------



## trulli (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				TimoH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir wurden auch die 9,95 Euro vom Vanilla Verlag abgebucht, habe daraufhin sofort zurückbuchen lassen und habe heute die schriftliche Mahnung bekommen.
> Ich hatte im März mal einen Testaccount bei webgirls-online oder so ähnlich und habe dieses fristgerecht gekündigt und danach nie wieder emails bekommen. Nun soll ich mich am 19.06.2006 um 20:24:05 Uhr bei adultmoviebox angemeldet haben. Von meiner Anmeldung im März habe ich noch alle emails aufbewart und musste interessanter Weise feststellen, dass die IP auf der Mahnung mit meiner dahmaligen IP bei der Anmeldung übereinstimmt.
> ...



Womit die Theorie, dass alte Anmeldedaten wieder aktiviert worden sind, weiter untermauert wurde.
Ein Wechsel des Providers,Wohnort oder Bankverbindung wurde dabei garnicht mit einkalkuliert.

Macht Anzeige bei der Polizei.

Schon allein aus folgendem Grund:

Wenn Ihr Strafanzeige gestellt habt, dürfen keine weiteren Forderungen mehr gegen euch gestellt werden, bis die Ermittlungen der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Tom030 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				trulli schrieb:
			
		

> Womit die Theorie, dass alte Anmeldedaten wieder aktiviert worden sind, weiter untermauert wurde.
> Ein Wechsel des Providers,Wohnort oder Bankverbindung wurde dabei garnicht mit einkalkuliert.
> 
> Macht Anzeige bei der Polizei.
> ...


Hahahaaaaa der Beweis ist in meiner Hand -> heute bekam ich nun doch ein Mahnung:

Sie haben am 19.06.06 xx.00 Uhr mit Ip xxx.x.xxxx vom Provider [........] dynamic.qsc.de  auf adultmoviebox.de mit Emailadresse ...(bla)

DER HAMMER: seit 2005 bin ich nicht mehr bei QSC sondern bei versatel !!! 

UND: meine Emailadesse [.......] sie lautet [.........] ... da ich ne eigene Domain hab, nehme ich damit ich bei Spammern sehe woher die meine Emailadesse haben, vor dem @ immer die Domain wo ich sie bei der Registrierung angebe *lol* in diesem Fall hab ich mich irgendwann mal bei w*w.*rotic2day.de angemeldet....

Tja jetzt läuft doch echt ein Grinsen durch mein Gesicht, werde wohl gleich mal online ne Anzeige aufgeben... schon aus prinzip, dass die da in München sehen, [........]

Also lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen - schlagt zurück 

_Mailadresse und rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				trulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Strafanzeige gestellt habt, dürfen keine weiteren Forderungen mehr gegen euch gestellt werden, bis die Ermittlungen der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft abgeschlossen sind.


Kompletter Unfug 

cp


----------



## trulli (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

An dieser Stelle, mal einfach so, ein großes Dankeschön an die Betreiber diese Forums.

Ich finde es wirklich Klasse, dass auf diesen Weg allen Betroffenen eine Plattform geboten wird, an der im Ernstfall, auch der blindeste Richter eigentlich nicht ohne Fragen vorbeikommen wird.

Herr S.B. sucht für seine Projekte ja noch dringend Anbieter zur Schaltung von Werbebannern.

Die benötigte Traffic könntet Ihr ihm schon mal bieten. 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				trulli schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wenn Ihr Strafanzeige gestellt habt, dürfen keine weiteren Forderungen mehr gegen euch gestellt werden, bis die Ermittlungen der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft abgeschlossen sind.


Das ist blanker Unsinn. Strafverfahren und Zivilverfahren laufen völlig unabhängig von einander. Gegen Ansprüche muss man sich im Zivilverfahren wehren.


----------



## Dj-Stoffel (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo!also wir wissen ja jetzt alle das es eine mahnung  mit einer gesetzen frist gibt!nur was passiert nach der gesetzten frist?hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit?

ich habe bis jetzt noch garnicht reagiert und noch nichts unternommen!oder meint ihr ich soll was unternehmen?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Du schmeisst Mahnung und gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid durcheinander. Dringende Empfehlung:  den Thread 
von Anfang an  lesen.  Es ist nervig immer wieder dasselbe zu erklären


----------



## stephan.richter (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				TimoH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir wurden auch die 9,95 Euro vom Vanilla Verlag abgebucht, habe daraufhin sofort zurückbuchen lassen und habe heute die schriftliche Mahnung bekommen.
> Ich hatte im März mal einen Testaccount bei webgirls-online oder so ähnlich und habe dieses fristgerecht gekündigt und danach nie wieder emails bekommen. Nun soll ich mich am 19.06.2006 um 20:24:05 Uhr bei adultmoviebox angemeldet haben. Von meiner Anmeldung im März habe ich noch alle emails aufbewart und musste interessanter Weise feststellen, dass die IP auf der Mahnung mit meiner dahmaligen IP bei der Anmeldung übereinstimmt.
> ...



Also ich muss mal sagen, dass es schon ziemlich komisch ist, dass bei vielen (lt. Beschreibung) der Zugang am 19.06. aktiviert worden sein soll und keiner weiss etwas davon.

Ich habe mich schon mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt.

Anzeige zu erstatten, wegen Verdacht auf Betrug behalte ich mir natürlich auch vor. Kommt ganz drauf an, ob Sie meinen Forderungen nachkommen und wie sich das Mahnverfahren weiter entwickelt.

Grüße


----------



## kum (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

[email protected],

so nun habe auch ich die all seits bekannte Mahnung bekommen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich raus bekomme welcher Provider hinter p54A60680.dip0.t-ipconnect.de steckt? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit über den Provider rauszubekommen ob ich die Seite besucht habe oder nicht?

Was mich mal Interssieren würde ist hat von euch schon jemand eine Zweite Mahnung oder gar einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


----------



## soeren (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@timoh

Bis jetzt hat wohl noch niemand eine zweite Mahnung bekommen.

Lt. Aussagen in vorangegagenen Beiträgen, will man das ganze wohl seitens der Vanilla prüfen lassen und dann ohne weiteren Schriftverkehr an die "Rechtsabteilung" übergeben.

Was hier läuft wird doch immer klarer.

Ruhe bewahren!

Mal ne Frage an die Experten, die mir auch gerne per PN beantwortet werden kann, wenn die Antwort hier nicht so gerne gesehen wird.

Wenn Anzeige bei der Polizei - gegen wen oder was?

Vanilla schlägt ja gegen "unbekannt" vor.
Ihr wenig kooperatives Verhalten lässt allerdings den Verdacht in eine andere Richtung zu.(tel. Unereichbarkeit,Mails mit Smilies versehen,keine Antworten auf Vertragsfragen,der Verweis auf Aktivierung eines links,Zugangsdaten erst  mit der Mahnung,u.s.w)Na ja, Ihr wisst schon.Also alles, was man einem Kunden heute besser nicht zumuten sollte.Jeder hier hat da so seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen mit den Standard- Antworten vom freundlichen Customer Care Center.Und fast jeder deckt Ungereimtheiten auf.
Für eine schnelle Antwort würde ich Euch dankbar sein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				TimoH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte im März mal einen Testaccount bei *webgirls-online.de *oder so ähnlich und habe dieses fristgerecht gekündigt und danach nie wieder emails bekommen. Nun soll ich mich am 19.06.2006 um 20:24:05 Uhr bei adultmoviebox angemeldet haben. ....musste interessanter Weise feststellen, dass *IP auf der Mahnung mit meiner damaligen IP bei der Anmeldung übereinstimmt.*



Du bist nicht der erste, der hier das behauptetet - interessant ist das aber allemal. :sun:


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stephan.richter schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige zu erstatten, wegen Verdacht auf Betrug behalte ich mir natürlich auch vor. Kommt ganz drauf an, ob Sie meinen Forderungen nachkommen ...


Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass das Dummfug sein könnte? Nur weil der andere womöglich nicht spurt, verpetzt du ihn? Los gehe hin und tue deine Bürgerpflicht!



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Anzeige bei der Polizei - gegen wen oder was?
> 
> Vanilla schlägt ja gegen "unbekannt" vor.


Das soll nicht dein Problem sein. Die Vanilla weist alle Vorwürfe weit von sich und _"...schlägt unbekannt vor"_ - den Zahn wird man in Bälde auch noch ziehen (vermute ich)!


----------



## soeren (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> stephan.richter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@reducal

Danke.Du hast meine Frage beantwortet.Jetzt bin ich mir sicher, dass richtige getan zu haben.


----------



## panschi (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo leute,
also ich brauche ja nicht anfangen mit den anfang .. also kurz und knap ... geld wurde von mein konto abgezogen, ich habe es zurück buchen lassen, Mahnung bekommen und mit Anwalt gedroht. Dann habe ich eine mail geschrieben, das wenn ich in irgendeiner weise mahnungen erhalte wende ich mich an mein rechtsanwalt und erstatte anzeige bei der polizei!

Sie haben auch gleich 2 tage später geantwortet ... das haben sie geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte/r ********,
> 
> der Vorgang wird von auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen.
> 
> ...


WAS SOLL MAN DAVON HALTEN????


----------



## soeren (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@panschi

Wenn Du dieses Forum gelesen hast, wirst Du schnell feststellen, dass der Ton schon einmal schärfer war.
Das man sich jetzt im vorab entschuldigen will, halte ich für das Ergebniss der massiven Gegenwehr der Betroffenen.

Wenn auch nur einer die Dienstleistung bestellt hätte, würde hier wegen 9,95 EUR keiner so ein Gewese machen.

Was Du davon halten sollst? Ich weiss es nicht.Was ich davon halte, weiss ich ganz genau.

Ich fühle mich bestohlen und genötigt.Meine Zeit kann ich besser anlegen, als Sie für Einschreiben,Faxe und Mails zu opfern.

Ich hoffe Du weißt was zu tun ist.Sonst wirst Du damit rechnen müssen, auch in Zukunft Abbuchungen auf Deinem Konto zu finden.(von wem auch immer)


----------



## TheWatcher (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen.

Ich habe ebenfalls eine mysteriöse abbuchung auf meinem Kontoauszug gehabt.
Ich habe eMails hingeschrieben was [......] solle.
Nun habe ich eine Mahnung per POST erhalten, mit DATuM , Uhrzeit, IP ADRESSE und Provider.
Bei Provider ist die Rede von dip.t-dailnet.net   Ich schätze auf T-Online.
Bin jedoch schon seit Mai bei 1&1 und habe meinen Account bei t-online seit dem nicht mehr benuntzt außer zum Mail schreiben (wegen der alten adresse).
Ich soll nun 18,70 € bezahlen.... was soll ich tun?

AUSZUG AUS DEM MAHNBRIEF:

" ... Wir bitten Sie den noch offenen Betrag unter Verwendung des anhängenden Überweisungsformulars bis zum 17.07.2006 umgehend zu überweisen. Ist nach Ablauf der gesetzten Frist bei uns keine Zahlung eingegangen, werden wir Ihre Forderungsakte unserer Gerichts- & Anwaltsabteilung übergeben."

Ich bitte um Hilfe!

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Steht alles hier im Thread, verschaffe Dir erstmal einen Überblick ab der 1. Seite und vor allem  das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## derlalla (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> ...musste interessanter Weise feststellen, dass *IP auf der Mahnung mit meiner damaligen IP bei der Anmeldung übereinstimmt.*



Du bist nicht der erste, der hier das behauptetet - interessant ist das aber allemal. :sun:[/QUOTE]

Ich möchte 'mal versuchen ein wenig aufzuklären was das mit der IP-Adresse auf sich hat.
Meine IP-Adresse hatte 6 Monate später auch (rein zufällig versteht sich) die selbe Nummer. Dieses geht, lt. Aussage eines Bekannten von mir, garnicht
(er arbeitet als Netzwerkadministrator), da sich bei jeder Einwahl auch die IP ändert! Es sei denn, man hat eine Stand-IP. Diese Stand-IP muss aber in der Regel beim Provider beantragt werden. Bei denen, die Call by Call (z.B. über Smart Center) oder auch Arcor-Basistarif online gehen, ändert sich bei jeder Einwahl die IP-Adresse, da die Leitung nach 24 Stunden getrennt wird, und dann muss wieder neu eingewählt werden. Bei DSL-Leitungen mit Router hat man auch keine Stand-IP. Wenn der Router ausgeschaltet wird, gibt es eine 
neue IP bei der nächsten Einwahl. Diese IP wird irgendwo in der Welt, irgendwann einmal wieder verteilt. Aber nicht wie im Fall vieler hier im Forum, die Chancen, die gleiche IP 5 oder 6 Monate später wieder zu erhalten ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen! - und das soll zufällig hunderte (oder gar tausende)
User betreffen?- Quatsch. 
Ich habe übrigens an [email protected] (Email-Adresse unserer "Verlagsfreunde") folgendes per Email abgeschickt: Soll kein Musterbrief sein, aber auf die Antwort, wenn überhaupt, bin ich gespannt:

Betrifft:	Mahnschreiben (nicht datiert)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Ihnen bedanken, dass meine „Mitgliedschaft“ zum 09.07.2006 beendet ist.
Am 04.06.2006 erhielt ich von Ihnen eine Mahnung über die Zahlung von 18,70 € mit dem Hinweis, dass bei Nichtbezahlung die Forderungsakte ihrer Anwaltschaft übergeben wird.
Zunächst möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich, lt. der Angaben im Mahnschreiben, keine Mitgliedschaft über die betreffende Internetseite bei ihnen getätigt habe.
Begründung. Die genannte IP-Adresse konnte nicht am 09.06.2006 um 16:58:57 Uhr auf die Internetseite w*w.adultmoviebox.de  zugreifen, da diese IP-Adresse seit dem Monat Januar 2006 nicht mehr existierte, bzw. an mich wiederholt vergeben wurde.
Die im Schreiben angegebenen Daten beziehen sich im wesentlichen auf eine Bestellung vom 03.12.05 / 21.44 Uhr bei w*w.webgirls-online.com 
Diese Bestellung wurde unter der Bestellungs-ID 19787 geführt, per Lastschrift bezahlt, und die Mitgliedschaft unter der Kundennummer: 234950 zum 06.12.05 (3-Tage Zugang) ordentlich gekündigt. 

Zur Überprüfung des Sachstands bitte ich hiermit, mir noch folgende fehlenden Unterlagen an die oben angegebene Email-Adresse zu senden:

-	Bestellformular vom 09.06.2006 (Kopie)
-	Angabe der Nummer der Bestellungs-ID
-	Kaufbestätigung (Email-Kopie)
-	Rechnungskopie

Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage (Frist bis zum 20.07.2006) ihrerseits keine Reaktion erfolgen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit ohne Forderung im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen als beendet anzusehen ist.



Mit freundlichem Gruss

Übrigens, die Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft steht (bei mir zumindest) auf dem Überweisungsformular, klein gedruckt, ganz unter.

Tschö...


----------



## derlalla (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

:scherzkeks: Komisch: Ich gehe zu Kaisers, gebe eine Flasche in die Wurfbox, ziehe den Bon, gehe zur Kasse, bekomme 8 ct. Bargeld ausgehändigt, 
...und ...
Ja, sogar noch eine Quittung (Bon) oben drauf, eigentlich brauche ich den Bon garnicht...
Genau beobachtet von euch: aber Kaisers benötigt den Bon, zur Abendabrechnung! 
So viele Arbeitsgänge nur für eine Pfandflasche (!), und von der netten Firma "[...]" bekommst du nicht einmal eine Rechnung für die abgezogene Kohle vom Konto! Obendrein noch 'ne Mahnung dazu!!??:wall:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## KingsizeToni (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo leutz. melde mich mal wieder, weil ich heute von den rechtsanwälten der media ltd. die aufforderung bekommen habe, die offene forderung in höhe von 118,00 euro nebst kostennote der rechtsanwälte in höhe von 45,24 euro bis zum  09.07.2006 zu begleichen. andernfalls werden gerichtliche schritte gegen mich eingeleitet.:unzufrieden: 
das schreiben ist datiert auf den 29.06.2006 und der poststempel trägt das datum 04.07.2006:scherzkeks:  
man laässt sich also zeit. selbst bei den rechtsanwälten.:roll: 
ich werde nicht antworten und warte den mahnbescheid ab, gegen den ich dann widerspruch einlegen werde. 
lese weiterhin aufmerksam eure postings. an einige geht der rat: bitte von seite 1 anfangen zu lesen. dann sind die meisten fragen beantwortet. 
mfg toni 

beinah hätte ich das lustigste vergessen. zitiere wörtlich aus dem schreiben der rechtsanwälte. "Sie haben am 01.01.1970 um 1.00 Uhr auf der Internetseite unserer Mandantin ..........usw.
noch fragen?
mfg toni


----------



## bashtovoy (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Das habe ich hier oder eventuell auch woanders schon mal gelesen.Welchen Provider hast Du denn 1970 genutzt?

Am besten mal auf Verjährungsfristen hinweisen.:-D


----------



## TheWatcher (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hy Leute... guckt mal, wer da Mitarbeiter sucht! :-D 

http://www.job-consult.com/jobsuche...96&PHPSESSID=1c5d778281c60ada5f7ce1e8010af94e


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				TheWatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute... guckt mal, wer da Mitarbeiter sucht!



Lustiges Tätigkeitsprofil für "Mitarbeiter Customer Care Center (w/m)"...
Bedeutet "- Pflege der Administration" lediglich Kaffee kochen, oder sind da noch  andere Dienste dabei, die dem Admin die Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz versüßen?:-p 

MfG
L.


----------



## Muhadiep (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So war die Woche beim Rechtsanwalt. Der hat direkt ein schönes Schreiben aufgesetzt und es nach München geschickt. Wobei er nun nicht wirklich wusste welche Adresse denn nun die richtige ist? er hat es Sicherheitshalber mal an beide Adressen geschickt und auch noch gefaxt. 

Bin auf die Antwort ja soo gespannt. 

Außerdem meinte er, ich sollte Strafanzeige bei der Staatanwaltschaft stellen. Die geht morgen per Post raus. 

Ansonsten lasst euch von den Mahnungen nicht beirren.


----------



## derlalla (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich hoffe das Deutschland am Samstag die nötigen 3 Tore gegen Portugal macht, dann könnte es knapp reichen!? Da "Olli" wie immer 2 Tore 'reinbekommt, stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage, wer soll gegen P. 3 Tore machen??
...mal was ganz anderes:
Nun muss ja [......] die ganze Story bis zum Schluss durchziehen! Ich meine mit Anwalt und Androhung vor Gericht etc; [..........]
Mal 'ne Zwischenfrage: nennen diese Anwälte, also die, die diese komischen Briefe und Mails an uns "Nichtzahler" irgendwann verschicken, eigentlich ihren Vor- und Zunamen ??
Sie müssten doch dann irgendwo in der Anwalts-Datenbank zu finden sein, im Falle der Seriosität, versteht sich!  
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst.:ritter:

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bashtovoy (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier im Forum.

Wo wäre im Falle eines Mahnbescheides eigentlich der Gerichtsstand anzusiedeln?
AGB`s scheint ja niemand erhalten zu haben.


----------



## derlalla (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe eben in meinem Postfach gestöbert, und Post von V... gesichtet!
... auf gesendete Mail kam nun folgende Antwort:

Betrifft:	Mahnschreiben (nicht datiert)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Ihnen bedanken, dass meine „Mitgliedschaft“ zum 09.07.2006 beendet ist.
Am 04.06.2006 erhielt ich von Ihnen eine Mahnung über die Zahlung von 18,70 € mit dem Hinweis, dass bei Nichtbezahlung die Forderungsakte ihrer Anwaltschaft übergeben wird.
Zunächst möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich, lt. der Angaben im Mahnschreiben, keine Mitgliedschaft über die betreffende Internetseite bei ihnen getätigt habe.
Begründung. Die genannte IP-Adresse konnte nicht am 09.06.2006 um 16:58:57 Uhr auf die Internetseite w*w.adultmoviebox.de zugreifen, da diese IP-Adresse seit dem Monat Januar 2006 nicht mehr existierte, bzw. an mich wiederholt vergeben wurde.
Die im Schreiben angegebenen Daten beziehen sich im wesentlichen auf eine Bestellung vom 03.12.05 / 21.44 Uhr bei w*w.webgirls-online.com
Diese Bestellung wurde unter der Bestellungs-ID 19787 geführt, per Lastschrift bezahlt, und die Mitgliedschaft unter der Kundennummer: 234950 zum 06.12.05 (3-Tage Zugang) ordentlich gekündigt. 

Zur Überprüfung des Sachstands bitte ich hiermit, mir noch folgende fehlenden Unterlagen an die oben angegebene Email-Adresse zu senden:

-	Bestellformular vom 09.06.2006 (Kopie)
-	Angabe der Nummer der Bestellungs-ID
-	Kaufbestätigung (Email-Kopie)
-	Rechnungskopie

Sollte innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage (Frist bis zum 20.07.2006) ihrerseits keine Reaktion erfolgen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit ohne Forderung im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen als beendet anzusehen ist.



Mit freundlichem Gruss


... und nun die Antwort. (!)

Hallo ...,

leider können wir keinen Dateien die nicht signiert sind anschauen. 
Und zu gefälligen Anschauen geht dann leider nicht.

Vielleicht sollten sie uns das per Post oder Fax senden.


Viele Grüsse

....
Customer Care Center
_____________________________
Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Oskar-v.-Miller-Ring 33
D-80333 München

fon:    +49-89-255 537 220
fax:    +49-89-255 537 222
mail:   info @ vanilla-verlag.de
web:   w*w.vanilla-verlag.de 

Ich werde den selben Text nochmal per Email senden, aber diesmal nicht im Anhang verschicken, sondern in's Textfeld kopieren. 
Habe ich überhaupt noch nicht erlebt, dass ein Anhang nicht gelesen werden konnte, wegen fehlender Signierung!? Von uns wünscht man eine Signierung, und selber schicken diese "feinen Leute" was sie wollen, und unsereins hat dann alles zu bekommen, und zu reagieren ?!
Übrigens wurde wohl schon eine neue Mitarbeiterin eingestellt bei [...]! Die kommt wahrscheinlich als 1,50 ct.-Job aus irgendein (Ostblock) Land. Herr B. hat wohl noch nicht soviel eingenommen, um einen Deutschkurs für die "Neue" zu bezahlen. 

... gehe jetzt ins Heierbett und möchte nicht träumen heute Nacht!:scherzkeks:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht und kommerzielle Links deaktiveiert modaction _


----------



## Floppy (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So, nachdem ich so gut wie jeden Eintrag gelesen habe, werde auch ich euch ganz kurz einen Einblick geben, was die Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft von mir will.

Wie kann es anders sein, auch ich kam in den Genuss einer Abbuchung von meinem Konto von 9,95€. Gut, zu aller Erst hatte ich keinen blassen Schimmer wer oder warum diese Transaktion getätigt wurde, im darauf folgenden Monat, nachdem zum zweiten Male eine Abbuchung getätigt wurde, machte ich mich auf zur Bank und ließ alles wieder zurückbuchen. 

DANN: Eine Mahnung trudelte ins Haus: Rechnungsbetrag 37,40€

Ich bin der einzige in diesem Forum der eine solch hohe Summe blechen soll, was mich ein wenig unruhig stimmt. Ehrlich gesagt: Ich hab Schiss....
Bin erst 19 Jahre und hab ehrlich gesagt mal keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. 

Doch eines habe ich gemacht. Dort angerufen...und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich habe einen erreicht. Es wunderte mich allerdings schon, warum der Kerl an der anderen Seite eine solch (wahrscheinlich durch den PC) verzerrte Stimme aufwies und im Hintergrund sich starkes Gelächter breitmachte. 

Fazit von einem 19-jährigen: Ruhig bleiben wie die Deutschen gegen Argentinien und nach der Mahnung NICHT reagieren...

Dennoch wäre ein Eintrag mal schön, der klipp und klar sagt was gemacht werden muss....


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Floppy schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch wäre ein Eintrag mal schön, der klipp und klar sagt was gemacht werden muss....


...das geht hier im Forum leider nicht, da das eine verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Wie du aber schon bei dem Telefonat feststellen konntest, ist die ganze Angelegenheit lächerlich und sollte dich (auch wenn noch weitere Schreiben eintreffen) nicht weiter beunruhigen. Lies´ dich hier mal von der ersten Seite an schlau, dann weißt du, was zu tun ist.


----------



## bashtovoy (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Custumer Care Center - Da werden Sie geholfen!

@derlalla

Nichts gegen die Osteuropäer bitte - Sind meine besten Kunden.Die haben wenigstens noch Ehre im Leib.

Die Namen der Mitarbeiter deuten außerdem eher auf Südeuropa hin.

@floppy

Wovor hast Schiss? Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten!
Lese bitte das Forum!


Schönes Wochenende !


----------



## derlalla (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Sorry bashtovoy, ich komme selber aus dem Osten, ich wollte damit nur andeuten, das Herr B. sich wahrscheinlich , wenn überhaupt, Mitarbeiter aus den Nachbarländern holt, diese tragen natürlich "Künstlernamen".:-D


----------



## derlalla (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Es kann gesagt werden, dass der Schriftverkehr per Post oder Fax für V.....
die günstigere Variante ist. Kein so richtiger Beweis, ob oder was geschickt wurde. 
Inhalt einer Email ist besser nachzuprüfen, weshalb diese geschickt wurde.:magic:


----------



## Topsecret (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute                                                                                                                                                                                                        Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Was passiert eigenlich wenn man auf die Mahnung nicht reagiert.Mach mir doch ein bißen sorgen


----------



## sascha (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Was passiert, haben hier bereits etliche Leute geschildert. Du musst einfach nur lesen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## derlalla (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon 'mal bei irgendeinem so 'nen 10 ner Cash Schulden gemacht? Und hat der da 'ne Anzeige gemacht? Und habt Ihr umgekehrt nicht solche Situationen mal als "LE" (Lebenserfahrung) abgebucht?
Wegen 10 Euro klagt kein Mensch, meint meine Frau...
Glaub ich auch nicht, zumal ich den Zehner ja garnicht erhalten habe!
WAS ZU BEWEISEN WÄRE !

Also- kein Kopp machen - Fussball gucken

Gruss- und Deutschland-Bronze sicher. 
Finaltip: Italien-Frankreich 2:1 n.V.:sun:


----------



## ROFL (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Moin

Ich muß mich ja nicht unbedingt in die Schar der Geschädigten einreihen aber was ich da erlebt habe macht wohl deutlich das die [...] langsam den Überblick verlieren.

Ohne von der ganzen Sache zu wissen schaute ich auf meinen Bankauszug und konnte mit einem Posten von 29,50 € nichts anfangen. Auf dem Kontoauszug stand eben jene Vanillapay Truppe. Nun habe ich erst einmal im Internet geforscht und konnte da nicht wirklich etwas finden was mir weiterhalf. Da ich schon recht viel im Internet unterwegs bin und auch das ein oder andere dort in Anspruch nehme wußte ich nicht ob vielleicht irgendjemand davon vanillapay als Geldeinzieher benutzt.
Als ordentlicher Deutscher habe ich also erst einmal ganz höfflich angefragt was der Grund für diesen Posten ist.
Am gleichen Tag erhielt ich auch eine Antwort.

*wir haben Ihre Email mit dem Wunsch der Kündigung erhalten. Die Kündigung wurde von uns eben veranlasst. Sie erhalten in wenigen Minuten eine Email aus unserem Buchungssystem mit der Bestätigung der Kündigung.*


Wow. Eigentlcih wollte ich ja nur wissen wofür man mir das abgezogen hat. Von einer eventuellen Kündigung war nie die Rede.
Aber die Peinlichkeit geht noch weiter.

*Laut System, wurde Ihnen von unserem Händler eine Email mit dem Angebot ... *

Das kennt ihr ja sicher alle selbst. Fassen wir also mal bis hierher zusammen. Ich schließe einen Vertrag mit einem Händler ab. Die Firma Vanillapay wird mit der finanziellen Abwicklung beauftragt. Gleichzeitig kann diese Firma die mit meinem angeblichen Vertrag ja nun herzlich wenig zu tun hat selbigen in meinem Namen kündigen. Soweit ich das Recht kenne kann das ja wohl nur einer der Vertagspartner.

Aber einen habe ich noch. Natürlich habe ich nun ncoh zwei weitere E-Mails erhalten. Einmal die mit meinen Zugangsdaten. Welche ich natürlich tunlichst nicht beutzt habe und eine Zweite wo mir nochmals die Kündigung bestätigt wurde. Und nun wird es richtig Lustig.
Laut der E-Mail habe ich einen Monatsvertarg abgeschlossen. Dieser endet am 03.08. 12:21 Uhr. Laut Adam Ries und Eva Zwerg habe ich den Vertrag also am 03.07. abgeschlossen. Nun die große Preisfrage, woher wußte Vanillapay schon am 13.06. davon? An diesem Tag hat man mir die 29,50 € abgezogen.

Nun könnt ihr euch vorstellen das meine Tastatur geradezu darauf gebrannt hat all diese fragen auch mal an Vanillapay zu schreiben. Natürlich mit dem entsprechend Hinweis das ganze öffentlich wirksam zu propagieren.

Bisher habe ich darauf natürlich keine Antwort erhalten. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine Mahnung von dieser Heldenfirma. Ich habe für den Fall das sie mir eine Mahnung schicken gleich darum gebeten mir einen entsprechenden Vertarg mit zu schicken aus dem mein eindeutiger Wille hervorgeht das ich auch einen soclehn Abschließen wollte einschließlich der gesetzlich geforderten Widerrufsbelehrung.

Im übrigen dient dieser Beitrag nicht nur dazu einen weiteren Beitrag hier einzufügen. Vielmehr ist das eine eventuelle Hilfe falls tatsächlich jemand bis zum äußersten gehen muß. Der entsprechende Rechtsanwalt wird über jeden Fall der öffentlich gemacht wurde froh sein um der Firma [...] nachweisen zu können. Wobei es ja noch nicht ganz klar ist welche Firma hier tatsächlich Dreck am Stecken hat. Oder ob es sich bei den beteiligten Firmen sogar um ein und die selbe handelt.

_[Ausdrücke und Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				ROFL schrieb:
			
		

> ... was ich da erlebt habe macht wohl deutlich das die langsam den Überblick verlieren.


Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Und gerade deshalb wollte ich hier mal eben daran erinnern, dass die Vanilla und deren "Händler" in verschiedene Projekte eingebunden sind. Es fällt auf, dass einige gleichzeitig in beiden Threads zu dem Thema "Vanilla" posten - da können auch andere den Überblick verlieren. Zum einen generiert Vanilla selbst Angebote zu eingenen Projekten und sollte da natürlich auch die entsprechenden Daten verfügbar haben. Andererseits bedient Vanilla mit ihrem umstrittenen Forderungsmanagement seine "Händler", also Partner, die anscheinend selbst die Daten protokollieren sollten (wie z. B. bei DVDen).



			
				ROFL schrieb:
			
		

> ...einem Posten von 29,50 €...
> 
> Fassen wir also mal bis hierher zusammen. Ich schließe einen Vertrag mit einem Händler ab. Die Firma Vanillapay wird mit der finanziellen Abwicklung beauftragt.


Weißt du welcher Händler das gewesen sein soll und von welcher Website?


----------



## ROFL (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du welcher Händler das gewesen sein soll und von welcher Website?




na das haben die mir natürlich netter Weise auch mittgeteilt:
ht*p://w*w.adultmoviebox.de


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				ROFL schrieb:
			
		

> ht*p://w*w.adultmoviebox.de


Na ja, aus fleisch und Blut ist der ja nicht gerade und wo bittschön ist dessen Anschrift?

Für mich bestehen mehr als erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass hier noch ein weiterer Anbieter an der Kette der Forderungssteller hängt. Einige Seiten zuvor habe ich die Tatsache schon mehrfach in Frage gestellt, ob da tatsächlich ein "Händler" beteiligt oder das ein hauseigenes Projekt der Vanilla ist.


----------



## Freefall (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Seiten zuvor habe ich die Tatsache schon mehrfach in Frage gestellt, ob da tatsächlich ein "Händler" beteiligt oder das ein hauseigenes Projekt der Vanilla ist.



Es ist ein hauseigenes Produkt von Vanilla. Dies wurde mir unter der auf dem Kontoauszug genannten Nummer gesagt. Aber leider haben sie auf angeblich schon aktivierte und im Sytem gebuchte Daten keinen Zugriff da. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch nicht möglich angebliche Rechnungen nochmals zu schicken. aber akte06 hat Interesse an diesem Fall gezeigt. Mal schauen was sich da ergibt......


----------



## onkelmarco (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe auch alles an Redaktionen angeschrieben was ich gefunden habe.
Escher vom MDR (meine ich) und Akte haben sich zurück gemeldet.
Mal sehen ob so etwas was bringt.


----------



## SickSAM616 (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo

ich hatte mich an die C´t gewendet (vorsichtkunde) sie haben mir auch zurück geschrieben das sie weiter recherchiren wollen


> Hallo Herr,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail mit weiteren Infos bez. Vanilla Verlag. Wir versuchen der Sache weiter auf den Grund zu gehen. Deshalb noch ein paar klärende Fragen.  Waren Sie jemals auf der Seite w*w.adultmoviebox.de
> und haben dort vielleicht ausversehen den  link angeklickt ?
> Oder sind Sie sich sicher nie auf der Seite gewesen zu sein ?
> ...



so mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

mfg

sammy


----------



## derlalla (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ominös nur, dass zwar eine Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft zum z.B. 9.7.2006 von V. ... bestätigt wurde, aber diese Beendigung kann u. U. nur für den 1-Monat-Zeitraum gelten - [.....]

Merke: Eine neue Mitgliedschaft sollte auch eine neue KD-Nr. bekommen, oder? - Dieses ist bei [....] nicht nötig, da ja die "große Datenbank" gilt, wo alles ein Leben lang gespeichert wird. (für den kleinen B. -Junior!)
:bash:

_Nicht bewiesene Spekulation und Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Olaf1977 (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

auch ich habe heute eine EMail gekriegt von der Redaktion der CT. Denen habe ich meinen Fall geschildert und die möchten sich doch mal mit mir unterhalten. 

Heute läuft meine Mitgliedschaft und Zahlungsfrist laut Vanilla ab. Habe denen letzte Woche auch einen Widerruf geschickt wo ich auf die fehlende Form und das fehlende Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen habe laut BGB. Mal sehen was als nächstes passiert 

Also haltet die Ohren steif  

Grüsse

Olaf


----------



## christinson (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo ich habe die gleichen mails von denen bekommen und habe versucht den "support" anzurufen aber da ist keiner zu erreichen.
ich nehme an das ist eine [.........] oder is es bei jemanden schon zur verhandlung gekommen?

wenn jemand sammelklage einlegt bin ich dabei werde keinen cent mehr bezahlen!

Meine ICQ nummer 223591256
email [email protected]

_email addi gelöscht siehe  NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				christinson schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand sammelklage einlegt bin ich dabei werde keinen cent mehr bezahlen!


zum x-ten Mal:   in D und A gibt es keine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## christinson (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

was heisst denn d und a


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				christinson schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst denn d und a



Die Autokennzeichen von Deutschland und Österreich(Austria)  sollten eigentlich bekannt  sein

http://www.fahrprofi.de/main/verkehr/sonst/sonst2.html


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand Vanilla angezeigt?


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				christinson schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe die gleichen mails von denen bekommen und habe versucht den "support" anzurufen aber da ist keiner zu erreichen.
> ich nehme an das ist eine [.......] oder is es bei jemanden schon zur verhandlung gekommen?
> 
> wenn jemand sammelklage einlegt bin ich dabei werde keinen cent mehr bezahlen!
> ...



Ich habe auch Ärger mit Vanilla, wegen DVDen.de. Angeblich ist die Firma Vanilla von der DVDen.de (Share Media Ltd) beauftragt worden, deren Rechnungen zu senden und den Zahlungseingang zu überprüfen. ich denke auch, das es eine [...........] ist, denn egal, wann man anruft, geht keiner an  das Telefon. 

Jedenfalls steht fest, das ich die Rechnung NICHT bezahlen werde!!!!!!!!!

_Einschätzung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## christinson (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich werde auch nicht zahlen. ich weiss nur nicht ob es sin macht die leute anzuzeigen?!


----------



## sebb (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch mit unseren guten Freunden vom Vanilla Verlag Bekanntschaft gemacht. Nur nicht in Form einer Lastschrift, sondern in Form einer per Post geschickten Rechnung. In dieser stand, genauso wie bei allen anderen, dass ich mich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ( 15.06.06)auf der Seite: usepirat.de für ein Halbjahresabbonement angemeldet hätte. die Kosten belaufen sich auf (haltet euch fest) genau 99 Euro. 
Auch ich kann mich jedoch nicht ersinnen, jemals auf dieser oder einer vergleichbaren Seite gewesen zu sein, geschweigedenn einem Abbonement zugestimmt zu haben. Da die Kosten mir etwas Angst machen ( ich kann 100 Euro mit 17 Jahren und ohne feste Anstellung nur schwer bezahlen) frage auch ich hier um Rat.
Die Daten, auf der Rechnung Stimmen fast, wobei die Postleitzahl und die Hausnummer falsch sind und nur meine Adresse (also Name, Straße, Wohnort und Land) angegeben ist, jedoch weder e-mail Adresse noch Konto Daten. Ich habe ,,meine'' IP adresse auf der Rechnung noch nicht von meinem Provider überprüfen lassen, hoffe aber, dass das nicht nötig sein wird.
Nun meine Frage, ist das mit der Rechnung und den 100 euro nur eine neue Masche, oder bin ich da jetzt wirklich in eine unausweichliche Falle getappt???
Und wenn Ja, was kann ich dagegen tun??

Ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung
sebb


----------



## onkelmarco (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

An die Leute die sich an die CT gewandt haben, wo genau habt ihr hingeschrieben?
Ich habe es entweder nicht gefunden oder hier überlesen.
Gebt mir doch mal die Adresse hier oder per PN.
Ich würde auch gern dort hinschreiben. Ich denke je mehr das machen um so interessanter wird das evtl. für die Leute da.
Was es bringt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## derlalla (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

bin nach wie vor noch richtig erboßt, wie Vanilla das Ding mit der IP versucht uns "weiss" zu machen!
Versucht es doch 'mal bitte selbst! Geht 'mal auf folgende offizielle Seite, für jedermann frei zugänglich: w*w.wieistmeineip.de 
dort wird euch die IP angezeogt, mit der ihr gerade online seid.
Und nun wieder aus dem Netz gehen, PC, auch Router ausschalten - wieder alles hochfahren und erneut auf die schöne seite gehen!
... und ?? 
siehe da, eine neue IP ! (falls nicht: liegt eine Stand-IP vor, in den meisten Fällen aber nicht)
Bei jeder Einwahl immer wieder eine neue IP, und man hat mir mitgeteilt, dass nach Monaten, rein zufällig, diese IP von mir selbst wieder benutzt wurde!??
Einen Sechser mit Zusatzzahl im Lotto hat da wohl mehr Chancen ...

Merken und notieren, falls ein Anwalt 'mal nach technischen Details fragen sollte


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				derlalla schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jeder Einwahl immer wieder eine neue IP, und man hat mir mitgeteilt, dass nach Monaten, rein zufällig, diese IP von mir selbst wieder benutzt wurde!??
> Einen Sechser mit Zusatzzahl im Lotto hat da wohl mehr Chancen ...


Es sei denn man wählt sich über AOL ein, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch dieselbe IP zu bekommen, nur dass gleichzeitig hundertausende auch mit derselben  IP im Netz  sind... 

cp


----------



## spinnerle (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mir die Beiträge bisher alle durchgelesen. Bei mir dasselbe Spiel. Abbuchung von 9,95 von meinem Konto. Ich hab mir das Geld auch zurückgeholt und daraufhin eine Mahung per Mail bekommen. Per Post ist bisher noch nichts eingegangen.

Ich weiss auch genau woher die meine Daten haben. Ich hab am 19.4 ein Testzugang von webgirls-online gemacht und diesen gleich nach ner Stunde wieder gekündigt weil da nicht annähernd das zu finden war, was angepriesen wurde. Anyway - der Testaccount wurde gekündigt und geschlossen.

Auf adultmoviebox war ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie und wie bereits erwähnt kommt direkt auf der Startseite dieses x-check - wodurch ich so oder so nicht reinkomme.

Hat denn nun schon überhaupt jemand mal ne Schriftliche Mahnung per Post wie angedroht erhalten ?
Irgendwelche News von einem Anwalt ? Z.B. was passiert wenn ich überhaupt nicht reagiere ?

Ich werd mich nun auch noch an die CT wenden. Zudem werd ich mich ans Fernseh wenden. Ist immer eine schöne Sache wenn sich da mal Reporter einschalten und die Kollegen mal direkt mit Kamera zur Rede stellen....

Könnten wir vielleicht in irgendeiner Form mal die Tatsachen zusammenstellen ? Welche facts gibt es, z.B. Sammelklage etc. Ist alles ziemlich zerstreut und unübersichtlich in den ganzen Beiträgen.

Gruß.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				spinnerle schrieb:
			
		

> Welche facts gibt es, z.B. Sammelklage etc.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
( Muß  mal mitzählen, wie oft ich das schon gepostet habe )


----------



## onkelmarco (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@spinnerle 

Wenn du wirklich alle Beiträge gelesen hast, dann findest du auf jede deiner Fragen hier auch eine antwort.

.B. Sammelklage etc.

Dort antwortet Captain Picard fast auf jeder Seite, dass es sowas nicht gibt in Deutschland und Österreich.

Also lies wirklich alles nochmal von vorne da steht auf jede deiner Fragen eine antwort.


----------



## KingsizeToni (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo leutz. habs schon unter dvden gepostet. hier nochmal diese unverschämtheit: vor etwas über 2 wochen war ich bei einem freund zu hause und habe ihm die story über vanilla und company erzählt. er wollte sehen wie die seite aufgebaut ist und er hat sie aufgerufen. nun hat er heute die bestätigung des abos bekommen mit der aufforderung, 108,00 euro zu zahlen. schon heute nachmittag war er beim ra und macht morgen persönlich anzeige wegen versuchten betruges. ich frag mich indessen, wo bleibt der verbraucherschutz und die polizei, die versucht jeden kleinen sauger von mp3 oder filmen hinter gitter zu bringen.:wall:  ich halte euch auf dem laufenden was mich und meinen freund betrifft. haltet die ohren in den wind.
mfg toni


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

Hat dein Kumpel oder du damals Daten bei *DVDen* eingegeben? Wie sonst erklärst du dir, soll nun die Rechnung ins Haus flattern?


----------



## sebb (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

was für ne frage ..wie erklärt sich der rest hier woher die die daten haben??? oder ham sich jetzt doch alle wo angemeldet  :sun:


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ sebb, die Frage ging an den KingsizeToni und der weiß auch warum. 

Außerdem ist das hier der falsche Thread, das DVDen-Problem vom Toni gehört > HIER < her, wo er parallel postet. Dass die Vanilla Verlag GmbH auch an diesem Problem beteiligt ist, ist zwar für die Betroffenen ärgerlich, bringt bei den Recherchen (wie das Fernsehen > HIER < neulich zeigte) herzlich wenig. Den einzigen Angriffspunkt, den ich erkenne, ist die Tatsache des wahrscheinlich unberechtigten Inkasso durch die Vanilla. Doch dafür scheint sich wohl niemand so recht zu interessieren. Ein Grund dafür könnte sein, dass dies aus den erstatteten Anzeigen womöglich nicht hervorgeht und die sachbearbeitenden Beamten einen vorliegenden Tatbestand hier nicht erkennen.

Eine _*Frage an die Juristen*_: wo sind Sanktionen wegen des Inkasso ohne Berechtigung geregelt? Gibt das RBerG da was her und wer ist zuständig für die Verfolgung, wenn nicht die StA?


----------



## kum (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine _*Frage an die Juristen*_: wo sind Sanktionen wegen des Inkasso ohne Berechtigung geregelt? Gibt das RBerG da was her und wer ist zuständig für die Verfolgung, wenn nicht die StA?


Also nach § 8 RBerG wäre es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5000€ bestraft werden kann. Zuständig ist wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wie  für die Zulassung auch das örtlich zuständige Amtsgericht


----------



## Olaf1977 (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> spinnerle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du jedesmal dafür 9,95 € kriegen würdest !:zunge: 

Grüsse

Olaf


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				kum schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, auch für die aufschlussreichen PN. :-p


----------



## Stardust (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> spinnerle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei der derzeitigen Hammelplage mußt du es wohl noch oft tun


----------



## KingsizeToni (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Kumpel oder du damals Daten bei *DVDen* eingegeben? Wie sonst erklärst du dir, soll nun die Rechnung ins Haus flattern?



servus.
mein kumpel in meinem beisein. er hat aber nicht den ultimativen haken gesetzt. somit den vertrag NICHT abgeschlossen. rechnung kam trotzdem.
mfg toni


----------



## KingsizeToni (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ reducal.
nochmal servus.
werde in zukunft nicht mehr parallel posten. sorry. wollte eigentlich nur helfend informieren. 
mfg toni:cry:


----------



## derlalla (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Melde mich 'mal wieder:
Meistens sind solche [............] nach Erfahrung in 2 Monaten (bis 10 Wochen) beendet. Die Meiste Kohle ist eingefahren und alles was länger dauert würde mit evtl. Behörden Stress bringen!
Auf meine Email habe ich seitdem keine Antwort mehr erhalten, ... noch bis zum 20. Juli - und man hat auf mein Antwortmail die von mir gestellte Frist verpasst - somit das in meinem Schreiben angekündigte "Friedensangebot" (...  ohne beiderseitige Forderung beendet...) akzeptiert. (Die stellen ja auch Fristen,- Zahlungsfristen...)
Wenn dann noch später 'was kommen sollte, - gilt's nur bei neuer (angeblicher) Mitgliedschaft. Natürlich ist diese jederzeit möglich, nur  I C H  muss klick machen !
derlalla
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken sicherheitshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## awada (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Heute hab ich nun meine schriftliche Mahnung bekommen und was muss ich feststellen? Ich hätte am 19.06. dieses ominöse 1-Monatsabo abgeschlossen und zwar um 20:06 Uhr, jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie es sich die Damen und Herren von der Vanilla zusammen reimen, wie ich dieses Abo abgeschlossen haben soll, denn zu dieser Zeit war ich auf der Arbeit und selbst wenn mein PC evtl. angeschaltet war, war keiner dran. 

Also ich erwarte jetzt selbst nix mehr von der Vanilla zu hören. Jedenfalls was diesen Fall angeht und warte in aller seelenruhe ab.

P.S. 
@ Captain Picard: Wie war das nochmal mit den Sammelklagen?


----------



## Preadaption (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mich angemeldet, um euch meine Erfahrung mit dem Vanilla Verlag mitzuteilen.

Anfang Mai hatte ich mich für einen 3-tägigen Testzugang auf w*w.eroticmoviebox.com zu EUR 4,95 angemeldet. Es gab keine AGBs, nur ein Sternchen (*) hinter dem Preis mit dem Vermerk "Sie zahlen keine weiteren Kosten."
Nach der Anmeldung bekam ich eine Mail, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass man zur Zeit Probleme habe, von Kreditkarten abzubuchen. Man werde mir stattdessen eine Rechnung mit Bitte um Überweisung zusenden. Ein paar Tage später erhielt ich diese Rechnung, die aber eine Mahnung war.

Auf der Mahnung war der Posten "3-Tage-Testzugang" zu EUR 4,95 und seltsamerweise der volle Betrag für eine Monatsmitgliedschaft zu EUR 29,50 aufgelistet. Eine Monatsmitgliedschaft hatte ich nicht abonniert und der Testzeitraum darf sich meines Wissens nach nicht automatisch zu einer Monatsmitgliedschaft verlängern, wenn man nicht vor bzw. während Vertragsabschluss darauf hingewiesen wird (wie gesagt: keine AGB auf der Seite). Damit liege ich doch richtig, oder?

Habe also versucht, den Verein per Mail und Telefon zu erreichen - erfolglos. Oft genug habe ich dort angerufen und seltsamerweise konnte das Telefon minutenlang durchklingeln, obwohl es Sekunden vorher noch besetzt war. Wahrscheinlich läuft dort nur ein Anrufbeantworter, der auch nur dran geht, wenn er Lust dazu hat. Meine Mails blieben auch unbeantwortet.

Also habe ich erst einmal nicht gezahlt.

Dann flatterte vor kurzem ein Inkasso-Schreiben der Anwaltskanzlei von Vanilla zu mir ins Haus. In diesem wird mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht, sollte ich den fälligen Betrag nicht überweisen. Habe der Kanzlei die geschuldeten EUR 4,95 überwiesen und sie darauf hingewiesen, dass alle sonstigen Forderungen unrechtmäßig/rechtswidrig sind. Darauf kam keine Antwort.

Jetzt muss ich wohl abwarten. 

Die Seite w*w.eroticmoviebox.com wird übrigens auch von der Evorado media Ltd in London betrieben - wie andere Seiten auch schon, die in diesem Thread genannt werden. Wenn ich auf deren Website w*w.evorado.com gehe, steht dort nur "hallo test". Hm, ein Brite würde eigentlich "hello test" schreiben... :gruebel: 

Viele Grüße
Preadaption


----------



## Peraine (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen.

Auch ich bin einer der [.......].

Angeblich auf adultmovie angemeldet wovon ich aber garnichts weiss.

Ich kann euch sagen des gab nen Stress bei uns zu Hause....:scherzkeks: 

Nuja alles andere haben viele User hier ja schon gut geschrieben.

Standartmail Antwort, zurückgebucht und prombt sinds nun knapp 20 Euro die ich zahlen soll. Werd mal abwarten was noch kommt.

LG
Chris

_Wort sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## sebl (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi 
Ich habe heute festgestellt das der vanilla verlag bei mir die 9,95 abgebucht hat. kann mir einer sagen was ich machen soll.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Wembley (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				sebl schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Ich habe heute festgestellt das der vanilla verlag bei mir die 9,95 abgebucht hat. kann mir einer sagen was ich machen soll.
> Gruß Sebastian


1) Lies bitte das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
2) Lies die Postings in diesem Thread durch: Viele davon sind durchaus informativ und dann wirst du erkennen, inwieweit es Parallelen zu deinem Fall gibt und kannst gegebenenfalls aus den Berichten von anderen Usern einiges für dich rauslesen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Stapat2000 (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, 
habe mich jetzt extra angemeldet um vielleicht einwenig neues reinzubringen.
Also ich bin ebenfalls betroffen und erspare mir hier die details, da es sowieso immer gleich abläuft anscheinend! Nur zum stand der dinge: abbuchung-zurückgebucht-mahnung erhalten-widerruf geschrieben-aussitzen!
[...]
gruss
Patrick

_[Abwegiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Olaf1977 (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Stapat2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich jetzt extra angemeldet um vielleicht einwenig neues reinzubringen.
> Also ich bin ebenfalls betroffen und erspare mir hier die details, da es sowieso immer gleich abläuft anscheinend! Nur zum stand der dinge: abbuchung-zurückgebucht-mahnung erhalten-widerruf geschrieben-aussitzen!
> [...]
> ...



Hallo,

stimmt habe am 5.7 per Einschreiben einen Widerruf an die Firma geschickt und bis jetzt nix wieder bekommen weder ne Abbuchung Mahnung oder ähnliches.

Grüsse


----------



## derlalla (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe mir vor etwa 1 Stunde die Sendung Plus Minus im ARD angesehen.
... simsen.de und firstload.de wurden da genannt, mit ähnlichem Thema wie bei unserem Forum. Die Moderatorin hat den Tipp gegeben so lange zu warten, bis der Mahnbescheid eintrifft. Widerspruch zurück schicken, natürlich über Postweg  und Einschreiben mit Rückantwort, vor allem Keine Angst haben, und sie sagte: ... lassen sie sich doch verklagen!
w*w.plusminus.de (ARD/öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen)
derlalla

Hallo Moderator: ... bitte diesmal 'mal nichts streichen...:dafuer:


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157765#post157765

andere haben auch die Sendung gesehen.


----------



## derlalla (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hier nochmal die Internet-Adresse:

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,ze4jdk2o33l34h71~cm.asp

einfach 'MAL REINSCHAUEN!:roll:


----------



## ROFL (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

obwohl ich den Herschaften am 06.07.2006 schriftlich verboten habe noch mal irgend etwas von meinem Konto abzubuchen taten sie es am 11.07.2006 wieder. 
Solche Firmen haben, den eigentlich guten Dialer, in Verruf und schließlich in die Verbannung gebracht und nun tun sie alles das auch das gute alte Lastschriftverfahren allmälich einen schlechten Ruf bekommt. Leidtragende sind die ehrlichen Firmen denen immer mehr Möglichkeiten genommen werden wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten weil der Kunde auf wirtschaftliche Zahlsysteme aus Sicherheitsgründen verzichtet. Oder wie bei den Dialern sogar der Gesetzgeber hart eingreifen muß.


----------



## derlalla (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nicht ganz unschuldig sind auch die Banken und Sparkassen, die ihren sogenannten Servicedienst gegenüber ihrer  Stammkunden unbefriedigen! Wo gibt es denn sowas, dass man einen Abbuchungsauftrag per Kastenwurf auslösen kann, andererseit, bei einem persönlichen Kundengespräch soll es keine Möglichkeit geben, eine nichtgewollte Abbuchung oder Lastschrift oder Einzugsermächtigung  seines eigenen Kontos sperren zu lassen?:scherzkeks: 
derlalla


----------



## derlalla (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nach dem nun die 50. Seite dieses Forums begonnen wurde, möchte ich eine (neue) Information eingeben:
Ein Mahnbescheid in Deutschland wird erst bei einem Mindeststreitwert 
von 50,- € gerichtlich verfügt.
Früher waren es 100,- DM. Da die Gerichte sehr überlastet sind, hat der Gesetztzesgeber diese Regelung getroffen. 
Diese Lastschrift von 9, 95 € demnach, kann eigentlich nicht über Mahnbescheid eingeklagt werden, es sei denn ... und jetzt der Haken, ein Anwalt schaltet sich ein, dadurch treibt die Kanzlei den Streitwert nach oben usw; so dass irgendwann 50 Euro erreicht werden - und dann kann auch ein Mahnbescheid kommen. Sollte dieser wirklich eintreffen, wird natürlich widersprochen, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein versteht sich! 
Ich wußte diese Tatsache bisher auch nicht, gestern informierte mich mein Versicherungsvertreter über diese Sachlage. Aber nun bin ich beruhigter. Ich denke nicht, dass bei mir noch ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern wird!?

Schönes Wetter noch, derlalla


----------



## Teleton (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Die Infos von Deinem Versicherungsvertreter sind schlicht falsch.
Es gibt keinen "Mindestwert" für einen Mahnbescheid, wenn alle Formalien erfüllt sind, wird so ein Teil auch für einen Euro erlassen. 
Ob die Gegenseite einen Mahnbescheid beantragt, steht damit natürlich weiter in den Sternen, zumindest durch den Streitwert ist sie nicht daran gehindert.


----------



## derlalla (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi Foren-Veteran
.. ich weiss ja nicht, was Du von mir aus der letzten Antwort 'rausgelesen hast?! .. natürlich kann aus 1,- Euro Rechnungsbetrag irgendwann auch ein Mahnbescheid erlassen werden, ausgestell wird dieser aber erst, wenn 50 € Zahlungsaufforderung erreicht sind. Glaubst Du nicht? o.k. dann:
... kannst Du ja 'mal probieren 10 Euro einzuklagen! - ohne Anwalt!
Sollte Dir dieser Clou gelingen, kannst Du mir alle deine bisherigen Rechnungen von Vanilla (unter 10 Euro versteht sich) schicken, ich bezahle sie für dich.:-D


----------



## Teleton (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich hoffe mal Dein Versicherungsvertreter kennt sich bei Versicherungen besser aus. 
Die Höhe der Nebenforderungen ist schnurz. Auch über kleinere Beträge als 50,- werden Mahnanträge versandt. 
Wenn Du möchtest stelle ich Mahnantrag über 10,- Euro gegen Dich. Verursacht aber 18 Euro Gerichtskosten.


----------



## kum (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

ich muss auch teleton zu stimmen, ein Mahnbescheid ist nicht von der Höhe abhängig. Nähere Infos für die dies Interessiert findet ihr hier:http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/


----------



## benno (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

so jetzt hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet!!

hatte bei vanilla auch mal ein probe abo abgeschlossen 4,95 und sofort gekündigt!! + bestätigung

nach ein paar monaten haben die auch von meinen konto zwei mal 9,95 abgebucht

email geschrieben .....keine Antwort
10 mal angerufen ,dann war endlich ne :wall: frau dran

Die sagte natürlich ,ich hatte das abo nicht gekündigt....bla bla bla:wall: 
Aufjedenfall hat sie es dann sofort gekündigt,ich hoffe mal auch wirklich!!

Zum Anwalt geh ich nicht,weil ich keine Lust habe wg 20 euro zu streiten,aber wenn sie es bei 100 leuten so machen ,kommt ne schöne Summe zusammen!!!

trotzdem nervt mich sowas gewaltig

ich hoffe ich höre von denen NIE WIEDER!!!


----------



## benno (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

aber einerseits hat derlalla recht!!

man darf sich wirklich nicht alles gefallen lassen!!
Sollten die noch einmal was abbuchen ,gibts sofort ne Rücklastschrift ,und ich lass es mal drauf ankommen ,ob die mich vor Gericht schleppen!!:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## derlalla (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

o.k. teleton, sorry habe mich 'mal selber schlau gemacht und auch die Internetseite von kum benutzt. Ja, ja mein VS-Vertreter sollte wohl doch noch
einmal in Klausur genommen werden. Auch mit den angepriesenen Versicherungen, die er mir anbieten möchte, wegen angeblicher "Unterversicherung" muss es einen kleinen Haken geben...?
Aber eine kleine andere Frage habe ich da noch, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja da helfen, denn ich habe ein kleines größeres Problem mit Windows. Bitte mal das Forum "Kaspersky" öffnen und da steht dann auch unter "Windows Problem" meine bisherigen Ergebnisse! Aber ich bin da noch nicht weiter gekommen. In jedem Falle habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was die Bearbeitung der Regestry angeht. Man muss mir wohl alles von a-z schwarz auf weiss zeigen...:wall: 
derlalla


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				derlalla schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine kleine andere Frage habe ich da noch, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja da helfen, denn ich habe ein kleines größeres Problem mit Windows. Bitte mal das Forum "Kaspersky" öffnen und da steht dann auch unter "Windows Problem" meine bisherigen Ergebnisse! Aber ich bin da noch nicht weiter gekommen. In jedem Falle habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was die Bearbeitung der Regestry angeht. Man muss mir wohl alles von a-z schwarz auf weiss zeigen...:wall:
> derlalla


bitte Posting im entsprechenden Forum. 

tf


----------



## Rusty78 (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe das gleiche Problem wie alle hier. Hat jemand von Euch die Adresse des Vanilla Verlags oder noch besser eine Fax Nummer?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß

Rusty


----------



## spamme0815 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

siehe MAHNUNG


----------



## Michael 1969 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

bin auch Geschädigter dieser B.....ger Firma. Habe heute die Mahnung erhalten und habe eine Antwort verfasst inkl. des hier im Thread veröffentlichten Musters. Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung und/oder Tipps zu meinem Brief hören. Vielen Dank.



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Hiermit nehme ich zu Ihrem Schreiben vom 24. Juli 2006 wie folgt Stellung.

Ich habe mich in keiner Weise auf Ihrer Internetseite adultmoviebox.de angemeldet. Da ich keinen x-check Account besitze wäre mir dies gar nicht möglich gewesen. Weiter nutze ich die von Ihnen angegebene E-Mail Adresse schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr und eine Rechnung über die genannten Beiträge liegt mir ebenfalls nicht vor.

Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u.a. gemäß § 312e BGB, bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.

Äußerst hilfsweise fechte ich das angeblich abgeschlossene Abo wegen Betruges an. Daneben widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Abo/Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge und fordere ich Sie meine sämtliche persönliche Daten und Bankdaten unwiderruflich zu löschen sowohl auch bestehenden Lastschriftverfahren aufzuheben. Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung zur Nutzung meiner persönlicher Daten und Bankdaten wegen Betruges über angebliche Willenserklärungen.

Die Kosten für die Rückantwort in Höhe von 3,85 € stelle ich Ihnen hiermit in Rechnung und bitte um Ausgleich auf das, Ihnen bekannte, Konto binnen 10 Tagen.

Ich hoffe damit ist die Sache erledigt. Weiter weise ich Sie darauf hin das ich mir, auch im Falle der Einstellung des Mahnverfahrens,  rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie offen halte.


----------



## bashtovoy (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So, 14 Tage Urlaub sind vorbei - und das alles ohne Internet.:cry: 

Ich habe gestern dann festgestellt, dass die Beiträge hier rasant angestiegen sind.
Leider konnte ich nun das tolle Angebot von Vanilla nun gar nicht nutzen.
Die Zugangsdaten habe ich nach 13 Tagen mit der Mahnung erhalten und die restliche Zeit habe ich wie bereits angesprochen keinen Internetzugang gehabt.:wall: 

Gehört habe ich allerdings auch nichts Neues.

Beim stöbern im Net bin ich gestern noch auf die Sendung Bizz vom Juni 2006 gestoßen und habe mir den Beitrag zum Fass ohne Boden zum Thema DVDen  mal angeschaut.
Da steht der Moderator doch tatsächlich beim Vanilla Verlag im Büro, labert mit dem Geschäftsführer und vergisst glatt, auch dem ein Fass zu schenken.
Böses dem, der sich dabei etwas denkt, dass sich die Wege dieser Leute kreuzen.
Einige Verbraucherzentralen wollen aber darin schon einen Zusammenhang erkannt haben.

Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinaus will, ist folgendes. Beim lesen der Beiträge der letzten 14 Tage, wurde mal wieder über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Anzeige nachgedacht.
Wahrscheinlich ist mit 9,95 EUR die Schmerzgrenze noch nicht überschritten gewesen. Dann muss man sich allerdings auch nicht darüber wundern, wenn diese noch ausgelotet wird. Wer lieber nur zum Anwalt seines Vertrauens rennt, sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Kosten dafür, bei einem selber hängen bleiben. (oder seiner Rechtsschutzversicherung)
Das Handwerk wird diesen Leuten damit nicht gelegt. Hier ist Initiative gefragt! Inwiefern diese dann greift, bleibt dann abzuwarten.
Die EU sieht für die Zukunft jedenfalls im Internethandel den größten Wachstumsmarkt. Dieses Wachstum werde ich allerdings nicht mehr unterstützen. Oder hat einer von Euch noch mal Lust darauf seine Bankverbindung oder Adresse im Internet preiszugeben. Ich jedenfalls vorerst nicht.


----------



## tabletopmaster (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ja hallo

ich habe das alles auch schon durch 9,95euro ... mahnung ... anwalt.

so meine frage ist hat von euch schon mal jemand einen mahnbescheid von der firma bekommen? (Nicht zuverwegseln mit der mahnung)


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				tabletopmaster schrieb:
			
		

> so meine frage ist hat von euch schon mal jemand einen mahnbescheid von der firma bekommen? (Nicht zuverwegseln mit der mahnung)


du meinst gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid? 
nach den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen bisher noch nie.. 
(würde mich auch wundern, man scheut wohl  eher die Gerichtsbarkeit...) 

cp


----------



## Afraskei (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hi, 

da auch ich auf diese [ edit ] (sry^^) reingefallen bin, möchte ich 
mal was von euch wissen.
die lastschrift von 9,95€ hab ich von meiner bank rückgängig machen lassen.
Dann hab ich einen mahnbescheid per post bekommen(der 2x per e-mail angekündigt worden ist), dass ich 37,40€ überweisen soll.


wie kommt Vanilla zu :
-meiner E-mailadresse
-zu meiner IP-Adresse 
-und zu meinem provider (p...........dip.t-dialin.net)
noch zudem wissen sie die exakte Uhrzeit wann ich mich da angeblich angemeldet haben soll und ein passwort dass ich angeblich bekommen hab.

da ich diese seite nicht kannte, hab ich die adresse adultmoviebox.de 
eingetippt. ich kam aber nicht auf diese seite direkt, sondern wurde zuerst auf X-Check weitergeleitet. Hier hab ich aber garkeinen Account.
wie soll man auf adultmoviebox kommen wenn man sich nicht mal bei X-Check angemeldet hat?
wie zur hölle kommen die dann zu den o.g. daten ?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei ein bisschen helfen 

thx derweil an alle die sich hier engagieren und die betroffenen

PS: wenn ichs nicht vergesse werd ich euch auf den laufenden halten

_URL  deaktiviert, ein Wort editiert, modaction siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Afraskei schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich einen mahnbescheid per post bekommen(der 2x per e-mail angekündigt worden ist), dass ich 37,40€ überweisen soll.


denke dass es sich um eine Mahnung handelt, ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid wäre eine Premiere

cp


----------



## bashtovoy (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@Afraskei

bitte das Forum lesen.

Wenn Dir dann noch nicht klar ist, woher die Daten stammen, gehörst Du zu den wenigen, die sich nicht doch einmal bei einem der verschiedensten Projekte der Vanilla angemeldet hatten.
Woher dann die Daten stammen, ist hier auch nur spekulativ geklärt bzw. nicht geklärt worden.


----------



## tabletopmaster (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ja mein anwalt hatte mit heute gesagt das da auch keiner kommen würd .
ich bin wie immer gespannt!


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				tabletopmaster schrieb:
			
		

> ja mein anwalt hatte mit heute gesagt das da auch keiner kommen würd .


Da könnte er auch Recht behalten - alleine die (vom Antragsteller vorab dorthin zu zahlenden) Gerichtskosten für einen Mahnbescheid betragen mind. 23 € - dass klingt nicht wirklich lohnend, wenn der Anspruch kritisch ist und weniger als der Vorschuss beträgt ...


----------



## nik2308 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin ein [...] geworden! Habe nach 2 maligen Abbuchen der 9,95 beide Beträge zurückbuchen lassen und heute die Mahnung (nicht Mahnbescheid) erhalten. 
Ich werde natürlich nicht reagieren und auf Anraten des Verbraucherschutzes abwarten. Es scheint ja nach dieser Mahnung bei allen hier nicht mehr gekommen zu sein oder sehe ich das falsch??? *Eine wichtige Info wäre, ob nach der schriftlichen Mahnung bei irgendjemandem hier nochwas gekommen ist. Sprich ein Brief eines Inkasso Unternehmens? oder eine 2te Mahnung? etc.*

Diese Info ist für alle von Bedeutung ansonsten Zurückbuchen und Mahnung ignorieren... Das wärs ja eigentlich dann!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## waff (24 Juli 2006)

*Vanilla ist jetzt auch international*

Vor einer Weile habe ich ein Schnupperabo abgeschlossen. Dann was gesucht und nicht gefunden. Nach 2 Tagen wieder per Mail gekündigt.
Nach 14 Tagen kam eine Halbjahres Rechnung, da ich dies ja wolle und nicht gekündigt hätte. Mails würden sie nicht lesen sondern ich hätte per Brief kündigen müssen. Komisch, nach deutschem + EU Recht kann man dies. Also nehme ich mal an, dass das Deutsche + EU Recht über den AGB's den Vanilla liegen.
Wie auch immer, im Abschnitt von ca. 30 Tagen bekomme ich eine Mail wo ich aufgefordert werde, zu zahlen und bis jetzt kam eine Rechnung + 1 Mahnung mit dem gleichen Text. Nur kamen diese nicht eingeschrieben und so sind sie sowieso  bei der Post verlorgen gegangen. Wäre interessant zu fragen, ob es eingeschrieben geschickt wurde, wenn es soooo wichtig sei. Wenn sie nein sagen, kamen sie nie an.
Die Drohungen mit Anwalt etc sind lachhaft.
1. Nach deutschem Recht muss ein Anwalt in Land genommen werden, wo der Schuldner lebt. Bei mir dei Schweiz. Viel Spass beim Anwalt angagieren in der CH. Bevor du nicht 300E bezahlt hast, redet der nicht mal mit dir.
2. Wenn innerhalb 2 Tagen im Internet gekündigt wird, ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Was wollen die also einklagen ?
3. Per Mail kündigen ist rechtsgültig. Hm, was für Geld ?
4. Wenn sie es doch machen, mache ich Rechtsvorschlag und dann ist der Ball wieder bei ihnen. Sie können dann nur noch vor den Richter und das werden sie wohl kaum, denn sie wissen, dass sie die schlechteren Karten haben.

Heisst also für mich, mal gucken, wie lange sie noch Atem haben. Wie hier schon geschrieben, Nerven behalten und geniessen.
:roll:


----------



## Bobobaer (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Vanilla ist jetzt auch international*

wenn sich jemand mal direkt beim Vanilla-Chef dem herrn .....beschweren will, der kann dies ganz einfach per Skype tun... das ganze dvden.de vanilla und die anwaltskanzlei h und w die meines wissensnach auf den mahnungen der vanilla verlags gmbh erscheint sind bei skype mit acounts vertreten! Es hilft sie darüber zu Kontaktieren dort antworten sie meist schnell und unkompliziert! Lg Bobo

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


----------



## waff (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wie schon vorher jemand geschrieben hat, wieso Umstände machen. 

Die wollen ja etwas und nicht ich. Die dämlichen Mails von dort reichen mir schon. Inkompetent, Arrogant und schlicht blöde. Scheint so, als dass sie vorgefertigte Mails versenden. Sogar wenn eine wichtige Argumentation von mir kommt, heisst es dort nur, sie können diese nicht verstehen.
So ziehe ich den Schluss, sie sprcksen keen dötsch, oder es geht halt doch nur ums versuchen.
Wenn 10% der angeschriebenen auf die Drohungen eingegehen, ist das ein Super Geschäft.


----------



## simsa111 (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also leute keine panik. ich bin auch mit 9,95 betroffen und es lief wie folgt.

1. rückbuchung
2. ne mail bekommen, dem inhalt widersprochen
3. ne mahnung bekommen von fast 20 euro
4. einschreiben und widersprochen
5. seit dem ist RUHE

keine gerichtliche oder sonstige belästigung mehr. und das ganze ist 5 wochen her.
lasst euch bloß nicht irre machen und holt euer sauer verdientes geld zurück:scherzkeks:


----------



## Michael 1969 (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe gegen die Mahnung per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt und denen die Kosten dafür in Rechnung gestellt :-D 

Und in 10 Tagen schicke ich denen dann ne Mahnung, wenn die net zahlen. :sun:


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Meine Empfehlung:
1. ausschließen, dass du irgend etwas bestellt hast.
2. Lastschrift bei der Bank zurückweisen. Ist kostenlos, die Bank fragt auch nicht nach, warum.
3. Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Verlag dürfte nicht lohnen. 
4. Bei der für deinen Wohnort zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige und ausdrücklich *Strafantrag * stellen. Solche Maschen sind deshalb erfolgreich, weil sich nur wenige Betroffene wehren. Wenn die Staatsanwalschaften innerhalb weniger Tage hunderte Strafanträge erhalten, können sie nicht mehr von geringfügigen Straftaten ausgehen. Dann wird mit mehr Nachdruck ermittelt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...4. ist so nicht ganz richtig - nur eine Staatsanwaltschaft sollte die Ermittlungen mit Nachdruck aufnehmen und zwar die StA München I, die hier zuständig ist. Aber gerade die ist es, die in anderen Fällen sehr eigene Meinungen hegt, wie die hier:


________________________________________
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157249&postcount=326



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> StA MUC I schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ob die jeweils geltend gemachten Forderungen tatsächlich zivilrechtlich bestehen, gibt es vor den Zivilgerichten zu klären. Die Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## waff (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Und da kommt es noch darauf an, in welchem Land.
Eingeschrieben und schriftlich auf eine Mahnung reagieren gibts in der CH nicht oder bringt nichts. Mahnen kann jeder soviel er will. Auch fordern ist kein Problem.
Wenn aber kein Geld kommt, muss der Gläubier betreiben oder Inkasso lossenden, und dann gibts hier einen Retchtsvorschlag. Dann geht der Ball zurück an die anderen und die müssen dann beweisen, wieso sie dies wollen.
Bis dahin muss der Gläubiger aber bereits Knete in die Hand nehmen und dies wird er wohl nicht machen. [.......]
Aber bellen darf er so lange er will.

Gruss

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## gages70 (31 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

bin jetzt auch eines von vielen Opfern des sogenannten Vanilla Verlag!  Mir wurden jetzt die letzte zwei Monate jeweils 9,95 vom Konto abgebucht.

Ich weiss allerdings nicht was oder wer der Vanilla Verlag ist und habe nie ein Abo abgeschlossen,war auch nie auf einer Seite von Vanilla Verlag!

Ich werde jedenfalls das Geld wieder zurückbuchen lassen, damit die keinen Cent bekommen. Ich habe schon von Mahnungen oder Inkasso hier im Forum gelesen, können die soweit gehen oder sind das nur Drohungen? 

Vieleicht hat einer damit schon Erfolg, (da es bei den meisten schon im Mai war),wäre super wenn ihr mir  weiterhelfen könnt, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll!


Gruss gages70


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				gages70 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon von Mahnungen oder Inkasso hier im Forum gelesen, können die soweit gehen oder sind das nur Drohungen?


Gemahnt wird auf Teufel komm heraus, na und?  Papier ist geduldig...
Ernstzunehmen wäre  ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, aber den hatten wir noch nie 


			
				gages70 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hat einer damit schon Erfolg, !


wer soll  womit  Erfolg haben? 


			
				gages70 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre super wenn ihr mir  weiterhelfen könnt, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## testo (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Moin Leutz!

Ich vervohlge das hier schon sehr lange und möchte mich erst mal bei sämtlichen user bedanken für die sehr hilfreichen tips.
Bei mir ist es genauso abgelaufen wie bei allen anderen.Allerdings habe ich die Abbuchungen erst nach 3 monaten bemerkt und die drei gleich wieder geholt.Dann kam eine Mahnung ohne Datum und ich darauf hin gleich ein wiederspruch per einschreiben hingeschickt und alle vertraglichen abkommen aufgefordert + die 2.30 euro für das Einschreiben.

Ich habe seit drei wochen nichts mehr von den gehört.........


----------



## replacer7 (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich kann nur bestätigen und alle beruhigen die frisch problem mit der Lastschrifft haben. Bei mir lief es auch so 

1. rückbuchung
2. ne mahnung bekommen 
3. einschreiben und widersprochen
4. einschreiben kam zurück
5. bekam eine email das ich einen "link" angeklickt habe etc.. und die Summe sei noch offen und ich möchte die begleichen
6. per email auch wiedersprochen  
5. seit dem ist RUHE ( seit ca 1 Monat) - kam absolut nix mehr

Deswegen lasst euch nicht verückt machen - ich ärgere mich schon das ich das Geld für Einschreiben quasi in Müll geworfen hab. Aber wollte auf nr. sicher gehen... 
take it easy die können euch nichts


----------



## jpbetker (1 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also bei mir war es so, das ich irgendwann ne Mahnung bekommen habe. Die hatten versucht von nem Konto abzubuchen was es seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gibt. Da die IP Adresse aus dem Schreiben nicht mit meiner Benutzten übereinstimmt habe ich den ........ß :wall:  einfach mal ignoriert. Zumal ich Statische IP habe. Habe nach der Mahnung nix mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## Stapat2000 (2 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, ich bin auch der Meinung, wie weiter oben schonmal angeregt, das es langsam mal mehr interessieren würde, was NACH der ersten schriftlichen Mahnung noch passiert ist. Der Weg: Abbuchung-Rückbuchung-Ich hab aber nix abgeschlossen, dürfte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein und keinen mehr recht interessieren? oder? Also wie wärs wenn nur noch Postings kommen würden von Leuten die NACH der Mahnung noch mal was von dem Onkel gehört haben...Oder stehe ich mit der Meinung alleine da? mfg...ein Abgezockter. P.S....unser "freund" hat ICQ)


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...wenn bei dir nur abgebucht wurde, du aber nur eine Mahnung ohne zuordenbarer Anschrift (per E-Mail) bekommen hast, dann könntest du damit Recht beahlten, nichts weiter von Vanilla zu hören. Haben die Münchener aber deinen echten Namen und die vollständige Anschrift, dann kommt mMn womöglich in ein paar Wochen ein Brief von deren Anwälten, wie sie es auch bei DVDen machen.

Hellsehen ist hier zwar eine Stärke (dank Saschas Kristallkugel), der Erfolgsfall ist aber nicht garantiert.


----------



## bashtovoy (2 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nur scheint mir hier die Sachlage doch eine andere zu sein als bei DVDen.
Die meisten User sind dort ja wohl auf ein gratis-Angebot hereingefallen und sind in eine Abo-Falle gelaufen.

Hier können die meisten nachweisen, sei es durch Zeugen, falsche IP Adressen, alte Anschriften und Bankverbindungen,nie erhaltene Newsletter und Zugangsdaten und und und, dass sie die Anmeldung nicht vorgenommen haben können.
Unsere IT- Experten warten immer noch auf den Beweis der Vanilla, dass es zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt einen unprotokollierten Zugriff auf unseren Firmenserver gegeben hat.

Die Vanilla steht hier in der Beweislast.Das ist für mich bei DVDen nicht immer ganz klar erkenntlich.

Wenn hier immer wieder auf die ICQ Nummer hingewiesen wird, möchte ich hier noch anfügen, dass ich an Stelle der Vanilla nicht mit Steinen werfen würde.Viel wichtiger als die ICQ Nummer finde ich die Tatsache, dass wir die selben Daten von denen haben, wie die von uns.


----------



## Wembley (2 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vanilla steht hier in der Beweislast.Das ist für mich bei DVDen nicht immer ganz klar erkenntlich.


Na ja, auch bei dvden.de und anderen Diensten muss der Anbieter den Vertragsabschluss beweisen. Den Nachweis, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, muss niemand führen. Wäre auch meistens sehr schwierig. Aber natürlich ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man zum angegebenen Vertragszeitpunkt beim Grillen am Fluss war und sich dies von Zeugen bestätigen lassen kann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## bashtovoy (2 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@Wembley

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich denen nichts beweisen muss.Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist, dass falls die vanilla zur Beweisführung antritt, haben es die Betroffenen aus diesem Forum wohl einfacher die Behauptungen zu Widerlegen bzw. in Zweifel zu ziehen.

Ich muss in meiner täglichen Arbeit immer öfter feststellen, wie schnell meine Kunden einen Vertrag unterschreiben(mit Bestätigung die AGB`s gelesen zu haben), ohne das Blatt Papier überhaupt umgedreht zu haben.Das wurde bei DVDen gnadenlos ausgenutzt.

Im Falle der a**m**b** war es ähnlich.Das Angebot "ohne weitere Kosten" entpuppte sich erst in der E-mail Bestätigung als Abo.Das wurde aber von den meisten hier rechtzeitig erkannt, obwohl es hätte auch gut überlesen werden können.Nach der Kündigung war ja dann auch erst einmal Ruhe.Jedenfalls bis Juni.

Hoffentlich waren nicht alle am Fluss grillen.Am See geht auch.Man muss auch nicht unbedingt grillen.Aber alleine wäre nicht so gut.


----------



## Strandhafer (3 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley
> 
> Hoffentlich waren nicht alle am Fluss grillen.Am See geht auch.Man muss auch nicht unbedingt grillen.Aber alleine wäre nicht so gut.



Nein, nicht alle waren am Fluss bzw. am See grillen, das wäre auch ziemlich eng geworden 

Ich war zu der Zeit, wo ich angeblich das Abo bei DVDen abgeschlossen habe, im Auto.


----------



## Rucki (3 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				s_panisch schrieb:
			
		

> kam die Mahnung als Einschreiben oder normal?




Auch mich hat es inzwischen erwischt... Die Mahnung kam als sogenannter Infobrief. Der Brief war mit 35 cent frei gemacht. Wäre mir wohl nicht aufgefallen wenn ich nicht Briefträger wäre... Infopost heißt das der Absender eine bestimmte (ziemlich hohe Stückzahl) einliefern muß um einen vergünstigten Tarif zu erhalten. Desweiteren muß der Text in den Briefen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen identisch sein. Welches die Ausnahmen sind weiß ich leider nicht, muß es ja auch nur austragen und nicht kontrollieren bzw annehmen.
Jetzt aber zu mir... Habe vor einem Monat auch diese Lastschrift auf meinem Konto entdeckt, und alles gemacht wie beschrieben. Es kam auch nichts mehr von der Firma nach der Mahnung... Bis heute.... Heute habe ich wieder eine Lastschrift über 9,95 € auf meinem Konto entdeckt... Werde wieder genauso verfahren wie beim ersten Mal. Werde nur diesmal Brief und Briefumschlag an meine Vorgesetzten weiterleiten. Vielleicht können die ja was wegen Gebührenhinterziehung machen:scherzkeks:


----------



## waff (3 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Jetzt würde mich mal als nicht  Deutscher was interessieren. Hier in der CH kann niemand ein Lastschriftverfahren auf mein Konto machen, wenn ich ihn nicht dazu berechtigt habe. Alle Versüche würden schon von der Bank abgeblockt, da meine Gegenunterschrift fehlt. 

Heisst das, jeder oder irgend jemand kann von jedem Deutschen Bürger irgendmal einen Betrag abbuchen und warten, ob reklamiert wird oder nicht ?
:-?


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Rucki schrieb:
			
		

> Werde nur diesmal Brief und Briefumschlag an meine Vorgesetzten weiterleiten. Vielleicht können die ja was wegen Gebührenhinterziehung machen:scherzkeks:


Prima Überlegung! Ein Serienbrief mit abweichenden Daten zum Inhalt dürfte wohl kaum ein Infobrief sein.


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				waff schrieb:
			
		

> ...jeder oder irgend jemand kann von jedem Deutschen Bürger irgendmal einen Betrag abbuchen...


So einfach ist das nicht, dazu braucht es schon eine besondere Verbindung zwischen dem Abbucher und seiner Bank. Privatpersonen können mMn so eine Lastschrift gar nicht veranlassen. Aber dazu sollte evtl. ein Banker mal was einwerfen - würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## bashtovoy (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift

Die Geschichte mit dem Infobrief ist wirklich gut.
Vor allem würde mich da mal die Stückzahl interessieren, die dafür benötigt wird um das vergünstigte Porto zu erhalten.
Woran erkenne ich, dass es sich um einen Infobrief handelt?(Habe den Umschlag im Moment nicht in Reichweite)


----------



## soeren (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ich habe mal zum Thema Infobrief folgendes gefunden:

Inhaltsgleicheit - Abweichungen

Die Sendungen müssen grundsätzlich Inhaltsgleich sein, was Anzahl und Beschaffenheit der Schriftstücke sowie Proben, Muster, Werbeartikel und Fremdbeilagen betrifft. 

Sie können sich aber Unterscheiden durch:

•	zusätzliche Angaben zur Absenderangabe 
•	Ordnungsbezeichnungen 
•	eine innere und äußere Anschrift übereinstimmen 
•	Codier- und Steuerungszeichen 
•	Ort und Tag der Absendung 
•	Anrede(n) 
•	Unterschrift(en

Aber: Bitte achten Sie darauf, dass durch die unterschiedlichen Anreden, Ordnungsbezeichnungen usw. der Textumbruch nicht verändert wird. Bitte gleichen Sie die Zeilenlängen so aus, dass der Zeilenbeginn und die Zeilenanzahl stets identisch sind.
Die Deutsche Post AG behält sich das Recht auf Stichproben vor. Bei der Einlieferung haben Sie ein unverschlossenes Muster abzugeben.

Die Mindestanzahl dieser Briefe beträgt 50 Stück.

Wenn bei den Mahnungen also die Beschaffenheit der Briefsendung gleich sein muss,
müssen wohl zwangsläufig mindestens 50 Rücklastschriften eingegangen sein, um in den Genuss der Portovergünstigung zu kommen.

Aber ab wann weiß ich das eigentlich, dass diese Menge zusammenkommt? 
Oder wird hier einfach die Mahnung unter die Infobriefe gemischt? 

In beiden Fällen stinkt es gewaltig.

Das Forum ist einfach Klasse.
Weiter so!


----------



## Rucki (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				onkelmarco schrieb:
			
		

> ahh danke für den Link. Sehr interessant was dort steht.
> Habe mich nun Entschieden mal abzuwarten wann mich die Mahnung erreicht.
> Bin Umgezogen im Oktober 05 und weiß nicht ob der Brief hier ankommen wird.
> Mal sehen.
> ...



Wieder mal Insiderwissen der Deutschen Post AG... Wie ich vorher schon geschrieben hatte kommt die Mahnung per Infopost. Dies sind verbilligte Sendungen. Die Post verschickt die Sendungen aus folgenden Gründen billiger:
1. Der Absender muß eine bestimmte Mindestmenge einliefern und
2. Die Post vernichtet Infobriefsendungen die KEINE sog. Vorausverfügung des Absenders haben.
Solche Briefe werden NUR zurück geschickt wenn der Absender das per Vorausverfügung schriftlich auf dem Umschlag verlangt. Auf dem Umschlag der Mahnung (hab ich vor mir liegen) steht KEINE Vorausverfügung. Das heißt in Deinem Fall, wenn du umgezogen bist und dein Nachsendeantrag ist abgelaufen oder du hattest keinen macht der Zusteller den Brief als unbekannt verzogen und dann wandert der in den Müll *eh sei denn du hast ein netten Briefträger der dir den Brief kulanterweise zukommen läßt*. Das heißt desweiteren das der Vanilla Verlag garnicht weiß ob du die Mahnung überhaupt bekommen hast oder nicht... Weiter heißt das das die garnicht wissen das du überhaupt umgezogen bist...
MfG
Heiko


----------



## bashtovoy (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Fazit: 

Jeder der schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegt, hat seine Adressdaten bestätigt.


----------



## Rucki (4 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschrift
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem Infobrief ist wirklich gut.
> Vor allem würde mich da mal die Stückzahl interessieren, die dafür benötigt wird um das vergünstigte Porto zu erhalten.
> Woran erkenne ich, dass es sich um einen Infobrief handelt?(Habe den Umschlag im Moment nicht in Reichweite)



Ein Info-(oder Werbe)brief enthält im Stempelaufdruck auf jeden Fall irgendwo den Zusatz Entgelt bezahlt. Außerdem ist es, wie oben schon geschrieben, kein voll bezahlter Brief. Der würde 55 cent kosten. In meinem Fall war der "Brief" aber nur mit 35 cent frankiert, ergo Infobrief... Mein Chef zeigte sich auch sehr interessiert. Fax mit Umschlag und Brief ging heute an raus:sun:


----------



## Rucki (5 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal zum Thema Infobrief folgendes gefunden:
> 
> Die Mindestanzahl dieser Briefe beträgt 50 Stück.



Auch hier heißt es die MINDESTZAHL.... Wenn man natürlich eine nächste Stufe erreicht wird es nochmal billiger... War jetzt aber, zugegebenermaßen, zu faul um zu erforschen wieviel man einliefern muß um 35 cent bezahlen zu können


----------



## Greenhorn (5 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Infobrief / Katalog-Standard ab 50 Sendungen: 0,35 € pro Stück

_"Nutzen Sie den umfassenden Kundenzugang der Deutschen Post und sprechen Sie auch kleinere Zielgruppen effizient an":_
http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?skin=hi&check=yes&lang=de_DE&tab=1&xmlFile=10379

_"Sollten Sie die Mindestmenge nicht erreichen, können Sie entsprechend aufzahlen: Hier lohnt es sich, einmal genau nachzurechnen."_
Es müssen also nicht unbedingt mindestens 50 "Mahnungen" verschickt worden sein ...


----------



## bashtovoy (5 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Bleiben trotzdem noch eine gane Menge übrig, damit es sich rechnet.

Das könnte eventuell auch für die StA München interessant sein, die meines Wissens nach die Abo- Geschichten nicht mehr als Zivilsache sieht.
a**m**b** fällt dort mMn auch rein.Denn das vermeintliche Probeangebot "ohne zusätzliche Kosten" wurde erst in der Bestätigungsmail in den letzten Zeilen als Abo dargestellt.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> ....könnte eventuell auch für die StA München interessant sein, die meines Wissens nach die Abo- Geschichten nicht mehr als Zivilsache sieht...


Das war ein einziger unbekannter Staatsanwalt (oder ´in) in einem bislang unbekannten Verfahren. Wie und warum der/die zu der Erkenntnis gelangt war, konnte bislang nicht aufgeklärt werden. Leider!

Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159930#post159930


----------



## Muhadiep (7 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mein Rechtsanwalt hat an beide bekannten Faxnummer, sowie an beide Adressen  geschrieben.
Da die Frist die mein Anwalt gesetzt hat sich zu der Sache zu äußern abgelaufen ist, habe ich bei der Staatanwaltschaft ein Verfahren wegen Betruges eingeleitet. Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt was kommt.


----------



## Katinka (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auf meinem Kontoeinzug eine Transaktion von einem Vanilla Verlag GmbH über 9,95€! Im Verwendugszweck ist eine Rechnungsnummer und eine Kundennummer angegeben sowie die Aussage: Zeitraum 04.05.06-03.06.06!! Gehe also davon aus das jetzt monatlich abgebucht wird!
> 
> Das Problem ist jetzt: Habe keine Ahnung um was es sich da handelt bzw. wüsste ich nicht wann und wo ich ein Abo über 9,95€ abgeschlossen habe!!
> 
> ...




Hallo Christoph,

mir geht es ähnlich wie dir, ich habe die vom Vanilla Verlag angerufen und denen erklärt, dass ich da nichts gebucht habe für 9,95 € monatlich. Lediglich einmal so ein Testabo für 4,95 €, das war aber schon MONATE vorher und nur einmalig! Die kündigten mein Abo dann nach meinem Telefongespräch, ich sagte immer wieder am Telefon, ich habe nichts neues bestellt und wie das sein kann??? Ich ließ die beiden abgebuchten Beträge von 9,95 € zurückbuchen von meiner Bank, war dann für einige Wochen im Urlaub. Schrieb ihnen aber zuvor noch ausführlich per Mail und Brief, worum es geht und warum ich die Beträge zurückbuchen ließ. Als ich heim kam, fand ich eine saftige Mahnung vor, in der ich aufgefordert wurde, neben den von meiner Bank zurückgebuchten Beträgen noch Bearbeitungsgebühren zu bezahlen, insgesamt ca. 37,- €, bis heute, sonst kämen gerichtliche Schritte auf mich zu!!! Ich bin so wütend!!! Ich habe das Geld überwiesen, es wird erst am Mo bei denen sein, was soll ich tun? Ich habe denen eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich denen ihr Verhalten unverschämt finde und ausgenommen werde, obwohl ich nichts gebucht habe und die oder jemand anderes mit meinen Daten nun macht, was sie bzw. er wollen.

Kann ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden? wie kann ich mich schützen? Kann man nicht Presse oder Fernsehen einschalten? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man so abgezockt wird!


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ Katinka, siehe es mal so: du hast dich vor einigen Monaten bei einem Testabo angemeldet und bezahlt. War das damals webgirls-online.com oder die adultmoviebox?

Jetzt, etliche Monate, später tauchen genau deine Daten wieder bei einer Anmeldung im Projekt adultmoviebox auf, ohne dass du angeblich irgendwas dazu getan hattest.

Die bisherigen Erkenntnisse dazu sind, dass entweder da jemand nachgeholfen hat oder ein Datenbankfehler bei der Vanilla vorliegt. Möglich wäre auch ein Trick, beim Empfang eines Adult-Newsletters, der zur Übermittung deiner Verbindungsdaten (IP) und der Zuordnung der damit bestätigten E-Mail-Adresse zu deinen Bestandsdaten bei der Vanilla führte und so die Anmeldung auslöste.

In allen drei Fällen fehlt es an der Willensbekundung einer Partei zum Vertrag, der damit unwirksam sein dürfte. Die Vanilla hat jedoch in ihrer Datenbank stehen, dass da ein gültiger Vertrg laufen soll und nun wollen die dafür das Geld. Argumentation hin oder her, es liegt an der Vanilla den Nachweis zu führen, ob und wie ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist. Die Gültigkeit allein können weder die Vanilla noch du abschließend prüfen, dass wäre die Aufgabe eines zivilen Gerichtes. Doch bis es soweit kommt, müsste man erstmal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid versenden, woran es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bereits hapern könnte.



			
				Katinka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden?


Aber immer doch, wenn du die Zeit dafür übrig und Informationsbedarf hast.


			
				Katinka schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich mich schützen?


Wogegen? Das läuft bereits.


			
				Katinka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht Presse oder Fernsehen einschalten?


Wozu? Die kennen die Adresse eh bereits und sind in einer anderen Sache auch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.


----------



## bashtovoy (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@Katinka

Ich glaube, Du hast dieses Forum nicht richtig gelesen.
Wenn Du es getan hättest, wäre Dir sicherlich nicht der Gedanke gekommen, die geforderte Summe zu überweisen.
Allerdings muss man sagen, das das Lesen auch eine tüchtige Portion Zeit verschlingt.
Bei Dir haben die jedenfalls Ihr Ziel erreicht - und das ärgert mich!


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Dir haben die jedenfalls Ihr Ziel erreicht - und das ärgert mich!


Sieh´s mal so: [Sarkasmus] Wenn es nicht soche "gutherzigen" Seelen gäbe, 
hätten wir am Ende einen  HartzIV Empfänger mehr und den müßtest du und ich 
bezahlen, da ist es doch besser, sie/er  kommt für seinen Lebensunterhalt auf [/Sarkasmus]
Niemand sollte daran gehindert werden, sich das Brikett selbst in Auge zu werfen
(frei nach Eddie Constantin)

j.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ bashtovoy, Katinka hat geschrieben: 





> Lediglich einmal so ein Testabo für 4,95 €, das war aber schon MONATE vorher und nur einmalig!


....das gleiche haben hier andere Nutzer auch schon angebracht. Es gibt zahlreiche Nutzer, die verwenden kostenpflichtige Erotik im Internet tatsächlich. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Szene dann auch noch an ihren freiwilligen Kunden vergreift.


----------



## bashtovoy (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@reducal

Du hast hier schon ein paar mal die Frage nach dem unberechtigten Inkasso seitens der Vanilla gestellt.

Da die Vanilla die a**m**b** als ihren „Kunden“ darstellt, für den sie berechtigt ist Forderungen einzuziehen aber für diese Behauptung den Beweis schuldig geblieben ist, habe ich jetzt folgende Frage:

Gibt es für die Zahlungswilligen nicht die Möglichkeit, die Forderung beim Amtsgericht Ihres Wohnortes zu hinterlegen und dieses dann der Vanilla mitzuteilen.

Ich weis zwar, dass beides aus dem selben Sumpf stammt – aber die wollen uns doch etwas anderes glauben lassen.

@jupp11

Hoffentlich gibt es wenigstens eine Spendenquittung – wenn es schon keine Rechnung gibt.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal
> 
> Du hast hier schon ein paar mal die Frage nach dem unberechtigten Inkasso seitens der Vanilla gestellt.
> 
> Da die Vanilla die a**m**b** als ihren „Kunden“ darstellt, für den sie berechtigt ist Forderungen einzuziehen aber für diese Behauptung den Beweis schuldig geblieben ist...



Die Fragen hatte ich im Zusammenhang mit anderen Projekten, also mit z. B. usepirat.de und DVDen.de gestellt. Bei adultmoviebox.de bekam ich eine Bestätigung, dass dies ein vanillaeigenes Projekt ist, womit sich die Frage hier erübrigt hat. Für ihre eigenen Projekte können die Vanillianer Rechnungen und Mahnungen stellen, wie sie wollen. Dass anfangs ggü. den Beschwerdeführern was anderes glaubhaft gemacht wurde rührt wahrscheinlich daher, dass man selbst womöglich rechtsunsicher ist und sich etwas verbergen wollte.


----------



## bashtovoy (10 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Allerdings werde ich bis heute in dem Glauben gelassen, dass es sich bei der a**m**b** um einen Kunden handelt, der die Vanilla mit der Abrechnung betraut hat.

Also kann ich doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass hier jemand eine Forderung geltend macht, für die er aber nicht die Gegenleistung zu erbringen hat.

In meinem Fall habe ich die Zugangsdaten erst 13 Tage nach der angeblichen Anmeldung bekommen.Für diesen Bockmist und für die Überprüfung meines Widerspruchs war dann aber wieder ihr "Händler" zuständig.


----------



## Mainz05bub (12 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich kann jeden nur raten ,den Betrag zurückbuchen und weiter gar nicht reagieren.
Ich lass es notfalls darauf ankommen,und gebe weitere Infos bezüglich Vanilla
Ich habe vor 3 monaten eine Mahnung erhalten ,jedoch nicht darauf reagiert.
Seitdem ist Funkstille seitens Vanilla.


----------



## Rucki (12 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Mainz05bub schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann jeden nur raten ,den Betrag zurückbuchen und weiter gar nicht reagieren.
> Ich lass es notfalls darauf ankommen,und gebe weitere Infos bezüglich Vanilla
> Ich habe vor 3 monaten eine Mahnung erhalten ,jedoch nicht darauf reagiert.
> Seitdem ist Funkstille seitens Vanilla.


Die Aussage kann ich nur voll und ganz bestätigen... Bei mir ist vor ein paar Tagen allerdings dieselbe Lastschrift noch einmal aufgetaucht... Reaktion von mir (und Vanilla) dieselbe wie beim ersten Mal.
1. Betrag zurück buchen lassen
2. Mail kam mit der Aufforderung der Zahlung und Androhung einer Mahnung
3. Mahnung wird nächste Woche erwartet (eine Kopie geht wieder an meinen Chef wegen Prüfung zwecks Gebührenhinterziehung beim Postversand) :scherzkeks:


----------



## Mainz05bub (14 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Immer das eigene Konto  im  Auge  behalten.
Sobald wiederholt  abgebucht  wird , innerhalb  von  2 Wochen  zurückbuchen.

Sollte sich  was  tun , in meinem  Fall , melde  ich  mich  hier  im  Forum


----------



## Rucki (14 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Mainz05bub schrieb:
			
		

> Immer das eigene Konto  im  Auge  behalten.
> Sobald wiederholt  abgebucht  wird , innerhalb  von  2 Wochen  zurückbuchen.
> 
> Sollte sich  was  tun , in meinem  Fall , melde  ich  mich  hier  im  Forum


Nicht ganz richtig... Du kannst eine Lastschrift jederzeit zurück buchen lassen *stand auch schonmal auf einer der ersten Seiten*


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

weder zwei noch sechs Wochen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780

J:


----------



## Timmothy21 (20 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe letzte woche die Mahnung bekommen. der Witz ist, das die mir weißmachen wollen das ich über den Privider AOL online gewesen sein sollte, den ich schon seit November 05 nicht mehr verwende. Und da mein Passwort auch immer das gleiche ist kann das was die mir sagen nicht stimmen. 
Habe zum Glück einen Rechtsanwalt und Notar in der Familie, und werde rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Außerdem werde ich an die Pro7 Redaktion von Bizz schreiben, da das ein klarer Fall für das blaue Fass ohne Boden ist.


----------



## Tom030 (21 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Timmothy21 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe letzte woche die Mahnung bekommen. der Witz ist, das die mir weißmachen wollen das ich über den Privider AOL online gewesen sein sollte, den ich schon seit November 05 nicht mehr verwende...
> ...
> Außerdem werde ich an die Pro7 Redaktion von Bizz schreiben, da das ein klarer Fall für das blaue Fass ohne Boden ist.



Vorgeschlagen wurde das Thema auf der Pro7 Seite ja schon... und mit der IP verhällt es sich [...]

*[Virenscanner: Spekulation entfernt]*


----------



## Tom030 (21 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Tom030 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgeschlagen wurde das Thema auf der Pro7 Seite ja schon... und mit der IP verhällt es sich [...]
> 
> *[Virenscanner: Spekulation entfernt]*


war keine Spekulation sondern NACHWEISBAR: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=156234#post156234


----------



## Insider (21 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Tom030 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben am 19.06.06 xx.00 Uhr mit Ip xxx.x.xxxx vom Provider ....


Ein interessantes Datum (neben dem 09.06.), vor allem hier die Zeit um 17:30 Uhr. Ettliche andere User haben den nahezu gleichen Zeitstempel nur abweichende Provider-IP (vornehmlich aber DTAG).



			
				Tom030 schrieb:
			
		

> ....werde wohl gleich mal online ne Anzeige aufgeben... schon aus prinzip, dass die da in München sehen ....


In welchem Bundesland? Bayern stellt sowas nur sehr eingeschränkt zur Verfügung. Wie willst du die Rechnung der Anzeige beifügen? Und überhaupt - da deine IP-Adresse (egal ob von QSC oder Versatel) nicht recherchierbar ist, wird man in deinem Fall auch in München keine Klärung erreichen, denn die Münchener gucken sicher schon ....


----------



## Jamu (22 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Habe Auch Das Prob Blos Die Buchen Das Ja Jeden Monat Ab Diese 9,95
blos wo haben die [........] meine daten herr und für einen dauerauftrag muß cih doch was unterschreiben was ich nie gemacht habe wenn ich das allso zurück buche dann bekomme ich eine mahung steht da eine adresse von dennen drauf denn per tele fax reagiert niemand sind alle im kunden gespräch rund um die uhr das doch nen witz :wall:  vieleicht sollten wir mal uns sammeln und an bitz wenden

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				grenns schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll mich über Tiscali eingelogt haben, (nutze ich nicht)...


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=151868#post151868 

@ Gregor, kannst du mir bitte die IP-Adresse mitteilen, die auf der Mahnung von Vanilla steht (ggf. per PN)?

Es ist schon auffällig, wie oft hier im Forum zu lesen steht, dass den Rechnungsempfängern IP-Daten mitgeteilt werden, die nicht zu ihren Anschlüssen gehören können.


----------



## der_nubbel (22 August 2006)

*Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich lange als "Unregistrierter" hier  mitgelesen habe, insbesondere zu den dubiosen Machenschaften des Vanilla-Verlages, möchte ich nun gerne auch meine Story hier vortragen.

Am 15.08.06 bekam ich eine mail, in der mich eine Firma namens "Vanillapay" zur Zahlung von 84,-€ auffordert. Angeblich im Namen und für Rechnung einer Firma "Alblanca GmbH" aus der Schweiz. Ich soll am 16.07.06 auf der Seite "sei-filmstar" mich für Erotik-Castings beworben, die AGB'S akzeptiert und o.g Firma mit der Vermittlung beauftragt haben. Meine Daten seien schon an mehrere Produktionsfirmen gesandt worden und ein erstes Casting stünde unmittelbar bevor:sun: . Nach dem ersten Schreck und eigentlich unnötigen Erklärungen meiner Frau gegenüber, rief ich daraufhin die Verbraucherzentrale an und nutzte dort eine telefonische, kostenpflichtige Beratung. Ich erklärte dort den Sachverhalt, vor allem, dass ich niemals diese Website besucht habe und die Tatsache, dass man trotzdem meine vollständige Adresse nebst korrekter mailadresse hatte. Man riet mir, ich solle am besten gar nicht reagieren und nur im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides umgehend Widerspruch einlegen. Ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen, in Deutschland sei bisher kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo es in so einem Fall zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gekommen ist. Bestenfalls könne ich die erste mail zurückschicken, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich niemals ein Angebot von Alblanca oder Vanilla in Anspruch genommen habe.
Das habe ich dann auch gemacht und bekam von Vanillapay die Antwort, dass sie lediglich die Zahlungsvorgänge abwickeln würden, Einwände und Widersprüche müsst ich direkt an Alblanca stellen. Auch das habe ich per mail getan. Dann kam natürlich eine fadenscheinige Antwort, man habe meine IP am Tag xx um so und soviel Uhr gespeichert und ich solle die Rechnung begleichen.
Heute nun kam die Rechnung per Post, mit der gleichen Argumentation von Vanillapay. Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt ------- bis zum 29.08. soll ich zahlen. Werde ich natürlich nicht tun und weiter hier berichten, wie es weiter geht.
Wäre nun interessant zu wissen, ob es auch anderen so ergangen ist.
Grüsse
der_nubbel


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Dein Fall ist nicht uninteressant, zumal die Vanilla vorgibt: 





> ...lediglich die Zahlungsvorgänge abwickeln würden....


Dürfen die das denn überhaupt? Wenn möglich, dann veröffentliche hier doch mal bitte diese Mail (anonymisiert).

Zu Vanillapay ist zu sagen, dass das keine Firma ist sondern ein (nennen wir es mal) Projekt der Vanilla Verlag GmbH.

Alblanca hingegen ist derzeit nicht unumstritten. Und auch sonst liefert Google schon ein paar Einträge. Interessant dabei auch die Bezeichnung GmbH i. Gr. - deshalb auch noch kein Handelsregistereintrag in der Schweiz.

Laß´ dich nicht verunsichern. Egal, wer deine Daten dort eingetragen hat (wenn du es nicht warst), die Rechnung ist zwar bei dir eingetroffen aber du wärest damit nicht der eigentliche Empfänger.

Die Vanilla Verlag GmbH macht das "netinkasso" (ich vermute nur Erstinkassoversuche) für ihre eigenen Projekte wie *webgirl-online.com* und die *adultmoviebox.de*. Gleichzeitig können sich aber auch s. g. "Händler" dem Vanillapay bedienen. Fremde Projekte, die bislang hier aufgeschlagen sind wären damit *usepirat.de* (französischer Händler), *DVDen.de* (brit./österr. Händler) und *alblanka.com* (schweizer Händler).

______________________________________
@ Mods, könnte man die Themenüberschrift evtl. ändern, z. B. in "Vanilla Verlag GmbH und ihre Partner" oder so? Die Nutzer der Händlerprojekte brauchen offensichtlich keine Bankdaten für eine Lastschrift anzugeben (z. B. bei usepirat), so dass die Themenbezeichnung nicht mehr so recht zutrifft.


----------



## der_nubbel (22 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

So sah deren Rechnung per mail aus. Habe die darin enthaltenen links mit xxxx verändert, wie auch Rechn.Nr: und angebliche IP

Hallo xxxxxxxxx,

wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.

Ihre Transaktion wird ausgeführt für die Firma Alblanca GmbH, Basel, Schweiz

Hier finden sie alle wichtigen Transaktionsdetails:

Überweisungsbetrag: 84.00 EUR
Kurz-Info:          Vermittlungsgebühr: Erotik-Film-Casting / Bestellungs-ID 1440
Artikelnummer:      SF-001
Firma:              Alblanca GmbH
Merchant´s ID:      xx
Bestelldatum:       16.07.2006 14:10:16 Uhr
Rechnungsnummer:    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IP-Adresse:         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ihr 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht bei der Bestellung auf der Internetseite: xxxxx sei-filmstar.de ist am 30.07.2006 abgelaufen. Hiermit erhalten Sie im Namen und für Rechnung von Alblanca GmbH, Basel, Schweiz Ihre aktuelle Rechnung. Bitte überweisen Sie diese Rechnung ohne Abzug innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf unser Konto.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei xxxxx sei-filmstar.de haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an Alblanca GmbH, bzw. per Email an: [email protected]x

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie sich Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken. 

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den
Link zum kostenlosen Download:
xxxx adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html

Wir haben weitere Daten zu unserer Sicherheit gespeichert, diese dienen uns zur Ermittlung Ihrer Person und werden von uns nur bei vorsätzlicher Falscheingabe an die zuständigen Behörden zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (§263 StGB) von Computerbetrug weitergegeben. Zu unserer Sicherheit wird Ihre IP-Adresse, der Host, das Datum und die Uhrzeit festgehalten.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Vanilla schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ....wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.


Danke!



			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Vanilla schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Wir haben weitere Daten zu unserer Sicherheit gespeichert, diese dienen uns zur Ermittlung Ihrer Person und werden von uns nur bei vorsätzlicher Falscheingabe an die zuständigen Behörden zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (§263 StGB) von Computerbetrug weitergegeben. Zu unserer Sicherheit wird Ihre IP-Adresse, der Host, das Datum und die Uhrzeit festgehalten.


 Werte Vanillianer,

bei Wikipedia würde man sagen, das ist geschwubbelt - ich meine, das wäre Nonsens oder juristischer Käse, der allein den Grund hat, die Rechnungsempfänger gefügig zu machen und die Forderung zu unterstreichen.

Allein der § 263 StGB (wie auch der 263a) scheiden hier aus, wegen fehlender Tatbestandsmerkmale, siehe dazu auch > HIER <. Außerdem, wie wollen sie die Andeutung in die Tat umsetzen, die Person selbst zu ermitteln, die eine falsche Dateneingabe gemacht hatte?

Was ist, wenn der Datensatz (nehmen wir mal hier den von nubbel) einschließlich einer ihm zuordenbaren IP-Adresse schlichtweg abgephischt wurde und sich nun in einem dem nubbel fremden Projekt (und somit ihrer Datenbank) wieder findet? Wer ist denn in der Beweispflicht eines Vertragschlusses, insbesondere wenn man diesen (begründeten) Verdacht in die Überlegungen zum Widerspruch mit einbezieht?

Schade, werte Vanillianer, dass ihr hier nicht mitdiskutiert, obwohl die Kenntnis über diesen und die Nahbarthreads hinreichend bei Euch bekannt ist.
_+++ Ende des Selbstgespräch+++_​


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kam natürlich eine fadenscheinige Antwort, man habe meine IP am Tag xx um so und soviel Uhr gespeichert und ich solle die Rechnung begleichen.
> Heute nun kam die Rechnung per Post, mit der gleichen Argumentation von Vanillapay.


 Hallo Nubbel, unterscheidet sich die Rechnung per Post von der E-MAil-Rechnung? Insbesondere die von Dir genannte "Argumentation" von Vanillapay zu der gespeicherten IP-Adresse würde mich interessieren. Schreiben die "selbst" oder zitieren die nur irgendwas von der Internetseite des Anbieters der Dienstleistung.


----------



## der_nubbel (23 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Zu der bereits oben genannten Forderung von Vanillapay war einpdf-Anhang dabei. Darin die Rechnung, genauso wie ich sie nun auch per Post bekommen habe.
Ich lade die pdf hier als Anhang hoch ( habe Namen und Rechn.Nr. unkenntlich gemacht)


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere die von Dir genannte "Argumentation" von Vanillapay zu der gespeicherten IP-Adresse würde mich interessieren.


Ich darf zitieren:


			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> vanillapay.com - the billing technologie expets for e-commerce schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Der Vanilla Verlag GmbH betreibt unter *vanillapay.com [gek.] ein Payment-Internetservice. Wir wurden von der Firma Alblanca GmbH, Basel, Schweiz _beauftragt den Rechnungsversand / Emailversand und den Kundensupport im Namen und für Rechnung von Alblanca GmbH abzuwickeln_.


----------



## Cheech (24 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich lange als "Unregistrierter" hier  mitgelesen habe, insbesondere zu den dubiosen Machenschaften des Vanilla-Verlages, möchte ich nun gerne auch meine Story hier vortragen.
> 
> Am 15.08.06 bekam ich eine mail, in der mich eine Firma namens "Vanillapay" zur Zahlung von 84,-€ auffordert. Angeblich im Namen und für Rechnung einer Firma "Alblanca GmbH" aus der Schweiz. Ich soll am 16.07.06 auf der Seite "sei-filmstar" mich für Erotik-Castings beworben, die AGB'S akzeptiert und o.g Firma mit der Vermittlung beauftragt haben. Meine Daten seien schon an mehrere Produktionsfirmen gesandt worden und ein erstes Casting stünde unmittelbar bevor:sun: . Nach dem ersten Schreck und eigentlich unnötigen Erklärungen meiner Frau gegenüber, rief ich daraufhin die Verbraucherzentrale an und nutzte dort eine telefonische, kostenpflichtige Beratung. Ich erklärte dort den Sachverhalt, vor allem, dass ich niemals diese Website besucht habe und die Tatsache, dass man trotzdem meine vollständige Adresse nebst korrekter mailadresse hatte. Man riet mir, ich solle am besten gar nicht reagieren und nur im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides umgehend Widerspruch einlegen. Ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen, in Deutschland sei bisher kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo es in so einem Fall zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gekommen ist. Bestenfalls könne ich die erste mail zurückschicken, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich niemals ein Angebot von Alblanca oder Vanilla in Anspruch genommen habe.
> ...


....Ich habe die selbe Rechnung bekommen, habe auch schon einige Mails geschickt an die Payment und an die Alblanca, habe aber bisher keine Antworten bekommen.
Ich weiß im Moment nicht ganz was ich noch tun kann, da ich kein Geld für einen Anwalt habe und auch keine rechtschutzversicherung o.ä.
übrigens läuft das Ultimatum bei mir auch am 29.08.06 ab.
Wenn ich wüsste das keine Folgekosten auf mich zu kommen würden, währe ich fast gewillt das Geld zu zahlen, aber ich denke wenn ich zahlen würde werden die immer wieder abkassieren wollen.
Fazit: ich hasse diese .....

_Wort editiert modaction_


----------



## DNA2 (24 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				Cheech schrieb:
			
		

> der_nubbel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfache Rechnung: Was ist billiger?


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

@ DNA2, aber wozu? Hast du dir mal das Web betrachtet? Die Preisangabe entspricht wahrscheinlich wohl kaum den deutschen Vorgaben des BGB. Unter deutlichem Preishinweis verstehe ich etwas anderes, zumindest ist es eine Zumutung, den erst suchen zu müssen.


----------



## der_nubbel (24 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfache Rechnung: Was ist billiger?



Also nu mal langsam ----- es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass man von irgendeinem "Möchtegern-Unternehmen" eine Rechnung bekommt über eine angebliche Leistung, die man selbst nie beauftragt hat ! Oder?
Ein Schei.... werde ich tun und denen mein Geld in den Rachen werfen. Die können mir Mahnungen schicken und drohen bis zum Sankt Nimmerleins Tag ---- keinen Cent !!!
Das muß man sich mal vorstellen. Heute, also noch 5 Tage vor Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist, bekomme ich bereits die erste Zahlungserinnerung :smile: 
Ich lach mich tot ---- was ist das? Volksverars..... ?


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...genau nubbel - wer kann eigentlich wie beweisen, dass du dich dort angemeldet hast? In deinem Eingangsposting konnte ich nicht erkennen, dass du je auf der Seite warst, geschweige denn dich dort selbst angemeldet hattest.


----------



## der_nubbel (24 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> In deinem Eingangsposting konnte ich nicht erkennen, dass du je auf der Seite warst, geschweige denn dich dort selbst angemeldet hattest.



Sehr richtig ! Ich bin nie auf dieser Seite gewesen. Weiß der Geier, woher die meine Anschrift und mail-adresse haben ---- von mir jedenfalls nicht.Und ganz sicher habe ich mich NICHT dort oder sonstwo als Porno-Darsteller beworben.
Ich werde jetzt in aller Ruhe abwarten,was noch so alles passiert. Sollte wirklich irgenwann mal ein Mahnbescheid kommen, woran ich stark zweifle, werde ich Widerspruch einlegen. Um dann weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen zu können, müsste Alblanca eine begründete Forderung bei Gericht stellen und käme damit selbst in Zugzwang.  Ich glaub kaum, dass es soweit kommt.


----------



## nevs6780 (25 August 2006)

*Vanilla und Alblanca*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe auch eine rechnung der Vanillapay im Auftrag der Alblanca bekommen. Ich schrieb an die Mailadresse beider Anbieter, das ich nicht beabsichtige diese Rechnung zu begleichen. Von beiden bekam ich noch keine Antwort (2 Tage). Ich schrieb in meiner Mail weiterhin, ich würde rechtliche Schritte gegen beide einleiten, sollte die Forderung nochmals an mich gerichtet werden.
Sollte einer von euch Erfolg bei seinem Kampf gegen diese Projekte haben bitte ich um eine Erklärung, wie das geschaft wurde.
Gruß Nevs!


----------



## nevs6780 (25 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				Cheech schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich habe die selbe Rechnung bekommen, habe auch schon einige Mails geschickt an die Payment und an die Alblanca, habe aber bisher keine Antworten bekommen.
> Ich weiß im Moment nicht ganz was ich noch tun kann, da ich kein Geld für einen Anwalt habe und auch keine rechtschutzversicherung o.ä.
> übrigens läuft das Ultimatum bei mir auch am 29.08.06 ab.
> Wenn ich wüsste das keine Folgekosten auf mich zu kommen würden, währe ich fast gewillt das Geld zu zahlen, aber ich denke wenn ich zahlen würde werden die immer wieder abkassieren wollen.
> ...


[.......] Wir können uns ja mal zusammentun um dagegen anzugehen. Ich werde nicht zahlen da ich es unverschämt finde so Geld zu machen.

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Aufruf) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## bashtovoy (25 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Von der "Firma" Alblanca sind unlängst massenweise Spam-mails aufgetaucht.

Thema: Darsteller gesucht!

Bei einer solchen Vorgehensweise könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass der eine oder andere "Spaßvogel" mal auf die schnelle seinen Kumpel zum Casting anmeldet. 

Das der Blödsinn etwas kostet, war wohl nicht auf den ersten bzw. auch zweiten Blick zu sehen gewesen.

Wehe dem der sich böses dabei denkt, dass die vanilla auch in diesem Zusammenhang wieder mit im Boot sitzt.
Die sind aber auch gestraft mit Ihren Händlern.


----------



## der_nubbel (25 August 2006)

*AW: Und wieder grüsst Vanillapay*



			
				nevs6780 schrieb:
			
		

> [.......] Wir können uns ja mal zusammentun um dagegen anzugehen. Ich werde nicht zahlen da ich es unverschämt finde so Geld zu machen.



Zusammentun brauchen wir uns, glaub ich, erstmal nicht. Es reicht völlig, auf die Forderung - ob als mail oder in Briefform - nicht zu reagieren. Sollen die doch mal machen --- die Beweislast liegt eindeutig bei denen und ICH hab mir nichts vorzuwerfen.


----------



## red-bandit-duisburg (25 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi Leute. Hab heute auch die Sache auf meinem Auszug endekt. Nur das die das Schon 3 mal abgebucht haben. ziehe leider nicht regelmäßig auszüge jetzt bereue ich es es. Was soll ich machen Habt ihr schon irgendwelche erfolge? Ich bin ein bisschen in Panik bitte helft mir. Ich hatte nie was mit der seite zu tun und emails habichauchvondenennicht bekommen


----------



## Don Pablo (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				red-bandit-duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute. Hab heute auch die Sache auf meinem Auszug endekt. Nur das die das Schon 3 mal abgebucht haben. ziehe leider nicht regelmäßig auszüge jetzt bereue ich es es. Was soll ich machen Habt ihr schon irgendwelche erfolge? Ich bin ein bisschen in Panik bitte helft mir. Ich hatte nie was mit der seite zu tun und emails habichauchvondenennicht bekommen


An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal zur Bank gehen und die Beträge wieder zurückholen lassen. Wenn Du Glück hast, dann klappt das bei allen 3 Buchungen. Aber zumindest der Betrag der letzten Buchung solltest dir problemlos wieder gutgeschrieben werden. Dann lies dich mal durchs Forum, damit Du gewappnet bist, wenn der Ärger richtig los geht.
Lies unbedingt auch die Grundlagen zur Bindung von Online-Abos


----------



## DNA2 (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				red-bandit-duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das die das Schon 3 mal abgebucht haben. ziehe leider nicht regelmäßig auszüge jetzt bereue ich es es. Was soll ich machen Habt ihr schon irgendwelche erfolge? Ich bin ein bisschen in Panik bitte helft mir.


 
Sorry, wenn ich's so deutlich sage, aber: Macht euch doch bitte wg. knapp 30 € nicht in's Hemd!
Wer von 30 € bankrott geht, hat hier nix verloren (der kann sich's Internet nämlich nicht leisten).
Ok, ist sehr ärgerlich. Da muss auch was gegen unternommen werden, dass manche Typen so einfach Geld scheffeln.
Aber die Welt geht von solchen Abbuchungen nicht unter, "Panik" ist somit ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## Don Pablo (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich's so deutlich sage, aber: Macht euch doch bitte wg. knapp 30 € nicht in's Hemd!
> Wer von 30 € bankrott geht, hat hier nix verloren (der kann sich's Internet nämlich nicht leisten).
> Ok, ist sehr ärgerlich. Da muss auch was gegen unternommen werden, dass manche Typen so einfach Geld scheffeln.
> Aber die Welt geht von solchen Abbuchungen nicht unter, "Panik" ist somit ziemlich übertrieben.


Das sehe ich aber anders. Wer für solche Abz***er noch Partei ergreift, ist hier wohl eher fehl am Platz. Auch wenn man wegen 30 Euronen nicht gleich Pleite geht, so ist doch jeder Cent für solche Brüder mehr als nur ärgerlich. Wenn jemand also ganz offensichtlich über den Tisch gezogen wurde, sollte er/sie sich doch mit allen legalen Mitteln dagegen wehren dürfen. Solche Abbuchungen sorgen eher dafür, dass durch die verbesserten finanziellen Möglichkeiten solcher Brüder die Abz***varianten fortgeführt und verfeinert werden können.


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer für solche Abz***er noch Partei ergreift, ist hier wohl eher fehl am Platz. .


Nu mal sachte mit die junge Pferde.  Er hat noch nie für Abzocker Partei ergriffen. Alles,
 was er sagt ist, nicht in Panik zu verfallen und dem kann man nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen. 
Alles drüber hinaus ist falsch  interpretiert bzw rübergekommen. 

ww


----------



## Don Pablo (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Nu mal sachte mit die junge Pferde.  Er hat noch nie für Abzocker Partei ergriffen. Alles,
> was er sagt ist, nicht in Panik zu verfallen und dem kann man nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen.
> Alles drüber hinaus ist falsch  interpretiert bzw rübergekommen.
> 
> ww


Da bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht der Einzige, der das missverstehen könnte. Mir geht es eben darum, die Sache so zu beschreiben, dass es auch für Gäste eindeutig ist. Wenn ich etwas überzogen habe, dann nur deshalb. Ich will hier niemanden etwas unterstellen.


----------



## Mainz05bub (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also es sind bei mir ,schon einige Monate vergangen.
Es tut sich nichts hinsichtlich der angekündigten Maßnahmen von Vanilla !!

Also wie schon mehrfach erwähnt ,cool bleiben und gar nicht erst auf die Drohungen reagieren.

Sobald sich nur irgendetwas  tut melde ich mich sofort !!


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Mainz05bub schrieb:
			
		

> Also es sind bei mir ,schon einige Monate vergangen.
> Es tut sich nichts hinsichtlich der angekündigten Maßnahmen von Vanilla...


Wenn die von dir keine Adresse haben, kommt auch nichts. Es könnte ja sein, dass in der Vanilla-Datenbank zwar deine E-Mailadresse steht aber ansonsten nur Nonsens- oder falsche Daten. Außerdem ist längst keine Entwarnung angesagt, da dein Fall doch noch recht frisch ist.


----------



## Mainz05bub (26 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mainz05bub schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn Du mal richtig durchgelesen hättest ,könntest Du feststellen ,ich eine Mahnung vor mehreren Monaten erhalten habe ,was ich in einem früheren Beitrag erwähnt habe. Logischerweise muß Vanilla dann mein Adresse haben...


Wer lesen kann ,ist von Vorteil !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

... das mag schon sein, niemand ist hier fehlerfrei.


----------



## Michael 1969 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

muahhaaaahhhaaaaaaa.

habt ihr das ct magazin vom 26.08. gesehen? da war ein bericht über diesen feinen hernn  ... .

da bekomm ich das ko***en wenn ich den [edit] da sitzen seh und er dann noch erzählt das er als verlag ja nicht vor hartz 4 empfängern geschützt ist die keine deckung auf ihrem konto haben. :wall:


_Namen editiert, vgl NUB. DeJu / Mod_


----------



## Michael 1969 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

sorry wegen dem namen. kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Michael 1969 schrieb:
			
		

> ... erzählt das er als verlag ...


Was für ein Verlag eigentlich? Wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, würde man meinen, Herr B. ist Verleger. :scherzkeks: Um das noch mal klar zu stellen, diese Vanilla Verlag GmbH wirbt für sich mit: 





> the billing technology experts for e-commerce


Was ich aber vermisse, ist ein eigenes Zahlungssystem, sowas wie bei Afendis, NetDebit oder so. Oder habe ich das bislang übersehen?


----------



## soeren (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wird der Beitrag vom ct`-Magazin noch einmal wiederholt? Wenn ja, könnte mal jemand das Programm und die Sendezeit nennen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				soeren schrieb:
			
		

> Wird der Beitrag vom ct`-Magazin noch einmal wiederholt? Wenn ja, könnte mal jemand das Programm und die Sendezeit nennen?



Der Beitrag ist ab 30.08.06 als Videostream unter http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20060826/#77172 verfügbar.

MfG
L.


----------



## soeren (27 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Danke!


----------



## nevs6780 (28 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wehe dem der sich böses dabei denkt, dass die vanilla auch in diesem Zusammenhang wieder mit im Boot sitzt.
Die sind aber auch gestraft mit Ihren Händlern.[/QUOTE]

Habe jetzt Antwort von Vanilla bekommen. Einmal auf meine Mail an Vanilla und nocheine Antwort auf meine Mail an Alblanca. Diese Antwort kam komischerweise auch von Vanilla. Text nicht wörtlich: Sie haben sich bei Seifilmstar angemeldet also zahlen sie auch. Ich dachte Vanilla macht nur das Billing aber scheinbar betreiben sie diese Seite selbst, woher sonst die Informationen über meine Anmeldung. 
Angeblich machen sie aber nur die Abrechnung und Stornieren kann nur deren Auftraggeber Alblanca. Auf die Mail an Alblanca antwortet aber Vanilla????????
Hääääää????


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				nevs6780 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte Vanilla macht nur das Billing aber scheinbar betreiben sie diese Seite selbst, woher sonst die Informationen über meine Anmeldung.


Na von dem Händler, siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## nevs6780 (28 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Na von dem Händler, siehe auch > HIER <.


Das bedeutet ja dann, dass ich nicht mal die Chance habe eine Stellungnahme seiten Alblanca zu bekommen. Da Vanilla auch den E-Mailverkehr übernommen hat. Telefonnummer oder Adresse gab es ja nicht auf der Rechnung sondern nur die Mailadresse, die aber von Vanilla und nicht von Alblanca beantwortet wird. Vanilla schreibt aber in der Zahlungserinnerung, die Rechnung könne nur von Alblanca zurückgenommen werden. Wie aber, wenn ich die garnicht erreichen kann?


----------



## MoD (28 August 2006)

*Rechnung über 84 Euro von Vanilla Verlag durch sei-filmstar.de*

Habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Zuerst per Mail und dann per Post. Die sind aber schon ganz schön frech. Haben zudem mitlerweile eine Zahlungserinnerung per Mail geschickt, obwohl die Zahlungsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen ist.
Ich habe direkt an die Firma in der Albanca in der Schweiz einen Wideruf geschickt per Email und per Einschreiben. Bis vor kurzem hatten sie den Betrag (84€) nicht als Zahl auf ihrer Seite stehen, sondern ausgeschrieben. Jetzt haben sie es plötzlich geändert. Wahrscheinlich haben sich so viele darauf berufen, dass dieses irreführend war und deshalb nicht direkt als kostenpflichtige Anmeldung angesehen werden kann.
Ich werde nichts bezahlen an solche .....
[......]

_Letzten Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## chris69 (28 August 2006)

*AW: Rechnung über 84 Euro von Vanilla Verlag durch sei-filmstar.de*

hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt mal all das durchgelesen zu diesem thema, da ich von denen auch schon zwei rechnungen gekriegt habe (erste mahnung bereits vor ablauf der zahlungsfrist), im briefkasten nachher wohl die post-rechnung vorfinden werde etc. etc.

ehrlich gesagt hab ich jetzt keine panik mehr, diese 84 EUR wirklich zahlen zu müssen, da das ganze ja doch ein riesen ...

[...]

... hoffe mal, es dauert nicht mehr so lang...

also leute, lasst euch nicht länger [...] und vergesst [...]
(oder zeigt mir denjenigen, bei dem die erste zwangsvollstreckung durchgeführt wird...) 

_[Nicht NUBs-konforme Teile entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Gonzo (28 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Moin!

Heut hab ich schlamper auch mal meine Kontoauszüge Kontrolliert, mir wurde bereits im Mai was abgebucht, also zum vierten mal inziwschen. Hab bereits Termin zum beratungsgespräch mit dem Anwalt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt etwas gegen die firma zu unternehmen.

Ich war irgendwann mal wo angmeldet hab aber gekündigt dort und nie wieder was derartiges gemacht.

Hba hin und wieder eine mail von einer firma bekommen wo es irgendwelche filme und so weiter zum ansehen gab für 9.95 die mails abe rimmer gleich gelöscht und nix geklickt!


----------



## chris69 (28 August 2006)

*AW: Rechnung über 84 Euro von Vanilla Verlag durch sei-filmstar.de*

schade, wenn meine beiträge hier nicht erwünscht sind und um mehr als die hälfte gekürzt werden, habe ich in diesem forum wohl nichts verloren.
ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch jemanden "zu einer straftat aufgefordert". aber zensur ist heute wohl überall gang und gäbe...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				chris69 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, wenn meine beiträge hier nicht erwünscht sind und um mehr als die hälfte gekürzt werden, habe ich in diesem forum wohl nichts verloren..


Allerdings, du mußt ja auch nicht die rechtlichen Konsequenzen für den  Forenbetreiber  ausbaden in 
deiner  bequemen  Anonymität 

cp


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bereits Termin zum beratungsgespräch mit dem Anwalt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt etwas gegen die firma zu unternehmen.


Das einzige, dasss sich derzeit für dich lohnen dürfte, ist das Zurückbuchen der Lastschriften von Anfang an. Das ist ist weder an eine 6monatsfrist noch an eine andere "hausinterne" Vorgabe der Bank gebunden - bestätigte der BGH!



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war irgendwann mal wo angmeldet hab aber gekündigt dort und nie wieder was derartiges gemacht.


Laß´ mich raten: angemeldet bei webgirls-online.com für 4,95, siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ein neur Anbieter bedient sich anscheinend der Vanilla Verlag GmbH, kopiert von > HIER <:



			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.
> 
> Ihre Transaktion wird ausgeführt für die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland
> 
> ...


​Das passt doch hier her: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=162253#post162253




> Die Vanilla Verlag GmbH macht das "netinkasso" (ich vermute nur Erstinkassoversuche) für ihre eigenen Projekte wie *webgirl-online.com* und die *adultmoviebox.de*. Gleichzeitig können sich aber auch s. g. "Händler" dem Vanillapay bedienen. Fremde Projekte, die bislang hier aufgeschlagen sind wären damit *usepirat.de* (französischer Händler), *DVDen.de* (brit./österr. Händler) und *alblanka.com* (schweizer Händler).


----------



## Gonzo (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Smile wie du das nur weißt!

Gestern bereits eine mail an die Firma geschickt wer sich dort angemeldet hat,ip,benutzername usw. Heute bekam ich die kündigung meines Vertrages!

Mein Anwalt riet mir, Geld sofort zurückholen und abwarten was passiert! Die werden zwar eine Mahnung und mehr nicht schreiben!


Meine Bank hat die letzten zwei Monate zurückgeholt, aber die ersten zwei Monate sagen sie, werden sie versuchen und sich informieren aber laut ihres wissen ist es nur sechs wochen möglich!


----------



## kleinerpirat (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Sei vorsichtig mit dem Wort Betrug. Es ist ein  vielgebrauchtes und leicht dahin
> gesagtes   Wort,  ist aber in aller Regel sehr schwer zu beweisen. Das
> zivilrechtliche Problem ist wichtiger, so es denn  überhaupt eins ist.
> 
> cp


Wo war nochmal die Diskussion über deren Anwälte??? Hab jetzt auch einen Schrieb von den Anwälten H&W bekommen und bekomme langsam Angst


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				kleinerpirat schrieb:
			
		

> und bekomme langsam Angst


warum? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163594#post163594


			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Nian schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im übrigen:  auch Anwälte sind nur Menschen und keine (Halb)Götter


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Meine Bank hat die letzten zwei Monate zurückgeholt, aber die ersten zwei Monate sagen sie, werden sie versuchen und sich informieren aber laut ihres wissen ist es nur sechs wochen möglich!


wegen der Sechs-Wochen-Frist: 
Bundesgerichtshof  zu Rückbuchungsfristen in AGB


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Gonzo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier wurde das Thema auch schon ausführlich diskutiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40986


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Danke Jupp11. Ich habe es hier nicht wiedergefunden.


----------



## Mainz05bub (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Und hat jemand gestern abend die Wiederholung  Ct Magazin im Hr gesehen.

Also da hat doch unser lieber Herr .... von Vanilla stellung genommen ,hinsichtlich der Vorgänge.

Ich seh das so : " Hunde die bellen ,beißen nicht " !!!

Wenn ein Geschädigter an Vanilla nur einen Cent bezahlt ,ist er selbst dran 
Schuld.........

.....Die  Tage  und  Monate  vergehen  bei  mir  ,aber  außer  einer  Mahnung
habe ich nichts  erhalten........


----------



## Don Pablo (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der Sechs-Wochen-Frist:


Deswegen habe ich mal einen Banker befragt. Die Sache sieht so aus, dass es für 6 Wochen eine Garantie gibt, dass das Geld wieder dem Konto gutgeschrieben wird. Selbst wenn das Konto des Empfängers kein Guthaben mehr aufweist. In dem Fall geht der Fehlbetrag sogar zu Lasten der Bank oder Sparkasse. Alles was über den 6-wöchigen Zeitraum hinausgeht, hängt davon ab, ob auf dem Empfängerkonto eine ausreichende Deckung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andere Ansicht BGH siehe oben.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Ansicht BGH siehe oben.


es ist nervig immer wieder dieselben falschen Aussagen von Bankbediensteten zu hören und zu lesen.

die Frage die  ich mir dabei immer wieder stelle: ist es Unwissenheit oder Absicht? 

cp


----------



## Don Pablo (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Ansicht BGH siehe oben.


Dass das BGH etwas anderes sagt ist mir klar. 
Es sieht doch eher danach aus, dass Gesetzgebung und Praxis voneinander abweichen.


----------



## technofreak (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht doch eher danach aus, dass Gesetzgebung und Praxis voneinander abweichen.


Auch Banken stehen nicht über dem Gesetz bzw Rechtsprechung des BGH. Spätestens, wenn 
man ihnen mit dem Urteil vor der Nase rumfuchtelt, knicken auch  die härtesten Banker ein.
Sollte es der Mitarbeiter nicht akzeptieren, die Geschäftsleitung ist immer ein dankbarer 
Ansprechpartner  

tf


----------



## prangecap (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hy,

vielleicht hängt bei dem Verlag auch Vanilliapay mit drin! Siehe Rubrik tricky.at! Meine Msg.!

gruß chrille


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> .... Dass das BGH etwas anderes sagt ist mir klar.
> Es sieht doch eher danach aus, dass Gesetzgebung und Praxis voneinander abweichen.


Wenn die Praxis mit der Rechtlage nicht übereinstimmt, wird die Praxis eben vom Bundesgerichthof korrigiert und es gibt Urteile wie oben.


----------



## Rucki (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Rucki schrieb:
			
		

> Mainz05bub schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch die Mahnung zur zweiten Rückbuchung ist inzwischen hier. Es gab jedoch ein Unterschied der beweist das Vanilla hier mitliest... Diese Mahnung war diesmal als BRIEF vollbezahlt und nicht als Werbesendung. Konnte damit nichts an meinen Chef weiterreichen. Aber als er den Umschlag sah war er auch sehr überrascht und ist jetzt auf jeden Fall noch mehr motiviert dem ersten "Brief" nachzugehen.

Achja... Zur ersten Mahnung. (kam vor 5 Monaten): Bis jetzt noch nichts weiteres gehört


----------



## der_nubbel (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Bzgl.dieses Threads http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=162245#post162245
gibt's Neuigkeiten.
Die Zahlungsfrist war ja nun gestern abgelaufen und heute kam dann auch prompt die erste, "böse" mail von vanillapay. Ich will Euch diese mail nicht vorenthalten und füge sie hier (zum Teil unkenntlich gemacht) an:



> Hallo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				der_nubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Firma Firma Alblanca GmbH, Basel, Schweiz ist berechtigt _*Ihre Forderungsakte bei uns*_ zu schließen.


...und wonach sieht das aus? Ist das ein Inkassierungsversuch? Braucht es dafür eine Zulassung?


----------



## Kamphausen (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

in Deutschland bedürfen Inkassomandatare der Zulassunge durch den Präsidenten des LG des Bezirks, in er seinen Sitz hat.

Ohne Zulassung betriebe das Unternehmung unzulässige Rechtsbesorgung.

Zunächst:
_(...)_

Das dürfte einstweilen reichen.

Gruß
Kamphausen
_wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert/juri_


----------



## bashtovoy (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Wen es interessiert - ab heute online.

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20060826/#77172
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/77172


An die Vanilla:

Wenn Ihnen, lt. des Interviews, dieses und eventuell andere Foren bekannt sind, die Sie an die erste Stelle von Google mit Ihrem Firmennamen gebracht haben, sollten Sie wenigstens so viel Mut haben, sich den Vorwürfen zu stellen.
Oder haben Sie inzwischen den Überblick über Ihre Aktivitäten verloren?!
Bei ca. 4.000 Rücklastschriften ist das wohl mal fällig.
Wo bleibt da eigentlich das "Geschäft"? Bei den erhobenen Gebühren ist das wohl kaum realisierbar.Schlecht mit der Bank verhandelt - oder zusätzliche Ertragsoptimierung?! 

MfG Bashtovoy - Selbstdarsteller


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				bashtovoy schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20060826/#77172


Ein netter Beitrag, wenn ich da mal kurz drei Passagen zitieren dürfte:



			
				S. B. von Vanilla schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn wir jedem Kunden glauben würden, was er behauptet, bräuchten wir kein Geschäft machen


Sonderlich kundenfreundlich klingt das aber nicht.

Zum Angebot der "adultmoviebox" eierte einer:


			
				S. B. von Vanilla schrieb:
			
		

> ...*wir sind Anbieter* und Beratungsfirma...


Ach nee! Und wer ist nun der "Händler"?



			
				S. B. von Vanilla schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn man sich diese Foren anschaut, so sind es 10, 15 Leute, die immer das gleiche schreiben, die diesen Beitrag einfach am Laufen halten, weil sie sich einfach selbst darstellen müssen...


Tja, des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud!

Sind eigentlich die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger Mül*** und Tritt*** hier im Forum? Seid ihr nun Harz4 Empfänger oder stimmen die im Beitrag genannten Berufe, bei denen man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Konten am Monatsanfang gefüllt sind?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

/// off topic ///
SB und (steuer)rechtliches Fachwissen nuja... man erinnert sich...


> Die Provisionen beziehen sich generell auf den abgerechneten Umsatz und erfolgen brutto ohne Ausweis der Mehrwertsteuer





			
				SB. V* Verlagsg* schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die es nicht kappieren erkläre ich es mal an einem Simplen  Beispiel: Deine Bank (Dresdner Bank) da hast du ein Konto, dort sagst du  Ihr bitte ziehe von meiner Freundin Ihr Konto 100 Euro ein per Lastschrift weil  ich ihr die 100 Euro für einen Schuhkauf geliehen habe.
> Nun die Bank  zieht das Geld ein natürlich als Betrag brutto-netto, weil sie weiss ja nicht  für was das ist.
> Jetzt kannst ja mal die Bank fragen ob sie deinen  Gewerbeschein haben möchte und dir die MWST. davon auszahlst!!!!
> Wenn Du  das Prinzip verstanden hast, sollte dir klar sein was I***-C***, af***** AG,  Ac**** u.s.w. machen.
> Wenn nicht, dann lass das Business...





			
				Branchengröße schrieb:
			
		

> na dann bis zu deiner nächsten Steuerprüfung
> ich  wünsche dir alles gute!!!


----------



## Gasfoot (1 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo zusammen, ich spare mir mal die Vorgeschichte, da diese bei allen gleich, oder zumindest ähnlich zu sein scheint.

Ich bin übrigens der T-Com-Mitarbeiter aus dem TV-Beitrag, und definitiv kein Hartz-IV-Empfänger (auch wenn ich vielleicht im Interview so aussehe, aber das Interview fand nach einem langem Arbeitstag statt...).

Da ct'-TV über kein so üppiges Budget verfügt, wäre es auch äußerst übertrieben, eine Story inkl. Dienstwagen und Dienstkleidung zu konstruieren. [.......]

Allerdings bin ich etwas enttäuscht über die Veröffentlichung aller Daten im Klartext, ohne auch nur irgendetwas unkenntlich zu machen, obwohl mir das im Vorfeld versprochen wurde.

Ich habe dieses Forum bislang nur mitgelesen, und selbst keine Beiträge verfasst. Dafür habe ich mich im TV geoutet, das dürfte ja wohl genügen.
Meine Teilnahme an diesem Forum wird auch eher passiv bleiben.

Gruß
Dieter

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken vorsichtshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Insider (1 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger Mül*** und Tritt*** hier im Forum?





			
				Gasfoot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens der T-Com-Mitarbeiter aus dem TV-Beitrag...
> 
> Meine Teilnahme an diesem Forum wird auch eher passiv bleiben.


Das wird selbstverständlich respektiert, deshalb haben sie auch eine PN.


----------



## OlliL78 (2 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo

Auch ich bekam von der besagten Firma eine Rechnung sowie eine Mahung mit bekanntem Inhalt.

Die hatten mich schon so mürbe gemacht, dass ich schon drauf und dran war, zu bezahlen.:wall:  Da bin ich zum Glück auf dieses Forum gestossen...

Bei mir hat es sich ähnlich wie bei den anderen abgespielt, Telefonischer Kontakt war unmöglich. Aber nun weiß ich, dass ich keine weitere Energie mehr da rein stecken muß und alles getrost in den Mülleimer werfen kann.

Würd mich echt interessieren, wo denn die ganzen Adressen her kommen...

Gruß
OlliL


----------



## Insider11 (2 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

schaut euch das mal an dann werdet ihr das Verstehen ich habe es jedenfalls

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20060826/#77172


----------



## evil_liebchen (4 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

:abgelehnt: Mein Freund ist nun auch betroffen von solche einer Abbuchung ("Ja wie unverschämt ist das denn?!") und meine Frage ist, ob die Bank einem Gebühren für die Zurückbuchung berappt? Weiß das jemand von Euch? Das wäre wohl der Hammer, dann bezahlt man so oder so Geld für was, wo man nichts für kann? Oder macht die Bank bei so etwas eine Ausnahme wenn man Ihnen den Vorfall schildert? Habe schon viele Beiträge hier gelesen und das ist echt ein Hammer wie [.....] diese Firma da vorgeht. Normal haben viele Recht, die hier von einer Sammelklage sprechen, solchen Leuten muß man somit zeigen das man demjenigen der die Kohle einsackt ganz bestimmt keinen Porsche kauft oder eine Auswanderung in die Bahamas zahlt! [........] Leute wehrt Euch gegen solche Machereien, damit so Leute keine Chance haben und sich somit das Leben bereichern, indem Sie andere Leute [........]! Jawoll, in meinen Augen ist sowas [......] was diese Firma da betreibt. Ich will nicht wissen bei wievielen Leuten die schon Geld berappt haben, ohne das die Leut sich da große Gedanken drüber gemacht ham, für was diese Abbuchung sein könnte und haben das somit dabei belassen und bezahlen vielleicht sogar jeden Monat schön dafür.

_Einige rechtlich bedenkliche Wörter bzw. Passagen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				evil_liebchen schrieb:
			
		

> und meine Frage ist, ob die Bank einem Gebühren für die Zurückbuchung berappt?


nein


			
				evil_liebchen schrieb:
			
		

> Normal haben viele Recht, die hier von einer Sammelklage sprechen,


sie mögen den verständlichen Wunsch haben, aber es gibt sie nicht in Deutschland
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## evil_liebchen (4 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



> sie mögen den verständlichen Wunsch haben, aber es gibt sie nicht in Deutschland
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882



 Das ist sehr schade das es das hier in Deutschland mal wieder nicht gibt, hauptsache die machen sonst alles andere hier in Deutschland möglich! So muß dann halt doch jeder für sich selbst kämpfen, habe nur gerade gelesen in dem Thread das wenn man eine Klage einreicht beim Anwalt das beim Bundesgerichtshof abgeglichen wird, unter solcher Art von Klagen, ob so eine schon existiert und dann wird das unter dem selben Aktenzeichen angelegt, oder so ähnlich: Aber lest einfach selbst unter dem oben angegebene Link! 
Bleibt einem ja noch das liebe Fernsehen, habe jetzt schon einige Beiträge gelesen wo sich Betroffene bei Bizz, oder ähnliches melden wollen, habe auch schon überlegt mich an Akte/06 bei Sat1 zu melden. Die gehen der Sache ja richtig nach und spüren die dann auch auf! So etwas schüchtert dann manche [......] ein, aber das Problem daran ist, meist machen Sie dann eh was neues! :banned:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (4 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Im Fernsehen war der Herr S.B. gerade:

http://lsd.newmedia.tiscali-busines...tmagazin/060826_2.rm&content=content&media=rm

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Peter72 (4 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo

Bin auch einer der Geprellten angemeldet zum Zeitpunkt da war ich im Urlaub
Es wurde ja schon viel geschrieben gleicher ablauf
Einschreiben abgeschickt= keine regung   Telefon warum sollte ich drangehen
Böser Kunde (wie war das in dem Bericht Alles hartz 4 Empfänger ne is klar    Wie der Zufall es heute so wollte habe ich den Geschäftsführer am Telefon gehabtName bekannt oder 

Brauch man sich nicht mit unterhalten Könnte mich auch mit meiner Kaffee-Tasse unterhalten:wall:liess sich auf keine Diskussion ein
Sollte lieber Überweisen wenn was zu Unrecht abgezogen ist bekomm ich es wieder  ne is klar :-? 

Und ihr braucht euch keine sorgen machen wir sind alles böse Kunden einmal Lastschrift zurück gebucht kriegst   kein Abo mehr mein Kommentarzu besagten GOTT SEI DANK.

Der Hammer kommt noch angesprochen auf Adultmoviebox da will er jetzt nicht drüber sprechen er sei schliesslich jetzt kommt es nur für den support :-p zuständig ja ne is klar.

Meine Meinung nach bei den geht nur eins einwandfrei die Mahnabteilung

p.s bekam die Mahnung als Vollbezahlten Brief 

Gruss peter

hoffe das meiner 1 Post in ordnung war


----------



## stylez6788 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also.. ich hab zwar dort was bestellt, habe aber gedacht, das es so was wie in DVD laden ist? Die haben mir einmalig 4,95 abgebucht.. Dann habe ich gesehen, das ich da total falsch bin und habe es nicht einmal 1 minute später gleich wieder gekündigt.. Ich bin da irgendwie auf einer webcam-girls seite gelandet? :wall: na gut.. habe mir gedacht, gekündigt->erledigt.. aber naja, jetz habe ich gestern auf meine Kontoauszüge geschaut, buchen die mir wieder 9,99 Euro ab!! 10 e-mails geschrieben keine Reaktion.. 1000 mal angerufen keine reaktion! Jetzt reichts! ich hab geschaut wo diese Firma sitzt, aahhh Siehe da! ich wohne in münchen, nicht einmal 10 Minuten weg von dieser Firma.. Werde heute mit einem Freund so gegen 17:30 dort mal vorbei schauen [.......]. Soll ich berichten was dort heute passiert ist?

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stylez6788 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich berichten was dort heute passiert ist?


Aber ja doch! Man sollte das Forum hier nicht überbewerten aber angemeldet biste ja nun schon.


----------



## stylez6788 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> stylez6788 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weiß jetz nicht was du meinst?


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stylez6788 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jetz nicht was du meinst?


Denke, der meint den Hinweis im letzten Abschnitt des 13. Postings vor deinem, > HIER <. Anscheinend lesen die Münchener in einigen Foren mit. Ob in diesem hier, ist allerdings noch nicht bestätigt, da es offen noch keine Reaktionen hier gab.


----------



## stylez6788 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also ich hab jetzt 10 E-mails an die besagte Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft GmbH geschickt! Und jetzt habe ich hier in München mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht, und habe die RICHTIGE Adresse von denen rausgefunden: 

Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Gotthelfstrasse 83
81677 München

Telefon: 089/92989974
Fax: 089/92989981

Internet: h*tp://www.adultmoviebox.de/ 
Email: [email protected]

Die haben mir auch eine E-mail geschrieben: 


> Hallo Stephan ****,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Mitgliedschaft mit dem Benutzernamen gekündigt.
> 
> ...





Komischerweise ist die Adresse, die in der E-mail mitgeschickt wurde, eine KOMPLETT andere Adresse, wie die auf deren Ihrer Homepage.. 

Konnte das euch wenigstens ein bisschen helfen? 

was meint ihr? sollte man nicht mal so langsam eine Sammelklage gegen die Firma anstreben?


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stylez6788 schrieb:
			
		

> was meint ihr? sollte man nicht mal so langsam eine Sammelklage gegen die Firma anstreben?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stylez6788 schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe ich hier in München mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht, und habe die RICHTIGE Adresse von denen rausgefunden


Das ist eben falsch,  aber das Thema hatten wir schon, nämlich > HIER <, ziemlich am Anfang des Threads.


----------



## Wolfman (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,

heute nun war ich dran, dass mir 9,95 € vom Konto abgebucht wurde.
Habe wie folgt geantwortet.
Sollte das weiter solche Kreise ziehen, muß man wirklich überlegen zur Polizei zu gehen und so viel wie möglich Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß Wolfman



> Vanilla Verlag GmbH
> Oskar v. Miller Ring 33
> 80333 München
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (6 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				stylez6788 schrieb:
			
		

> also.. ich hab zwar dort was bestellt, habe aber gedacht, das es so was wie in DVD laden ist? Die haben mir einmalig 4,95 abgebucht.. Dann habe ich gesehen, das ich da total falsch bin und habe es nicht einmal 1 minute später gleich wieder gekündigt.. Ich bin da irgendwie auf einer webcam-girls seite gelandet? :wall: na gut.. habe mir gedacht, gekündigt->erledigt.. aber naja, jetz habe ich gestern auf meine Kontoauszüge geschaut, buchen die mir wieder 9,99 Euro ab!! 10 e-mails geschrieben keine Reaktion.. 1000 mal angerufen keine reaktion! Jetzt reichts! ich hab geschaut wo diese Firma sitzt, aahhh Siehe da! ich wohne in münchen, nicht einmal 10 Minuten weg von dieser Firma.. Werde heute mit einem Freund so gegen 17:30 dort mal vorbei schauen [.......]. Soll ich berichten was dort heute passiert ist?
> 
> _Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_




Hi, stylez6788
Bin gespannt, ob du etwas erreichst.

Hallo,

heute nun war ich dran, dass mir 9,95 € vom Konto abgebucht wurde.
Habe wie folgt geantwortet.
Sollte das weiter solche Kreise ziehen, muß man wirklich überlegen zur Polizei zu gehen und so viel wie möglich Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß Wolfman


Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Oskar v. Miller Ring 33
80333 München



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit großer Überraschung musste ich heute feststellen, dass Sie von meinem Konto 9,95 Euro abgebucht haben. 
(.........)
Da Sie telefonisch nicht erreichbar sind, wende ich mich schriftlich an Sie. 
Dieser Lastschrift widerspreche ich hiermit schriftlich, da ich weder Kunde bin noch etwas bei ihnen bestellt habe.
Hiermit gebe ich ihnen Zeit bis zum 19.09.2006 die 9,95 Euro auf mein Konto zurück zu überweisen. Sollte das Geld bis dahin nicht auf meinem Konto sein, werde ich eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen.
Sollten Sie noch einmal von meinem Konto abbuchen, werde ich ohne noch einmal zu reagieren die Rücklastschrift in Auftrag geben.
Noch etwas, sollte ich eine Mahnung erhalten, werde ich diese sofort zur polizeilichen Anzeige bringen.
( Siehe     Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95 ... )

_Rechnungs- und Kundennummer entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Arnold2999 (7 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also ich Persönlich habe nachdem dieser Vanilla Verlag, das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht hat eine Rücklastschrift Veranlasst und Strafanzeige gegen diesen Verein gestellt. Wegen Internetbetrug, heute rief mich schon die Kriminalpolizei an und wollte ein paar einzelheiten wissen, der Herr von der Kripo sagte mir auch das er die IP adresse anfordern wird, weil der Vanilla Verlag muss mir ja Beweisen das ich dort etwas Bestellt/Aboniert habe o.ä.. nun ja der meinte weiterhin zu mir wenn ich eine mahnung bekommen sollte solle ich darauf gar nicht reagieren und nichts Bezahlen.
Nun werde ich ja sehen was weiter Passiert, ich weiß ja nicht ob ich der einzige bin der zur Polizei gegangen ist!?

MfG Arnold2999


----------



## sirjames56 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nunja, bei mir hat diese Vanilla-Verlags-GmbH zweimal einen Betrag von 29,50 Euro abgebucht, einmal im August, einmal jetzt, Anfang September. Gestern rief ich meine Bank an, damit sie diese beiden Beträge zurück bucht. Drei massive Mails habe ich an diese Bande geschickt, mit Androhung einer Anzeige bei der Polizei, weil ja auch die Hotline, die bei jeder Buchung mit auf dem Kontoauszug stand, nie erreichbar war. Heute kam aber eine Mail von denen, dass mein "Abo" gelöscht sei. Was für ein Witz, ein Abo, was ich nie bestellt habe!

mfg

sj


----------



## Zebratus (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag*

Hallo, hab heute einen bankauszug bekommen und da wurden 2 mal 9,95 abgebucht, von der Firma Vanilla Verlag GmbH. Ich kann mich nciht errinern jemanls ein Abonemet abgeschlossen zu haben, möcht aber auch nix ausschließen weil, ich nciht jeden schritt den ich im internet vollziehe im kopf habe... Aber habe niemals irgendwelche dvd's erhalten oder Post von dieser Firma. Meine erste frage ist, in welche fälle sind die ncoh verweickelt außer in die gratis dvd sache, und zweitens habe ich etwas zu befürchten wenn ich die buchung zurück hole??


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Zebratus schrieb:
			
		

> Meine erste frage ist, in welche fälle sind die ncoh verweickelt


wozu willst du das wissen?


			
				Zebratus schrieb:
			
		

> zweitens habe ich etwas zu befürchten wenn ich die buchung zurück hole??


lies die Threads hier und deine Frage  sollte beantwortet sein, bisher ist nichts bekannt.


----------



## Zebratus (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hab versucht den treath zu lesen aber bei so vielen seiten ist es zu viel verlangt alles zu verfolgen : ). Ich wollts deshalb wissen weil ich mich errinern würde ne gratis dvd bestellt zu haben und das hab ich nie getan, trotzdem aber eben dieses abonement bekommen. deswegen wollt ich fragen wo die mir das angedreht haben könnten...


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Zebratus schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich mich errinern würde ne gratis dvd bestellt zu haben und das hab ich nie getan, trotzdem aber eben dieses abonement bekommen.


Nach einem DVD-Abo schaut das aber nicht aus. Muss was anderes sein. Kein Hinweis, was es sein könnte?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sirjames56 (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Mit DVD-Abos hat das gar nichts zu tun. Diese Vanilla-Verlags-GmbH [..........] für ein Erotik-Abo einer bestimmten Seite. Ob das nun rechtmäßig oder unrechtmäßig passiert, darüber muss jeder Betroffene selbst nachdenken. In meinem Fall hat man mir -nach meinen drei Mails- mitgeteilt, dass das Abo storniert worden ist. Denn eine Leistung von denen hab ich nie erhalten.
Komisch, dass ich hier nur von Fällen lese, wo man 9,95 Euro abgebucht hat, bei mir hat man gleich richtig zugelangt mit 29,50 Euro.

mfg

sj

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...kann schon sein, es gibt verschiedene Aspekte wegen vanillapay.com. Zum einen vermarktet man eigene Projekte und zieht dafür ein (adultmoviebox.de, webgirls-online.com, erotic2day) und andererseits werden die Projekte der Händler betreut, wie DVDen.de, usepirat.de oder sei-filmstar.de.


----------



## DevilandAngel1 (9 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich lese hier seit geraumer zeit schon mit!
Jetzt mußte ich mich einfach anmelden.
Im Juni dieses jahres wurden von meinem Konto auch 9,95€ abgebucht.
Ich wußte auch nicht wieso schon wieder Geld von meinem Konto fehlte 
Noch dazu das mich diese Vanilla ins Minus stürzte.
Ich buchte den Betrag sofort zurück und drohte Vanilla rechtliche Schritte an!
Worauf ich auch diese e-Mail erhielt Wir haben ihr Abbo gekündigt.
Ihr benutzername ist so und so und ihr Passwort ist so und so 
Ich sol mich angeblich auch bei adultmoviez angemeldet haben, wovon ich  wohl was wissen würde, wenn ich dies getan hätte.
Noch dazu weil ich nie af solchen Seiten meine Bankverbindung hinterlassen würde.
In jedem Fall schreib ich die Drohung von meinem gmx Postfach aus und bekam dort eine Antwort hin.
Welche nie hätte an diese Adresse verschickt werden dürfen, da ich mich ja angeblich mit meiner Yahoo Adresse angemeldet habe.
Jedenfalls habe ich bis zum heutigen Tag nichts gehört.
Und wenn es Herr S. B. nicht lassen kann, werde ich Strafanzeige stellen, so wie ich es in der Mail angedroht habe.
[.......]
Google mal nach diesem Namen.
Da könnt Ihr sehen wo dieser Herr seine Pfoten überall drin hat.
Das ist ne ganz große Nummer!!!
Jedenfalls hat mein Mädel letzten Samstag ne Mahnung von Vanilla erhalten wegen *Tricky.at* Vanilla istr schon die 3. Gesellschaft die versucht das Geld [.....] für Herrn T. O. einzutreiben.
2 Andere Firmen haben bereits den Vertrag mit Herrn O. gekündigt, als sie merkten das er ein [........] ist.
Doch dies scheint Herr B. entweder einfach zu ignorieren, odereinfach nicht zu wissen.
Wo doch genug bei kabel1 im Bizz Magazin über den Tricky.at sowie Dvden [....] berichtet wurde.
In beiden Fällen hängt Vanilla unmittelbar mit drinnen.
Herr B. sollte nicht nur das Faß ohne boden bekommen, sondern [...........]
So Blöde kann doch keiner sein :vlol:

_Namen gekürzt und rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen bzw. Wörter gelöscht. MO/BR_


----------



## Timmothy21 (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also es ist Fakt, dass wenn Ihr euch die Abbuchungen zurück holt, Ihr eine Mahnung bekommt. Und wenn ihr nicht drauf eingeht, kommt auch nichts mehr nach. Leider befinden sich diese Taten von diesem besagten Herrn in einer Rechtslücke, gegen die man schlecht vorgehen kann.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Timmothy21 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider befinden sich diese Taten von diesem besagten Herrn in einer Rechtslücke, gegen die man schlecht vorgehen kann.


Wenn es sich um die 9,95- oder 4,95-Buchung handelt gibt es da weder eine Rechtslücke noch einen grauen Bereich, auf dem sich der Anbieter bewegt. Die genaue Definition der Verdachtsmomente ergibt sich aus dem § 263 StGB.


----------



## Timmothy21 (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Und warum wird er nicht bestraft?


----------



## hansyland (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Ein Tip an alle: Mahnbescheid (bei Zweifelfällen) abwarten, widersprechen, klappt immer. Ich hatte den Spass mit S. B.´s Kollegen von einem SMS-Service, die haben erst gar keinen MB geschickt.

Wer allerdings wissen möchte, was Vanilla-Chef S. B. so mit Eurem Geld macht, dem sei seine private und öffentliche Seite bei ht*p://w*w.openbc.com empfohlen. Da ich seinen Namen hier wahrscheinlich nicht ausschreiben darf, der Verweis auf das offizielle Impressum von Vanilla:

ht*p://w*w.vanilla-verlag.de/impressum.php

Dort steht der Name offiziell drin. Seine Open BC Kontakte sind allesamt zu ähnlich gestrickten Personen (Pornoproduzenten, Erotikcontentanbieter etc.), seine Interessen:

Mode, Asien, Golf, Porsche, Lifestyle

Alles klar ?


----------



## Belzebub (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Unser Erfahrung mit dem Vanilla Verlag !
Wir haben eine Rechnung von besagtem Verlag erhalten. Uns wurde eine Gebühr für ein Casting von einer schweizer Firma berechnet. Nach merhmaligen Anrufen beim Vanilla Verlag, die übrigens ohne Erfolg blieben - nur eine Bandansage sonst nix - haben wir den Vorgang zu den Akten gelegt. Jetzt kam die Mahnung mit Gebühr. Anruf auf der Service Hotline und endlich jemanden erreicht. Die Aussage von der Dame am anderen Ende. 
" Gehen Sie zur Polizei und machen Sie eine Anzeige wegen Datenmißbrauch. Danach hat die Dame einfach aufgelegt.
Das waren unsere Erfahrungen mit dem Vanilla Verlag.


----------



## Insider (12 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Belzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Gebühr für ein Casting von einer schweizer Firma berechnet.
> 
> Die Aussage von der Dame am anderen Ende.
> " Gehen Sie zur Polizei und machen Sie eine Anzeige wegen Datenmißbrauch."


Das wäre dann jawohl so ein Alblanca-Fall und die Empfehlung Käse hoch 3! Die da in München haben eh schon längst den Boden unter den Füßen verloren! Nun fehlt nur noch dass denen einer die Luft zum Atmen nimmt. Aber jetzt dann ist Wies´n, da passiert in München eh nix. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Freestyler (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute

mich hat es auch erwischt aber der reihe nach...

ich lese hier schon ca. 4 wochen mit, (habe ca. 70% der Postings gelesen) mitte August habe ich bemerkt das im Juli und August 9,95 von Vanilla abgebucht wurden. ich also angefragt und bekam die standard mail (Aduldboxmovies.de bla bla bla) dann habe ich das geld für August zurück buchen lassen... dann der übliche mailverkehr (nur blöde standard mails keien reaktion auf fragen und einwände) insgesamst vier mails und androhung der Manhnung!

Also wie hier beschrieben abgewartet ca, 2 wochen später (gestern) kam die Mahnung, das übliche ich soll jetzt 18,70 euro bezahlen bla bla sonst Anwalt.
(Zahlschein lag dabei)

So und jetzt kommts, bittem mal mit euren Angaben vergleichen:

Ich soll am 11.06.2006 mich um 16.32.29 Uhr (hatten diese Angaben nicht mehrere????) bei adultbox... angemeldet haben 
(Provider xxxxxxx.dip.t-dialin.net, ich nehme an das ist t-online?) wen ja es stimmt bin dort kunde.

So jetzt kommts.. ich habe mich im April wirklich bei einer seite (nicht adult... eine ganz andere erotik seite Livewebcams oder so ähnlich ) für einen 4,95  /30 Tage testzugang angemeldet, dieser Wurde unter VanillaPAY NICHT vanilla verlag auf dem Auszug mit einer ganz anderen Kundennummer als jetzt angerechnet. diesen Zungang konnte man jederzeit kündigen er würde sich nicht verlängern habs 3 mal gelesen, habe nach 2 tagen gekündigt [......]
Habe diese Kündigung auch ordendlich per mail bestätigt bekommen und nie wieder was von denen gehört und der zugang ist ausgelaufen! (leider habe ich alle mails von denen gelöscht!

Jetzt habe ich gesehen das bereit am 13.06  9,95 abgebucht wurde also 2 tage nach der angeblichen anmeldung :-(

So nun die Fakten und fragen:

1. am 11.06.(Di) um 16:32 war im Parkhaus meiner Arbeitsstelle da ich um 16:30 feierabend habe. Es kann sein das der PC online war habe einen router und mein Vater nutzt den router mit seinem PC mit udn ist geschäftlich fast immer online!

 kann man bei telecom die IP zu dieser Zeit überprüfen lassen ob die mit der von der Mahnung überein stimmt? (Nur so als Bachup um was in der hand zu haben)

-2 Ich surfe sehr selten auf erotik seiten und wenn dann IMMER nachts niemals um 16:32 selbst wenn ich die zeit hätte...

-3 Ich kann Adultbox nicht nutzen da ich NICHT über einen Xcheck accout verfüge der zum betreten notwendig wäre! (also totale ironie das ganze)

-4 wie ist jetzt das Vorgehen? Mahnung ignorieren?? oder doch antworten?


ist schon bei irgend einem nochmal was gekommen?? habe mal hier gelesen das jemand post von einem Anwalt bekam? oder ist es bei ALLEN bei der 1Mahnung geblieben? ich habe echt keine lust wegen so einem Mist ein Anwalt einzuschalten! :-(

Bruche mal eine "verlässliche" Info, der thread ist zu lang da blickt man nicht mehr durch )

vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß
sascha

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Fraudanalyst (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Freestyler schrieb:
			
		

> kann man bei telecom die IP zu dieser Zeit überprüfen lassen ob die mit der von der Mahnung überein stimmt?


Nein, du als Kunde bekommst darüber eher keine Auskunft sondern nur Strafverfolger. Da aber der 11.06. länger als 90 Tage her ist, ist diese IO bei der DTAG für jedermann verloren - niemand kann nun mehr sagen, wo die Internetsession bestanden hatte.

Deine Vermutung, dass deine Daten der alten Anmeldung für den neuen Rechnungslauf hergenommen wurden, wird hier von anderen auch geteilt, ist jedoch nur schwer zu beweisen.


----------



## Freestyler (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

danke für deine antwort!

ok habe ich mir gedacht!

aber auch egal, beweis hin oder her, immerhin kann dann auch keiner mehr beweisen das es meine IP gewesen sein soll, und überhaupt wie es hier so schön hieß, die müssen ja erstmal beweisen, selbst wenn sie eine IP haben das Ich es war der seine "Willenserklärung" für diesen Vertrag in diesem moment gegeben hat!

habe nur keine lust nich ein Anwaltsschreiben zu bkeommen, daher bitte ich nochmal um infos zum vorgehen ! 

aber die differente Rechnungsnummer und Kundennummer zw. Waren vertrag und angeblichen sollte ja eigendlich schon beweisen das es zumindest nichts mit meiner anmeldung von April zu tun hat. Außerdem gibt man ja zu das ich mich das erste mal an 11.06 angemeldet haben soll 
( technisch und faktisch unmöglich ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt )


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Freestyler schrieb:
			
		

> ....daher bitte ich nochmal um infos zum vorgehen!


Das gibt es hier nicht, da das eine verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Freestyler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es muß immer mal wieder ausführlich zitiert werden....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## Freestyler (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute

ist bei irgend einem von euch noch jemals mehr als die eine Mahnung geommen????

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kum (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Freestyler schrieb:


> ist bei irgend einem von euch noch jemals mehr als die eine Mahnung geommen????



bei mir nicht


----------



## Hulk (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

mir wurde auch 9:95€ vom konto abgebucht.

meine frage was passiert wenn ich mir das geld zurück buchen lasse und die mahnung kommt ich diese auch nicht bezahle???
hat der vanilla verlag schon jemanden angezeigt deswegen???


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Hulk schrieb:


> meine frage was passiert wenn ich mir das geld zurück buchen lasse und die mahnung kommt ich diese auch nicht bezahle???


Erfahrungsgemäß kommt da eher nix mehr nach, es war zumindest noch etwas darüber zu lesen.


Hulk schrieb:


> hat der vanilla verlag schon jemanden angezeigt deswegen???


Weil einer eine Lastschrift zurück gehen lässt? Na höre mal, das ist doch dein gutes Recht, wenn du keinen Einzugsauftrag erteilt hast. Und wenn du weiterhin standhaft bleibst und Mahnungen ignorierst, weil du (deiner Meinung nach) keinen Vertrag eingegangen warst, ist das auch kein Grund jmd. anzuzeigen. Vordergründig ist hier die zivile Kiste - die Vanilla muss nachweisen, mit wem sie wann und wie einen Vertrag geschlossen hat.


----------



## Hulk (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ich hab da grade jemanden am telefon gehabt von der ,,guten firma vanilla verlag'' ich konnte mein angebliches abo kündigen. na ma schauen ob das so einfach ist wie die tante es am telefon gesagt hat.

Dei tante am telfon meinte ich hab mal eine mail bekommen von einer adultmoviebox, ich hab auf den link geklickt und habe damit mein einverständnis für einen vertrag abgegeben


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Hulk schrieb:


> Dei tante am telfon meinte ich hab mal eine mail bekommen von einer adultmoviebox, ich hab auf den link geklickt und habe damit mein einverständnis für einen vertrag abgegeben


Zum einen wäre es wohl kaum bindend, wenn lediglich ein Link zu beklicken wäre, um einen Vertrag auszulösen. Andererseits, hast du eine E-Mail bekommen (eine Art erotischen Newsletter)? Du wärest der erste, der das bestätigen würde. 

Andere Frage Hulk, hast du dich vor längerer Zeit schon mal bei einem erotischen Angebot angemeldet? Damit meine ich auch andere Anbieter oder z. B. bei webgirls-online.com für 4,54 als Schnupperangebot.


----------



## Hulk (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Andere Frage Hulk, hast du dich vor längerer Zeit schon mal bei einem erotischen Angebot angemeldet? Damit meine ich auch andere Anbieter oder z. B. bei webgirls-online.com für 4,54 als Schnupperangebot.




ja das hab ich auch mal gemacht gehabt.
das ist aber schon meiner meinung nach vor über 1 jahr gewesen.
das angebot hatte damals nix gekostet und ich hab wie alle anderen hier die davon betroffen sind auch alles richtig gekündigt gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

...tja, genau das haben andere hier auch schon gepostet und nun kannste (für dich allein) Vermutungen aufstellen, wie die neue Anmeldung zu Stande kam.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ein netter Beitrag, wenn ich da mal kurz drei Passagen zitieren dürfte:
> 
> Sonderlich kundenfreundlich klingt das aber nicht.
> 
> ...


Also ich kann diesen Beitrag nicht ansehen. Der will nur so ne dämliche lsc-Datei laden


----------



## Freestyler (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

bei mir war auxh so, Schnupper Angebot vom April

ganz schön dreizt die Daten für eine Angebliche Anmeldung zu verwenden::unzufrieden: 

sag mal, sind von euch noch merh am 11.06 um 16:32 Uhr angemeldet worden?

also ich werde die Mahnung einfach kommentarlos ignorieren oder sieht das  hier jemand anders?


----------



## Gonzo (18 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo!

Ich mal wieder, bei mir haben die herrene inen zweiten fehler begangen!
Erst die mails wo nicht übereinstimmten zuerts adult moviebox, dann wieder tricki at.
Heute kam die Mahnung, mit der ip und natürlich der provideradresse!
da ich viel in irc chatservern unterwegs bin und man dort sieht in der quitmessage welchen internet code die anbiter haben und dieser nicht mit meinen anbieter übereinstimmt wird sich wohl das ganze schnell erledigen!
ich hoffe das wird nicht zensiert was ichnun schreibe, als info für euch!
wenn dip.t-dialin.net steht ist es t-online
steht dip0.t-ipconnect.de ist es 1und1
das als beispiel forscht mal nach wie sich euer anbiter verschlüsselt im netz und vergleicht das.
Bei mir stimmt das ganze auf jedenfall nicht überein!
Die schritte wo nun folgen übernimmt der anwalt!

mfg


----------



## Sven Niese (18 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH 120€*

Hi!
Bin heute auf das Forum gestoßen weil ich auch das Problem mit Vanilla Verlag GmbH habe. Von mir wollen Sie 120,00 € haben und drohen mit Inkasso und Anwalt. Bis jetz wurde mir von meinem Konto noch nichts vom Verlag abgehoben. Werde auch das Geld nicht überweisen. Leider bin ich auch auf den Trick mit dem MP3Player (bei :wall: Triki at) und Anmelden Reingefallen:scherzkeks: . Wobei ich den MP3 Player nie bekommen habe und die Befragung nie zuende Ausfüllen konnte. Ich habe auch nie eine schriftliche Mitgliedanerkennung bekommen, noch unterschrieben. Auserdem hatten Sie es schon letztes Jahr bei mir mit Zahlungsaufforderung per E-Mail versucht. Gottseidank hatte ich eine Infomail bekommen, wo ich über Vanilla Verlag GmbH aufgeklärt wurde und aufgefordert wurde, auf die  Anforderung nicht einzugehen.

Wenn ich weiter vom Verlag belestigt werde, muss ich wohl oder übel meinen Anwalt einschalten. Falls es dazu kommen soll, das vom Konto abgebucht wurde ( Vanilla Verlag), werde ich wohl meine Kontonummer ändern müssen. Dies ist warscheinlich der einziegste Weg um soetwas zu vermeiten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Sven


----------



## Mainz05bub (18 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Leute ich wart schon seit einem halben Jahr auf einen Mahnbescheid.

Es tut sich nichts , aber auch gar nichts und ich bin mir sicher es kommt auch 

nichts mehr.


 wie ich schon erwähnte :


Das sind Hunde die bellen und nicht beißen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biszi (19 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo Leute,

schön das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Ich habe auch Post vom Vanilla Verlag bekommen. Allerdings handelt es sich hier direkt um eine Mahnung in Höhe von 94,- €. Als ich die tolle Hotline (089-255537220) angerufen habe, wurde mir mit erklärt ich hätte mich zu einem Erotik Casting angemeldet und diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen. Habe ich aber nie gemacht. 

Klar meldet man sich schnell im Internet irgendwo an, aber von einem Erotik Casting wüsste ich wohl. Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich, was machen?

Gruß Biszi


----------



## Gonzo (19 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Nichts!

Wenn du 100%tig sicher bist dich nirgends angemeldet zu haben einfach abwarten!

Mein anwalt meinte drauf anlegen bis ein mahnbescheid kommt!

Steht in deiner mahnung der Provider drin?

Ist das überhaupt dein provider?

Bei mir stimmt der Provider nähmlich nicht überein, also lass ich die herren nun kommen und werd dannklagen wenn sie es wagen weiterzumachen!

bisher waren die mahnungsschreiben immer lehre drohungen man liest nie irgendwo das es vor gericht ging!


----------



## Mainz05bub (19 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über ? 9,95*



Biszi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schön das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Ich habe auch Post vom Vanilla Verlag bekommen. Allerdings handelt es sich hier direkt um eine Mahnung in Höhe von 94,- ?. Als ich die tolle Hotline (089-255537220) angerufen habe, wurde mir mit erklärt ich hätte mich zu einem Erotik Casting angemeldet und diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen. Habe ich aber nie gemacht.
> 
> ...


 na wag Dich etwas zu zahlen noch zu reagieren......

 da kommt nix ,wie bei anderen auch.......


 ach ja ,halt dein Konto im auge......

 sollten die was abbuchen ,sofort zurückbuchen lassen.....

 reagier gar nicht drauf !!!!!


----------



## HerrLehmann (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

hallo, auch ich habe von denen (Vanilla-Verlag) diverse emails mit zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. auch einen brief. und nun die 1. mahnung. habe ihnen per fax, mail und einschreiben geschickt. null reaktion nur immer, sie haben sich am 15.7. um 19:11:33 mit meiner IPAdresse (ist aufgeführt) angemeldet.
hat schon jemand auch sowas bekommen ? wie weit gehen die ? muss ich zahlen ?
wer kann mir helfen ? hab keinen bock, das die herkommen und mir die bude leerräumen.

danke. ach so sie sagte mir ich soll bis 21.9. zahlen !


----------



## SEP (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Matze34 (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hab heut auf meinem Kontoauszug gesehen, das die Leute von Vanilla mir gleich zweimal die Monatsgebühr abgezogen haben, das scheinen ja richtige [ edit]  zu sein. Werd gleich mal auf die Sparkasse gehen und zurückbuchen lassen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## checker (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Leute macht eine Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber der Webseite schaut unter denic oder woise nach ich geb euch mal einen Tipp es ist der gleiche wie bei Vanilla Verlag  :-p 

[ edit] Ihr werdet nur eine Mahnung bekommen mehr nicht. Wie gesagt macht eine Strafanzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch [ edit] 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und  unbewiesene Behauptung gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Matze34 (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

komisch, gibts die Leute nicht mehr. webgirls-online und vanillapay gehen gar nicht auf. Und wie soll ich jetzt kündigen.:wall:


----------



## SEP (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Matze34 schrieb:


> komisch, gibts die Leute nicht mehr. webgirls-online und vanillapay gehen gar nicht auf. Und wie soll ich jetzt kündigen.:wall:


Was versuchst du, uns so kryptisch mitzuteilen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



SEP schrieb:


> Was versuchst du, uns so kryptisch mitzuteilen?



Vermutlich das deren Server gerade Würfelhusten hat, wie eine kurze Überprüfung meinerseits gerade ergeben hat. 

MfG
L.


----------



## Matze34 (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

genau :roll:


----------



## HerrLehmann (21 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



SEP schrieb:


> Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_





nunja, mag sein. nun habe ich alles durchgelesen, aber immer wieder lese ich, man soll nichts machen. auch nach der ersten mahnung nicht ? soweit waren wir glaube ich noch nicht !


----------



## SEP (21 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



HerrLehmann schrieb:


> hallo, auch ich habe von denen (Vanilla-Verlag) diverse emails mit zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. auch einen brief. und nun die 1. mahnung. habe ihnen per fax, mail und einschreiben geschickt. null reaktion nur immer, sie haben sich am 15.7. um 19:11:33 mit meiner IPAdresse (ist aufgeführt) angemeldet.
> hat schon jemand auch sowas bekommen ? wie weit gehen die ? muss ich zahlen ?
> wer kann mir helfen ? hab keinen bock, das die herkommen und mir die bude leerräumen.
> 
> danke. ach so sie sagte mir ich soll bis 21.9. zahlen !





HerrLehmann schrieb:


> nunja, mag sein. nun habe ich alles durchgelesen, aber immer wieder lese ich, man soll nichts machen. auch nach der ersten mahnung nicht ? soweit waren wir glaube ich noch nicht !





Was willst du sagen?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Er will wohl sagen, dass er noch keine (unerlaubte) Rechtsberatung erhalten hat, was im Fall des Zugangs der 1. Mahnung zu unternehmen ist.

Nun - das wird wohl auch so bleiben ... Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier nämlich keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen (die übrigens auch zu dieser Frage vorliegen) nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## HerrLehmann (21 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

naja, nicht ganz so...mich hätte interressiert ob jemand auch ein erstes mahnschreiben der firma erhalten hat und ob es dann auch schon weitergegangen ist (also 2.mahnung oder was weiß ich).


----------



## SEP (21 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



HerrLehmann schrieb:


> mich hätte interressiert ob jemand auch ein erstes mahnschreiben der firma erhalten hat ...


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_

Warum dieses? Weil mehrere Poster hier im Thread vorher bereits geschrieben haben, dass sie eine 1. Mahnung erhielten. 

Gelesen? Nein?? Warum nicht??


----------



## Matze34 (22 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

w*w.webgirls-online.com funzt immer noch nicht. Langsam mach ich mir aber ganz schön sorgen, haben die Vanillas einfach mal so dicht gemacht oder wie.
Wenn die Seite nicht geht, wo schick ich dann meine Kündigung hin, da gabs einen Link, wo  man die hinschicken konnte.Selbst wenn die den laden dicht gemacht haben,werden die doch trotzdem weiter abbuchen.:unzufrieden: 
Weiß jemand ne Adresse oder Emailadresse von dem laden vieleicht sogar ne Telefonnummer.


----------



## HerrLehmann (22 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



SEP schrieb:


> Gelesen? Nein?? Warum nicht??




ich habe gelesen...nur ist das schwiedrig bei über 60 seiten zu diesem thema !
trotzdem vielen dank für deine ach so freundliche antwort


----------



## SEP (22 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



HerrLehmann schrieb:


> ich habe gelesen...nur ist das schwiedrig bei über 60 seiten zu diesem thema !
> trotzdem vielen dank für deine ach so freundliche antwort


Gerne geschehen. Jederzeit wieder.

Ach ja: Das Lesen der letzten vier Seiten hätten für mind. 5 Postings zu 1. Mahnung gereicht ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Matze34 schrieb:


> komisch, gibts die Leute nicht mehr. webgirls-online und vanillapay gehen gar nicht auf.


Kann das womöglich daran gelegen haben? Das Datum passt jedenfalls und die Ortsangabe dazu nahezu auch. 

Quelle: http://www.polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/23724​ 


> 1644. *Online-Dienstbetreiber versendet falsche Rechnungen*
> 
> Seit Juli 2006 gingen beim Fachkommissariat für Computerdelikte des Polizeipräsidiums München mehrere Strafanzeigen von Internetbenutzern ein. Ein Online-Dienstbetrieb im Erotikbereich hatte verschiedene Rechnungen für angeblich genutzte Online-Dienste gesendet. Die daraufhin getätigten Vorermittlungen ergaben den hinreichenden Verdacht, dass die Firma tatsächlich von Mai bis Juli 2006 ihren vermeintlichen Kunden eine kostenpflichtige Leistung zur Anmeldung bei Erotik im Internet unterstellte, von der diese Kunden jedoch nichts wussten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mainz05bub (25 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Na endlich !!

Wurde auch höchste zeit ,das die Kripo München vorstellig wurde !!

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was herauskommt !!


----------



## Muhadiep (25 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Zitat: www.shortnews.de
http://shortnews.stern.de/start.cfm...ubrik2=Delikte&rubrik3=Betrug&sort=1&sparte=4

Angst vor Aufdeckung: Viele Männer bezahlten Erotikrechnung an Internetfirma



> Einer betrügerischen Aktion sind reihenweise Männer zum Opfer gefallen, die aus Angst vor Entdeckung durch ihre Lebenspartnerin Rechnungen über ungenutzte Erotikdienste aus dem Internet bezahlt hatten.
> Eine Münchner Internetfirma hatte die oft unbegründeten Befürchtungen von 10.000 Adressaten auszunutzen versucht; sie war an Internetanschriften durch Buchhaltungsarbeiten für andere Firmen im Netz gelangt.
> Nach ersten Ergebnissen der inzwischen wegen Betruges laufenden Ermittlungen haben viele Rechnungsempfänger trotz gar nicht wahrgenommener Erotikprogramme die angeforderten Beträge bezahlt. Wie viel abgezockt wurde, ist noch unbekannt.



Quelle : www.frankenpost.de
http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/bayern/resyart.phtm?id=1025573


----------



## Captain Picard (26 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=392
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43486


> Wegen des Verdachts des Betruges haben Beamte des Polizeipräsidiums
> München die Räume der Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH sowie das Haus des
> Geschäftsführers durchsucht. Die Firma soll rund 10.000 Internetnutzern falsche
> Rechnungen für angeblich genutzte Erotikdienste verschickt haben.
> ...


----------



## Mainz05bub (26 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Na das wars dann wohl , für Vanilla !!!

Ich werde nachträglich eine Anzeige bei dem Polizeipräsidium München stellen

und zwar morgen.

Danke für den Hinweis  Captain  Picard !!


----------



## Mainz05bub (27 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also  Leute !

  Ich habe heute beim Polizeipräsidium München angerufen , bezüglich
  meiner Anzeige sowie Bestätigung über die Anzeigen sowie Aktion
  der Kripo München gegen den "Vanilla Verlag".
  Meine Angaben wurden aufgenommen ,sowie wurde mir bestätigt ,das
  Aktionen wegen Betrug sowie Durchsuchungen gegen das "Unternehmen"
  stattgefunden haben.
  Es sollten sich alle die hier  im Forum sind in München  melden.
  Telefon  089 /**** Kripo München Internetbetrug.

  Ich möchte mich abschließend nochmals bei allen ,speziell Cap. Picard
  über die Hinweise der Angelegenheit bedanken.
  Ich hoffe der Betreiber bekommt seine gerechte Strafe.
  Machts gut !! Mainz05bub !!


----------



## Insider (27 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Mainz05bub schrieb:


> Es sollten sich alle die hier  im Forum sind in München  melden. Telefon ............. .


Das würde bedeuten, dass der/die zuständigen Sachbearbeiter (bei tausenden von Geschädigten) nur noch am Telefon hängen und nicht mehr ermitteln können.

Wer will, kann natürlich eine Anzeige bei seiner für ihn zuständigen Polizei machen, mit dem Hinweis auf die Veröffentlichung  + hier +. Dabei sind die Rechnungen sowie ggf. Bankauszüge mit der Lastschrift vorzulegen.

Von telefonischen Anfragen der Geschädigten ist prinzipiell abzusehen, da es theoretisch keine Auskünfte gibt. Die unglückliche Passage der Pressemeldung: "_...Weitere Geschädigte müssen durch die Polizei noch ermittelt werden_" bedeutet nicht, dass nun alle Zeugen manuell zusammen getragen werden müssen. Wie zu lesen war, wurde die Computeranlage sichergestellt. Das heißt, dass dort wahrscheinlich alle Betroffenen zu finden sein werden, man muss nur die Datenbank auswerten.


----------



## Melody (27 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Muhadiep schrieb:


> Zitat: www.shortnews.de
> http://shortnews.stern.de/start.cfm...ubrik2=Delikte&rubrik3=Betrug&sort=1&sparte=4
> 
> Angst vor Aufdeckung: Viele Männer bezahlten Erotikrechnung an Internetfirma
> ...





Hallo!!

Schön zu wissen das es denen an den kragen geht.
Bei mir war das auch so die haben bei mir abgebucht ohne das ich wußte wofür:unzufrieden: 

Muß ich auch noch anzeige dann erstatten oder läuft das jetzt so oder so!!
Habe keine Ahnung!!!   Hauptsache die bekommen ihre strafe


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Melody schrieb:


> Muß ich auch noch anzeige dann erstatten oder läuft das jetzt so oder so!!



Siehe zuvor den Beitrag von Insider. Die Daten der Geschädigten sind anscheinend bekannt, die muss nur einer noch auszählen und wenn die Behörden von den Nichtanzeigenerstattern was wissen wollen, dann werden die eben mit einem Serienbrief und Fragebogen kontaktiert - so läuft das heute!

Sollte die Straftat nachgewiesen werden und es zu einer Verurteilung eines oder mehrerer Beschuldigter kommen, dann ist es im Ergebnis egal, ob 50, 100 oder 1000 Anzeigen erstattet worden sind. Entscheidend ist nur, dass auch 1000 Vorgänge bearbeitet werden müssen, wärend sich 50 dann doch einfacher händeln lassen und mehr Spielraum für Ermittlungen vorhanden ist (siehe zuvor).


----------



## Melody (28 September 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid!!

Schönen Dank für die Antwort Reducal  :-p :-D


----------



## DevilandAngel1 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Da kann man nur hoffen das dies ne richtig saftige Strafe gibt, für die den oder die Verantwortlichen!
Ich kann jetzt nur noch Lachen:sun: 
Hatten sich wohl sehr sicher gefühlt, das sie nicht erwischt werden
Aber da kann man mal sehen wie blöd die sind, zu glauben, jeder würde sich so etwas gefallen lassen


----------



## Michael 1969 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile Neuigkeiten? Oder ist das alles im Sande verlaufen?


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Michael 1969 schrieb:


> Oder ist das alles im Sande verlaufen?



sieht so aus.  Googelt man danach, finden sich  keine aktuelleren  Meldungen als bis Ende 2006


----------



## Insider (23 April 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Michael 1969 schrieb:


> Oder ist das alles im Sande verlaufen?


Ist es nicht! Abwarten auf eine offizielle Meldung der StA München I lohnt sich - hoffe darauf noch vor der Sommerpause.


----------



## onkelmarco (13 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

OMG er ist Back und verschickt wieder Mails!!!



> Sie sind in unserer Datenbank registriert und erhalten deshalb den
> Newsletter, dieser ist für Sie selbstverständlich kostenlos
> und erscheint 1x pro Woche.
> 
> ...



Ich wette wir werden hier bald wieder einige User sehen denen wieder was vom Konto geholt wurde.
Ich freu mich schon :-D


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



onkelmarco schrieb:


> Ich wette ....


...und ich halte dagegen! Das Thema ist längst bekannt, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48114&highlight=Vanilla


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und ich halte dagegen! Das Thema ist längst bekannt, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48114&highlight=Vanilla


was soll uns das jetzt sagen? onkelmarco  schreibt, dass er *wieder *verschickt?

Was soll also  der Link auf den Anfang des Threads?


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



jupp11 schrieb:


> onkelmarco  schreibt, dass er *wieder *verschickt?


Und das wird er auch weiter tun - turnusmäßig, regelmäßig, automatisch. OM wird die Werbung so lange auf seine eMailadresse bekommen, wie diese im System bei B. gespeichert ist. Nur die Vermutung:





> wir werden hier bald wieder einige User sehen denen wieder was vom Konto geholt wurde.


zielt auf eine Masche ab, die geklärt ist und von der man annehmen kann, dass sowas nicht wieder passiert.


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nur die Vermutung:zielt auf eine Masche ab, die geklärt ist und von der man annehmen kann, dass sowas nicht wieder passiert.


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang. Bei diesen Knaben ist überhaupt nichts  "geklärt".
 Sie werden es immer und immer wieder versuchen, da es genug Uninformierte gibt, 
die sich verunsichern lassen und  doch zahlen. Hier jammern doch genug davon rum, 
einfach mal in die andern Threads schaun.
Solange dem nicht offiziell ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, ist das alles nur Flickwerk.
 Strafrechtlich ist ihnen nicht beizukommen, schon gar nicht, wenn die Knaben im Ausland 
sitzen und  zivilrechtlich kneifen sie zwar immer, aber die Rechnung geht für sie dennoch auf. 
De facto Null Einsatz (minimale "Betriebskosten") macht jede Bezahlung zum Reingewinn


----------



## onkelmarco (14 September 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Sorry Reducal hatte zu spät gesehen das es schon eine Thread dazu gibt.
Ausgetragen habe ich mich und Angst habe ich da keine.
Hatte ich beim ersten mal auch schon nicht ich finde es nur lustig das er nicht aufgebene will und immer weiter macht mit seinen Geschäften. Ob die nun Legal oder Illegal sind seih mal da hingestellt und mir auch latte.


----------



## sphings (26 November 2007)

*AW: Spam von Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH*

Bisher noch nichts passiert auffm Konto aber immer man abbuchen lassen ...
Die Rückbuchung kost die doch gebühren und nicht mich


----------



## Muhadiep (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hab heute mal wieder Nachricht vom Vanilla-Verlag bekommen



> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> [noparse]
> Sie haben Ihr Passwort angefordert. Hiermit übersenden Wir Ihnen Ihre Zugangsdaten für http://www.pelladyworld.com, Ihrer wohl ersten deutschsprachigen Online-Videothek mit Downloadfunktion und kostenlosem Pornofernsehen im Internet für Erwachsene.
> 
> ...


Na Super bin mal gespannt wann die Abbuchung kommt. Geht das ganze wieder von vorne los ...


_*Modinfo*_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden. Das kann z.B. dadurch geschehen, dass http:// in dem Link zu h**p:// geändert wird. Sollte diese Regel nicht beachtet werden, so werden diese Links von den Moderatoren geändert wenn diese der Meinung sind dass durch den Link eine Gefahr entstehen könnte.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Muhadiep schrieb:


> Nachricht vom Vanilla-Verlag bekommen


... den gibts nicht mehr, der heißt jetzt 





> Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH


...und was die erwartete Abbuchung betrifft, so würde mich echt mal interessieren, ob du eine bekommst. Ich glaube nicht, dass (außer der Spammerei) da irgendwas von vorne losgeht, Wette machen?


----------



## Muhadiep (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

OK

Anderer Name

gleicher Mist


----------



## Sascha W. (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hi,

wollte im "Spam von Vanilla..." antworten, war aba geschlossen 
Jedenfalls, hab ich heut so ne Spam bekommen. Da mein Email Proggi es erlaubt Nachrichten zu lesen ohne draufzu klicken, kam mir diese Spam anders vor, und hab ma gegoogelt und bin dann auf "euch" gestoßen.
Was mach ich nun mit der Mail/der Firma? muss ich was befürchten? Hab kein Bock für irgendeine Nichtigkeit Kohle zu bezahlen, die ich nicht angefordert habe!
Geschweigedenn iwo anzurufen wos mich 15€ die Minute kostet. Oder auf irgendwelche Links zu klicken wos im Kleingedruckten steht:"Wenn sie hier draufklicken kostest Geld"

LG Sascha


----------



## Sascha W. (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Sry für Doppelpost :-?

Hier des Zitat:



> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit sind Sie bei uns kostenlos angemeldet im Portal. In Ihrem
> Account befinden sich einige Nachrichten, sowie einiges an Guthaben auf dem
> ...


_Diverse Daten aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Sascha W. schrieb:


> Brecherspitzstr. 8


Apropos Brecherspitz: Nachdem ein ordentlicher Brecher der Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft über SB kam, konnte man hoffen, dass da mal genug Strandgut für ein ordentliches Verfahren übrig bleiben würde. Aber mit jedem Tag sinkt die Hoffnung... und nicht das "Schiff" des Herrn B.


----------



## Sascha W. (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe inzwischen mindestens 2Adressen gelesen...
Handelt es sich um ne "Briefkastenfirma"
So wie ses immer bei Akte 06/07/08 bringen? wo denn wemma hingeht einer ausm Fenster mit iwelchen Gegenständen nach einem wirft?
Würd da ja gern ma selbst hinfahren, aba von Heidelber isses bissi arg weit nach München, und hinnerher gibbet die Straße gar nich:wall:


----------



## Mainz05bub (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über ? 9,95*



Sascha W. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte im "Spam von Vanilla..." antworten, war aba geschlossen
> Jedenfalls, hab ich heut so ne Spam bekommen. Da mein Email Proggi es erlaubt Nachrichten zu lesen ohne draufzu klicken, kam mir diese Spam anders vor, und hab ma gegoogelt und bin dann auf "euch" gestoßen.
> ...






Lass Ja die Finger weg !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sascha W. (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Also löschen und auf sich beruhen lassen?


----------



## Olaf1977 (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo,
ja auch ich kriege diese E-Mails und die verschwinden auch gleich im Spam-Ordner. Auf jeden Fall nicht auf diese E-Mail reagieren. Nix klicken, keine E-Mail schicken. Bei Abbuchung vom Konto Rückbuchung und den Leuten den Stinkefinger zeigen :-D

Grüße


----------



## Benzer (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe auch eine von diesen tollen emails bekommen das ich mich da irgendwo angemeldet haben soll.. ich habe jetzt mal den link geklickt und mich damit (hoffentlich) aus deren "newsletter" ausgetragen. mal schauen was da noch kommt... 

ich haffe mal das das austragen aus dem newsletter kein zustimmung des "vertrages" oder der anmeldung bei irgendwas ist.


----------



## Benzer (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Benzer schrieb:


> Habe auch eine von diesen tollen emails bekommen das ich mich da irgendwo angemeldet haben soll.. ich habe jetzt mal den link geklickt und mich damit (hoffentlich) aus deren "newsletter" ausgetragen. mal schauen was da noch kommt...
> 
> ich haffe mal das das austragen aus dem newsletter kein zustimmung des "vertrages" oder der anmeldung bei irgendwas ist.




sorry for DP aber: 

ich habe den link "anklickbar" gemacht - war das jetzt ein fehler sich aus dem newsletter auszutragen?


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Benzer schrieb:


> war das jetzt ein fehler sich aus dem newsletter auszutragen?


Im letzten halben Jahr, also seit es dieses neue Projekt des Vanillaner gibt, hatten einige ihre Bedenken hier geäußert aber niemand hat was negatives nachgereicht. Was mit den verfügbaren Daten wirklich passiert, lässt sich allenfalls orakeln. Womöglich gibt es nur (vorerst) keinen Newsletter mehr aber beobachtungswert ist das Ganze dennoch.


----------



## DuckJibe (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

N'Abend.
Habe auch so ne Mistmail bekommen. Und weiß sogar wo ich sie mir eingefangen habe.:wall:

Da ging mal vor ner Zeit so ne Verarschungsseite rum, auf der man sich eintragen konnte. Ich will hier nicht den vollen Namen nennen - nicht das das noch als pagelink gewertet wird :unzufrieden: Hatte aber was mit sexgott zu tun. Da wurde dann ein Link generiert den man an die Freunde verschicken konnte.
Und wenn die auf der Webseite die Formulare ausgefüllt haben wurden deren Antworten an Initiator (also in dem Fall an mich) geschickt anstatt das der andere eine Auswertung bekam.

Ich bin mir so sicher das das dort gewesen sein muß, weil ich mir für solche Sachen immer einmal Adressen generiere die ich nur weiterleite - Gut das das auch wieder eine war. Jetzt werde ich sie dann mal löschen.


----------



## p4rz1 (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Hallo, habe auch so ne tolle Mail bekommen:


> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit sind Sie bei uns kostenlos angemeldet im Portal. In Ihrem Account befinden sich einige Nachrichten, sowie einiges an Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto. Bitte überprüfen Sie das jetzt! Vielen Dank.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht bewusst, mich da jemals angemeldet zu haben, habe nochmal den ganzen Posteingang durchsucht von 18net.de bis auf diese Mail keine Spur.
Es scheint sich ja schon iwie um ein linkes Ding zu handeln.
Frage: Wenn ich nirgendwo jemals meine Kontodaten angegeben habe (außer https Onlineshops), kommen die da über die "Mail -> Besitzer der Adresse -> Entsprechendes Konto" oder so ähnlich irgendwie trotzdem an mein Konto, um was abzubuchen oder ist das ausgeschlossen?

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Benzer (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also an die kontodaten kommen die ohne weiteres nicht so einfach... aber indem du dich mit den geschickten daten einloggst, bestätigst du quasi den vertrag.. zumindest reicht es denen um die dann ne rechnung per mail zu schicken...


----------



## p4rz1 (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Benzer schrieb:


> also an die kontodaten kommen die ohne weiteres nicht so einfach... aber indem du dich mit den geschickten daten einloggst, bestätigst du quasi den vertrag.. zumindest reicht es denen um die dann ne rechnung per mail zu schicken...



Na zum Glück hab ich das nicht, also ist so zu sagen für mich alles in Butter?


----------



## Benzer (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

ja.. kann man so sagen.. bei mir kam bis jetzt auch noch keine weiter mail...
wenn du nur die HP von denen besuchst und dich nicht mit den per mail geschickten daten einlogst / oder dich aus deren newsletter austragen lässt passiert wohl nix. 

Einfach wie jden anderen Spam behandeln..


----------



## Massi (2 März 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

Habe auch diese Mail von der Vanilla GmbH erhalten. Werde diese direkt auch löschen ohne auf irgendwas zu klicken.
Da ich meine Daten außer bei Foren, Communitys oder Unitutorien nirgendwo angegeben habe, können die Daten eigentlich nur von der ehemaligen DVD-Seite eines Ösis sein.
Werd auf jedenfall mal im Auge behalten was hier so gepostet wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Massi schrieb:


> Da ich meine Daten außer bei Foren, Communitys oder Unitutorien nirgendwo angegeben habe, können die Daten eigentlich nur von der ehemaligen DVD-Seite eines Ösis sein.


Bingo! Hat der betreffende Ösi nicht auch mal versucht, über die "Vanilla Payment" Kohle von Nichtzahlern einzutreiben?

Müsste dieser Thread sein!


----------



## Massi (3 März 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bingo! Hat der betreffende Ösi nicht auch mal versucht, über die "Vanilla Payment" Kohle von Nichtzahlern einzutreiben?
> 
> Müsste dieser Thread sein!


Genau den mein ich.^^

Eben weil da Vanilla und München stand, bin ich auf die Mail auch gar nicht erst weiter eingegangen.


----------

